# PRS Lovefest



## Devotion

So, tell me, are they worth it? They're costy, they look good, they sound good, but are they worth they're price? Do you own one? What's your favorite finish?

Just talk about PRS's here 

Reason for the topic: I just love their looks, and made myself a wallpaper of the 2011-models, which made me think about what you guys like/hate about them. Wallpaper included.


----------



## HighGain510

I have owned a TON of PRS guitars. Honestly, my favorite PRS are the CE models (the bolt-on model, discontinued last year but the used and NOS ones are abundantly found in the US at least) and also the 2nd least expensive next to the Mira. I like their set neck models as well but to a lesser extent, the CEs I've owned have all been snappier and I really dig that.  They are worth the cash IMO (I only buy used anymore, I think the new prices are still a bit too much for me) but I think you should play a few before you can really make that decision for yourself.


----------



## -42-

If you're considering buying one, it's best to actually go to a store and play it, so you can make the final determination as to whether it's worth it to _you._ Different people having different preferences and all. That being said, I've never heard anything negative regarding quality, and the few I've sat down and played were all good guitars.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Yes.


----------



## USMarine75

Where are all the dissenters??? Put me down for a no. Overrated... overhyped... overpriced. 

Nothing wrong with getting advice, but try one and if you like then buy it and tell all the haters like me to go F myself. Its all about what you like.


----------



## asmegin_slayer

I say yes. But play a few of them, a lot of PRS have different color/wood/neck shaped/pickup configurations. Find the one that "clicks" and price won't be an issue. imo.


----------



## vanhendrix

Yes, absolutely worth it. I was so astounded by my PRS that I emailed the company just to _thank_ them. I have lots of fancy guitars, but I previously had no idea that this level of perfection was even possible. The quality of the woods and workmanship is *second to none*. The in-house pickups are also to die for.

I can't say enough about these guitars. Just get one...get lots.

Edit:

Also, I agree with the post above me. The one I settled on was the 3rd one I tried. Although they are still the first, second, and third best guitars I've ever played.


----------



## Vidge

I personally just have one of the cheap Custom SE, but its one of the best guitars ive played for the $600 range. My buddy has a higher end one, cant remember the model but it was about $2200. And its one of the best guitar ive ever held.

To each his own of course... and definitely experiment around first, as suggested already.


----------



## budda

Try out a model similar to what you want, and buy used.

I would buy a USA PRS, I would not buy a new one.


----------



## Devotion

I see much pro's but also some people 'against' them. That was what I was looking for with this thread, see the op for further explanation


----------



## InTheRavensName

I have two SE's, I won't be owning anything else in the foreseeable future. 

Take from that what you will...


----------



## Vidge

InTheRavensName said:


> I have two SE's, I won't be owning anything else in the foreseeable future.
> 
> Take from that what you will...



Im the same in that I feel content with only ever owning PRS, but I was debating on getting a 7 here soon... Does PRS do 7's?


----------



## Miek

Vidge said:


> Im the same in that I feel content with only ever owning PRS, but I was debating on getting a 7 here soon... Does PRS do 7's?


If you're willing to pay.


----------



## Rook

I don't really care for PRS as much as I try.

I think my hatred for their pickups really goes a long way toward explaining why I've never quite bonded with one. My favourite that I've tried is a CE24 from about 1995, I keep trying to like the customs but as yet no luck.

I think for the money they cost and knowing for similar money I could get a used Suhr or Tom Anderson and stick my favourite pickups in it I just can't feel like I desperately want one. I'd rather have a music man or two, or a Jackson and a caparison.


----------



## Gitte

i hope some day i have enough money to get me a custom 24

a friend of mine has a few of those and the playability is not from this world..


----------



## yellowv

PRS makes fantastic guitars. I have owned a few and still have a couple. They are outstanding in every way. They are a much better bargain used, though.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

Love prs's, but again, used is where its at. Beautiful and great players.

I would put them on part with a custom shop guitar, but without the wait. Thats probably where some of the cost comes in aswell. You can buy one that day in tons of places.


----------



## johnythehero

Miek said:


> If you're willing to pay.


 thats an understatement


----------



## BucketheadRules

I've had an SE Soapbar which I loved but I sold it to pay for my V, which I love more 

I really, really covet a Custom 24 though.


----------



## romper_stomper

For me mine was the most versatile guitar I have ever owned. I had a custom 22 with birds and dragon II's. Its kinda voiced for more classic rock tones..it gave me any tone I desired. Also was beat to shit which I thought was kinda cool because every single prs I have ever seen seems to be flawless and as if its never been played.

But I sold it just to move on to other gear...I now play a mim telecaster that seems to make me happy for the moment...


----------



## Rick

Vidge said:


> Im the same in that I feel content with only ever owning PRS, but I was debating on getting a 7 here soon... Does PRS do 7's?



You might as well buy a car.


----------



## vampiregenocide

My mate has a PRS Platinum CU22 and it is incredible. The neck is thick but not wide, so easy to rip on, and the pickups sound fucking huge. It's not a shredders guitar, but if you want one ballsy assed rhythm tone and sexy cleans, well I've yet to play a guitar than can match.


----------



## Dead Undead

PRS's are easily some of my favourite guitars on the market. 
I'm actually thoroughly pleased with many of their stock pickups. Sure I would most likely replace them with some nicer ones, but for the most part the stock electronics are great, especially in comparison to what else is on the market. 
I say get one, but buy used. You'll probably wanna try them out first, of course.
I'm really liking the Mikael Akerfeldt signature. Satin neck finish with ebony fingerboard.  It's an SE, so it's cheaper than most other models, but still a quality instrument.




vampiregenocide said:


> My mate has a PRS Platinum CU22 and it is incredible. The neck is thick but not wide, so easy to rip on, and the pickups sound fucking huge. It's not a shredders guitar, but if you want one ballsy assed rhythm tone and sexy cleans, well I've yet to play a guitar than can match.



This. 
Doesn't mean you can't pull off some blistering licks, though.


----------



## Mordacain

InTheRavensName said:


> I have two SE's, I won't be owning anything else in the foreseeable future.
> 
> Take from that what you will...



Me two. Actually, at the moment I have three, though I don't really need the Baritone.

I purchased a CE24 after realizing that the Baritone model had the most comfortable upper fret access that I'd ever played on. I literallly rather absent-mindedly found myself playing the upper frets for minutes on end before It dawned on me I was doing it...which is something I usually have to constantly make myself do.

As soon as the CE24 arrived I fell in love with the HFS / Vintage Bass combo and Wide/Thin profile with the rounded edges.

I loved it enough that I sought out an SE EG to replace my partscaster. I'm currently cleaning up the frets and getting it setup to my specs but it still played great having ancient strings and higher action then I am used to. I can't say I can say that about any other used guitar I've gotten before.

You might not like the neck profiles if you are all about technical shred as the neck profile has a roundness to it that might cause handcramps if you spend all your time in classical fretting hand position. However, I hardly ever play classical position, so when I do, my hand tends to cramp fairly quickly anyway (30 mins or so).

I will definitely be saving up for a couple of real PRS'. I've spent tons of time searching out the best guitar for me and I think I'm finally on to it.


----------



## yellowv

I'll just leave a little porn here


----------



## Guitarman700

Jesus christ those are sexy.


----------



## technomancer

PRSs are some fantastic guitars


----------



## themike

I have a Custom 24 and a Custom 22 and love them both. Have a 3rd one on its way. I've traded almost all my other guitars for them. I love the instruments sound, feel, look while also loving the company. They are top notch people - just watch some of their videos or hell, ask some of the factory workers that post here on SS.org


----------



## mhickman2

PRS's are ridiculously good. Definitely the most consistently good major guitar factory IMO. The pickups are great sounding as well. My favorite so far was a CU24 w/rosewood neck. Used is definitely the way to go.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Love em, which makes me all the more depressed they don't make 7's. Same with Parker...motherfuckers


----------



## Xodus

If you want to know whether or not you will like a guitar, go to a shop and play one. For the price you pay for a PRS you'd expect quality and I haven't ever heard anything to the contrary, just dislikes due to taste.


----------



## goth_fiend

one of my dream axes is a private stock prs custom with a mutliscale neck, probably never gonna happen but yeah


----------



## Church2224

PRS's are great guitars, excellent sound, fantastic quality, exquisite attention to detail and great playability and versatility. Only reason why I ever hear any problems with them is because people have different tastes and they just never click with them. 

Now for me I would love a PRS, but the price kills it for me just a little bit. Maybe it is because I am in college and lack a consistant job so I am jealous of those that can afford one lol. That being said, I have seen where you can get a Custom made Suhr, Tom Anderson, hell even Jackson or ESP Custom Shop models made to your specs for the same price. 

With all that said and done, all of the PRS guitars I have ever picked up have been nothing less then stellar craftsmanship and flawless quality. At the end of the day, like many have said before, go to the store and pick one up and see how YOU like it.


----------



## Empryrean

I honestly don't have enough experience with the guitars to truly appreciate how they handle under long-term use. But from my brief experiences, I found that they were more-so guitars I'd like to look at than play. Then again, I find les pauls to be awry as well so take it as you will.


----------



## soliloquy

for me....i respect their QC. i respect their build. i respect the way they look. and i think they are great guitars...

however, i personally hate them! heres why:
their necks are some of the most uncomfortable necks for me. with the exception of their thin/wide (i think thats the neck?) all their necks just feel awkward. the worst being on theri 513 where it feels the neck being wider than the fret board. and awkwardly thick. just a weird guitar and neck. 

their finish. why does the finish have to be bullet proof thick?! i know they say they only put 3 coats on and its one of the thinnest in the industry, but most of their guitars just feel plasticy to me. 

sound. they sound thin and sterile to me. 

price. they are quiet expensive for what they are. 

binding. the 2010 onward line add neck binding. in my opinion if a guitar has curves, bindings should not be added. flat(er) tops can pull binding and make it look classy. carved tops just look too busy and a bit over with binding. in my opinion, less is more.

their fixed bridges. if the guitar is tuned in any other tuning that isn't standard, the guitar wont exactly be in tune...kinda like a one trick pony?

and i'm not impressed with their SE line either. comparing to other guitars that korea has to offer, SE, in my opinion feels fairly behind. 



now, with all that said...i have to say, their Tremonti USA line has to be one of the best playing guitars i've EVER laid my hands on. i really dont know what it is about this specific guitar. ive tried numerous other PRS guitars and models, and they all varied a bit which is understandable as woods differ tree to tree. yet the tremonti, it doesn't matter when the guitar was made, they all play the same, and they all play/feel/sound/look PERFECT!!!! i have yet to see such consistency on any company on any model in any price yet! very beautiful and amazing guitars. however, their price really scares me! would love to have a tremonti one day...

and their SE line doesn't count. i HATE flat top guitars!


----------



## Jinogalpa

if you can afford one, get one, you don't regret it. They are beautiful in every way.
never gonna sell my Santana.


----------



## maliciousteve

I've in total owned two PRS'. A 1990 Standard 24 and I now own a 1999 CE22. I wish I didn't sell the Standard as it had everything that 
PRS' had when they first started but the CE22 is just as good. I love the wide fat neck and the Dragon II pickups are good. It's the most versatile guitar I've ever owned and it just fits me perfectly.

Quality control has been consistant throughout that time right up untill today. That to me says alot about how good PRS are if they can keep that same level of quality right through their ranges for so many years, unlike Gibson which has recently taken a steep dive.


----------



## Devotion

Even with them being way out of my budget, i wanted to test them. So i just looked up the products of the guitar stores in my country that i know, and they only have 1  the mccarty model, which i don't even bother to test because of the 22 frets. 
The most nearby place that has a variety of prs's is in Germany


----------



## Cancer

I love the quality, but outside of the Tolero, not crazy about the tone. It's not bad, just for me. I played a PRS hollowbody once that sounded like it was crafted by the hand of God, but it had a 3k pricetag, so I put it back.


----------



## hypermagic

I used to hate them for the sole reason that every band I hated when I was a teen played PRS guitars. I grew up and realized that wasn't PRS's fault that every nu-metal and radio hard-rock douche played one, they're just quality instruments. Plus seeing Dan Weller playing one warmed me up to them. If I'd have one I'd get a sparkle or solid color finished CE


----------



## ghost2II2

I have never owned one, but I've never played one I didn't absolutely love. In fact, I'm pretty certain that a PRS is going to be the next guitar I add to my stable. I mean, even the lesser expensive ones give you a bigger bang for your buck than anything else out there that I've played in the $500-$700 price range.


----------



## Mordacain

ghost2II2 said:


> I have never owned one, but I've never played one I didn't absolutely love. In fact, I'm pretty certain that a PRS is going to be the next guitar I add to my stable. I mean, even the lesser expensive ones give you a bigger bang for your buck than anything else out there that I've played in the $500-$700 price range.



I can confirm this, having been kept to instruments with sub $700 pricetags (with 1 exception) my entire life they are the best made in Korea axes I've ever played. With the exception of the Ampeg AMG100, I've not seen another manufacturer go to the trouble of rolling fretboard edges but both the SE EG and SE CE24 have them and they are just as well done as the Fender American Standard I had. Fretwork on the whole is superb for the price and equals the MIJ Ibanez stuff I've had over the last year. 

They also use fullsize Alpha pots and proper 3-way selectors (at least in my CE24). The blade selectors are still the circuit board blades, but that's nitpicking. Soldering is very clean. Overall, definitely good stuff at any price range.


----------



## Bradd

I have to confirm that PRS' are indeed an awesome type of guitar, well, my Paul allender SE is pretty damn awesome anyway. I found one on ebay in america, got it for 600aus delivered to australia. I had never played on a PRS beforehand, and I was just hoping to god that it would be ok, however i'd read quite a few reviews praising this guitar in particular. when i got, i just thought, Damn, if this is there "cheap, korean" model, I can't wait to get my hands on an American model!


----------



## iacovetti

soliloquy said:


> ..
> 
> 
> their fixed bridges. if the guitar is tuned in any other tuning that isn't standard, the guitar wont exactly be in tune...kinda like a one trick pony?




hows this?


----------



## noob_pwn

you can't explain to somebody just how good a PRS and expect them to understand. You need to own one to fully appreciate just how fantastic they are. The other guitarist in my band has one which I have spent many hours playing. It's a CE22 and its killer. Some other close friends of mine own some other models too and one of them has a CU24 which is just jawdropping to play. 
The only guitars I've played which stand up to that craftsmanship and playability are they custom BRJ's I own


----------



## soliloquy

iacovetti said:


> hows this?



think about it. those bridges are fixed and dont allow you to adjust anything on them except the action. those bridges are designed with standard E in mind. the minute you put it in drop d, or whatever other tuning like dadgad or something, the bridge wont work as it was designed for standard E. 

every time you change your tuning, you are supposed to adjust the saddles so they return to pitch on the 12th fret/12th harmonic. 

see it yourself:






changing the action doesn't change intonation. and the bridge itself doesn't allow for any other changes...


----------



## vanhendrix

soliloquy said:


> think about it. those bridges are fixed and dont allow you to adjust anything on them except the action. those bridges are designed with standard E in mind. the minute you put it in drop d, or whatever other tuning like dadgad or something, the bridge wont work as it was designed for standard E.
> 
> every time you change your tuning, you are supposed to adjust the saddles so they return to pitch on the 12th fret/12th harmonic.
> 
> see it yourself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> changing the action doesn't change intonation. and the bridge itself doesn't allow for any other changes...



On the back of the bridge there are two screws for fine tuning intonation if needed. You can also buy different bridges to accommodate lower tunings if you want. 

For a guitar you're going to keep in standard though, how awesome is it to get one that is perfectly intonated and never likely to change?


----------



## yellowv

vanhendrix said:


> On the back of the bridge there are two screws for fine tuning intonation if needed. You can also buy different bridges to accommodate lower tunings if you want.
> 
> For a guitar you're going to keep in standard though, how awesome is it to get one that is perfectly intonated and never likely to change?



^
This


----------



## soliloquy

yellowv said:


> ^
> This



change the strings and you're out of tune....

also, even if you have those screws on the back, they are designed to change the entire bridge and not individual strings. as a result, the entire thing will be out of tune, even if its by just a tiny amount. 

its actually a bit more cumbersome than a floydrose. where if your one string is off, all your strings are off...

and at the same time, if you're paying over a grand for a guitar, why would you want a guitar that is VERY limited in tuning?

yes you can add bridges and stuff, but if its at that price point, should it not come perfect and flawless? 
and yes, their trem bridges are great! and their other wrap around bridges with adjustable screws are fine. but their fixed ones are just flawed in my book...


----------



## cardinal

Definitely love the way they look, and the build quality is top notch and very consistent. Every one I've picked up played well, but none of them have ever "spoken to me," so I just move along. The good news is that because they're so consistent, if you've played one PRS that you like, you're pretty safe to buy sight-unseen and be happy with the result.


----------



## White Cluster

What good is a Ferrari if you can't fit all your gear into it? Someone who is gonna downtune to the brutz is gonna pick a guitar that suits their style. If they want a PRS stoptail to be that guitar then they buy the adjustable one. It is an option. When I'm looking for guitars I'm looking for build quality and an overall feel that agrees with my playing style as well as how it sounds. Pickups can be changed if your sonic pallete changes but the comfort,feel and quality will always be there.

I've played or owned many,many brands/types of guitars in my 25 yrs of playing and I've found that FOR ME nothing beats a PRS.


----------



## yingmin

I've never played a PRS I particularly liked. Especially for what they ask for them, there are several other guitars I'd much rather own. Almost everything that makes a PRS more expensive than a Gibson is cosmetic.


----------



## vanhendrix

soliloquy said:


> change the strings and you're out of tune....
> 
> also, even if you have those screws on the back, they are designed to change the entire bridge and not individual strings. as a result, the entire thing will be out of tune, even if its by just a tiny amount.
> 
> its actually a bit more cumbersome than a floydrose. where if your one string is off, all your strings are off...
> 
> and at the same time, if you're paying over a grand for a guitar, why would you want a guitar that is VERY limited in tuning?
> 
> yes you can add bridges and stuff, but if its at that price point, should it not come perfect and flawless?
> and yes, their trem bridges are great! and their other wrap around bridges with adjustable screws are fine. but their fixed ones are just flawed in my book...



A grand is not that much for a guitar.... 

As the other guy said, you probably wouldn't buy a prs for the super brootz. Putting emgs in one of these works of art is like slapping Paul in the face.

Getting the intonation perfect on a guitar with regular frets is impossible anyways. Either get the true temperament treatment or just work on your vabrato.


----------



## Mordacain

soliloquy said:


> change the strings and you're out of tune....
> 
> also, even if you have those screws on the back, they are designed to change the entire bridge and not individual strings. as a result, the entire thing will be out of tune, even if its by just a tiny amount.
> 
> its actually a bit more cumbersome than a floydrose. where if your one string is off, all your strings are off...
> 
> and at the same time, if you're paying over a grand for a guitar, why would you want a guitar that is VERY limited in tuning?
> 
> yes you can add bridges and stuff, but if its at that price point, should it not come perfect and flawless?
> and yes, their trem bridges are great! and their other wrap around bridges with adjustable screws are fine. but their fixed ones are just flawed in my book...



Lots of people love wraparound bridges. There is something very appealing about having an instrument that doesn't need much in the way of maintenance. PRS are built to such a high spec that the intonation will be just fine from ex-lights to mediums on a wrap-around bridge. The only thing to account for is the added string tension. I've played quite a few wraparound bridge guitars and its never been issue, save for very cheaply made instruments where the bridge position was off. If its built properly, its going to be no more off intonation-wise than any other system, save for Buzz Feiten systems (or other intonating systems that are designed for getting as close to perfect intonation as possible). 

If for some reason you want to play drop-tunings, then spend $30 and get a Wilkinson intonatable bridge.

I just don't see this as a problem.


----------



## White Cluster

yingmin said:


> I've never played a PRS I particularly liked. Especially for what they ask for them, there are several other guitars I'd much rather own. Almost everything that makes a PRS more expensive than a Gibson is cosmetic.



Have you seen the prices of a Les Paul Custom lately?
Buy Gibson Custom Les Paul Custom Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Mobile Musician's Friend

Looks and sound are gonna be subjective and tailored towards personal taste but the build quality of a Gibson compared to the quality and consistency of a PRS of equal price is laughable. Not that's there isn't great LP's out there because I've played a few that were awesome.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

I cant imagine anyone hating prs xD (Obv purists are not considered in this statement)

I mean they make a mean guitar. The prices on the other hand are easily hate-able. I don't know how many times I've picked up a 3-4-5000$ prs and not felt like I'm playing thousands of dollars worth of guitar. Not that they play or sound poor but the premium over some of their way more reasonably priced stuff doesn't come across by sound or playability Imo.

That said maybe they do _too_ good a job with their mid-to-low priced stuff


----------



## mountainjam

I had a ce22 and first year tremonti se. Sold them both and switched to ibanez. Personally I hated playing both of them. However, the quality is top notch and I couldn't knock on someone who likes them. Its just personal preference. 
edit* forgot to mention, how incredibly overpriced they are, as many have mentioned already. I understand that they are made in america, but since they are cnc, seems like they are turning quite a profit. You can get a hand built 1 off custom guitar for the same cost as prs. seems like it would be worth the wait.


----------



## soliloquy

vanhendrix said:


> A grand is not that much for a guitar....
> 
> As the other guy said, you probably wouldn't buy a prs for the super brootz. Putting emgs in one of these works of art is like slapping Paul in the face.
> 
> Getting the intonation perfect on a guitar with regular frets is impossible anyways. Either get the true temperament treatment or just work on your vabrato.



that is my point exactly. 
with a guitar offered by other companies that is worth more than a grand, you get more bang for the buck, and more versatility out of the guitar. however, sometimes PRS starts at twice the price or even more, and they still aren't versatile.

yes, you can change the bridge. yes you can change the nut. but if you're paying so much for it, then shouldn't all that already be done FOR YOU rather than you putting more into a guitar that otherwise should have been perfect, but it isnt...?


but then again, one must ask if they are buying a guitar, or a wall art?
if PRS doesn't offer much in terms of practicality, then its not much of a guitar, but a piece of art. 

i'm not denying their build quality or how beautiful *some* of them look. i'm just saying they aren't that practical for what you're paying for one...


----------



## Mordacain

soliloquy said:


> that is my point exactly.
> with a guitar offered by other companies that is worth more than a grand, you get more bang for the buck, and more versatility out of the guitar. however, sometimes PRS starts at twice the price or even more, and they still aren't versatile.
> 
> yes, you can change the bridge. yes you can change the nut. but if you're paying so much for it, then shouldn't all that already be done FOR YOU rather than you putting more into a guitar that otherwise should have been perfect, but it isnt...?



No, I'd rather the guitar be made the way the designer designed it and then get it modified if needed. More to the point, I would buy a guitar that fit my needs rather than buy something I know I might have a problem with down the road. 

I really don't see anyone buying something with a wraparound bridge for $2-3K and not have played one first or not know if it will fit their needs. 

Personally, I don't play wraparound bridges but I can't afford high quality guitars so I have to be able to compensate for less than stellar worksmanship. I'm not trying to be a jerk, I just don't see the point in abolishing a bridge system that some people love just because it doesn't do everything someone else wants...that particular someone should buy something that works for them.


----------



## yingmin

White Cluster said:


> Have you seen the prices of a Les Paul Custom lately?
> Buy Gibson Custom Les Paul Custom Electric Guitar | Solid Body Electric Guitars | Mobile Musician's Friend
> 
> Looks and sound are gonna be subjective and tailored towards personal taste but the build quality of a Gibson compared to the quality and consistency of a PRS of equal price is laughable. Not that's there isn't great LP's out there because I've played a few that were awesome.



I've played dozens of Les Pauls I like, and zero PRSes I like. Sounds like a no-brainer.

Honestly, I've just never seen the quality issues that people bash on Gibson for. I'm sure they're out there, but every Gibson I've played has been pretty consistent and well-built.


----------



## Mordacain

yingmin said:


> I've played dozens of Les Pauls I like, and zero PRSes I like. Sounds like a no-brainer.
> 
> Honestly, I've just never seen the quality issues that people bash on Gibson for. I'm sure they're out there, but every Gibson I've played has been pretty consistent and well-built.



I've only encountered problems myself on the Faded models and before those were introduced, the SG Specials and Les Paul studios. Essentially, just the quality of their lower end models has been pretty "meh" in my experience. My Brother in Law owned an SG Standard from the late 90's that was pretty solid. The bridge developed a real funky sitar-like buzzing, but that was just from being played so much. Swapped out saddles and no problems. That being said, the quality wasn't any greater than the PRS CE models I have now.


----------



## vanhendrix

soliloquy said:


> that is my point exactly.
> with a guitar offered by other companies that is worth more than a grand, you get more bang for the buck, and more versatility out of the guitar. however, sometimes PRS starts at twice the price or even more, and they still aren't versatile.
> 
> yes, you can change the bridge. yes you can change the nut. but if you're paying so much for it, then shouldn't all that already be done FOR YOU rather than you putting more into a guitar that otherwise should have been perfect, but it isnt...?
> 
> 
> but then again, one must ask if they are buying a guitar, or a wall art?
> if PRS doesn't offer much in terms of practicality, then its not much of a guitar, but a piece of art.
> 
> i'm not denying their build quality or how beautiful *some* of them look. i'm just saying they aren't that practical for what you're paying for one...



I've got my PRS on my lap right now. Just stopped playing to type this reply 


I don't know much about their 1,000 dollar instruments, and I'm not going to try to speak for something I haven't used. Mine costs a fortune, and it plays like one.

Like any goods, there are diminishing returns for each price increase. A jump from $2000 to $4000 won't make the guitar _twice _as awesome, but it will be _better_. Pure bang for your buck, I'd pick an American Standard Strat every single time.

As for versatility, to me this is not synonymous with tuning down. My PRS has a better metal sound than my usa Jacksons, a better crunch sound than my duncan-loaded ESP eclipse, and ALMOST as good of cleans as my strat. I just bought myself a custom Taylor so I would finally have a guitar that sounded as good unplugged as my PRS. It's the top of the heap, and if I had bought one sooner, I would own 7-8 less guitars.


----------



## White Cluster

yingmin said:


> I've played dozens of Les Pauls I like, and zero PRSes I like. Sounds like a no-brainer.
> 
> Honestly, I've just never seen the quality issues that people bash on Gibson for. I'm sure they're out there, but every Gibson I've played has been pretty consistent and well-built.


 
Yes, for you Gibsons are a better fit and that's cool but there isn't a significant price difference as you originally suggested..It's apples and oranges. 2 fruits/different tastes.


----------



## yingmin

Mordacain said:


> That being said, the quality wasn't any greater than the PRS CE models I have now.



I never argued that the quality of Gibsons was GREATER.


----------



## soliloquy

White Cluster said:


> Yes, for you Gibsons are a better fit and that's cool but there isn't a significant price difference as you originally suggested..It's apples and oranges. 2 fruits/different tastes.



okay, then i guess it wont be fair to bring carvin into the mix?
similar stuff.
similar QC.
similar options.
different marketing methods that results in a few thousand dollar differences...

okay...



as for gibson. 
i'm not really a fan of their expensive 3000 dollar stuff. however, in my opinion, one of the greater guitars i've played around with has been their 800 dollar BFG guitar.


----------



## Mordacain

yingmin said:


> I never argued that the quality of Gibsons was GREATER.



I didn't mean to imply that you had argued that. 

I was just making a point that in my experience, the quality of low-end Gibsons was not any greater (and honestly, than the MIK PRS SEs, though they demand a higher premium.


----------



## Mordacain

soliloquy said:


> as for gibson.
> i'm not really a fan of their expensive 3000 dollar stuff. however, in my opinion, one of the greater guitars i've played around with has been their 800 dollar BFG guitar.



My cousin has a BFG. It was not a bad guitar. I've never been a fan of Gibson's 50's rounded profile so that was hard for me to get around, but it was certainly not a bad guitar. It was definitely one of Gibson's better values at the time.


----------



## MesaENGR412

I have two SE Toreros and they are amazing. They almost seem like they were tailored to my specs. I love the PRS quality, and they are fantastic people to work with. I have had the privilege to personally walk through their factory and see the entire process, and it is just amazing to see the precision and care that is taken to build every single one of their instruments. They are serious about their guitars, and the craftsmanship shows. I would highly recommend any PRS guitar, from the SE models up to their Custom Shop line without hesitation. 

-AJH


----------



## yingmin

White Cluster said:


> Yes, for you Gibsons are a better fit and that's cool but there isn't a significant price difference as you originally suggested..It's apples and oranges. 2 fruits/different tastes.



Sure, there isn't a significant price difference when compared to the Les Paul Custom, but that's cherry-picking a little bit. The Guitar Center near me has a Custom 22 hardtail for almost $4k ($3874, or some odd number). Compare that to a Les Paul Standard, or better yet the Traditional Pro, and the PRSes don't fare as well in comparison. Take the Trad Pro for example: locking tuners, individually coil-split pickups, independent volume and tone, satin neck, fully adjustable bridge, and at $2000, almost half the price of the CST22. I'd argue that the quality, both of the individual parts and the construction as a whole, is definitely comparable, and functionality is definitely on the Gibson's side, so if you have an explanation for why the PRS costs almost twice as much other than "it's prettier", I'd be curious to hear it. Is that cherrypicking, too? Sure, but the point stands.



Mordacain said:


> I didn't mean to imply that you had argued that.
> 
> I was just making a point that in my experience, the quality of low-end Gibsons was not any greater (and honestly, than the MIK PRS SEs, though they demand a higher premium.



The Gibsons are made in America. Wouldn't you expect an American-made guitar to be more expensive than a Korean-made guitar of comparable (or even slightly greater) quality?

Also, you said CE in your original post, so unless one or both of your posts were mistyped, you're not really making a consistent argument here.


----------



## Mordacain

yingmin said:


> Also, you said CE in your original post, so unless one or both of your posts were mistyped, you're not really making a consistent argument here.



Just a typo. Meant SE. apologies for any confusion.


----------



## Despised_0515

People can argue this and that for days about PRS but the same will go for any guitar really. The best conclusion will always be: Go out and play one for yourself.

I, for one, can't stand Ibanez guitars. 
It's all a matter of what fits your needs and what feels "right" in your hands.


----------



## yingmin

Despised_0515 said:


> People can argue this and that for days about PRS but the same will go for any guitar really. The best conclusion will always be: Go out and play one for yourself.


This, 100%.


----------



## soliloquy

yingmin said:


> Sure, there isn't a significant price difference when compared to the Les Paul Custom, but that's cherry-picking a little bit. The Guitar Center near me has a Custom 22 hardtail for almost $4k ($3874, or some odd number). Compare that to a Les Paul Standard, or better yet the Traditional Pro, and the PRSes don't fare as well in comparison. Take the Trad Pro for example: locking tuners, individually coil-split pickups, independent volume and tone, satin neck, fully adjustable bridge, and at $2000, almost half the price of the CST22. I'd argue that the quality, both of the individual parts and the construction as a whole, is definitely comparable, and functionality is definitely on the Gibson's side, so if you have an explanation for why the PRS costs almost twice as much other than "it's prettier", I'd be curious to hear it. Is that cherrypicking, too? Sure, but the point stands.
> 
> 
> 
> The Gibsons are made in America. Wouldn't you expect an American-made guitar to be more expensive than a Korean-made guitar of comparable (or even slightly greater) quality?
> 
> Also, you said CE in your original post, so unless one or both of your posts were mistyped, you're not really making a consistent argument here.



just to play devils advocate, i'll throw Carvin into this argument of yours. 
1100 dollars gets you a CT/CS3/24. same thing from PRS would cost about 2000-2500ish. and Gibson about 1000-2000ish.


----------



## Mordacain

soliloquy said:


> just to play devils advocate, i'll throw Carvin into this argument of yours.
> 1100 dollars gets you a CT/CS3/24. same thing from PRS would cost about 2000-2500ish. and Gibson about 1000-2000ish.



I like Carvin, and I agree for cost to quality ratio they is no better manufacturer.

If I could get them to copy the PRS Wide/Thin neck and the upper fret carve then I would definitely want that...but I can't. PRS' neck profile just fits and feels natural to me. I wish I could say that of more affordable options, but I can't and I can't think of a brand I have not tried.

I also agree with the sentiment of going out and trying one. Not everyone has the same tastes or hands for that matter. Everyone just has to find what works best for them.


----------



## yingmin

soliloquy said:


> just to play devils advocate, i'll throw Carvin into this argument of yours.
> 1100 dollars gets you a CT/CS3/24. same thing from PRS would cost about 2000-2500ish. and Gibson about 1000-2000ish.



Carvin skews the argument, though, because they sell direct to the consumer. If you could buy Gibson, or even PRS, straight from the factory at wholesale prices, the price difference would at least diminish, if not vanish for some PRS and Gibson models. Inversely, if Carvin started distributing their guitars to dealers around the country, and especially around the world, the prices would go up and they wouldn't seem like such a smoking deal any more.


----------



## maliciousteve

I've owned a Carvin and while it was a great guitar it couldn't touch the PRS. The only thing the Carvin had over the PRS is the stainless steel frets but that's where it ends for me.

On top of that Carvin doesn't sell through dealers, only direct.


----------



## White Cluster

I also like the build quality of the Carvins. The pickups were throwaways IMO and the ones that I played never seemed to balance right for me. All in all they're good solid guitars but not on par with any of the USA PRS that I've owned/played.I'd like to try a DC one day though.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

I don't know how anyone could argue that the PRS SE line isn't the best 400-600 guitar out there. Every single one I've played plays and sounds better than anything else in that price range, and sometimes better than things well above that price range.


----------



## yingmin

xtrustisyoursx said:


> I don't know how anyone could argue that the PRS SE line isn't the best 400-600 guitar out there. Every single one I've played plays and sounds better than anything else in that price range, and sometimes better than things well above that price range.



Because not everybody likes the things you like.


----------



## Mordacain

xtrustisyoursx said:


> I don't know how anyone could argue that the PRS SE line isn't the best 400-600 guitar out there. Every single one I've played plays and sounds better than anything else in that price range, and sometimes better than things well above that price range.



 100%

I'm now on my third and while I've been putting some effort into getting this one restored (previous owner had abandoned it to a storage unit I think) all 3 share some awesome traits: fullsize alpha pots, very nice fretwork, solid steel sustain blocks in the tremolos and very good stock pickups. 

I seriously doubt I will do anything to my SE CE24. If I do anything at all it will be adding locking tuners and string saver saddles (same thing I do to any guitar regardless of price).


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

yingmin said:


> Because not everybody likes the things you like.



I'm not even speaking to what I prefer. I'm talking about pure build quality, quality control, quality of parts/components, and overall value.


----------



## yellowv

Bottom line is if you don't like them don't buy them. Some guys buy them and don't get on well with them, but that is usally do to them not being comfortable with the neck, etc. Others that knock them are usually jealous they can't afford them. I doubt you will see many problems with build quality or QC. They certainly are not cheap, but IMO you get what you pay for. Are Carvins nice? Sure are. Are they PRS's? They sure aren't. If you want to get the $1500 Carvin that is worth $600 after you own it for 10 minutes go right ahead.

Also pure quality wise I would also rank the SE's right at the top of the Korean guitar food chain. I have owned top end Schecters, LTD's, BC Rich and Agiles and all are great, but the SE build quality and QC is by far the best.


----------



## Mordacain

yellowv said:


> Also pure quality wise I would also rank the SE's right at the top of the Korean guitar food chain. I have owned top end Schecters, LTD's, BC Rich and Agiles and all are great, but the SE build quality and QC is by far the best.



I'd also like to add that the PRS SE Gigbag that comes with every model I've seen is the best Gigabag I've ever used. I've never bothered with luxury gigbags and I'm not a fan of hardshell's anymore. For pure utilitarian purpose and toughness, I don't think there is anything that competes with it. Just one more element of the superb value.


----------



## HighGain510

Hey funny story.... the OP actually asked about *PRS GUITARS*?!  Holy shit! Maybe we could, oh I dunno, try to stay on topic instead of making this about whichever other brand you wanted to bring into the discussion? Novel idea, I know, but try it out and see how it goes. He didn't ask what anyone felt was better than a PRS so all the talk about Carvin etc. is really best spent in another thread maybe...


----------



## HighGain510

Attempting to bring this trainwreck back on topic....

Here's a shot of my latest addition from the PRS factory, a CE-22 with a custom finish and custom pickups/electronics, aside from that everything else is stock PRS:







Once I got past how great it looks it was business as usual as far as fit and finish with PRS, no complaints at all. Plays AMAZING (this CE has a wide-thin neck which I prefer greatly on a PRS, that and a regular carve are right up my alley, wide-fat isn't quite as comfortable for my tastes) and with a pickup swap it SOUNDS awesome. Lots of variety from the guitar for sure, it makes a great platform for just about any style of music so you choose the pickups, just like with ANY guitar, that you think would fit best and the guitar handles the rest. Mahogany + maple top + maple neck = tried and true equation for a reason.  I'd say find the closest local shop and see what they have in stock. 

My biggest suggestion is to see if they have some CE models in addition to the Custom, McCarty etc. models. I like all the other ones just fine but personally the CE models are pretty fantastic and if you try them and like them you can start the search for a used one. I realize they'll obviously be more expensive for you overseas but at least if you buy used you can save some cash and use that money towards changing the pickups if you feel so inclined. I believe stock they come with PRS HFS in the bridge and Vintage Bass in the neck and I've never been a big fan of those pickups from PRS so try the guitar out for the feel and overall tone, a pickup swap can change a LOT but you can always get a good idea about sustain and general tone even before that.


----------



## shanejohnson02

I love PRS guitars except for one thing: That heel. I just can't get over it...it seems to be in the way when I try to get up high on the neck. Other than that though, fantastic instruments.

I hate to add fuel to the fire, but my DC727 is at least as good as the PRS's I've tried. Of course, it could be justification for spending waaaaay too much money on a semi-custom guitar...

Just to make sure we stay on topic though, I will say I still want to try one of these:


----------



## Dead Undead

^
Is the ONE PRS that I won't bother buying. Floyds don't belong on PRS's, IMO, nor do EMG's.

Really, you guys, nobody said you HAVE to buy the expensive ones... The SE's are perfectly affordable and great quality. Why let the price of a Custom 24 bring you down when you have something easily comparable at $600? You usually don't get that from guitar companies.
Typically it's:
Low Price-----------------High Price
Crap --------------------- 

But not with PRS. The quality is consistent throughout the price spectrum.

EDIT:
Well I guess consistent isn't the word. Well above average, perhaps?


----------



## soliloquy

Mordacain said:


> I like Carvin, and I agree for cost to quality ratio they is no better manufacturer.
> 
> If I could get them to copy the PRS Wide/Thin neck and the upper fret carve then I would definitely want that...but I can't. PRS' neck profile just fits and feels natural to me. I wish I could say that of more affordable options, but I can't and I can't think of a brand I have not tried.
> 
> I also agree with the sentiment of going out and trying one. Not everyone has the same tastes or hands for that matter. Everyone just has to find what works best for them.



carvin does offer different necks. however, if you have a neck that isn't in their data base (which is fairly small as they JUST started doing it) then you'll have to send em that neck/guitar so they can scan it and then add it to their list. as such, in the future, you can use that neck on a semi-custom carvin build.






HighGain510 said:


> Hey funny story.... the OP actually asked about *PRS GUITARS*?!  Holy shit! Maybe we could, oh I dunno, try to stay on topic instead of making this about whichever other brand you wanted to bring into the discussion? Novel idea, I know, but try it out and see how it goes. He didn't ask what anyone felt was better than a PRS so all the talk about Carvin etc. is really best spent in another thread maybe...



yeah, but dont you think the argument isn't fully answered if other companies aren't brought in? i mean, for those who dont like PRS, maybe they can explain why and what they prefer. and vice versa...

otherwise it would just be a PRS love-fest and no other opinions welcomed here other than 'i tried a prs, not for me. the end' and others writing essays about how they love PRS and all...


----------



## vanhendrix

soliloquy said:


> carvin does offer different necks. however, if you have a neck that isn't in their data base (which is fairly small as they JUST started doing it) then you'll have to send em that neck/guitar so they can scan it and then add it to their list. as such, in the future, you can use that neck on a semi-custom carvin build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, but dont you think the argument isn't fully answered if other companies aren't brought in? i mean, for those who dont like PRS, maybe they can explain why and what they prefer. and vice versa...
> 
> otherwise it would just be a PRS love-fest and no other opinions welcomed here other than 'i tried a prs, not for me. the end' and others writing essays about how they love PRS and all...



Well those essays stay on topic, that's sortof the point.


----------



## Riffer

yellowv said:


> Also pure quality wise I would also rank the SE's right at the top of the Korean guitar food chain. I have owned top end Schecters, LTD's, BC Rich and Agiles and all are great, but the SE build quality and QC is by far the best.


 I'm glad that you see that man. I put a lot into my job and it's good to see someone appreciate it.


Mordacain said:


> I'd also like to add that the PRS SE Gigbag that comes with every model I've seen is the best Gigabag I've ever used. I've never bothered with luxury gigbags and I'm not a fan of hardshell's anymore. For pure utilitarian purpose and toughness, I don't think there is anything that competes with it. Just one more element of the superb value.


 I've always thought our gig bags are top notch. I wouldnt put my guitars in anything else.


----------



## yellowv

Riffer said:


> I'm glad that you see that man. I put a lot into my job and it's good to see someone appreciate it.



No problem. I'm not the only one that sees it.


----------



## InTheRavensName

Riffer said:


> I've always thought our gig bags are top notch. I wouldnt put my guitars in anything else.



I'd expect them to cost a good £50 on their own...really high quality addition on what was (at the time) a £450 guitar, brand new, that I thought destroyed guitars that cost at least twice as much (a couple of Ltds, a couple of Schecters...)


----------



## shogunate

I can see the things people like in them, I really do. Good construction, classy looks, and good tone.

Only reasons I don't jive with PRSs are purely my opinions: I really don't like their pickups, always too warm and too loose, they don't do ebony fretboards (except on the MM model), and their scale length is closer to the "Gibson" scale than the "Fender" scale, so it's not really an "in between" to me  Also, set necks tend to have their own flavor of sound, and I prefer either neck through or bolt on 

I do love their neck shape, obscenely comfy and nothing else quiiite like it. The two PRSs I've played that I loved were older ones from the 90's with the deep-set bolt on joint, maple fretboards, and swapped pickups. I definitely see why they're great, I'm just picky


----------



## Mordacain

soliloquy said:


> carvin does offer different necks. however, if you have a neck that isn't in their data base (which is fairly small as they JUST started doing it) then you'll have to send em that neck/guitar so they can scan it and then add it to their list. as such, in the future, you can use that neck on a semi-custom carvin build.



They won't copy the heel which, oddly enough, is what I love most about the neck. To be honest, I wouldn't want them to either.

I can easily understand people not digging the heel on the PRS neck. If you play in classical position its not as comfy for the upper fret access. I rarely play in classical position though, so my thumb is wrapped around the neck 97% of the time (I fret the low E with my thumb) and that heel is positioned just right to gradually adjust your hand position for upper fret access. That is seriously the main thing that turned me on to PRS was how easy it was for me to hit the high notes that I've constantly had to force myself to go for as they weren't comfortable on any guitar I've tried before.


----------



## Dead Undead

shogunate said:


> I can see the things people like in them, I really do. Good construction, classy looks, and good tone.
> 
> Only reasons I don't jive with PRSs are purely my opinions: I really don't like their pickups, always too warm and too loose, they don't do ebony fretboards (except on the MM model), and their scale length is closer to the "Gibson" scale than the "Fender" scale, so it's not really an "in between" to me  Also, set necks tend to have their own flavor of sound, and I prefer either neck through or bolt on
> 
> I do love their neck shape, obscenely comfy and nothing else quiiite like it. The two PRSs I've played that I loved were older ones from the 90's with the deep-set bolt on joint, maple fretboards, and swapped pickups. I definitely see why they're great, I'm just picky



PRS SE Mikael Akerfeldt Electric Guitar - Find the largest selection and guaranteed lowest prices at Musician's Friend.

Ebony Fretboard?


----------



## HighGain510

soliloquy said:


> yeah, but dont you think the argument isn't fully answered if other companies aren't brought in? i mean, for those who dont like PRS, maybe they can explain why and what they prefer. and vice versa...



No, I disagree. That's not the question he asked. He didn't say "I like PRS, tell me what you like or think is better than a PRS." He asked what people who have played them thought and why, not yet another "Compare X vs Y" thread. I've owned probably close to 2 dozen Carvins, but you know what? I left any response even somewhat regarding comparisons out of this thread because he didn't ask for it.  If that's not what the OP is asking, why bother adding it? That was not the intent of the thread. Personally I'm annoyed with the constant "well I realize you asked about _____, and you totally DID NOT ask about _____, ____ or _____, but I'm going to go ahead and go off-topic and introduce something else to throw your thread completely off the intended topic!" that's been going on around here lately. It's not what the OP asked for, so I would hope you could respect that. If you feel that it's time for yet another (and I'm like 99% someone has posted your thoughts in about a dozen other threads regarding Carvin when PRS is brought up) thread comparing the two, why not create a new thread for that discussion instead of trying to derail this one? 

In case you missed it the first time, I'll go ahead and re-post the OP's statement and you tell me where in there he said "hey compare Carvin or any other brand you feel is superior to PRS, that's what I really what to know."?



Devotion said:


> So, tell me, are they worth it? They're costy, they look good, they sound good, but are they worth they're price? Do you own one? What's your favorite finish?
> 
> Just talk about PRS's here
> 
> Reason for the topic: I just love their looks, and made myself a wallpaper of the 2011-models, which made me think about what you guys like/hate about them. Wallpaper included.



If it's in there, I missed it. He wants to know if they're worth the cost of admission, if anyone who is posting their likes/dislikes actually owns one and what finish they like best. Not another comparison thread.


----------



## jordanky

I LOVE my CU22. It looks, plays and sounds better than most guitars I've owned/played. I honestly would not hesitate for a second to get rid of my Caparison if the right PRS came around.


----------



## Devotion

HighGain510 said:


> If it's in there, I missed it. He wants to know if they're worth the cost of admission, if anyone who is posting their likes/dislikes actually owns one and what finish they like best. Not another comparison thread.



I don't read this thread for one day and it gets this derailed  thanks man for keeping it on track, and you are indeed right.

I meant this as a place to discuss PRS. Not to compare it to other brands.
Discuss their pickups, their finishes, their necks, hell even their pots, but keep it PRS here. Go look at the 7-string ibanez clubs. Make this a PRS sixstring variant of it people.


----------



## HighGain510

Oh btw since you mentioned it, another reason I like the necks on the CE models vs the custom models is that the CE models get a satin nitrocellulose finish whereas the custom models get the standard poly finish. The customs now get the "V12" finish which is supposed to be a super-thin, yet strong, poly finish but I haven't played one with the new finish so I can't really comment on how it sounds but I definitely dig the feel of the satin necks.


----------



## soliloquy

HighGain: my point is, if we define questions narrowly, then there will only be a spam thread where all the answers would be either 'yes' or 'no'. 

going with the original question defined by you:

some love them, some hate them, how about you?
no.

or for those who love them:
yes, i love mine. 


THE END


going with the original question defined by others:
no and the reason being __________________. i understand PRS isn't ____ or ____ and are their own unique company, however, other companies have guitars that are offered in a wide variety in a wide price range blah blah blah blah, but prs aren't blah blah blah blah


----------



## technomancer

soliloquy said:


> HighGain: my point is, if we define questions narrowly, then there will only be a spam thread where all the answers would be either 'yes' or 'no'.
> 
> going with the original question defined by you:
> 
> some love them, some hate them, how about you?
> no.
> 
> or for those who love them:
> yes, i love mine.
> 
> 
> THE END
> 
> 
> going with the original question defined by others:
> no and the reason being __________________. i understand PRS isn't ____ or ____ and are their own unique company, however, other companies have guitars that are offered in a wide variety in a wide price range blah blah blah blah, but prs aren't blah blah blah blah





Devotion said:


> I don't read this thread for one day and it gets this derailed  thanks man for keeping it on track, and you are indeed right.
> 
> I meant this as a place to discuss PRS. Not to compare it to other brands.
> Discuss their pickups, their finishes, their necks, hell even their pots, but keep it PRS here. Go look at the 7-string ibanez clubs. Make this a PRS sixstring variant of it people.



Going by what the original poster asked for, and then repeated IMMEDIATELY BEFORE YOUR POST you're in the wrong and you can drop it now.


----------



## vanhendrix

You also need to take into account just who is giving the advice. Of course dudes with the money to spend are going to say that PRS rules, because they can afford it....or sacrifice any number of creature comforts for an entire summer to somehow pay off university and get the one true holy grail of musical instruments....anyways....

_Please_ don't take this the wrong way, but would you listen to a dude with agiles talk about deluxe instruments? No. You guys just don't have that in common. You clearly value different things when it comes to instruments. I have two agiles and they don't even deserve to be cut down and made into a_ case _for my PRS.

Edit:

Sorry, now I'm even going off topic. Can we talk about the logarithmic pots for a second? The way the volume swells in perfectly is just such a nice touch.


----------



## Mordacain

Here's basically the long and short of it for me concerning my new-found love of all things PRS:

I can't afford high-end instruments right now. That's not to say I haven't played them, some extensively (had a vintage 61 Les Paul Custom in my possession for a time in my late teens) so I'm not completely unqualified to discuss high-end quality and what personally I expect when I can afford a 1st class instrument.

I have played some full blown PRS models and they are outstanding, easily better than anything I've played. That being said, I chiefly draw my opinion from PRS SE line. IMO the fact that the SE line is of such high quality distinguishes PRS from any other guitar manufacturer before even getting to their flagship products. 

Regarding pickups, I'm finding I LOVE the HFS and Vintage Bass. I will try others as I can but I really love the ones in my SE Custom 24. What blows my mind about that is that they are stock. I don't think I've ever kept the stock pickups in any guitar, including the American Standard I had for awhile last year. I have no desire to change these, that is a first for me. I honestly am drooling for the chance to play a USA-made PRS through my rig.

Regarding finishes, I love the Whale Blue & I absolutely love the Prism finish on Al DiMeola's model.

Regarding models, the SE Custom 24 is excellent, as is the SE EG that I just finished restoring and upgrading. I'm glad that the Wide Fat profile is not a deal-breaker for me with that guitar.


----------



## soliloquy

technomancer said:


> Going by what the original poster asked for, and then repeated IMMEDIATELY BEFORE YOUR POST you're in the wrong and you can drop it now.




fine, fine, i'll drop it.
but i still think that its a bit biased if no opinion is welcomed if someone does not like PRS as they cant justify it then, or give a vague answer.


----------



## Mordacain

soliloquy said:


> fine, fine, i'll drop it.
> but i still think that its a bit biased if no opinion is welcomed if someone does not like PRS as they cant justify it then, or give a vague answer.



I might have misunderstood, but I think the issue was that the comparison was what was being objected to.

As in, you don't have to give a vague answer, but the comparisons should be left out...

Like if you don't like the neck, describe what you don't like about it while not making comparisons.


----------



## Mordacain

This thread needs more pr0n!

Behold:


----------



## Guitarman700




----------



## Mordacain

Guitarman700 said:


>



I think that was the last South Park episode I actually enjoyed. Very appropriate as well.

Mmmm....makes me think I should mark my previous post NSFW


----------



## Mordacain

In Flames:


----------



## Mordacain

and my other favorite color, whale blue:






ok, I'm spent


----------



## HighGain510

Mordacain said:


> In Flames:



When those have such awesome figure, the finish looks amazing! I've seen a few Al D. sig models that had... less than stellar figure... which was surprising since they were upcharge sig models!  The ones (like the one you posted) with nice tops really make that finish pop!


----------



## vanhendrix

HighGain510 said:


> When those have such awesome figure, the finish looks amazing! I've seen a few Al D. sig models that had... less than stellar figure... which was surprising since they were upcharge sig models!  The ones (like the one you posted) with nice tops really make that finish pop!



Those only use 9 tops, so they're not quite as fancy as the 10 tops


----------



## Arterial

i LOVE the look of PRS Custom 24s.

I was contemplating getting one before I got my J-Customs.

If I were to pick up jazz fully i'd get a PRS Hollowbody


----------



## Mordacain

Arterial said:


> If I were to pick up jazz fully i'd get a PRS Hollowbody



I think someone mentioned earlier that the Hollow-Bodies actually make some mean metal as well.


----------



## Arterial

oh really? 
i figure like all semi-hollows they'd give out extra feedback!

well yeah, they look jazzy so I like that


----------



## White Cluster

Did someone say Whale Blue?


----------



## themike

I have a Whale Blue Custom 24 10 top - its one of the more amazing colors because it was designed to fade over time into the most amazing looking denim color everrrrrrrrrrr.

The AL D is an amazing looking guitar, but I really really love their private stock finish "Frostbite" .


----------



## Arterial

another thing that I personally feel iffy about, is no matching headstocks.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Arterial said:


> another thing that I personally feel iffy about, is no matching headstocks.



Literally my only qualm with them


----------



## HighGain510

White Cluster said:


>



Awesome guitar, even more awesome Pug!  Soooo cute!


----------



## White Cluster

Arterial said:


> another thing that I personally feel iffy about, is no matching headstocks.


 Buy a black one


----------



## HighGain510

Arterial said:


> oh really?
> i figure like all semi-hollows they'd give out extra feedback!
> 
> well yeah, they look jazzy so I like that



Check out the vids of Emil from Daath on youtube, there's actually a video he did for PRS clearing up the myth behind that topic.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HighGain510 said:


> Check out the vids of Emil from Daath on youtube, there's actually a video he did for PRS clearing up the myth behind that topic.


 
This. 

And I still lust for a nice red Custom 24 and an SC (also in red).  One day...


----------



## White Cluster

Did someone say an SC in red?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

^ I'm thinking more towards the fixed bridge 4 knob config, but that's nice too.


----------



## Arterial

i personally dont like the singlecut PRSs!

doublecut for me


----------



## Church2224

Mordacain said:


> In Flames:



I never knew they used a flame top for the Prism, regardless, looks awesome! 

Getting some major GAS right now from this thread, need to go out and get an SE Torero and a Custom 24


----------



## Dead Undead

Arterial said:


> i personally dont like the singlecut PRSs!
> 
> doublecut for me



Same here. I definitely prefer Doublecut PRS's. Probably because I'm used to that after owning so many strats, and I'm not a big fan of Les Pauls. I don't mind it on the Mikael Akerfeldt Sig though


----------



## soliloquy

i dont really get why PRS doesn't make a 24 fret version of their USA singlecuts. 
i mean, just look at this:





i dont like the feel of prs, but if they did release a 24 version of SC, i'll totally buy one, provided they were 2000 dollars max...




edit:
whow, i got neg reped for thinking that a love-fest can be biased? 

sure why not...


----------



## soliloquy

*double post*


----------



## Prydogga

soliloquy said:


> just to play devils advocate, i'll throw Carvin into this argument of yours.
> 1100 dollars gets you a CT/CS3/24. same thing from PRS would cost about 2000-2500ish. and Gibson about 1000-2000ish.



A CT6 with the spec of a PRS comes up as 2000+ in the US store, and in the Aus store. 4500+. Even PRSi from Australia can beat those prices.


----------



## Phlegethon

if I were in the market for a traditionally styled, traditional sounding set neck guitar then PRS gets my vote. are they overpriced? I believe so. however, every PRS I've seen is up to a guaranteed minimum standard which is in line with the price that they're charging for their american made guitars. 

IMO, PRS has replaced gibson as the "go to" guitar maker for traditional set neck guitars. can't beat the consistency PRS manages to do, and PRS isn't so traditional as to ignore the world when it comes to adapting and changing (I would argue that they're quite well at adapting and changing)


----------



## HighGain510

soliloquy said:


> i dont really get why PRS doesn't make a 24 fret version of their USA singlecuts.
> i mean, just look at this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont like the feel of prs, but if they did release a 24 version of SC, i'll totally buy one, provided they were 2000 dollars max...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> whow, i got neg reped for thinking that a love-fest can be biased?
> 
> sure why not...



I was a little disappointed that they gave him an SE sig model only, would have been awesome to see a 24-fret modern eagle SCT model pop up for sure!


----------



## Gnash

My favourite colour, and my fav PRS Pickups, 57/08s 

The top on this one doesn't suck either 






I Prefer Wide/fats to Wide/thins. I'm very interested to try the new Pattern neck carves.


----------



## themike

HighGain510 said:


> I was a little disappointed that they gave him an SE sig model only, would have been awesome to see a 24-fret modern eagle SCT model pop up for sure!


 
I think his sig model is beyond bad 
Especially since before it he's had nothing but the most gorgeous PRS instruments. I think the Opeth logo is tacky, and the gold hardware is just ... no.


----------



## Mordacain

th3m1ke said:


> I think his sig model is beyond bad
> Especially since before it he's had nothing but the most gorgeous PRS instruments. I think the Opeth logo is tacky, and the gold hardware is just ... no.



I actually really dig it with the exception of the Opeth logo


----------



## soliloquy

Mordacain said:


> I actually really dig it with the exception of the Opeth logo



i dont mind the opeth logo
i dont mine the gold hardware either
i dont like the flat top on it though.

if it had an arched top, then i could have stripped the opeth logo off, changed the finish, and it would have been an awesome guitar...


----------



## HighGain510

Mordacain said:


> I actually really dig it with the exception of the Opeth logo



Yeah I like everything else about it but would have been fine if they left the big logo off the top of the guitar.


----------



## Mordacain

soliloquy said:


> i dont mind the opeth logo
> i dont mine the gold hardware either
> i dont like the flat top on it though.
> 
> if it had an arched top, then i could have stripped the opeth logo off, changed the finish, and it would have been an awesome guitar...



It looks like it does have an arched top, or are you meaning something with a more pronounced arch like the SCTs?






PRS Guitars | SE Mikael Akerfeldt


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

OK, i had some prs's for a while, and they aren't for me. The scale length doesn't feel right to me (just not tight at all) and they have a woolly quality about them. I'd say good rock guitars, but not great for metal, just don't do it for me to be honest. 

One of the ones I had, had the worst nasally sound ever as well, to the point where i just never played it. The other one I had was pretty cool I have to admit, but just did not do it for me as much as ibby's do. 

They make nice guitars, but for the price you are better off getting a fully fledged custom if you ask me.


----------



## soliloquy

Mordacain said:


> It looks like it does have an arched top, or are you meaning something with a more pronounced arch like the SCTs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRS Guitars | SE Mikael Akerfeldt



no, the SE SC have a plateau top, not an arched top. meaning, the part where the pickups are are flat. on the side of the top, its a slight slant/slope but even that is flat and not an arched/curved top. 

if it was like a USA SC, then that would be the best thing ever, but even if it was more subtle like other single cuts out there (cant say names, but the most popular one...) then that would be fine too. 

i just dont get the reason why the SE line has to be flat from the top.


----------



## vanhendrix

Gnash said:


> My favourite colour, and my fav PRS Pickups, 57/08s
> 
> I Prefer Wide/fats to Wide/thins. I'm very interested to try the new Pattern neck carves.




Are those pickups available for be bought aftermarket yet? I have a set of those in my PRS and they blow my mind daily.

I'm also a fan of the wide fat necks. The patterns seem to be based off the different neck profiles anyways. I'm curious!


----------



## Gnash

soliloquy said:


> no, the SE SC have a plateau top, not an arched top. meaning, the part where the pickups are are flat. on the side of the top, its a slight slant/slope but even that is flat and not an arched/curved top.
> 
> if it was like a USA SC, then that would be the best thing ever, but even if it was more subtle like other single cuts out there (cant say names, but the most popular one...) then that would be fine too.
> 
> i just dont get the reason why the SE line has to be flat from the top.



The actual thickness of the wood used in a flat top is less than that of a carved top, therefore cheaper. Also if you take into account the amount of man hours spent in sanding carved tops after the rough CNC cut you can see why they opt for a flat top on their SE line.


----------



## Gnash

vanhendrix said:


> Are those pickups available for be bought aftermarket yet? I have a set of those in my PRS and they blow my mind daily.
> 
> I'm also a fan of the wide fat necks. The patterns seem to be based off the different neck profiles anyways. I'm curious!




You still can't buy the new pickups without a guitar attached to them unfortunately 

5708s 5909s 5310s - even the DGTs ( which I don't really like but are very popular pickups ) can't be bought separately. 

I'm not sure what the reason is behind it. If anyone has a clue please fill us in!


----------



## Dopey Trout

My CE22 is the best guitar I own. I absolutely love it. The neck is fairly mammoth size but that's fine by me, thin necks cramp up my hand. It's got BKP Nailbombs with aged nickel covers and it sounds absolutely colossal for anything I care to throw at it.

The only problem I have are the Phase I tuners which don't fit anything bigger than a .050

Here's a terrible mobile phone pic


----------



## soliloquy

Gnash said:


> The actual thickness of the wood used in a flat top is less than that of a carved top, therefore cheaper. Also if you take into account the amount of man hours spent in sanding carved tops after the rough CNC cut you can see why they opt for a flat top on their SE line.



without naming anyone, on the top of my head, i can think of at least 5 guitars offered over seas, with a much thicker maple cap and much cheaper too, all the while having a fairly drastic arched carved top. so its not like korea doesn't have maple caps that thick, or they lack the technology or man power or finance to pull it off.


----------



## Gnash

soliloquy said:


> without naming anyone, on the top of my head, i can think of at least 5 guitars offered over seas, with a much thicker maple cap and much cheaper too, all the while having a fairly drastic arched carved top. so its not like korea doesn't have maple caps that thick, or they lack the technology or man power or finance to pull it off.



Ok. For some reason the actual facts of my response are not a clear as I thought, so....

Flat tops are cheaper than carved tops, in both material cost and man hours.

I didn't say that PRS couldn't make carved topped guitars as cheaply as their competitors, just that the main reason not to would be cost. As for other brands making carved top guitars at low cost, if they also used flat tops they would save money too.

And regardless of what people may think, all wood was not made equal. Some wood billets used for carved top guitars can cost more than some Korean made guitars with carved maple tops.


----------



## HighGain510

Gnash said:


> You still can't buy the new pickups without a guitar attached to them unfortunately
> 
> 5708s 5909s 5310s - even the DGTs ( which I don't really like but are very popular pickups ) can't be bought separately.
> 
> I'm not sure what the reason is behind it. If anyone has a clue please fill us in!



The only thing I can think is profit. Currently if you want one of those four sets of pickups, they charge you to send it in to the PTC and they will retrofit your guitar with the pickups for a flat fee. It ends up being WAY expensive, but people are willing to pay for it. I think in another year or so we might see them available aftermarket if the demand dies down enough.  It sucks because the 59/09 sets sound really good but people are pulling them from their guitars and asking $450-650 and getting it because the supply is so low and people don't want to send their guitars in to get them installed by PRS!  No way I pay that much for a set of pickups... even $300 for REALLY nice sets is stretching it.


----------



## vanhendrix

HighGain510 said:


> The only thing I can think is profit. Currently if you want one of those four sets of pickups, they charge you to send it in to the PTC and they will retrofit your guitar with the pickups for a flat fee. It ends up being WAY expensive, but people are willing to pay for it. I think in another year or so we might see them available aftermarket if the demand dies down enough.  It sucks because the 59/09 sets sound really good but people are pulling them from their guitars and asking $450-650 and getting it because the supply is so low and people don't want to send their guitars in to get them installed by PRS!  No way I pay that much for a set of pickups... even $300 for REALLY nice sets is stretching it.



Well I saw a press release somewhere of Paul saying that the pickups are so costly to make that think of it as "buying the pickups and we give you a free guitar". I put a modern eagle in one of my soloists, and while it's somewhat close, it's not quite the perfection of the 57/08s


----------



## HighGain510

vanhendrix said:


> Well I saw a press release somewhere of Paul saying that the pickups are so costly to make that think of it as "buying the pickups and we give you a free guitar". I put a modern eagle in one of my soloists, and while it's somewhat close, it's not quite the perfection of the 57/08s



Yeah I saw that too. They bought some older machines that original PAFs were wound on or some other marketing-speak. Pickups are pickups, there's no "magic" that makes them worth $600!  If you buy the info Paul was saying in that press release, you might also be interested in a few sets of Duncan Zephyrs... 

Seymour Duncan New Products - SEYMOUR DUNCAN ZEPHYR SERIES ZEPHYR SILVER PICKUPS




Again, once you hit like $300-350, that's about my threshold for pricey pickups. $600 for a pickup swap is a bit extreme.


----------



## soliloquy

Gnash said:


> Ok. For some reason the actual facts of my response are not a clear as I thought, so....
> 
> Flat tops are cheaper than carved tops, in both material cost and man hours.
> 
> I didn't say that PRS couldn't make carved topped guitars as cheaply as their competitors, just that the main reason not to would be cost. As for other brands making carved top guitars at low cost, if they also used flat tops they would save money too.
> 
> And regardless of what people may think, all wood was not made equal. Some wood billets used for carved top guitars can cost more than some Korean made guitars with carved maple tops.




that would make sense.
however, even if woods are different and all, i dont really see much difference in guitars coming out of korea in terms of woods used, or sound unplugged. sure, the actual features and hardware and QC maybe different. but either way...


----------



## maxoom

I went several times to buy a CE many years back and could not get used to the feel.
They seemed well built and solid but for the money they have to feel right in my hands.
I still GAS for a CE24 from time to time though.


----------



## vanhendrix

soliloquy said:


> that would make sense.
> however, even if woods are different and all, i dont really see much difference in guitars coming out of korea in terms of woods used, or sound unplugged. sure, the actual features and hardware and QC maybe different. but either way...



I feel the opposite way. All my american-made guitars resonate _much_ better than anything from overseas. The only exception being my ESP

I feel that's the way to have a seemingly high spec'd guitar sell for cheap...


----------



## soliloquy

vanhendrix said:


> I feel the opposite way. All my american-made guitars resonate _much_ better than anything from overseas. The only exception being my ESP
> 
> I feel that's the way to have a seemingly high spec'd guitar sell for cheap...



no no, my point is that when people claim that the PRS SE line uses superior wood in their guitars, i honestly can not tell a korea guitar from another korean guitar appart unplugged. dean and peavey being an exception where they have consistently been the most resonant guitars out there. not that i'm taking shots at SE over here, but just saying...

and i'm sure the USA line of any guitar company does use superior stuff, so i wasn't debating that.


----------



## Vidge

HighGain510 said:


> Check out the vids of Emil from Daath on youtube, there's actually a video he did for PRS clearing up the myth behind that topic.






A pretty convincing video in demonstrating the potential of hollowbody for metal. Makes me want one.


----------



## Mordacain

soliloquy said:


> no no, my point is that when people claim that the PRS SE line uses superior wood in their guitars, i honestly can not tell a korea guitar from another korean guitar appart unplugged. dean and peavey being an exception where they have consistently been the most resonant guitars out there. not that i'm taking shots at SE over here, but just saying...
> 
> and i'm sure the USA line of any guitar company does use superior stuff, so i wasn't debating that.



To be honest, I can't say the wood is of superior stock. The hardware is very much so superior to competing gear, with exceptions to well-priced Schecter models featuring TonePros bridges.

What is mainly superior about the SE line is the inspection process. Far fewer lemons make it out. The wood is higher quality by process of elimination of the shit models.


----------



## soliloquy

Mordacain said:


> To be honest, I can't say the wood is of superior stock. The hardware is very much so superior to competing gear, with exceptions to well-priced Schecter models featuring TonePros bridges.
> 
> What is mainly superior about the SE line is the inspection process. Far fewer lemons make it out. The wood is higher quality by process of elimination of the shit models.



ahh, then we see eye to eye 
though i still wont say that the se line is the best thing korea has to offer. its up there, but not the best and thats due to their QC


----------



## Mordacain

soliloquy said:


> ahh, then we see eye to eye
> though i still wont say that the se line is the best thing korea has to offer. its up there, but not the best and thats due to their QC



To be honest I kinda see all wood species in use in China and Korea and sub-par. The reason the SE line is better is not only the PRS design but the overall value level, which I've covered previously. I posit the SE's are the best thing Korea has to offer, due to the high quality hardware, design and most importantly the awesome inspection job done here in the States by guys like Riffer.


----------



## Jason2112

Having owned 3 PRSi (2 CU22s, 1 CE22) I can say that my initial desire to own one was based on seeing and hearing others play them and getting a great tone (think Lifeson/Rush, Wilson/PTree, etc). All 3 were really beautiful guitars, but only one of them (the CE22) had the tone and resonance that inspired me to play. The others ended up being case queens (expensive case queens). Playability was good but they just didn't do anything for me. I actually traded my last CU22 for my EBMM Axis and couldn't be happier. Talk about playability and resonance, my Axis is all that and a bag of crack.


----------



## rotebass

Love my little collection of PRS, definitely plan to buy more in the future.

SE Paul Allender
SE Mike Mushok
SE Semihollow
US Standard 24

I used to hate shopping for a new guitar, it was such a chore before I discovered PRS, now I love it when we get a new shipment because I get to spend a few hours jamming out with the new stock.

As others have said, PRS doesn't just import a bunch of guitars from overseas and fire them off to dealers, everything gets a final QC inspection once it hits North American soil. Similar models of guitars will have some differences and quirks (I love the wood grain on my semihollow but have seen a few that didn't rub me the right way), but they all seem to come in ready to go out on the floor.


----------



## Kodee_Kaos

Aesthetically, they are stunning. But I can't feel/hear any difference between a $5000 PRS and a $2000 Japanese guitar. Maybe my tastes are simply unrefined.


----------



## themike

Kodee_Kaos said:


> Aesthetically, they are stunning. But I can't feel/hear any difference between a $5000 PRS and a $2000 Japanese guitar. Maybe my tastes are simply unrefined.


 
Really because my ESP Eclipse Custom Shopdoesn't hold water compared to the first time I plugged in my Custom 24. And this is not directed at you but also how many people are just throwing EMG's in these into amps with the mids scooped and the gain on 11 anyway? 


Also people are throwing around the 4...5...6k figure when referencing PRS. I suggest everyone take advantage of the used market because unless your getting a special model or even a used Private Stock, you wont be close to that price. Custom 22/24's have been going as low as $1500 regularly used in flawless conditions.


----------



## Mendez

th3m1ke said:


> Really because my ESP Eclipse Custom Shopdoesn't hold water compared to the first time I plugged in my Custom 24. And this is not directed at you but also how many people are just throwing EMG's in these into amps with the mids scooped and the gain on 11 anyway?
> 
> 
> Also people are throwing around the 4...5...6k figure when referencing PRS. I suggest everyone take advantage of the used market because unless your getting a special model or even a used Private Stock, you wont be close to that price. Custom 22/24's have been going as low as $1500 regularly used in flawless conditions.



Yeah, ive seen them in CL for that price or a lil lower sometimes. If i had money to spare i would go for one, i've played a few high end PRS and i liked the feel of the wide thin custom 24's the most  but them wide fat necks feel real comfy too.


----------



## HighGain510

th3m1ke said:


> Really because my ESP Eclipse Custom Shopdoesn't hold water compared to the first time I plugged in my Custom 24. And this is not directed at you but also how many people are just throwing EMG's in these into amps with the mids scooped and the gain on 11 anyway?
> 
> 
> Also people are throwing around the 4...5...6k figure when referencing PRS. I suggest everyone take advantage of the used market because unless your getting a special model or even a used Private Stock, you wont be close to that price. Custom 22/24's have been going as low as $1500 regularly used in flawless conditions.




As with many things on the internet, haters gonna hate regardless of how ill-informed they might be.  There aren't many non-PS models regularly costing $5K+ which is the figure a few people have referenced. The whole notion that PRS are "lawyer/doctor" guitars that gets thrown around the net a lot is also silly. $1500 scored me that RIDICULOUS CE-22, and it's a LOT of guitar for the cash. Hell, a normal used CE is typically selling in the $900-1200 range, and for that price is can be a fantastic deal!


----------



## Mindcrime1204

How about me?

The overpriced ones Ive played that belonged to my doctor and lawyer friends seemed to play alright.



























jk


----------



## HighGain510

Mindcrime1204 said:


> How about me?
> 
> The overpriced ones Ive played that belonged to my doctor and lawyer friends seemed to play alright.
> 
> jk



Exactly.


----------



## themike

Mendez said:


> Yeah, ive seen them in CL for that price or a lil lower sometimes. If i had money to spare i would go for one, i've played a few high end PRS and i liked the feel of the wide thin custom 24's the most  but them wide fat necks feel real comfy too.


 
Yeah definietly. My Custom 24 is a wide-thin and my Custom 22 is wide-fat. Its funny becuase both feel amazingly comfortable BUT I have no issues switching between both. The difference is noticable, but nothing that would hinder playing or need an adjustment period. 




HighGain510 said:


> As with many things on the internet, haters gonna hate regardless of how ill-informed they might be.  There aren't many non-PS models regularly costing $5K+ which is the figure a few people have referenced. The whole notion that PRS are "lawyer/doctor" guitars that gets thrown around the net a lot is also silly. $1500 scored me that RIDICULOUS CE-22, and it's a LOT of guitar for the cash. Hell, a normal used CE is typically selling in the $900-1200 range, and for that price is can be a fantastic deal!


 

Yeah with the exception of some of the limited runs, wood library runs or something crazy like the SCJ Thinline the prices are definietly more than reasonable in the used market. I bought all 3 of mine used and wouldn't change a thing. I just saw a Singlecut with birds go for $1,100! Thats what you would spend on a higher end LTD from ESP and the different, to me, is noticble for sure. I really began appreciating these guitars when I started watching the factory videos PRS posted showing every step of the way and the people that handle each process. Paul literally picked up a random CU24 to show in the video and just stops and goes, wow.....................yeah, wow this is just a great instrument like a kid in a toy store haha


----------



## budda

Let it be known that I don't like the USA PRS pickups other then the 50's models (58/08 and whatever)


----------



## soliloquy

th3m1ke said:


> Really because my ESP Eclipse Custom Shopdoesn't hold water compared to the first time I plugged in my Custom 24. And this is not directed at you but also how many people are just throwing EMG's in these into amps with the mids scooped and the gain on 11 anyway?
> 
> 
> Also people are throwing around the 4...5...6k figure when referencing PRS. I suggest everyone take advantage of the used market because unless your getting a special model or even a used Private Stock, you wont be close to that price. Custom 22/24's have been going as low as $1500 regularly used in flawless conditions.



its all opinion though. to some, the be-all-end-all guitar ends with a 800 dollar fender strat. to others, it maybe a 100 000 dollar zemaitis etc...

price shouldn't really factor into what a guitar is as really expensive stuff can be HORRIBLE, but really cheap stuff can be AMAZING. 

as such, that statement of 'you get what you paid for' isn't always true. awesome stuff can be had for little. and even then, both japanese/esp/tokai/navigator etc may make guitars for one market, and PRS/USA may make guitars for another market. and as such, they both are different, and arguably, neither is better than the other. 

eg: some LOVE EMGs while others HATE them. some love scooped mids and highs, others love scooped lows/bass. some like clear, others like muddy...etc...and as such, price shouldn't really be factored in as automatically being 'better'. price should only be factored in for things that can be had with same qc/hardware for a bit less....


----------



## themike

soliloquy said:


> its all opinion though. to some, the be-all-end-all guitar ends with a 800 dollar fender strat. to others, it maybe a 100 000 dollar zemaitis etc...
> 
> price shouldn't really factor into what a guitar is as really expensive stuff can be HORRIBLE, but really cheap stuff can be AMAZING.
> 
> as such, that statement of 'you get what you paid for' isn't always true. awesome stuff can be had for little. and even then, both japanese/esp/tokai/navigator etc may make guitars for one market, and PRS/USA may make guitars for another market. and as such, they both are different, and arguably, neither is better than the other.
> 
> eg: some LOVE EMGs while others HATE them. some love scooped mids and highs, others love scooped lows/bass. some like clear, others like muddy...etc...and as such, price shouldn't really be factored in as automatically being 'better'. price should only be factored in for things that can be had with same qc/hardware for a bit less....


 

Your right. I hope you understand my price reference was only to correct people saying they are untouchable expensive though, and not to justify thats why i think they make great instruments and while I agree with you that people can like the aforementioned sounds (EMGs, Scooped etc) - its hard to seperate what qualities are from the amplifier, the pickups or the instrument itself.


----------



## soliloquy

th3m1ke said:


> Your right. I hope you understand my price reference was only to correct people saying they are untouchable expensive though, and not to justify thats why i think they make great instruments and while I agree with you that people can like the aforementioned sounds (EMGs, Scooped etc) - its hard to seperate what qualities are from the amplifier, the pickups or the instrument itself.



again, its apples to oranges. i mean, some may like nitro finishes, which prs obviously doesn't do. does that mean PRS is better? no. worse? no. etc...its all preference. so some may like a LOT of things that prs doesn't do, and as such, would not like PRS at all for that sole reason.

i mean, just from the top of my head, these are the things that prs doesn't do:
neckthru
nitro
maple fret boards
ebony fret boards
stainless steel frets
floyd rose
push/pull knobs
inline headstocks
reverse headstocks
use of exotic woods on their non PS guitars
baritone scale
bolt on mahogany necks
ebony boards
double necks that aren't PS


there are numerous other things...but again, does that make PRS a bad company? to some who want ALL of that, then maybe yes. to others who are die hard PRS fans, then obviously no.


----------



## Mordacain

th3m1ke said:


> Yeah definietly. My Custom 24 is a wide-thin and my Custom 22 is wide-fat. Its funny becuase both feel amazingly comfortable BUT I have no issues switching between both. The difference is noticable, but nothing that would hinder playing or need an adjustment period.



I noticed the same thing. My Custom 24 has a wide/thin and the EG has a wide/fat and they are both very comfortable and I don't have a problem switching between them. 

However if I have two Gibsons...one with Rounded 50's and the other 60's Slim Taper I can't play one and then the other. 

The necks on the PRS' feel so natural that playing anything else is a bit of a chore (which is why I'm selling everything else )


----------



## Mordacain

soliloquy said:


> again, its apples to oranges. i mean, some may like nitro finishes, which prs obviously doesn't do. does that mean PRS is better? no. worse? no. etc...its all preference. so some may like a LOT of things that prs doesn't do, and as such, would not like PRS at all for that sole reason.
> 
> i mean, just from the top of my head, these are the things that prs doesn't do:
> neckthru
> nitro
> maple fret boards
> ebony fret boards
> stainless steel frets
> floyd rose
> push/pull knobs
> inline headstocks
> reverse headstocks
> use of exotic woods on their non PS guitars
> baritone scale
> bolt on mahogany necks
> ebony boards
> double necks that aren't PS
> 
> 
> there are numerous other things...but again, does that make PRS a bad company? to some who want ALL of that, then maybe yes. to others who are die hard PRS fans, then obviously no.



Um... Mike Mushok is a Baritone w/ an Ebony board

The Opeth sigs have Ebony boards

Many models have maple boards, but just a couple:

PRS Guitars | 305

PRS Guitars | Swamp Ash Special Narrowfield

The EG models were all bolt-on (except for the SE EGs).

None of those were custom jobs or Private Stock.


----------



## themike

Mordacain said:


> Um... Mike Mushok is a Baritone w/ an Ebony board
> 
> The Opeth sigs have Ebony boards
> 
> Many models have maple boards, but just a couple:
> 
> PRS Guitars | 305
> 
> PRS Guitars | Swamp Ash Special Narrowfield
> 
> The EG models were all bolt-on (except for the SE EGs).
> 
> None of those were custom jobs or Private Stock.


 
Also - any PRS can be equipped with a Floyd Rose through the PRS PTC center and my regular Custom 22 has a push/pull.

And as far as "exotic woods" - what company uses really exotic woods in its production / non custom shop line 
thats not a vaneer? You can order an artist package on any PRS that includes a rosewood neck or burl top.

I think people may be over analyzing the whole pro PRS/ anti PRS comparison and is holding the company to differences any other 
main stream manufacturer would also not do. Some companies offer things, and some companies offer other things.


----------



## Konfyouzd

They look good, sound good and play nicely but I'm honestly indifferent to them. They simply aren't for me.


----------



## vanhendrix

soliloquy said:


> again, its apples to oranges. i mean, some may like nitro finishes, which prs obviously doesn't do. does that mean PRS is better? no. worse? no. etc...its all preference. so some may like a LOT of things that prs doesn't do, and as such, would not like PRS at all for that sole reason.
> 
> i mean, just from the top of my head, these are the things that prs doesn't do:
> neckthru
> nitro
> maple fret boards
> ebony fret boards
> stainless steel frets
> floyd rose
> *push/pull knobs*
> inline headstocks
> reverse headstocks
> *use of exotic woods on their non PS guitars*
> baritone scale
> bolt on mahogany necks
> ebony boards
> double necks that aren't PS
> 
> 
> there are numerous other things...but again, does that make PRS a bad company? to some who want ALL of that, then maybe yes. to others who are die hard PRS fans, then obviously no.



Mine has these and it's not private stock. Plus you said ebony twice. I have an agile with an ebony board and it's SHIT.


----------



## Konfyouzd

vanhendrix said:


> Mine has these and it's not private stock. Plus you said ebony twice. I Have an agile with an ebony board and it's SHIT.


 
Way to miss the point... It's not the ebony board that makes the guitar good. It's just the fact that the poster you quoted would prefer to have one.


----------



## vanhendrix

Konfyouzd said:


> Way to miss the point... It's not the ebony board that makes the guitar good. It's just the fact that the poster you quoted would prefer to have one.



What? I'm saying my PRS is perfectly fine without ebony, whereas my agile is not fine either way. The so called "higher quality" wood types don't really exist.

And as stated before, there are models available with ebony


----------



## Mordacain

Konfyouzd said:


> Way to miss the point... It's not the ebony board that makes the guitar good. It's just the fact that the poster you quoted would prefer to have one.



The poster in question was saying that PRS did not do Ebony boards, and that was one reason he didn't like PRS. He/she just happened to be wrong about that is all...


----------



## Konfyouzd

And you've managed to miss mine as well... The internet... Where the best and brightest come to play...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Mordacain said:


> The poster in question was saying that PRS did not do Ebony boards, and that was one reason he didn't like PRS. He/she just happened to be wrong about that is all...


 
Understandable... And I'll accept that. But the comparison of one guitar w/ an ebony board to another guitar w/o one was pretty pointless. That's all I was saying.


----------



## Mordacain

Konfyouzd said:


> Understandable... And I'll accept that. But the comparison of one guitar w/ an ebony board to another guitar w/o one was pretty pointless. That's all I was saying.



 We've been trying pretty desperately to avoid the meaningless comparison battle throughout the history of this thread


----------



## soliloquy

Mordacain said:


> Um... Mike Mushok is a Baritone w/ an Ebony board
> 
> The Opeth sigs have Ebony boards
> 
> Many models have maple boards, but just a couple:
> 
> PRS Guitars | 305
> 
> PRS Guitars | Swamp Ash Special Narrowfield
> 
> The EG models were all bolt-on (except for the SE EGs).
> 
> None of those were custom jobs or Private Stock.




yes, the SE line does ebony. but not the USA line. i'm referring to USA line. 
the SE line may have baritone, but not the USA line.
the SE line may have a neckthru but not the USA line. 

the EG and the ce models were/are bolt ons, but not a mahogany neck. 

maple bored are only offered on a select few guitars. why not on a SC or something? 



and ebony doesn't make a guitar better. nor does rosewood or maple. its all preference, which is what i was talking about. for those who HATE rosewood, and want a maple/flamed/birds eye or ebony board and they want a USA guitar, then PRS wont be for them. or even if prs does offer plain maple board, then maybe someone wants a set neck and/or 24 frets, which prs doesn't do any more (johnny hiland, but that was a bolt on, and that has been discontinued)...

and thats my point. for someone that is looking for the said features, they wont like PRS regardless of how their QC is as PRS doesn't have much to offer them. 

so to some, PRS may be incredible, while to others, they may not be. thats my point


----------



## Mordacain

soliloquy said:


> yes, the SE line does ebony. but not the USA line. i'm referring to USA line.
> the SE line may have baritone, but not the USA line.
> the SE line may have a neckthru but not the USA line.
> 
> the EG and the ce models were/are bolt ons, but not a mahogany neck.
> 
> maple bored are only offered on a select few guitars. why not on a SC or something?
> 
> 
> 
> and ebony doesn't make a guitar better. nor does rosewood or maple. its all preference, which is what i was talking about. for those who HATE rosewood, and want a maple/flamed/birds eye or ebony board and they want a USA guitar, then PRS wont be for them. or even if prs does offer plain maple board, then maybe someone wants a set neck and/or 24 frets, which prs doesn't do any more (johnny hiland, but that was a bolt on, and that has been discontinued)...



And what you're complaining about are all valid complaints for any guitar maker that doesn't do all semi-custom or purely custom work.

Seriously, what manufacturer offers you whatever board you like on every guitar model they stock?


----------



## maliciousteve

This thread was pretty good but now it's like beating a dead horse. 

A major guitar brand like PRS can't offer every little thing you want because of the manufacturing costs involved and they need to see the demand before they can take the dive. Just like Gibson, Fender and every other big guitar brand since the 40's and they've been doing quite well with that.

Oh and these companies didn't raise their prices for non US customers and give some shitty reason for it effectively ruining their appeal and to some what credibility to those of us not born in Ameri'cuh


----------



## soliloquy

Mordacain said:


> And what you're complaining about are all valid complaints for any guitar maker that doesn't do all semi-custom or purely custom work.
> 
> Seriously, what manufacturer offers you whatever board you like on every guitar model they stock?



no, i'm not arguing that at all. i know no company that isn't a boutique or a custom/semi-custom company offers all that.

but i'm arguing against people who say that 'someone has to be stupid not to see how incredible PRS is because they make quality guitars'. different people like different things, and if they dont see what they want in PRS, then it doesn't matter how superior the quality of PRS is, they just wont like it. 

for example, i dont care what the pickups in the guitar are. they can be made of michael jacksons hair, or touched by the staff that made Avro-Arrow, or even touched by god. if the guitar itself doesn't talk to me, then no billion dollar pickup can help me like it. 

i know, off topic, but its kinda like forcing a cat person to like a dog by saying 'but hes friendly and cute!' it wont matter




to bring it back to topic...whats your favorite finish that PRS has/still does offer?

i like 3 finishes that PRS offers:
emerald green






tortoise shell:









and faded denim:


----------



## maliciousteve

Angry Larry. It's much nicer in person.


Also, Emil Werstlers Modern Eagle Private Stock guitar


----------



## White Cluster

This is called Red Tiger. A special Modern Eagle finish.


----------



## soliloquy

so...who likes bindings on the new PRS guitars?

to me, as much as i LOVE binding on guitars, i dont think they really work with PRS. i think binding work best with subtle curves/arches/flat on guitars. because they have such harsh arches, they look fine just the way it is. 

but you throw binding, and suddenly it becomes too busy and a bit over done. 

natural/scrape binding works well. but faux binding just doesn't work for PRS (in my opinion) 

less is more


----------



## Dead Undead

maliciousteve said:


>



-fapfapfap-


----------



## JohnIce

I was extremely happy with my PRS Custom 22 over the 5 years or so that I owned it, but I eventually sold it as it lacked the 2 most important aspects of a guitar for me: singlecoils, and 7 strings  however, it had fantastic playability and you couldn't get a bad tone out of it.


----------



## HighGain510

So much mis-information in your posts it's not even funny man. 




soliloquy said:


> again, its apples to oranges. i mean, some may like nitro finishes, which prs obviously doesn't do. does that mean PRS is better? no. worse? no. etc...its all preference. so some may like a LOT of things that prs doesn't do, and as such, would not like PRS at all for that sole reason.
> 
> i mean, just from the top of my head, these are the things that prs doesn't do:
> neckthru
> nitro
> maple fret boards
> ebony fret boards
> stainless steel frets
> floyd rose
> push/pull knobs
> inline headstocks
> reverse headstocks
> use of exotic woods on their non PS guitars
> baritone scale
> bolt on mahogany necks
> ebony boards
> double necks that aren't PS
> 
> 
> there are numerous other things...but again, does that make PRS a bad company? to some who want ALL of that, then maybe yes. to others who are die hard PRS fans, then obviously no.




I'll tackle a few of them I spot as obviously incorrect:

neckthru - SE only, but the Torero is built in neckthru fashion
nitro - DGT models were all (up until this year when they changed to the new "V12 finish") finished in nitro
maple fret boards - TONS of models have had maple boards, the Custom 22 soapbar special models had maple. they have a few new models this year with maple too IIRC...
ebony fret boards - They offered ebony fretboards as part of the Artist package like a year or two ago, there's a guy on the PRS forum that has TWO of them from that run
stainless steel frets - sure, but how many companies typically offer that? I can think of maybe 3-4 that aren't custom shops
floyd rose - incorrect again, PRS just did a full run of these this past year, they were USA MODELS too, not the Torero.
push/pull knobs - uhhhh ALL McCarty models have push-pull knobs on the tone for splitting coils, and a lot of the 57/08/, 59/09 etc. limited models that were mccarty setup had this as well
inline headstocks - maybe not, but have you seen the spitz PS? The PRS take on inline headstocks was not so great, not really a huge loss IMO... 
reverse headstocks - again, if they're doing a 3x3 it looks REALLY similar so not getting the argument here, besides ESP/Ibanez/Jackson etc. that's not always a hugely offered option by most manufacturers
use of exotic woods on their non PS guitars - again, typical for other production builders? maybe using cheap shitty pieces of laminate but not solid tops of exotic woods...
baritone scale - someone already mentioned it but the mushok se is baritone. I'm sure they would have made a USA version if they thought there was a huge market for $2-3K baritones but typically that's not the case, just ask Tom Anderson how many runs he did of baritones....
bolt on mahogany necks - they don't offer this, true, but again not really something you see often aside from cheap import guitars
ebony boards - mentioned twice for whatever reason, and again Artist packages ordered 1-2 years ago could get them
double necks that aren't PS - nope, only the Dragon, but again... niche market much? How many Ibanez/ESP/etc. double-neck models are out there, and how many are huge sellers? Not many, no reason to offer them especially at their normal pricepoint.

Again man it seems like you're nit-picking a lot of shit (especially poor form when you make claims based off of mis-information ) and most of the stuff you're asking from PRS isn't offered by the general market outside of custom shops, so expecting them to do it when most others aren't seems a bit silly.


----------



## Miek

No, but you see, PRS is different because


----------



## vanhendrix

HighGain510 said:


> So much mis-information in your posts it's not even funny man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tackle a few of them I spot as obviously incorrect:
> 
> neckthru - SE only, but the Torero is built in neckthru fashion
> nitro - DGT models were all (up until this year when they changed to the new "V12 finish") finished in nitro
> maple fret boards - TONS of models have had maple boards, the Custom 22 soapbar special models had maple. they have a few new models this year with maple too IIRC...
> ebony fret boards - They offered ebony fretboards as part of the Artist package like a year or two ago, there's a guy on the PRS forum that has TWO of them from that run
> stainless steel frets - sure, but how many companies typically offer that? I can think of maybe 3-4 that aren't custom shops
> floyd rose - incorrect again, PRS just did a full run of these this past year, they were USA MODELS too, not the Torero.
> push/pull knobs - uhhhh ALL McCarty models have push-pull knobs on the tone for splitting coils, and a lot of the 57/08/, 59/09 etc. limited models that were mccarty setup had this as well
> *inline headstocks - maybe not, but have you seen the spitz PS? The PRS take on inline headstocks was not so great, not really a huge loss IMO...*
> reverse headstocks - again, if they're doing a 3x3 it looks REALLY similar so not getting the argument here, besides ESP/Ibanez/Jackson etc. that's not always a hugely offered option by most manufacturers
> use of exotic woods on their non PS guitars - again, typical for other production builders? maybe using cheap shitty pieces of laminate but not solid tops of exotic woods...
> baritone scale - someone already mentioned it but the mushok se is baritone. I'm sure they would have made a USA version if they thought there was a huge market for $2-3K baritones but typically that's not the case, just ask Tom Anderson how many runs he did of baritones....
> bolt on mahogany necks - they don't offer this, true, but again not really something you see often aside from cheap import guitars
> ebony boards - mentioned twice for whatever reason, and again Artist packages ordered 1-2 years ago could get them
> double necks that aren't PS - nope, only the Dragon, but again... niche market much? How many Ibanez/ESP/etc. double-neck models are out there, and how many are huge sellers? Not many, no reason to offer them especially at their normal pricepoint.
> 
> Again man it seems like you're nit-picking a lot of shit (especially poor form when you make claims based off of mis-information ) and most of the stuff you're asking from PRS isn't offered by the general market outside of custom shops, so expecting them to do it when most others aren't seems a bit silly.



There's ugly, fugy, and pug fugly...but i don't even know what to call this:


----------



## HighGain510

vanhendrix said:


> There's ugly, fugy, and pug fugly...but i don't even know what to call this:



Haha that's the one!


----------



## Mordacain

HighGain510 said:


> vanhendrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's ugly, fugy, and pug fugly...but i don't even know what to call this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha that's the one!
Click to expand...


That is so hideous it *almost* makes me want to take back everything I've said 

/EDIT - though is it just me, or does that look like a spalted maple top under that hideous flowery BS?

/2nd EDIT - didn't look close enough...ninja turtles.. seriously?


----------



## themike

Mordacain said:


> That is so hideous it *almost* makes me want to take back everything I've said



The trade value to true PRS heads would make you think otherwise haha


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Mordacain said:


> /2nd EDIT - didn't look close enough...ninja turtles.. seriously?


 
The Ninja Turtles are the best part of the guitar. The rest is just utter tripe (by PRS standards).


----------



## HighGain510

The green stain over spalt really DOES look like a turtle shell though which is pretty badass from an artistic point of view but the rest of the guitar does nothing for me!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

My only qualm with PRS is that, _to me_, almost every time they make something different, it's hideous. I'm a fan of the tried and true carved , stain-on-figure tops look, but I just can't get behind models like the Mira, the Starla, or the DC3.

That said, though...


----------



## Mordacain

Yea, the 305 makes me shit my pants everytime I see one...its really costing me a fortune in underwear.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I had never even seen one until I checked their site today to remind me which of their models I thought were hideous. Now I kinda sorta really, _really_ want one.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Damned if it doesn't sound incredible, too. Incidentally, this is also the first time I've heard a PRS amp. I don't think I've ever even been in the same room as one.


----------



## soliloquy

HighGain510 said:


> So much mis-information in your posts it's not even funny man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tackle a few of them I spot as obviously incorrect:
> 
> neckthru - SE only, but the Torero is built in neckthru fashion
> nitro - DGT models were all (up until this year when they changed to the new "V12 finish") finished in nitro
> maple fret boards - TONS of models have had maple boards, the Custom 22 soapbar special models had maple. they have a few new models this year with maple too IIRC...
> ebony fret boards - They offered ebony fretboards as part of the Artist package like a year or two ago, there's a guy on the PRS forum that has TWO of them from that run
> stainless steel frets - sure, but how many companies typically offer that? I can think of maybe 3-4 that aren't custom shops
> floyd rose - incorrect again, PRS just did a full run of these this past year, they were USA MODELS too, not the Torero.
> push/pull knobs - uhhhh ALL McCarty models have push-pull knobs on the tone for splitting coils, and a lot of the 57/08/, 59/09 etc. limited models that were mccarty setup had this as well
> inline headstocks - maybe not, but have you seen the spitz PS? The PRS take on inline headstocks was not so great, not really a huge loss IMO...
> reverse headstocks - again, if they're doing a 3x3 it looks REALLY similar so not getting the argument here, besides ESP/Ibanez/Jackson etc. that's not always a hugely offered option by most manufacturers
> use of exotic woods on their non PS guitars - again, typical for other production builders? maybe using cheap shitty pieces of laminate but not solid tops of exotic woods...
> baritone scale - someone already mentioned it but the mushok se is baritone. I'm sure they would have made a USA version if they thought there was a huge market for $2-3K baritones but typically that's not the case, just ask Tom Anderson how many runs he did of baritones....
> bolt on mahogany necks - they don't offer this, true, but again not really something you see often aside from cheap import guitars
> ebony boards - mentioned twice for whatever reason, and again Artist packages ordered 1-2 years ago could get them
> double necks that aren't PS - nope, only the Dragon, but again... niche market much? How many Ibanez/ESP/etc. double-neck models are out there, and how many are huge sellers? Not many, no reason to offer them especially at their normal pricepoint.
> 
> Again man it seems like you're nit-picking a lot of shit (especially poor form when you make claims based off of mis-information ) and most of the stuff you're asking from PRS isn't offered by the general market outside of custom shops, so expecting them to do it when most others aren't seems a bit silly.



point being, they are all limited offers. and its not necessarily what sells or based on sales either. paul said it himself that sometimes they just offer things to make the guitars even more special like the korina run they did. 

take, for example, the 513. popular guitar. probably one of the most versatile guitars out there due to their pickup configuration. economically speaking, if more of PRS guitars offered that pickup configuration, then it would be even more popular. yet it isnt, and its just offered in one scale(not a standard PRS/gibson scale), with one specific neck, with one specific body. PRS does have a few different bodies with a few different scales with a few different necks etc... 

and even then, its only on one specific guitar that a certain feature is offered. 

sure, one offs here and there, or limited offers every once and again...but if they have the technology, if they have a history with said item, why not expand on it rather than discontinue it or abandon it (discontinuing an item due to bad seller is fine, but abandoning a certain item that is popular, sells well, and has a decent return in terms of profits?)


----------



## Dead Undead

soliloquy said:


> point being, they are all limited offers. and its not necessarily what sells or based on sales either. paul said it himself that sometimes they just offer things to make the guitars even more special like the korina run they did.
> 
> take, for example, the 513. popular guitar. probably one of the most versatile guitars out there due to their pickup configuration. economically speaking, if more of PRS guitars offered that pickup configuration, then it would be even more popular. yet it isnt, and its just offered in one scale(not a standard PRS/gibson scale), with one specific neck, with one specific body. PRS does have a few different bodies with a few different scales with a few different necks etc...
> 
> and even then, its only on one specific guitar that a certain feature is offered.
> 
> sure, one offs here and there, or limited offers every once and again...but if they have the technology, if they have a history with said item, why not expand on it rather than discontinue it or abandon it (discontinuing an item due to bad seller is fine, but abandoning a certain item that is popular, sells well, and has a decent return in terms of profits?)



Well if you're looking for those, look for a different brand.
Even if PRS only does a few things (a point of view with which I tend to disagree), they do them really damn well. 
I'm loving the hollow bodies, btw. It's near the top of my list for new 6er's.


----------



## Gnash

soliloquy said:


> point being, they are all limited offers. and its not necessarily what sells or based on sales either. paul said it himself that sometimes they just offer things to make the guitars even more special like the korina run they did.
> 
> take, for example, the 513. popular guitar. probably one of the most versatile guitars out there due to their pickup configuration. economically speaking, if more of PRS guitars offered that pickup configuration, then it would be even more popular. yet it isnt, and its just offered in one scale(not a standard PRS/gibson scale), with one specific neck, with one specific body. PRS does have a few different bodies with a few different scales with a few different necks etc...
> 
> and even then, its only on one specific guitar that a certain feature is offered.
> 
> sure, one offs here and there, or limited offers every once and again...but if they have the technology, if they have a history with said item, why not expand on it rather than discontinue it or abandon it (discontinuing an item due to bad seller is fine, but abandoning a certain item that is popular, sells well, and has a decent return in terms of profits?)



One time, just check your facts before you reel of this BS.

513 - still in the current PRS line up.

Strats/Les Pauls - how many scale variations have occurred outside of special models/ Signature models?

Every strat I own ( from 4 different decades ) has the same scale length. 

Your actively grasping at arguments for every time your complaints have been answered. You obviously have a problem with PRS guitars, for some bizarre reason.

I suggest leaving this thread alone, as you can't seem to add anything relevant to the OPs original questions.


----------



## vanhendrix

I would like to try to steer this thread back in a positive direction...

Can we talk about all the little things that make this a truly fantastic instrument? The pickups we've talked about, but how about the nut material or the logarithmic pots?

In some ways, my getting a PRS was a bad choice, because it made all my other perfectly good guitars look like shit. Without going into comparisons, I suddenly found that my entire viewpoint on guitars had been turned upside-down. I've been modding and setting up all my other guitars constantly ever since, just to hope to steal a bit of the magic that my PRS had right out of the case...and it was straight from the factory, I opened the box in the shop myself. Somehow this guitar managed to be better at metal than my most metal guitar, better at retro sounds that anything I could offer, fantastic cleans, and just recently I discovered that it can also pull off grunge-y overdriven tones as well. Not only is it a "jack of all trades", but it outperforms guitars that are _specifically _designed for certain functions...it beats them at their own game.


----------



## Thrashmanzac

vanhendrix said:


> There's ugly, fugy, and pug fugly...but i don't even know what to call this:



its called ugly ugly


----------



## maliciousteve

I love it. It's quite unusual, almost ugly but I love it. 

It has 2 things I like a lot, Ninja Turtles and PRS. Awesome


----------



## Mordacain

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Damned if it doesn't sound incredible, too. Incidentally, this is also the first time I've heard a PRS amp. I don't think I've ever even been in the same room as one.




Nice clip man. Going to have to check some of Davey Knowles; stuff out. Had some very sweet takes on classic blues sounds. can't say I'd heard of him before...


----------



## Devotion

Mordacain said:


> Yea, the 305 makes me shit my pants everytime I see one...its really costing me a fortune in underwear.



Stop buying the underwear then and spend the fortune on a prs??

I truly love their charcoal, smoked amber, sapphire smokeburst and black slate finishes. Their finishes are the reason I love them even without playing one, they just look classy, but at the same time fit for anything brutal.

Charcoal:





Smoked amber:





Sapphire smokeburst:





Black slate:





I wish they were mine


----------



## Mordacain

Devotion said:


> Stop buying the underwear then and spend the fortune on a prs??
> 
> I truly love their charcoal, smoked amber, sapphire smokeburst and black slate finishes. Their finishes are the reason I love them even without playing one, they just look classy, but at the same time fit for anything brutal.



This is actually one of the reasons I am so happy with the SE's I've gotten. I've found a guitar style that works for me; I finally have a reason to start saving for a premium guitar or two and know I will enjoy them fully.


----------



## technomancer

soliloquy said:


> point being, they are all limited offers. and its not necessarily what sells or based on sales either. paul said it himself that sometimes they just offer things to make the guitars even more special like the korina run they did.
> 
> take, for example, the 513. popular guitar. probably one of the most versatile guitars out there due to their pickup configuration. economically speaking, if more of PRS guitars offered that pickup configuration, then it would be even more popular. yet it isnt, and its just offered in one scale(not a standard PRS/gibson scale), with one specific neck, with one specific body. PRS does have a few different bodies with a few different scales with a few different necks etc...
> 
> and even then, its only on one specific guitar that a certain feature is offered.
> 
> sure, one offs here and there, or limited offers every once and again...but if they have the technology, if they have a history with said item, why not expand on it rather than discontinue it or abandon it (discontinuing an item due to bad seller is fine, but abandoning a certain item that is popular, sells well, and has a decent return in terms of profits?)



Dude ffs they're not Carvin and you don't like that, we get it, give it a rest already. Or you're going to get a rest.



soliloquy said:


> edit:
> whow, i got neg reped for thinking that a love-fest can be biased?
> 
> sure why not...



Also, just a warning, complaining about rep in public can and will get you banned.

To contribute to your good contribution to the thread

Angry Larry





Sapphire Smokeburst 





Emerald


----------



## vanhendrix

/\ That's mine! The saphire smokeburst colour anyways...it's not a semi-hollow, and it's curly not quilted. Are all PRSi scented, or is it just the ones from my run? The red one smelled like chocolate strawberries. Can't really put my finger on what "sapphire" smells like though


----------



## themike

vanhendrix said:


> /\ That's mine! The saphire smokeburst colour anyways...it's not a semi-hollow, and it's curly not quilted. Are all PRSi scented, or is it just the ones from my run? The red one smelled like chocolate strawberries. Can't really put my finger on what "sapphire" smells like though


 
My Vintage Natural CU22 smells like Vanilla. Since theres really no raw woods I would assume that its whatever wax use on em' although strawberries sounds lovely, but a little odd haha


----------



## Gnash

th3m1ke said:


> My Vintage Natural CU22 smells like Vanilla. Since theres really no raw woods I would assume that its whatever wax use on em' although strawberries sounds lovely, but a little odd haha



I've heard that every guitar gets lemon pledged as part of the PRS finishing process. For realz!!


----------



## Devotion

Gnash said:


> I've heard that every guitar gets lemon pledged as part of the PRS finishing process. For realz!!



Does lemon smell like strawberries nowadays? Holy mother of redfruitfarmers, the end is near 

Jk

But indeed, scent takes the PRS finishes to a whole new level


----------



## yingmin

Angry Larry is not just a great finish, but possibly the best NAME for a finish.


----------



## themike

yingmin said:


> Angry Larry is not just a great finish, but possibly the best NAME for a finish.


 
There is a member of another forum I'm on named Tim that bought a Private Stock to cormemorate his Wedding Aniversary and his wife, dealer and PRS rep created a color called "Not Tonight, Timmy".






















Also check out the detail in this fade called "Faded Indigo"


----------



## snowblind56

th3m1ke said:


> There is a member of another forum I'm on named Tim that bought a Private Stock to cormemorate his Wedding Aniversary and his wife, dealer and PRS rep created a color called "Not Tonight, Timmy".


 

Just a hunch, but I doubt that my wife will ever let me buy a PRS Private Stock guitar unless I hit the lottery.


----------



## Nonservium

That "Not Tonight, Tommy" red is amazing.


----------



## themike

snowblind56 said:


> Just a hunch, but I doubt that my wife will ever let me buy a PRS Private Stock guitar unless I hit the lottery.



You just have to explain to her that PRS guitars though out the last 2 decades have done nothing but retain, and even gain, market value while stocks are on a decline. "Its about our future, honey  "


----------



## Kannon

Over the years, I've had 3 PRS guitars. They were all very awesome instruments. But right now, I don't think they're offering anything I'm really interested in. I'll probably own one again some time down the line, but not now.


----------



## zimbloth

Technomancer: That "Angry Larry" Custom 24 photo you posted was from my place. That one was so beautiful, I really didn't even want to sell it. I agonized over to keep that one or a 25th Annivarsay Custom 24 in Scarlet Smokeburst. I ended up going with the latter because I already have a purple CU24 (diff shade of purple, but still). Also, I've always wanted a red to black burst guitar. Matches my band's color theme 



USMarine75 said:


> Where are all the dissenters??? Put me down for a no. Overrated... overhyped... overpriced.
> 
> Nothing wrong with getting advice, but try one and if you like then buy it and tell all the haters like me to go F myself. Its all about what you like.



I'm confident you would abandon that opinion in a heartbeat if you ever got around to stopping by my place. I've been playing two Custom 24s live as my main guitars for a while now and I've never been happier. I've retired all my other guitars more or less. PRS are definitely my favorite production model guitars. 

I used to think like you did, as most PRS I played were "meh" but I only had played the scraps that get sent to the mail-order places. Once I started to experience their good shit, I've been hooked ever since. I know people could claim I'm biased since I'm a PRS dealer, but it's my honest opinion. I just had to find one with the right neck/specs for my style. I realize PRS guitars may not be for everyone, but I've yet to have someone come in and play one of mine who wasn't impressed. 

I also don't see how one can seriously claim they're overpriced. If you compare them to their contemporaries (other high-end USA/Japanese guitars, not import Schecters or Agiles), they're no more expensive than any of them. They have models that go new for around $1500. Even the more flashy models like the Custom 24 can be had new for around $2500. That price-range no different than what USA/MIJ guitars from Ibanez, Jackson, ESP, Gibson, Dean, BC Rich, Fender, Parker, Caparison, Godin, DBZ, or whatever else is out there.


----------



## -42-

My want knows no bounds.


----------



## soliloquy

zimbloth said:


> Technomancer: That "Angry Larry" Custom 24 photo you posted was from my place. That one was so beautiful, I really didn't even want to sell it. I agonized over to keep that one or a 25th Annivarsay Custom 24 in Scarlet Smokeburst. I ended up going with the latter because I already have a purple CU24 (diff shade of purple, but still). Also, I've always wanted a red to black burst guitar. Matches my band's color theme
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confident you would abandon that opinion in a heartbeat if you ever got around to stopping by my place. I've been playing two Custom 24s live as my main guitars for a while now and I've never been happier. I've retired all my other guitars more or less. PRS are definitely my favorite production model guitars.
> 
> I used to think like you did, as most PRS I played were "meh" but I only had played the scraps that get sent to the mail-order places. Once I started to experience their good shit, I've been hooked ever since. I know people could claim I'm biased since I'm a PRS dealer, but it's my honest opinion. I just had to find one with the right neck/specs for my style. I realize PRS guitars may not be for everyone, but I've yet to have someone come in and play one of mine who wasn't impressed.
> 
> I also don't see how one can seriously claim they're overpriced. If you compare them to their contemporaries (other high-end USA/Japanese guitars, not import Schecters or Agiles), they're no more expensive than any of them. They have models that go new for around $1500. Even the more flashy models like the Custom 24 can be had new for around $2500. That price-range no different than what USA/MIJ guitars from Ibanez, Jackson, ESP, Gibson, *Dean*, BC Rich, Fender, Parker, Caparison, Godin, DBZ, or whatever else is out there.




i'd actually put USA deans in a category that is a BIT more expensive than most of those you named. sure, they have the 1000 series that just came out for 1500, but its painted in korea, but its a USA guitar.
they had the MHG series which was for 1300...but then there is nothing really in between until you hit 2400. a time capsule sure can cost up to 3500 or even more. and their prices are far worse in canada for some odd reason...:S


----------



## zimbloth

soliloquy said:


> i'd actually put USA deans in a category that is a BIT more expensive than most of those you named. sure, they have the 1000 series that just came out for 1500, but its painted in korea, but its a USA guitar.
> they had the MHG series which was for 1300...but then there is nothing really in between until you hit 2400. a time capsule sure can cost up to 3500 or even more. and their prices are far worse in canada for some odd reason...:S



Fair enough. I know nothing about Deans anymore, my larger point I hope was fairly clear though


----------



## Joelan

I remember the first time I ever played a PRS at a music store. I had the biggest expectations because of how much people talk them up, and so many of my guitar heroes play PRS guitars. I thought that I could only be disappointed.

But I wasn't . The C22 that I played completely blew my mind and is currently my dream guitar. My bassist friend has an SE C22 that he's going to let me borrow for an extended period of time so hopefully that will tide me over for a bit...


----------



## Nonservium

So my only experience with PRS was a Custom 24 SE Paul Allender as I wasn't impressed in the slightest. From what I've read through this thread I get the feeling I missed something with just trying that guitar. Where would you guy's recommend someone start with trying out a PRS with an open mind?


----------



## soliloquy

Nonservium said:


> So my only experience with PRS was a Custom 24 SE Paul Allender as I wasn't impressed in the slightest. From what I've read through this thread I get the feeling I missed something with just trying that guitar. Where would you guy's recommend someone start with trying out a PRS with an open mind?



try the USA tremonti, or just about any SC USA model. mainly if you're a fan of singlecuts? 

but USA tremontis are incredible!


----------



## Nonservium

Indeed a fan of singlecuts. I'll check one out this weekend when I hit GC for some strings. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## johnnyninja

I just picked up a new SE 25th. I like it but don't love it...yet. It's the first axe I've owned without a double locking trem or body "ergonomics" so it's more of a "is this style for me" question. Quality is not an issue. The quality for the price is really impressive. I did have to order a "real" prs wide thin nut that I haven't installed yet because the guitar will not stay in tune with the stock plastic nut. That's not a big deal for me at all. 

I've played a Mira and CE 22 and liked them but I personally have a problem with most of the high end guitars available. My view is that if you want to pay for a finish and artsy touches, that's cool. There are a lot of beautiful guitars out there, including PRS. But I'd build a Warmoth for a quarter or half the price that I would put up against anything. It may not be as pretty but it'll play.


----------



## soliloquy

Nonservium said:


> Indeed a fan of singlecuts. I'll check one out this weekend when I hit GC for some strings. Thanks for the recommendation.



but i'll also recommend trying out a few other different guitars as they offer some different and interesting necks. 

it maybe ugly, but try some of their Miras as well. some of them come with a REALLY nice and comfy wide/thin neck. just amazing feeling.


----------



## s_k_mullins

I love PRS guitars. The absolute greatest guitars I've ever played were PRS Custom 22, Custom 24, and Singlecut models. They've always been my favorite guitars, but unfortunately I've never owned a USA PRS, only an SE model. 
But a USA Mark Tremonti model will be in my future!


----------



## Nonservium

Any of those variety of necks compare to the Wizard necks?


----------



## soliloquy

Nonservium said:


> Any of those variety of necks compare to the Wizard necks?



humm...from what i remember, the wide/thin neck is kind of inbetween the Wizard I and Wizard II neck, but a more subtle carve to it unlike the wizard II

if you're a fan of wizard necks, then you may not like their more chunkier necks found on something like the 513. but try it out anyways, you never know, it may feel amazing


----------



## johnnyninja

I'm trying to remember...The Wide thin on my SE seems to be just a bit thicker than the wizard II I had on an Ibby I sold last year. I'm not locked into just on neck shape so I like the fact that my thumb has a shoulder to ride on whereas it doesn't on my RG1570.


----------



## Nonservium

Well my Ibby has kind of spoiled me. I've had my eye on a Tele for quite a while but I sat down and played two American made and a Mexican made yesterday at GC on my lunchbreak and just didn't like how it felt, loved the sound though. I'm not counting it out though, I've played worse, I mean I had a Damien 7 for a while lol.


----------



## HighGain510

The SE line can be nice if you put some money and work into them. Almost all of the SEs I've ever received have had fucked up nuts, which is a cheap fix but it's pretty annoying that they all have the same issue. It is not something that would be expensive to fix on the production level but I guess they have to save money somewhere. Upgrade to some locking tuners and better pickups and the SE models can be great guitars, not always blown away by them stock personally. Still haven't played an SE that beats a CE or a Mira (both are US models though, in the lower price range as far as USA PRS goes) so you might want to check those out if you're interested but have a limited budget.


----------



## Nonservium

A buddy of mine actually plays a Mira I believe. I haven't seen him in person in quite some time so I've had no opportunity to pick it up. The GC in Farmer's Branch, DFW has a huge room with nothing but PRS models in it. I might pop in there instead of my usual store just to see. Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## amarshism

I was recently on tour with all that remains guitar teching and mikes prs was awesome. Arrived after three days of international transit and was perfectly in tune. Whilst for my tastes and style I certainly preferred ollies LACS, the prs certainly had it beat in terms of holding tune and neck stability going in and out of festivals on trucks and out in the cold, to hot indoor venues.


----------



## Hybrid138

I love the clear speed knobs!


----------



## shadscbr

PRS was my gateway drug into the custom guitar world. As soon as I got a whiff of the small builder stuff, the PRSi turned into 7 string builds 

I think they're great guitars...I miss my HBII the most.

Here's my last PRS, and only electric 6'er 

















Shad


----------



## White Cluster

^^^Yeah and that one was free. Bastid!!


----------



## josh pelican




----------



## shadscbr

White Cluster said:


> ^^^Yeah and that one was free. Bastid!!


 
LOL...that makes it extra sweet. Sometimes a picture is worth a thousand dollars 

I have to say, Timmy's PS wedding guitar collection is spectacular!

Shad


----------



## HighGain510

shadscbr said:


> PRS was my gateway drug into the custom guitar world. As soon as I got a whiff of the small builder stuff, the PRSi turned into 7 string builds
> 
> I think they're great guitars...I miss my HBII the most.
> 
> Here's my last PRS, and only electric 6'er
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shad



Ohhh so you were the one who ended up with Z's guitar! Nice Shad!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

> PRS's: some love them, some hate them, how about you?



I`m trying to copy one.


----------



## shadscbr

HighGain510 said:


> Ohhh so you were the one who ended up with Z's guitar! Nice Shad!


 
Thanks Matt, Z was awesome to donate such a cool first prize 

Shad


----------



## dancegavindance

Played the SE Torero today. Magnificent guitar. Literally one of the only guitars with a Floyd I like.


----------



## tybro7

yellowv said:


> I'll just leave a little porn here



love em...and those beuts made me love em more!!!


----------



## Animus

HI all,

New member here but long time lurker. This thread gave me a good reason to register as I have been doing PRS "soul-searching". I've had a CE24 since 1992 and loved and defended the brand, and never really played anything else. Just recently I got a Singlecut Trem 10 top. Very nice guitar aesthetically. 

So I also wanted to try some other things, especially something more "metal" and of course I got a Jackson USA Soloist. I've freaked over it. Not only are they amazingly better players they sound better than any PRS I have used. I was sort of shocked and didn't want to believe it first. I am not just talking about high gain stuff only but clean stuff as well. This Soloist (an alder one at that!) has a sweeter tone, more balance in the frequencies, more sustain, more articulation; just damn more musical in general and sounds "like a record". My PRSi in comparison sound quacky and uneven. So unless this feeling surpasses I have plans to sell my PRSi.

I've always been aware of the criticisms towards PRS and agreed with some of it. I think there is too much a preoccupation with those damn flame/quilt ten tops and Fruity Loop finishes, obsessing over wood as if its a piece of furniture. People just seem to collect them; you have people over at BAM that own several of the same damn exact model but just in a different finish. And honestly, I wonder if those gimmicky "birds" had never been PRS wouldn't have gotten as popular and trendy as they are. I also always thought they were incredibly overpriced in general for a factory built guitar when you actually think about what you are getting. I had always disagreed with people that they sounded sterile or soulless. But now I am totally relating. Also, those modern heels are ridiculous as is the non-adjustable stoptail.


----------



## asmegin_slayer

I was at the Dallas guitar show a couple weeks ago and fell in love with this guitar!


----------



## Animus

soliloquy said:


> welcome to the forum!
> and just a quick nudge. the forum was designed to praise prs. no real criticism are needed here...
> 
> 
> though i do agree with you, but thats besides the point...
> 
> 
> back to the topic. how do you guys feel about the sharp lip on the PRS guitars? some say it cuts into their forearm while picking.
> 
> i generally play in classical position so i dont notice it much. however, the singlecuts are very annoying to play in the classical position for some odd reason



oh I wasn't aware of that it was praise only on this thread.  I took the thread title as a chance to voice my opinion if I loved or hated them, which I kind of both.


----------



## technomancer

Actually the thread was hard limited to PRS because soliloquy couldn't stop pointing out that PRS isn't Carvin and he doesn't like that.

Thread cleaned up, soliloquy you can leave the moderation to the mods.


----------



## Animus

technomancer said:


> Actually the thread was hard limited to PRS because soliloquy couldn't stop pointing out that PRS isn't Carvin and he doesn't like that.
> 
> Thread cleaned up, soliloquy you can leave the moderation to the mods.




Apologies. I must have missed it in the thread where that was stipulated. Feel free to delete my offending post if necessary.


----------



## technomancer

Animus said:


> Apologies. I must have missed it in the thread where that was stipulated. Feel free to delete my offending post if necessary.



No problem, you were fine. We're just trying to keep this focused on PRS because some people kept REALLY derailing the thread


----------



## MetalBuddah

Never disliked any of the ones I have played, even the SE series. Astounding guitars in looks and playability.

Played an SE Singlecut Korina today and it was probably the best playing guitar in that price-range. Hopefully, that or an SE Tremonti will be replacing my MIM Tele by early June.


----------



## Justin Bailey

Like Gibson, it's hit or miss, I've played some fantastic machines and some dogs, but at the end of the day the good ones are magnificent.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

^Kinda - I never played a PRS that wasn't good, but a lot of them are great.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima

I started with an SE. It was ok. I wasn't diggin' the flat-top design because I'm so used to playing my Schecters which all are carved top guitars. Nabbed a PRS Standard 24 from the 'bay. This is the most beautiful and awesome playing guitar. I was really surprised how light it is. This guitar is built for maximum shred. It just feels so 'right' in my hands, it's amazing, I can't stop playing it.





I bought the truss rod cover from the 'bay too.


----------



## themike

Cyanide_Anima said:


> I started with an SE. It was ok. I wasn't diggin' the flat-top design because I'm so used to playing my Schecters which all are carved top guitars. Nabbed a PRS Standard 24 from the 'bay. This is the most beautiful and awesome playing guitar. I was really surprised how light it is. This guitar is built for maximum shred. It just feels so 'right' in my hands, it's amazing, I can't stop playing it.
> 
> I bought the truss rod cover from the 'bay too.




Gorgeous score man, that top color is beautiful!


----------



## maliciousteve

Looks just like Guthrie Govans old PRS


----------



## atimoc

Can you guys recommend reputable online dealers of second-hand USA-made PRS in Europe?


----------



## yellowv

I also have never played a bad PRS. I have owned 3 and they all were fantastic. Perfect workmanship and great playability and tone. If you have the money and are into the PRS type of guitar you can't go wrong with them.


----------



## maliciousteve

atimoc said:


> Can you guys recommend reputable online dealers of second-hand USA-made PRS in Europe?



Coda Music - Coda Music - Leading Retailers Of Gibson, Fender, Marshall Amplifiers & Guitars

They've got some really nice ones in stock right now.


----------



## Erick Kroenen

MaKo´s Tethan;2450147 said:


> I`m trying to copy one.



looks great!!


----------



## Erick Kroenen

i love prs but theres no Prs 7 string with hipshot i can afford...


----------



## -42-

dirgesong said:


> i love prs but theres no Prs 7 string with hipshot i can afford...


----------



## soliloquy

heres a video of the private stock vault guitars. surprising there isn't much in terms of the guitars they have built from this:

PRS Guitars | Private Stock


----------



## themike

soliloquy said:


> heres a video of the private stock vault guitars. surprising there isn't much in terms of the guitars they have built from this:
> 
> PRS Guitars | Private Stock


 
I dont understand what you mean? I know of tons of people who have visited the wood library and hand picked their materials for their private stocks


----------



## soliloquy

th3m1ke said:


> I dont understand what you mean? I know of tons of people who have visited the wood library and hand picked their materials for their private stocks



i mean, in the video, they dont really show much of the guitars they have built out of the wood library. they just talk about how awesome the entire process is and the sentimental value behind it, and i get that. but they hardly show any of the guitars which i find slightly odd


----------



## themike

soliloquy said:


> i mean, in the video, they dont really show much of the guitars they have built out of the wood library. they just talk about how awesome the entire process is and the sentimental value behind it, and i get that. but they hardly show any of the guitars which i find slightly odd


 
I get what your saying but unlike the factory, the vault guitars are made for customers one or two at a time and shipped on the day of completition where as in the factory videos they have racks upon racks of guitars that were made in batches. Also maybe customers/dealers don't want their instruments shared, but I dunno about that. There are tons of people on the PRS board who love their vault isntruments and said actualy going there and picking stuff out was an amazing experience. I hope they dont buy everything up hahaha


----------



## Hybrid138

asmegin_slayer said:


>



Are those clear speed knobs with white numbers or black numbers?


----------



## themike

Hybrid138 said:


> Are those clear speed knobs with white numbers or black numbers?



Those are the black lampshades for 2011


----------



## yellowv

I put those knobs on my Cu22. They are awesome.


----------



## themike

yellowv said:


> I put those knobs on my Cu22. They are awesome.




Yeah they came on my Tremonti, I dig em'!


----------



## Swirljem1224

I have had 2 prs se paul allender's and a prs se flame top.I really like the way there made for the price there amazing guitars. The high end ones are a little over priced.


----------



## themike

Swirljem1224 said:


> I have had 2 prs se paul allender's and a prs se flame top.I really like the way there made for the price there amazing guitars. The high end ones are a little over priced.



I think pages 1-9 deal with price conversations, have fun and we'll talk in the morning


----------



## Rock4ever

I have a sc245, and a black slate custom 24 made this year. Love them both, esp the cu24. It's amazingly light. Both are very well made and the wood looks spectacular.


----------



## s_k_mullins

I'm GASsing for a PRS so bad! Every time I see photos of them it just makes it worse. 
I'm seriously considering making the Tremonti model my big purchase for this year. Last year I was about to pull the trigger on one, but I bought my Mesa Roadster and cab instead. This year, I need to make it happen! 

On a somewhat related topic, I just discovered Phil Sgrosso's custom silverburst Torero for the first time. Good stuff


----------



## rumblebox

i'm GASing for the new studio in charcoal burst with a one piece quilt top. skeet skeet.


----------



## themike

rumblebox said:


> i'm GASing for the new studio in charcoal burst with a one piece quilt top. skeet skeet.


 
Do it. You wont


----------



## soliloquy

just passing this along. great price on a great guitar. he's not looking for trades, otherwise i would have thrown all my guitars at it. but for anyone with cash, here you go:
For Sale: PRS 2008 Singlecut Trem with upgrades


----------



## CD1221

I have played a gorgeous quilted blue custom 24 10-top once. The neck was great, playability superb, the price truly terrifying. 

I instantly fell in love with the thing sitting down, but the position of the bridge didn't do it for me when standing. Too far across in front of the body. Also, for heavy stuff, I found the pickups to be muddy. and the price........... probably not helped by the exchange rate at the time, but I could have bought a reasonable car or had a house deposit for the asking price.....

I think they are beautiful instruments, the level of finish was amazing, but the sound and the ergonomics got me. I guess I am more of a super-strat type of guy. Never fell in love with Les Pauls either, for mostly the same reason. That said, several years later I ended up buying an ibby 335 knock off - AS103NT, which in my mind does the same job as the PRS for about 1/5 the price. Yes it is made in china, but I believe the neck is made in the Japan custom shop - the finish on the thing could easily stand proud next to a PRS, except for a few very slight blemishes where the neck joins the body. The flamed maple is glorious and the stock ibby custom pickups are really very good.


----------



## K-Roll

oh god how i wish for a 7string PRS guitar to be produced as a basic available model.. somethinkg like a modern eagle 7, or even a Singlecut ..why not.. I think there would be like thousands of people buying these.. its a shame that a 7string PRS is only available as private stock specified thing..  me not likey


----------



## shanejohnson02

I have yet to buy one, but they are seriously nice guitars. The wide-thin neck is the second most comfortable neck I've ever played on (first goes to my DC727. The tung-oil finish is pure s3xx).

I feel about them, though, the same way I feel about Gibson and Fender: You're paying more for the name than the materials/quality. That being said, I'd put them above Fender/Gibson, and right after the Gibson Custom Shop (at least on the PRS production models) in terms of quality. You will rarely find a hacked-up POS PRS. Even their SE line is great value for the money.

Their finishes are on the same level as Carvin and higher-end Gibsons, IMO. One thing that puts them over the edge is the variety of choices. Good luck buying a Carvin in that cool Demin Blue color (my personal favorite PRS finish.)


----------



## themike

shanejohnson02 said:


> I feel about them, though, the same way I feel about Gibson and Fender: You're paying more for the name than the materials/quality. That being said, I'd put them above Fender/Gibson, and right after the Gibson Custom Shop (at least on the PRS production models) in terms of quality. You will rarely find a hacked-up POS PRS. Even their SE line is great value for the money.


 
I kind of dissagree. I have 4 PRSi and I can tell you right off the bat that they are leaps and bounds ahead of my gibson and american fender that I had as far as materials. Try the knock test on any guitar and see how pure the piece of wood is to ring as nice as a PRSi (5:16 in the video below)

This video best describes the beliefs of the company 



"The difference between a $100 guitar and a $2000 guitar is the materials."


----------



## Church2224

soliloquy said:


> just passing this along. great price on a great guitar. he's not looking for trades, otherwise i would have thrown all my guitars at it. but for anyone with cash, here you go:
> For Sale: PRS 2008 Singlecut Trem with upgrades




Fuck me in the face that is a hell of a good deal. I usually do not buy used guitars but I would get this one in a heartbeat if I had the funds!


----------



## guitarister7321

I played a cheaper SE and loved it, so I am guessing their high-end guitars are super-stellar.


----------



## soliloquy

th3m1ke said:


> I kind of dissagree. I have 4 PRSi and I can tell you right off the bat that they are leaps and bounds ahead of my gibson and american fender that I had as far as materials. Try the knock test on any guitar and see how pure the piece of wood is to ring as nice as a PRSi (5:16 in the video below)
> 
> This video best describes the beliefs of the company
> 
> 
> 
> "The difference between a $100 guitar and a $2000 guitar is the materials."





i find the knock test to be a gimmick more than anything else. 
if a wood wasn't dry, it would warp and screw up the guitar later on.
i'm sure gibson, fender, jackson, carvin, dean etc would have their woods doing the exact same but they dont consider it as a selling point as thats what dry woods do. 

yes, PRS does use rosewood on some of their necks, something i dont see gibson or others doing too often, if at all (i've seen a few fenders with em though. but VERY rare). 

and at the same time, the difference between 100 to 2000 dollar guitar according to paul only accounts for US building. it doesn't take into consideration the wages that are paid over seas, which allow guitars to be so much cheaper. not saying they 100 dollar one is better in any way, shape or form. but there is FAR more than material that makes USA guitars far more expensive than say, jap made ibanez, Navigators, ESP, Jackson, Dean, Tokai etc...grab the EXACT same stuff and tell japan(or others) and USA to make them the exact same way. the USA will come head and shoulders above in terms of final cost of the guitar per unit.

another factor of what makes an expensive guitar more expensive is QC. PRS i think is the industry leader at the moment with QC (i could be wrong). and QC has nothing really to do with material(other than picking a piece that doesn't have a knot in it), but more to do man hours going in. so Paul is making it out to be that material is the only thing that makes an expensive guitar more expensive. (again, an expensive guitar doesn't always mean its a better guitar, but advertisement would make it seem that way, and people buy into that hype)


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr-

I've owned 3 or 4 PRS (Custom 24, McCarty). I sold them all, but I believe EVERY guitarist should own one ONCE. Get it, learn what makes it great then sell it for a profit!

I found that having so much money tied up in one instrument to be the biggest problem with them... Playing them out can be fraught with stress; critics, thieves and clumsy people will set PRS owners on to a whole new level of rage.


I did make the effort to try the Torrero, travelling to Guitar village (UK PRS specialist) and also played the Cradle of filth PRS. The old custom 24 is much better IMO.


----------



## themike

soliloquy said:


> i find the knock test to be a gimmick more than anything else.
> if a wood wasn't dry, it would warp and screw up the guitar later on.
> i'm sure gibson, fender, jackson, carvin, dean etc would have their woods doing the exact same but they dont consider it as a selling point as thats what dry woods do.



Whether its to prove how they dry the instruments a certain way or not, I still look at it as a check for the purity of the wood. Several of my high end guitars do not resonate nearly as good as my PRSi.


----------



## shanejohnson02

To quote the video:

"Everything you were hoping I was doing with this company, I'm doing. I'm very involved."


...except making production 7 strings


----------



## MetalBuddah

I've loved every PRS I have played. A nice PRS will probably become part of my arsenal within the next couple years, hopefully a semi-hollow


----------



## mhenson42

I love'em. Here are mine. Though I sold the custom 22


----------



## themike

NICE MAN! Those look great.


----------



## iamrichlol

Had a PRS CE22 for around 5 years or so, and I've played several others in shops and what not. Honestly? Really nice looking guitars, the bird inlays have always been a big part of it for me, but after getting my Daemoness custom and playing some other sweet guitars, I've kind of started to sway away from the PRS fanboy-ism. They're nice guitars, but too expensive, imo. Depends what your playing style is also, but I've found that the 3 biggest bugbears for my CE22 are the weight of the body, I'd much rather have a nice light ash body, also the shape of the neck, and the lack of cutaway for arm resting.


----------



## HighGain510

iamrichlol said:


> Had a PRS CE22 for around 5 years or so, and I've played several others in shops and what not. Honestly? Really nice looking guitars, the bird inlays have always been a big part of it for me, but after getting my Daemoness custom and playing some other sweet guitars, I've kind of started to sway away from the PRS fanboy-ism. They're nice guitars, but too expensive, imo. Depends what your playing style is also, but I've found that the 3 biggest bugbears for my CE22 are the weight of the body, I'd much rather have a nice light ash body, also the shape of the neck, and the lack of cutaway for arm resting.



You're comparing apples to oranges though. Of course I could say "I prefer my Thorns and my Oni to my PRS CE-22!" but they're not even in the same category/market. Hand-built guitars vs production style guitars should typically be a no-brainer if the luthier is skilled. That being said, I have a CE-22 and have no issues with it if I take it for what it is. Also, I can buy a CE-22 for somewhere between 900-1500ish (higher end for something that was a factory custom-build/one-off like mine was) depending on condition and features. You buy your Daemoness for that much?


----------



## themike

HighGain510 said:


> You buy your Daemoness for that much?


 
Maybe his username is referring to his financial situation and not first name?


----------



## HighGain510

th3m1ke said:


> Maybe his username is referring to his financial situation and not first name?



 I was wondering the same thing....  Seriously, not even comparable unless you're talking Private Stock vs small luthier, and based on him saying the CE was overpriced I'm assuming he doesn't have a PS to make a fair comparison.


----------



## themike

This thread made me hungry - just put a deposit down on another PRSi


----------



## OlisDead

PRS guitars look absolutely gorgeous. I've never had the chance to play one but I'd really love to. But I think they're a little bit expensive.


----------



## themike

OlisDead said:


> PRS guitars look absolutely gorgeous. I've never had the chance to play one but I'd really love to. But I think they're a little bit expensive.


 
Go to the closest dealer and give them a go! I think once you play one you'll understand why they are as pricey as they are. 

It wasn't until I pieced together a handbuilt guitar last summer that I realized how expensive tone woods are - JUST FOR THE WOOD haha
Combine that with great hardware, amazing stains and tops while also being made in the US it adds up. I guess you living in Belgium makes it being US made less of a big deal which I understand but for me, it's something I value


----------



## OlisDead

th3m1ke said:


> Go to the closest dealer and give them a go! I think once you play one you'll understand why they are as pricey as they are.
> 
> It wasn't until I pieced together a handbuilt guitar last summer that I realized how expensive tone woods are - JUST FOR THE WOOD haha
> Combine that with great hardware, amazing stains and tops while also being made in the US it adds up. I guess you living in Belgium makes it being US made less of a big deal which I understand but for me, it's something I value



Yeah I know, I got an handbuilt guitar that was pretty expensive too but that's a fact PRS are expensive guitars. I don't doubt any second that they worth their price. I'd love to try (and have) one someday.


----------



## Bekanor

Saw this today, hurt my balls.


----------



## OlisDead

Bekanor said:


> Saw this today, hurt my balls.



Wow, amazing flamed maple top.


----------



## Bekanor

It is literally my dream PRS, like someone picked the image out of my head and had it built. 

And here I thought I wouldn't have to cut anybody for a while.


----------



## OlisDead

Bekanor said:


> It is literally my dream PRS, like someone picked the image out of my head and had it built.



I'm not a fan of see thru black color on guitars usually but I must admit this one is really nice.


----------



## themike

I love that sooooo much - I wish maple boards were more common but that was just a limited run. I will say I do however favor the regular birds over the "mordern" ones that originally came with the 513


----------



## OlisDead

th3m1ke said:


> I will say I do however favor the regular birds over the "mordern" ones that originally came with the 513



I prefer those too.


----------



## Bekanor

Thankfully the classic birds are back on the 2011 513.

Shame though, that they ditched the full Brazilian rosewood neck and went back to just painted mahogany. It looked positively luxurious to play on. Oh well.


----------



## Stunly

I tried a Torero and that was pretty badass


----------



## HighGain510

Bekanor said:


> Thankfully the classic birds are back on the 2011 513.
> 
> Shame though, that they ditched the full Brazilian rosewood neck and went back to just painted mahogany. It looked positively luxurious to play on. Oh well.



That's what happens with endangered woods though.  The supply was low so they restricted it to only PS orders and the upcharge is SIGNIFICANT!  I think they might not even have any blanks for necks at this point, someone said when they went to order their PS recently with a brazzy board they were down to maybe a dozen or so.  Also by the time they were building the 513 they were down to stump wood, which although they might "look" pretty with all the crazy figuring that figuring is typically knots which deaden the tone a bit.


----------



## Vairish

Devotion said:


> So, tell me, are they worth it? They're costy, they look good, they sound good, but are they worth they're price? Do you own one? What's your favorite finish?



For some reason I always wanted an Amber PRS so when a mint cond amber Johnny Hiland came up on Ebay for a great price I pounced on it. Here's a pic of it taken a few months ago:






It was a decent sounding guitar, worth the price I paid for it but not what it retailed for. The neck got a little too thin for my liking past the 7th fret, the finish on the neck was sticky and had some orange peeling, plus there were some dead spots from the 11th-13th frets on the g-string and the 7th-9th frets on the b-string (a seemingly common prob with 24 fret PRS's). I could never bring myself to sell it because (a) I always wanted an amber PRS and (b) I didnt feel comfortable selling it on with the dead spots etc. I talked to a luthier about it and we decided the best course of action would be to build a new neck:

Here's a construction pic:






And here's the finished job. Rosewood neck with an ebony fretboard. The trussrod canal is laminated with mahogany and carbon fiber:






Look at this neck joint!!!!!






Its gone from a wall decoration to my favourite guitar ever! I love it!


----------



## MFB

I would've stuck with the maple board, but how DAMN


----------



## Vairish

MFB said:


> I would've stuck with the maple board, but how DAMN



I would have loved too but we needed to add mass to shift the dead spots and ebony happens to be denser than maple. Plus practically all my guitars have maple boards so it makes a nice change


----------



## sdgiffin

Here is my 2008 Custom 24 Artist Package. One of the last Artist Packages to be made.


----------



## themike

Great axes guys! He did an amazing job on that neck creation, holy hell.
Did he save the signature applicay from the original neck or did he recreate it?


----------



## Vairish

th3m1ke said:


> Great axes guys! He did an amazing job on that neck creation, holy hell.
> Did he save the signature applicay from the original neck or did he recreate it?



It really is a stunning neck  The logo was recreated in gold as the original black logo would be lost on the rosewood headstock.


----------



## soliloquy

came across some pretty pics. i'm wondering what the sustain would be like on these guitars, as that bridge system seems fairly heavy with great mass to it.


----------



## soliloquy




----------



## Bekanor

HighGain510 said:


> That's what happens with endangered woods though.  The supply was low so they restricted it to only PS orders and the upcharge is SIGNIFICANT!  I think they might not even have any blanks for necks at this point, someone said when they went to order their PS recently with a brazzy board they were down to maybe a dozen or so.  Also by the time they were building the 513 they were down to stump wood, which although they might "look" pretty with all the crazy figuring that figuring is typically knots which deaden the tone a bit.



That really is a shame, all the interviews I've watched, Paul seems really stoked about Brazilian rosewood. 

Yeah, the second I dropped money on a PRS I went and watched every video on the PRS channel.


----------



## HighGain510

I have a line on a potential PRS to grab locally, just waiting to hear if the price is within what I'm willing to spend on it. If it is, new pics coming soon, it's a bit rare so I don't want to post much more than that.


----------



## Bekanor

So many people are catching the fever.


----------



## technomancer

Matt's had the fever for a long time


----------



## themike

soliloquy said:


> came across some pretty pics. i'm wondering what the sustain would be like on these guitars, as that bridge system seems fairly heavy with great mass to it.


 

First off, that thing will sustain for centuries. Those guitars are built for it and do not dissaapoint! 

Secondly, theres a really cute story behind that guitar. There is a father and son both on BAM, and the dad bought it for the son and posted a NGD on the forum thinking it would take his son a while to find out, but it was about 3 hours. haha Not a bad gift, aye? 





technomancer said:


> Matt's had the fever for a long time


 
Someone should tell him they make a cream for that


----------



## HighGain510

Bekanor said:


> So many people are catching the fever.



 I've been playing PRS on and off for years, I currently have a KILLER one-off CE-22 that I love to pieces. When the right one comes along, assuming I have the cash, I usually pull the trigger. 



technomancer said:


> Matt's had the fever for a long time



Yeah pretty much! 



th3m1ke said:


> Someone should tell him they make a cream for that



There's no cream to cure GAS!


----------



## Opion

Goddamnit people, quit doing this to me! I've wanted a ruby red flamed Custom 24 for a few years now and....GAS ATTACK AHHHH!!!


----------



## asmegin_slayer

soliloquy said:


> came across some pretty pics. i'm wondering what the sustain would be like on these guitars, as that bridge system seems fairly heavy with great mass to it.




What color is that? Tobacco Sunburst with no gloss? That is beautiful!


----------



## Bekanor

HighGain510 said:


> I've been playing PRS on and off for years, I currently have a KILLER one-off CE-22 that I love to pieces. When the right one comes along, assuming I have the cash, I usually pull the trigger.



I have a bad feeling the CU22 Artist I just bought off AdamofAngels is going to start a love affair I really can't afford.


----------



## HighGain510

Bekanor said:


> I have a bad feeling the CU22 Artist I just bought off AdamofAngels is going to start a love affair I really can't afford.



My wallet is still very upset with Mr. Smith ever since the day I bought my first CE-24... there are so many cool models that it's very easy to go into a spending spree over time!


----------



## themike

Someone trade me a PRS Hollowbody for my ESP Custom Shop Eclipse so I can be content with my collection for a few months.


----------



## themike

asmegin_slayer said:


> What color is that? Tobacco Sunburst with no gloss? That is beautiful!


 
Its "Amber Black". It has a gloss, but at certain angles it can definietly look satin.


----------



## BigPhi84

sdgiffin said:


> Here is my 2008 Custom 24 Artist Package. One of the last Artist Packages to be made.




HOLY CRAP!!! The flame is so tight!!!


----------



## themike

BigPhi84 said:


> HOLY CRAP!!! The flame is so tight!!!


----------



## CrazyDean

I was in a local music store that had several PRS on display. One of them caught my eye, the finish just didn't look quite right. I asked someone who worked there about it and he said it was probably a photo finish. Is this true? Could a $1000 guitar actually have a photo finish? If so, that's pretty disappointing.


----------



## Stealth7

I would do unspeakable things for a PRS.


----------



## Whitestrat

HighGain510 said:


> That's what happens with endangered woods though.  The supply was low so they restricted it to only PS orders and the upcharge is SIGNIFICANT!


 
Then the only other option is not to go for a PRS, but a boutique builder who's prices are nowhere near PS levels. I have a braz board and a single piece lightweight honduran mahogany body. I paid no where nead a PS for that, and I got exactly the guitar I've always wanted in my dreams.


----------



## themike

CrazyDean said:


> I was in a local music store that had several PRS on display. One of them caught my eye, the finish just didn't look quite right. I asked someone who worked there about it and he said it was probably a photo finish. Is this true? Could a $1000 guitar actually have a photo finish? If so, that's pretty disappointing.


 
What do you mean photo finish? A printed veneer on a US PRS? If thats what you mean, then it is absolutely not true.


----------



## BlackWidowESP

7 string 513's


----------



## soliloquy

BlackWidowESP said:


> 7 string 513's



the first is a 6 string


----------



## vanhendrix

Does anyone have any info on the 57/08 (or the variants) pickup line? Would that I could, those pickups would be in every single guitar that I own. Last I heard they weren't available aftermarket, unless you were to send in a PRS you already owned.

PS. (notice how I didn't make a prs pun), Those are the best pickups of all time.


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I've played one USA PRS. I think it was a Custom 24 but I'd have to check. It had a 25" scale. I didn't like it a lot. I prefer my Jackson PS-2


----------



## themike

CrushingAnvil said:


> I've played one USA PRS. I think it was a Custom 24 but I'd have to check. It had a 25" scale. I didn't like it a lot. I prefer my Jackson PS-2



Sorry to hear that, to each their own for sure. Thanks for at least being an adult about it unlike some people haha 




vanhendrix said:


> Does anyone have any info on the 57/08 (or the variants) pickup line? Would that I could, those pickups would be in every single guitar that I own. Last I heard they weren't available aftermarket, unless you were to send in a PRS you already owned.



To my knowledge 57/08's are still not available seperate/aftermarket. You might be able to email PTC and find out if they'll do a swap in house but you can't buy them alone. They pop up from time to time used though. I'll keep an eye you and PM you incase I see anything


----------



## DanielVE

I just love PRS. I bought this tremonti from nick at the axe palace, its a cutom color "turquoise", it actually changes color depending on the light, sometimes blue, sometimes green, loving it! The bridge pick up is awesome, very hot.


----------



## themike

Thats really, really gorgeous man!


----------



## OlisDead

Hey there PRS lovers. I'm looking ofr a PRS. So if anyone is interested in trading a PRS for Mayones Regius PRO 6, send me a PM


----------



## soliloquy

DanielVE said:


> I just love PRS. I bought this tremonti from nick at the axe palace, its a cutom color "turquoise", it actually changes color depending on the light, sometimes blue, sometimes green, loving it! The bridge pick up is awesome, very hot.



the pics aren't working, so i had to open em in a different window

and HOLY HELL! that is beautiful!!!   


EDIT: nevermind, they pics are working now....still:


----------



## tuneinrecords

I feel that PRS and Gibsons are way too overpriced these days. I'm not saying they're not awesome guitars, but I once bought a Les Paul Standard (gibson, not epiphone) for 800 and change, brand new at Sam Ash. This was 1992. That same guitar new is like 2000 or whatever now. I traded that Les Paul for my Mesa Dual Rectifier. What gave me the guts to do that was that my early 80's Ibanez Artist kicked my Les Paul's butt and it cost a fraction of what the LP's went for and go for today. 
Sometimes I think guitars - it's like clothes. People love the name brand. I'm over it myself.


----------



## Animus

tuneinrecords said:


> I feel that PRS and Gibsons are way too overpriced these days. I'm not saying they're not awesome guitars, but I once bought a Les Paul Standard (gibson, not epiphone) for 800 and change, brand new at Sam Ash. This was 1992. That same guitar new is like 2000 or whatever now. I traded that Les Paul for my Mesa Dual Rectifier. What gave me the guts to do that was that my early 80's Ibanez Artist kicked my Les Paul's butt and it cost a fraction of what the LP's went for and go for today.
> Sometimes I think guitars - it's like clothes. People love the name brand. I'm over it myself.





Tell me about it. PRS. Are expensive for what you get. Take away the flashy pretty top wood and bird inlays and you really just have an average guitar with a "premium" brand name.


----------



## Church2224

Damn this thread! What is sad is there is a PRS dealer right off of Campus at my college and this thread will make me have to spend more money! Hell I like the PRS's more than the Suhrs they got, (Blasphemy I know, but then again I like G&Ls more than Suhrs..... but that is just me)

And that store always charges less then everyone one else too! Damn!


----------



## themike

Animus said:


> Tell me about it. PRS. Are expensive for what you get. Take away the flashy pretty top wood and bird inlays and you really just have an average guitar with a "premium" brand name.


 
Yeah you're totally right - take away the flashy top, nice inlays, great fretwork, great construction, quality control and really good pickups you're literally left with a pile of wood and electronics like any other company. Its wierd


----------



## soliloquy

Church2224 said:


> Damn this thread! What is sad is there is a PRS dealer right off of Campus at my college and this thread will make me have to spend more money! Hell I like the PRS's more than the Suhrs they got, (Blasphemy I know, but then again I like G&Ls more than Suhrs..... but that is just me)
> 
> And that store always charges less then everyone one else too! Damn!



do what i'm doing. 
i'm selling off EVERYONE of my electric guitars, and trying to do that before i graduate (mid august). if everything works out well, i'll have enough cash from my guitar sales to put towards a custom guitar (not saying the name here, but if you look around, and the brand i generally favor, then you'll know what it is) as a graduation gift for myself, and i'll place the order in sepetember. 

you dont have to go custom. but buy a fancy PRS as your graduation gift?


----------



## Ascension

The early ones were cool but the later ones IMO just were not the same. The tones were not as thick the tops not that hot on most for the $ and that neck heel for someone like myself who plays up high on the fretboard a good bit intolerable. I like the MUCH less expensive Carvin CT MUCH better!!


----------



## infernalservice

I just sent Nick at the axe palace payment for a custom 24 with a blue crab blue quilt 10 top. Should be amazing.


----------



## Church2224

soliloquy said:


> do what i'm doing.
> i'm selling off EVERYONE of my electric guitars, and trying to do that before i graduate (mid august). if everything works out well, i'll have enough cash from my guitar sales to put towards a custom guitar (not saying the name here, but if you look around, and the brand i generally favor, then you'll know what it is) as a graduation gift for myself, and i'll place the order in sepetember.
> 
> you dont have to go custom. but buy a fancy PRS as your graduation gift?




lol I know you want a Carvin, I got two already. 

Idk I might sell gear, I hate doing that, each instrument I have has a long story behind it, every gash, nick, scratch, memory, just too much emotional value in it. I sold two of my guitars before, which I regret to this day! 

I might just save up my cash overtime once I get a better Job...


----------



## themike

infernalservice said:


> I just sent Nick at the axe palace payment for a custom 24 with a blue crab blue quilt 10 top. Should be amazing.


 
That should be awesome! BCB is a new color and looks great.


----------



## s_k_mullins

^ Yes indeed. The blue crab blue is one of my favorite finishes now. Should look beautiful!


----------



## infernalservice

I told nick what I wanted and he already had one on order. Hopefully should be around in a month or so. I have a few pending ngd's lol.


----------



## unclejemima218

I personally think the head stocks are too small compared to the body. and I'm more of a fan of all-one-side pegheads. I would probably only ever get one if I were rich. If one were given to me, I'd probably sell it for a different guitar haha.


----------



## Racerdeth

Love 'em. Got a purple CE22 second hand. I don't think I'd buy one new and I don't rate really tight figured maple (so cheaper tops actually look better to me - convenient) just because the pricing's crazy, but they're seriously, SERIOUSLY good guitars.

Got serious lust for CU24 in Angry Larry too. Nom.


----------



## maliciousteve

Animus said:


> Tell me about it. PRS. Are expensive for what you get. Take away the flashy pretty top wood and bird inlays and you really just have an average guitar with a "premium" brand name.



Very VERY wrong. I own a CE22. Plain mahogany body and dot inlays and it still out plays and sounds better than anything I've gotten my hands on. It's a 'Premium' name for a reason. Very high quality woods, fret work, design, fit and finish. Oh an mine cost just over £700 second hand and would of cost £1099 brand new in 1999.

Oh and I've owned a Standard 24 from 1990 and the quality is no different now to then. Still amazing and consistent.

I swear most of the people saying these things haven't even played a PRS. 

Before any one kicks off and starts bitching about how 'it's their opinion' yes I know it is and I haven't painted every one with the same brush.


----------



## themike

People don't understand that those "pretty tops" are harvested over years and years of searching the wood market. Wood is a limited resource, and you can only find so many "50 year old tops" for PS or the prefect kind of quilt/flame/burl/spalt for those 10 tops. I mean no one complains about the $3,000 price tag from guys like Rico (who rules), why is PRS any different? It's all done by trained people, just a larger scale. And before anyone brings it up, I don't believe the whole CNC devalues their assembly. You have small luthiers like Decibal CNCing their bodies to ensure its perfect, nothing wrong with it. It's still hand sanded, hand assembled and hand tested. If anything it keeps costs down by eliminating wasted wood due to errors.

I have no problem having this discussion over and over because I honestly feel there is no way someone can have a valid enough argument to completely devalue the company. It's not like people are only saying they dont like the feel or look, which is totally understandable as personal preference is different with everyone.


----------



## HighGain510

Ascension said:


> The early ones were cool but the later ones IMO just were not the same. The tones were not as thick the tops not that hot on most for the $ and that neck heel for someone like myself who plays up high on the fretboard a good bit intolerable. I like the MUCH less expensive Carvin CT MUCH better!!



Huh. How many of the "early ones" have you actually played? I've played about 5, they were very cool but the recent ones are right up there with them and not fetching "collector" prices. I'm going to assume that you're just talking out your ass because that neck heel that is so "intolerable" seems to be no issue for a LOT of guys. Check out some of the videos of Emil from Daath shredding on his PRS... he must be faster on anything else, that damn neck heel has him stuck only SEMI-blazing up that fretboard.  You like the CT better? I like the CT myself, but not anywhere close to liking it better than a PRS. Both of mine had finish issues and I have yet to date to receive a new or used PRS that had the same problems.



HighGain510 said:


> I have a line on a potential PRS to grab locally, just waiting to hear if the price is within what I'm willing to spend on it. If it is, new pics coming soon, it's a bit rare so I don't want to post much more than that.



Oh yeah I landed this, I scored a 1996 (must be better, it's an EARLY one!  ) CE-22 in goldtop finish that has... wait for it... abalone BIRDS! Birds on a CE is pretty rare, I've seen less than a dozen EVER (1 of which was a PS). I'm in line for a CE-24 with MOP birds too assuming the guy who bought it doesn't jive with the neck (which would be great for me as it's a wide-thin and I prefer that for sure!) so I'm going to be pretty happy if I end up with two of them!  I'll post a thread once I get the goldtop all cleaned up and probably toss a new set of pickups in there.


----------



## Church2224

HighGain510 said:


> Huh. How many of the "early ones" have you actually played? I've played about 5, they were very cool but the recent ones are right up there with them and not fetching "collector" prices. I'm going to assume that you're just talking out your ass because that neck heel that is so "intolerable" seems to be no issue for a LOT of guys. Check out some of the videos of Emil from Daath shredding on his PRS... he must be faster on anything else, that damn neck heel has him stuck only SEMI-blazing up that fretboard.  You like the CT better? I like the CT myself, but not anywhere close to liking it better than a PRS. Both of mine had finish issues and I have yet to date to receive a new or used PRS that had the same problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah I landed this, I scored a 1996 (must be better, it's an EARLY one!  ) CE-22 in goldtop finish that has... wait for it... abalone BIRDS! Birds on a CE is pretty rare, I've seen less than a dozen EVER (1 of which was a PS). I'm in line for a CE-24 with MOP birds too assuming the guy who bought it doesn't jive with the neck (which would be great for me as it's a wide-thin and I prefer that for sure!) so I'm going to be pretty happy if I end up with two of them!  I'll post a thread once I get the goldtop all cleaned up and probably toss a new set of pickups in there.




I am with you about the PRS vs Carvin. I have 2 Carvins. One is great, the other has finish issues and the fretboard is already cracking after a year, despite oiling, ect. Plus that forum ...

I would much rather have a PRS over a lot of other guitars, like I said even Suhr at times. The only higher-end gutiar brand I would take over them would be Mcnaught , simply for Set Thru Custom D+ models.


----------



## Animus

maliciousteve said:


> Very VERY wrong. I own a CE22. Plain mahogany body and dot inlays and it still out plays and sounds better than anything I've gotten my hands on. It's a 'Premium' name for a reason. Very high quality woods, fret work, design, fit and finish. Oh an mine cost just over £700 second hand and would of cost £1099 brand new in 1999.
> 
> Oh and I've owned a Standard 24 from 1990 and the quality is no different now to then. Still amazing and consistent.
> 
> I swear most of the people saying these things haven't even played a PRS.
> 
> Before any one kicks off and starts bitching about how 'it's their opinion' yes I know it is and I haven't painted every one with the same brush.





I've played PRS guitars for almost 20 years. I used to be very fanatical loyal fan of them. I have owned a CE24 since 1992, which is a decent guitar. I had a 2007 Singlecut Trem (beautiful 10 top and birds) which I sold recently, sounded horrible honestly; very honky and unbalanced in tone which I at first thought was the pickups but it sounded like that acoustically too. Nothing remotely like a Les Paul.

I am not saying they are bad guitars across the board. Just overpriced generally when you are talking production guitars. If I am going to be spending that kind of money there are a lot of better options out there. And lately, I have realized I much prefer the "sound" of other guitars. You take away the "pretty" accoutrements from a PRS (generalizing here) and you are left with a very average sounding guitar at an awesome sounding price imo


----------



## ericsleepless

I love PRS Guitars. It's the brand of guitars I have been surrounded by all my life. We shouldn't let this thread die... 

What do people think about the newer PRS SE Custom 24? 
PRS SE Custom 24 Electric Guitar: Shop Guitars & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend

I've been seriously considering getting one in the sunburst finish this week or as soon as possible? Does anyone have some good pictures of theirs?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Dammit, watching this guy isn't helping...


----------



## themike

ericsleepless said:


> I love PRS Guitars. It's the brand of guitars I have been surrounded by all my life. We shouldn't let this thread die...
> 
> What do people think about the newer PRS SE Custom 24?
> PRS SE Custom 24 Electric Guitar: Shop Guitars & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend
> 
> I've been seriously considering getting one in the sunburst finish this week or as soon as possible? Does anyone have some good pictures of theirs?


 

I don't own one, but I will say if thats the budget bracket you are trying to stay in, you'll be damn hard pressed to find anything better.


----------



## Watty

I have to say, I love the way they look, but all three that I've had (one currently up for grabs) have underwhelmed me as far as the tone is concerned.

Something honky/nasaley just seems to be present in the three I've tried, even a pup swap on the last one couldn't change...

Anyone else have a similar experience, or is it just me?


----------



## soliloquy

watsonb2 said:


> I have to say, I love the way they look, but all three that I've had (one currently up for grabs) have underwhelmed me as far as the tone is concerned.
> 
> Something honky/nasaley just seems to be present in the three I've tried, even a pup swap on the last one couldn't change...
> 
> Anyone else have a similar experience, or is it just me?




i would like to blame that on the finish, as to me it feels like a bullet proof finish...but i know thats not true as apparently PRS has the thinnest poly finish around. but yeah, i see/hear/feel that too. 

but then again, i never owned a PRS so my opinion may not count for much...


----------



## mystix

i love my PRS!!! I have 3 at this point(gassing for a mira again) and i love them all!!! Excellent playability and tone!!! Great guitars!!!


----------



## snowblind56

Animus said:


> I've played PRS guitars for almost 20 years. I used to be very fanatical loyal fan of them. I have owned a CE24 since 1992, which is a decent guitar. I had a 2007 Singlecut Trem (beautiful 10 top and birds) which I sold recently, sounded horrible honestly; very honky and unbalanced in tone which I at first thought  was the pickups but it sounded like that acoustically too. Nothing remotely like a Les Paul.
> 
> I am not saying they are bad guitars across the board. Just overpriced generally when you are talking production guitars. If I am going to be spending that kind of money there are a lot of better options out there. And lately, I have realized I much prefer the "sound" of other guitars. You take away the "pretty" accouterments from a PRS (generalizing here) and you are left with a very average sounding guitar at an awesome sounding price imo



I have a 2005 singlecut trem that I haven't bonded with, but I don't think it sounds horrible. Well the stock pickups were dreadful, but I swapped them with a set of Motor City Pickups Detroiters and now it sounds great. The only thing being, that it plays and sounds more like a doublecut, rather than how a singlecut usually does. Probably being that it has a gigantic hole cut through the middle of the guitar. I think that's why a lot of people don't like the Singlecut Trems.

I recently bought a used Standard 24, which is basically a Custom 24 minus the ""pretty accouterments". It has the simple Moon Inlay and a solid Silver paint job. I replaced the pickups with BKP Rebel Yells, and I would put that guitar up against any other, especially for the price that I have into it.

For production guitars, what is a better option? Gibson or Custom shop Fender are way over-priced for what you get. Suhr or Anderson suffer the same thing that you mention with PRS, where they are pretty and that's about it. You can get the same guitar as a Suhr or Anderson with Carvin or Warmoth for half the price. They are glorified strats. The Carvin and Warmoth might be of slightly less quality, but not by a lot. Do the Suhr and Andersons play/sound awesome? Of course they do. But for every guitar out there, there are different options.


----------



## Bribanez

Love em


----------



## Tom Drinkwater

I've played a 513 and a Modern Eagle. Both are nice guitars but in my opinion the build quality doesn't necessarily justify the price tag. When you buy a PRS you pay 40% for the guitar and 60% for the hype which adds up quickly at this level. I'd prefer a Carvin any day of the week which is more like 99% towards the guitar. I like the whole style of PRS guitars and I have found them to play pretty well when set up. I really like the pickups but again I think the price tag just kills it for me. I think PRS is really for people who believe that the high price makes the guitar sound better.


----------



## themike

Tom Drinkwater said:


> I think PRS is really for people who believe that the high price makes the guitar sound better.


 
Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but I think your last sentence nullified any chance of me taking you serious.
What are the prices of your guitar builds?


----------



## HighGain510

Tom Drinkwater said:


> I think PRS is really for people who believe that the high price makes the guitar sound better.



If you wanted to play that game, I could just as easily say "I think Carvin is really for people who believe that the cheap "custom" price of a Carvin makes them sound better than a PRS.", but that would be a total cop-out just like your post.


----------



## Riggy

I've never been a PRS fan. They're pretty, but I don't like the necks/pups.


----------



## snowblind56

th3m1ke said:


> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but I think your last sentence nullified any chance of me taking you serious.
> What are the prices of your guitar builds?





HighGain510 said:


> If you wanted to play that game, I could just as easily say "I think Carvin is really for people who believe that the cheap "custom" price of a Carvin makes them sound better than a PRS.", but that would be a total cop-out just like your post.



I agree. You could get a brand new "Custom" Carvin for $2000ish or a used PRS Custom 24 for $1600.

It's kind of like the people who say that GFS pickups are great value at $35 when you can get used Duncans or Dimarzio's at that price.


----------



## ericsleepless

I think it's screwed up that people hate on others over what guitar they play. People like what they like and if they really like PRS Guitars and they want to spend their own money to play what they want who can say anything...? I love em. I don't know why anyone wouldn't.


----------



## atimoc

N-n-necrobump, because the thread deserves it! 

Also, a question about PRS pickups: I really like the pickups of my Singlecut Trem in home use, but at high volumes at band practice I'm getting ridiculous amounts of feedback from the bridge pickup. I lowered it a good deal, and while that helped, it did not completely cure the problem. 

Are the #6 pups really that prone to feedback? Initially I thought it has to be a wiring/waxing problem, but a little googling revealed that most PRS players seem to hate these pickups, which got me thinking if the feedback was a pickup characteristic and not a case of something being broken per se.

Call me crazy but I think the pups sound really good, I do have a spare set of JB/Jazz I can use if push comes to shove, but I'd rather not swap the #6s out if the squealing can be helped.


----------



## pushpull7

I had a PRS singlecut LE and it was a really nice guitar. Problem is with my miniature hands/fingers I couldn't play it. 

For a lower end guitar though it was really nice.....sounded great!


----------



## infernalservice

I had a single cut trem for a while and never noticed any feedback at high volume with a high gain patch on my fractal. Dumb question maybe, but are you dialing in a noise supressor or gate at home volumes or band volumes?



atimoc said:


> N-n-necrobump, because the thread deserves it!
> 
> Also, a question about PRS pickups: I really like the pickups of my Singlecut Trem in home use, but at high volumes at band practice I'm getting ridiculous amounts of feedback from the bridge pickup. I lowered it a good deal, and while that helped, it did not completely cure the problem.
> 
> Are the #6 pups really that prone to feedback? Initially I thought it has to be a wiring/waxing problem, but a little googling revealed that most PRS players seem to hate these pickups, which got me thinking if the feedback was a pickup characteristic and not a case of something being broken per se.
> 
> Call me crazy but I think the pups sound really good, I do have a spare set of JB/Jazz I can use if push comes to shove, but I'd rather not swap the #6s out if the squealing can be helped.


----------



## Furtive Glance

I've tried about 4-5 PRS CU22s and CU24s... They are beautiful beautiful beautiful guitars, but they just don't _feel _right to me. I don't know if it's because they feel light, or plasticy, or something but I could never get one for the 2800-3400$ price. Honestly, if I found a really nice example for a reasonable price, I'd just sell it.


----------



## blaren

First post...hey everyone.
I had to join because of this thread.
I've been playing in bars since I was 12 (35 years now). Used to be a strat guy. Never bonded with Gibsons but I have tried so hard. I still buy a Paul just about annually trying to find one that feels right. Maybe it's the shorter scale. I had a '64 ES335 for about 15 years but it was a case queen. I figured I couldnt afford to have $8K sitting under my bed so I sold it. 

I wanted to try a PRS but I'm not a try in the store kind of guy. Sounds ridiculous but I never wanted to make a spectacle of myself trying a PRS in a store having an employee breathing down my neck.
I decided that with some of the ES cash I'd buy a used PRS on eBay. I took my time waiting for the right deal and wound up getting two. A '94 CE24 for $900 and an '03 McCarty Soapbar for a grand. This was in like '05. I got the two of them cause they were very different from each other. I also made sure that whatever I bought, I would do so at a price that was liquid. Meaning, whichever one I didnt like, I could EASILY sell for what I paid for it.

Well I kept both. The CE became my #1 for just about 7 years until my wife bought me a new PRS Studio for Christmas this year.

So, I have strats, teles, pauls, have had a VERY nice ES335. I also "fix" guitars that my friend sells in his store for his customers and students so ...in the past almost 4 decades, I've owned, played, held, and fixed countless guitars.
I figured I'd probably like PRSs because the scale is a little longer than the floppy (to me) Gibby scale, I wanted to like hog bodies (even though the CE is maple on alder) and set necks, and I never met a bridge singlecoil I liked.

Anyway...naturally and of course..everyone likes different things and has different tastes. Otherwise there would only be GM, Fender would only make a Broadcaster and all necks would have 20 frets..or 19?
That said...I dont think anyone can argue the quality of PRS guitars..LIKE them or not. And, the price, I think, is very fair. The BRAND new Studio my wife bought me I think retails (pffff lmfao) for almost $4500.00. Streetprice (and what she paid from MF) is like under $2300. That is very fair I think. When you look at used PRSs the prices are even crazier. You can easily find CEs for under $900 and McCartys for a grand or less. A LOT of used PRSs were babied.

When PRS first came out in '85 ish...they were shockingly expensive. There wasnt really a Custom Shop making $5K+ Strats and Pauls. If they werent WORTH it though they would still be a boutique builder...or out of business. 

Seriously though...iI think everyone should at least give PRS a chance and try a few out in stores. If the price is too high just remember...retail and even MAP are just jokes kind of lol. Dealers can go WAY downtown and if they wont...the used market or an online dealer will.


----------



## goldsteinat0r

I have tried very, very hard to dislike PRS guitars since I've always seen them as the "I have shitloads of money so I automatically play this brand" guitar, but every one I have played (save for one abused SE display model) has been an absolutely phenomenal instrument in every way. I wish I had the cash for a custom 24.


----------



## jordanky

Glad to be back on board the PRS train. I'm at the point where I'm ready to sell all of my shit off and buy more PRSi again. Goddammit, I knew this would happen


----------



## Papaoneil

jordanky said:


> Glad to be back on board the PRS train. I'm at the point where I'm ready to sell all of my shit off and buy more PRSi again. Goddammit, I knew this would happen



About time


----------



## Geognosy

Someone send me a Modern Eagle and I'll take a few months to try it out, and then I'll post in this thread.


----------



## themike

jordanky said:


> Glad to be back on board the PRS train. I'm at the point where I'm ready to sell all of my shit off and buy more PRSi again. Goddammit, I knew this would happen


 
I'm really glad to hear that your obsession with balls was just a phase


----------



## Papaoneil

th3m1ke said:


> I'm really glad to hear that your obsession with balls was just a phase


Sadly though Im trying to get the balls, Major GAS for that one


----------



## SpaceDock

I loved the neck and sound on my McCarty, but they really need to modernize their neck joint. It is too blocky and doesn't give me good access. They should carve side scoops and taper the joint or something.


----------



## vanhendrix

SpaceDock said:


> I loved the neck and sound on my McCarty, but they really need to modernize their neck joint. It is too blocky and doesn't give me good access. They should carve side scoops and taper the joint or something.



I thought this as well, and then I hit on the magical strap height and everything just clicked. I play my guitars pretty low (rule of thumb is that my belt buckle would be should just barely touch the top of the body), but for my PRS I had to raise it up a little bit. It's still pretty low, but I can honestly say that this completely revolutionized the fret access for me.


----------



## Jack Secret

I've tried PRS's in the past of different types and honestly, I'll put my Carvin CT624 up against 'em any day of the week. Plus, PRS does not have the dragonburst!


----------



## Spamspam

They aren't for me. I wanted to love them. I tried to like them. They are pretty. But underneath the pretty? Nothing really special. For me, they are over rated, over hyped, over priced.
But really, play one yourself, and make your own decisions. I play Carvins these days. And I love that there are different guitars out there for different people, at different price points. I found what I like.


----------



## Church2224

Jack Secret said:


> I've tried PRS's in the past of different types and honestly, I'll put my Carvin CT624 up against 'em any day of the week. Plus, PRS does not have the dragonburst!



Interesting statement...






I saw this a while back (forgot who made it, but whoever did kudos to them) thought I would add it  not hating on Carvin at all, just funny. 

In all seriousness the only reason that I do not have a PRS right now is I just cannot afford one. Having played more recently they are just phenomenal guitars.


----------



## themike

Jack Secret said:


> PRS does not have the dragonburst!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

I've played a few PRS's from all across the board and many different models and I LOVE PRS! Ok? I LOVE THEM!

However, I am selling two of my SE models (I DO NOT like the SE models that much to be honest). So, I'm selling my SE Custom 22 and my SE Paul Allender to fund a few new guitars. (Maybe a Vigier or a Suhr.) And then of course, I am keeping my SE Mike Mushok baritone model. That thing is too sweet to ever give up!


----------



## Animus

SpaceDock said:


> I loved the neck and sound on my McCarty, but they really need to modernize their neck joint. It is too blocky and doesn't give me good access. They should carve side scoops and taper the joint or something.



Not so much modernize but go back to the neck joint they used to have before they adopted the heel from hell. My CE24 from 1992 had a normal neck joint. Rumor has it they beefed up the heel because of some technicality to do with the CNC/jigging in manufacturing.


----------



## ZEBOV

Wings of Obsidian said:


> And then of course, I am keeping my SE Mike Mushok baritone model. That thing is too sweet to ever give up!



I only learned about the Mike Mushok sig a few days ago. I have a little bit of GAS for it, but I feel kind of iffy on it considering my mega-GAS for a Carvin 8. Anyone else have any thoughts on the Mike Mushok sig? Anything bad about it at all? If I buy one, I think I'll switch out the pups for a set of D-Activator X's.


----------



## themike

ZEBOV said:


> I only learned about the Mike Mushok sig a few days ago. I have a little bit of GAS for it, but I feel kind of iffy on it considering my mega-GAS for a Carvin 8. Anyone else have any thoughts on the Mike Mushok sig? Anything bad about it at all? If I buy one, I think I'll switch out the pups for a set of D-Activator X's.


 

I haven't heard 1 bad thing about the Mushok sig - and that's coming from a few pros who usually play Maryland made PRSi. They all love it, from the design, feel and sound.

If I remember correctly it was actually one of the few guitars that Guitar World has demo'ed and I thought the sound was good!


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

ZEBOV said:


> I only learned about the Mike Mushok sig a few days ago. I have a little bit of GAS for it, but I feel kind of iffy on it considering my mega-GAS for a Carvin 8. Anyone else have any thoughts on the Mike Mushok sig? Anything bad about it at all? If I buy one, I think I'll switch out the pups for a set of D-Activator X's.


 
I put a Dimazrio X2N in the bridge of mine originally, but it was too much treble for a baritone. So I swapped it for a tweaked Dimarzio D-Activator X bridge model, and I put in a balanced, matching D-Activator X neck model. BEAST BEAST BEAST IN DROP-G!!!!


----------



## ZEBOV

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I put a Dimazrio X2N in the bridge of mine originally, but it was too much treble for a baritone. So I swapped it for a tweaked Dimarzio D-Activator X bridge model, and I put in a balanced, matching D-Activator X neck model. BEAST BEAST BEAST IN DROP-G!!!!



I was already thinking of tuning it around G and G#!


----------



## Jack Secret

Something seems wrong with the quick reply and it ate my post like a dog eating a young child's homework just before they get on the school bus. 

No need to get all defensive, PRS lovers. I don't hate them. I've tried many (usually at Rudy's in NYC) but they didn't click with me. However, I am allowed an opinion, yes? Unlike many, I have actually TRIED them to form an opinion. I can't very well say my Caparisons are better than, say, KXK because I have yet to try any KXK's. 

So please, be calm. I did dig the meme tho, alas, no longer relative in pop culture these days. Perhaps Chris Brown beating a woman yelling "YOU'LL LOVE CARVIN AND LIKE IT!"


----------



## HighGain510

Jack Secret said:


> No need to get all defensive, PRS lovers.



I didn't see anyone getting defensive?  That meme never goes out of style when used in the proper context (like it was here). That being said, I've owned at LEAST 4 CT models and many more PRS models and as far as quality and tone go, the PRS stuff kills them hands down.  The Carvins are nice, but there is a reason I always sell them rather quickly.  Heck, a few months back you were Mr. Ibanez, then you sold all of them and suddenly Carvin was your light and salvation.   Play enough of them and you start seeing more and more issues with the Carvin stuff as far as QC and tone goes, but again that's just IMHO and based on my fairly extensive experience with the brand.  Carvin can put out a really nice guitar when they want to, but nowhere near as consistent as the PRS stuff is typically.


----------



## themike

HighGain510 said:


> Heck, a few months back you were Mr. Ibanez


 
Dude - MR. IBANEZ posts on SS.org? That's §ô freaking cool


----------



## Jack Secret

th3m1ke said:


> Dude - MR. IBANEZ posts on SS.org? That's §ô freaking cool



and here he is...







I didn't get rid of all my Ibanez. Still have 8. I'm also not 100% Carvin as I have my Caparisons and Hamer USA Californians. Like I said, all down to whether it clicks or not. Carvin did for me, PRS did for you. 

Besides, my new PRS killer is due to arrive next week. LOL j/k


----------



## clubshred

I just played this PRS over the weekend. It has a new slim neck design.

I'm not one to really dig these but this one played smooth like my McNaught! 

NStuffmusic.com | PRS Custom 24 Electric Guitar


----------



## soliloquy

HighGain510 said:


> I didn't see anyone getting defensive?  That meme never goes out of style when used in the proper context (like it was here). That being said, I've owned at LEAST 4 CT models and many more PRS models and as far as quality and tone go, the PRS stuff kills them hands down.  The Carvins are nice, but there is a reason I always sell them rather quickly.  Heck, a few months back you were Mr. Ibanez, then you sold all of them and suddenly Carvin was your light and salvation.   Play enough of them and you start seeing more and more issues with the Carvin stuff as far as QC and tone goes, but again that's just IMHO and based on my fairly extensive experience with the brand.  Carvin can put out a really nice guitar when they want to, but nowhere near as consistent as the PRS stuff is typically.



i think he meant the neg rep he received for for that comment he posted

its kind of similar to the folks on thegearpage. they have so many fan-boy groups there that if anyone posts anything that doesn't agree with them, they bash em. :s

carvins are nice
prs are nice

cant really say they are apples to oranges, nor apples to apples as there tons of similar stuff, but tons of different stuff between em. 

some like one for one reasons while others hate them for the very same...


----------



## canuck brian

I've tried a bunch of PRS guitars over the years and they're really not for me. I've got a few pro's and cons that i've seen.

Pros - they look beautiful, great fretwork about 85% of the time, the finish is almost always pristine, great resale and every single one of them that i've tried over 20 years plays great.

Cons (this is where i get flamed) - 

1) I find the finish too thick on a lot of them. Feels like I'm playing plastic, which sucks because i'm pretty sure that there are few out there that I would have bought otherwise.
2) The neck heel is ridiculous. It's way too big and they should really do something about it. It doesnt' matter that people can totally wail on PRS guitars this heel, it's far too big.
3) Their tops. I can't help but laugh at the insane amount of PRS guitars that I've seen in person and online that don't have their tops bookmatched whatsoever. Either they're not bookmatched properly, or they've got each side of the guitar from different cuts of maple. It looks amateur hour and for a company of PRS's standings, this really shouldn't be happening.


----------



## soliloquy

canuck brian said:


> 3) Their tops. I can't help but laugh at the insane amount of PRS guitars that I've seen in person and online that don't have their tops bookmatched whatsoever. Either they're not bookmatched properly, or they've got each side of the guitar from different cuts of maple. It looks amateur hour and for a company of PRS's standings, this really shouldn't be happening.





i agree with all the points you posted, however, part 3 is a lil odd. 
this was explained perfectly on the agile guitar forum. you often see agiles, or other veneered top guitars with PERFECT book match while other guitars with solid figured maple caps (like gibson, prs, carvin, dean, hamer etc), their book matched tops are always slightly off. let it be a cm too high, or an inch too low.

reason being, veneers are much easier to book match as they are matched AFTER they are cut. 
solid maple caps are matched and stuck together before they are cut. and the machine cuts both sides a lil differently. kind of liking shaving the top of a book that is open in the middle. the even numbered side (usually the left) will be shaved about 2 mms while the odd number side (usually the right) will be shaved 3 mms. that one mm. of difference cuts through the figure and it results in slightly unevenness. 

however, it is true that often times prs does have slightly different pieces stuck together. 

maybe they go for character, or to off set their beautiful tops (some people run away from beautiful topped guitars )


----------



## canuck brian

soliloquy said:


> i agree with all the points you posted, however, part 3 is a lil odd.
> this was explained perfectly on the agile guitar forum. you often see agiles, or other veneered top guitars with PERFECT book match while other guitars with solid figured maple caps (like gibson, prs, carvin, dean, hamer etc), their book matched tops are always slightly off. let it be a cm too high, or an inch too low.
> 
> reason being, veneers are much easier to book match as they are matched AFTER they are cut.
> solid maple caps are matched and stuck together before they are cut. and the machine cuts both sides a lil differently. kind of liking shaving the top of a book that is open in the middle. the even numbered side (usually the left) will be shaved about 2 mms while the odd number side (usually the right) will be shaved 3 mms. that one mm. of difference cuts through the figure and it results in slightly unevenness.
> 
> however, it is true that often times prs does have slightly different pieces stuck together.
> 
> maybe they go for character, or to off set their beautiful tops (some people run away from beautiful topped guitars )



I build guitars and I've done several bookmatches with carved tops - the variance in the figure that I see on most PRS's are way off. I've even got some tops directly from a PRS warehouse from my wood supplier and I still dont' have the issues that I see on their guitars frequently.


----------



## Jack Secret

canuck brian said:


> 2) The neck heel is ridiculous. It's way too big and they should really do something about it. It doesnt' matter that people can totally wail on PRS guitars this heel, it's far too big.



The legendary "heel from hell". Never bothered me but I have big hands. 

I understand about the finish as well but it usually only bothers me on the neck. It's why I've been getting my Carvins either in satin on the neck or tung oiled, depending on what kind of specs I got for it.

I do like the PRS 513 series a lot. Not enough to break down and buy one but its a very nice line of guitars.


----------



## kherman

Beautiful quality made guitars.

I don't care for:

1. On-set double cutaway. I prefer an off-set double cutaway where the lower cutaway is deeper than the upper cutaway for better access to the 24th fret.

2. Current heel design. I much preferred the smaller original heel. Honestly, I thought they should have made this an option just like they made the neck shape an option.

3. No Floyd Rose option for the Custom 24. I'm still a firm believer that a double locking system stays in tune better than a graphite nut and locking tuners. 

4. No intonation saddles on the fixed bridge stop bar. Yeah, you can probably just swap out to a Schaller bridge/stop tail. But, you're already spending over $2K. They should be there. Not everyone sticks with the stock setup and string gauge. This can effect intonation.


----------



## purpledc

Jack Secret said:


> Something seems wrong with the quick reply and it ate my post like a dog eating a young child's homework just before they get on the school bus.
> 
> No need to get all defensive, PRS lovers. I don't hate them. I've tried many (usually at Rudy's in NYC) but they didn't click with me. However, I am allowed an opinion, yes? Unlike many, I have actually TRIED them to form an opinion. I can't very well say my Caparisons are better than, say, KXK because I have yet to try any KXK's.
> 
> So please, be calm. I did dig the meme tho, alas, no longer relative in pop culture these days. Perhaps Chris Brown beating a woman yelling "YOU'LL LOVE CARVIN AND LIKE IT!"



Dude, I must back you up and say that My carvins outplay any PRS Ive ever had my hands on. And as an alumni of both a sam ash and guitar center I got to play many of them. Hell I almost bought a few but I just couldnt justify the cost considering what carvin offers. I think PRS are great guitars but like many other brands I believe they are coasting on a name and their glory days I feel are behind them. Im not saying the stuff they are putting out right now is bad. I just dont feel its as good as what I came to expect from them. Carvin has room for improvement too but I dont believe any company is perfect. But at the end of the day carvin gives me what I like at a very attractive price. PRS are great guitars they just arent the guitar for me. Just as Carvins arent for everyone. Is either of us wrong? no, they like corn flakes and I like Cheerios. Man Id hate to see a world where everyone liked the same thing.


----------



## purpledc

soliloquy said:


> i agree with all the points you posted, however, part 3 is a lil odd.
> this was explained perfectly on the agile guitar forum. you often see agiles, or other veneered top guitars with PERFECT book match while other guitars with solid figured maple caps (like gibson, prs, carvin, dean, hamer etc), their book matched tops are always slightly off. let it be a cm too high, or an inch too low.
> 
> reason being, veneers are much easier to book match as they are matched AFTER they are cut.
> solid maple caps are matched and stuck together before they are cut. and the machine cuts both sides a lil differently. kind of liking shaving the top of a book that is open in the middle. the even numbered side (usually the left) will be shaved about 2 mms while the odd number side (usually the right) will be shaved 3 mms. that one mm. of difference cuts through the figure and it results in slightly unevenness.
> 
> however, it is true that often times prs does have slightly different pieces stuck together.
> 
> maybe they go for character, or to off set their beautiful tops (some people run away from beautiful topped guitars )



Its really not the difference in cuts that makes the grain change. You are correct in stating that the veneer tops are easier matched because they are done after cutting and your also correct that part of the problem with thicker tops and matching is because they are cut after being matched. But its not variances in how much wood is cut from each side but rather within the wood itself. 1mm on one side and 2mm on another doesnt make a difference. The wood grain can change significantly within an 1/8th of an inch. When you bookmatch a top they appear to be mirror images of one another. This is only skin deep. Wood grain and figuring changes constantly throughout the whole piece. Knowing this its the carved top that is the culprit. And how deep the dish is will also change the grain even more as the deeper you cut the more the wood is going to change. This is why a quilt top that is on a flat guitar will always look like it is matched better than a carved top guitar. I too though love it when I see people bashing a quilt top for not being perfectly bookmatched. It only proves how little that person knows about building guitars.


----------



## HighGain510

kherman said:


> Beautiful quality made guitars.
> 
> I don't care for:
> 
> 1. On-set double cutaway. I prefer an off-set double cutaway where the lower cutaway is deeper than the upper cutaway for better access to the 24th fret.
> 
> 2. Current heel design. I much preferred the smaller original heel. Honestly, I thought they should have made this an option just like they made the neck shape an option.
> 
> 3. No Floyd Rose option for the Custom 24. I'm still a firm believer that a double locking system stays in tune better than a graphite nut and locking tuners.
> 
> 4. No intonation saddles on the fixed bridge stop bar. Yeah, you can probably just swap out to a Schaller bridge/stop tail. But, you're already spending over $2K. They should be there. Not everyone sticks with the stock setup and string gauge. This can effect intonation.



Won't argue with you on 1 and 2 since those are down to personal taste, but as for the last two:

3. They did make several (albeit a limited, and IMHO overly expensive , series) with OFRs and locking nuts last year as a special run.

4. Not true at all, they DO have their own wraparound that is fully adjustable for intonation. It doesn't come stock on every model, but some do come with that as the stock bridge and for those that don't they are available both used on forums/eBay or new from the parts section on the PRS site or from a PRS dealer. Some people actually prefer the PRS OEM non-adjustable for some reason, so they pop up on the used market quite a bit. They've had it for quite a while in fact, this is a picture showing both the old and new versions:






They are very comfy (at least the newer version is, the saddles are rounded now) and I've had no problem with the intonation on my guitars that have had them and I don't play in standard tuning or with a set of .09s or anything.


----------



## themike

I think people need to understand that there are always going to be disagreements and as long as we keep it respectful and also AWARE of _objective_ topics it's all good - you can have your Carvin's, we can have our PRSi and the world will be a better place.



HighGain510 said:


> 3. They did make several (albeit a limited, and IMHO overly expensive , series) with OFRs and locking nuts last year as a special run.



I know you know this, but just for other people the PTC department at PRS will install a OFR on *ANY* Paul Reed Smith guitar for ~$350 + hardware


----------



## HighGain510

th3m1ke said:


> I think people need to understand that there are always going to be disagreements and as long as we keep it respectful and also AWARE of _objective_ topics it's all good - you can have your Carvin's, we can have our PRSi and the world will be a better place.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you know this, but just for other people the PTC department at PRS will install a OFR on *ANY* Paul Reed Smith guitar for ~$350 + hardware



Good call on both points. I actually forgot the PTC was doing that now.  Price isn't outrageous either, would be nice to get it stock and avoid all that but the limited run was WAY more expensive than that!  I'm still confused as to why yet another PRS-specific thread gets thrown into Carvin town?  Damn kids...


----------



## ZEBOV

Does anyone have anything negative to say about the PRS SE Mike Mushok sig? Besides pickups.


----------



## Jack Secret

HighGain510 said:


> I'm still confused as to why yet another PRS-specific thread gets thrown into Carvin town?  Damn kids...



We're just tryin' to class the thread up a bit.  

In all honesty, I was in error for doing that and I apologize. It's still my opinion and I believe it 100% but I should have kept it to "PRS really does nothing for me. I've tried numerous guitars and never found one I liked." and left it at that. I do maintain I never said PRS was bad or shit or whatever. 

Now, can we have our ball back, mister?


----------



## HighGain510

Yeah I guess maybe you just haven't seen the other 10 or so PRS threads that eventually a few certain posters (who know who they are) habitually enter and go "WHAT ABOUT CARVINS ZOMG!" without fail.  Just gets old I guess, I like both brands but in a brand-specific thread I don't come in and introduce another manufacturer.  I still dig Carvin stuff, but this isn't the thread to talk about them.


----------



## soliloquy

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah I guess maybe you just haven't seen the other 10 or so PRS threads that eventually a few certain posters (*who know who they are*) habitually enter and go "WHAT ABOUT CARVINS ZOMG!" without fail.  Just gets old I guess, I like both brands but in a brand-specific thread I don't come in and introduce another manufacturer.  I still dig Carvin stuff, but this isn't the thread to talk about them.






and those are the old days!


----------



## themike

Jack Secret said:


> I do maintain I never said PRS was bad or shit or whatever.


 
No need for an explanation man, I welcome good conversations.

That's another reason I support PRS - I literally love all the people that work at the factory (except Riffer - ). I have guys at PRS texting me photos of current projects of mine and its amazing. Paul himself doesn't make endorsee's sign exclusivity contracts when they play PRS because he says "they are tools to do a job, and if I don't make a guitar thats the best at doing that job, then thats bad on me. I would never want to prevent someone from make their music the best it can be".

That to me means the world 

So the man himself said it - if you don't like PRS, don't play em. All that matters is what feels and sounds the best to you.


----------



## synrgy

Dunno how I missed this thread for so long.

PRS has been somewhat elusive, to me. I've lusted after them for years based on a single experience I had at a local guitar shop when I was 14 or 15-ish. Back then, I *really* drooled over PRS. They were the end-all be-all at the time, for me - sort of like how Wayne was about the 
Fender Stratocaster in Wayne's World. When I saw a PRS on the wall, I could hear angels singing.

So one time, at that one shop, I got the balls to ask if I could try one of the PRS guitars on the wall, and surprisingly the guys at the shop were happy to let me do so. It was a gorgeous CU22 10 top with a purple stain. To this day, I'm not sure my hands have EVER felt more at home on a guitar than they did on that one. I was playing stuff I wasn't usually able to play on anything else, in that moment.

Alas, ever since that day, I have yet to ever hold another PRS that feels as magical as that one did. I don't know if this is due to design changes over the years, or changes to my own person over the years, or a combination of both, or maybe that the one I tried that day was professionally set up and the others I've tried are just factory set. All I know is that after repeated attempts to recapture that day's magic in the rare moments where I've had enough play-money to consider purchasing one, I have yet to find one that I'd be comfortable investing in.

I still hold out hope, though. Some day I'll probably find a something like a minty used standard 24 and never look back.


----------



## atimoc

Just a heads-up, Coda-Music currently has two second-hand Custom 24s available for £1199 each. I don't know what the UK prices are usually like, but at least from a Finnish perspective it seems like a decent price.

Secondhand - Coda Music - Leading Retailers Of Gibson, Fender, Marshall Amplifiers & Guitars


----------



## tpl2000

@Atimoc:

That might be a decent price for the UK, idunno, but cu24's are frequently found for less in the US. 1200 pounds translates to roughly $1850US.


----------



## themike

tpl2000 said:


> @Atimoc:
> 
> That might be a decent price for the UK, idunno, but cu24's are frequently found for less in the US. 1200 pounds translates to roughly $1850US.



Used Custom 24's usually go for 1700-2400 depending on options, rarity and so on. So for something that is imported thats a pretty good price for sure!


----------



## HighGain510

The market is finicky too. I've seen CU22/CU24 models sell as low as $1K or as high as $2K. Really depends on a) the economy in general (people get spooked when they hear bad news, then don't buy anything! ), b) how much folks have to spend on fun stuff, which these days seems like less and less and c) the demand for a certain guitar. Some finishes attract a lot of buyers, some only appeal to a select few out of the whole market. Pretty wide margin that these guitars sell in, same with anything else.  I've seen CE's sell from $750-$1750 in the past 4 months alone, in fact the flip-flop I let go to a BAM'er for cheap he flipped (after first trying to convince me I needed to take it back... at a higher price than I gave it to him for...? ) it for $1750. Go figure.  He went to eBay and apparently found a buyer who REALLY wanted that finish. I posted on forums for several weeks and got nothing, but he also got hit with the higher eBay fees and Paypal so after he got paid and covered shipping he likely only made out with $1500 or so.


----------



## themike

I mean obviously there are some ridiculous deals on the private seller market, but you must admit 99% of CU24's are not going for 1k haha

And yeah, I saw the flipflop deal


----------



## HighGain510

Oh yeah I'm not saying it's even close to that high a percentage, but there have been a LOT of good deals in the past year or so, way moreso than in the past!  If you're patient I've seen some with 10tops and birds sell for $1200 in essentially mint condition!  People need money and either GAS or financial trouble sometimes forces ridiculous sales, I've been there myself many times!


----------



## infernalservice

Pass the word to me when those 1200 ten tops show up. I usually see them in the 1600 plus range.


----------



## Rap Hat

I love my PRS, it's got my favorite color ever (Matteo Blue), it's comfortably light (7.6lbs), and it has a great "loose" kind of tone to it. It's a 2006 PRS CE22, which I bought in conjunction with a Standard22 Satin (since sold for way too cheap ).

It was interesting to hear the differences between the CE and Standard. The best way I can describe it is the CE provides that looser feel and tone on Tool's "Ænima", while the Standard had the tightness and crunch of "Lateralus". Between the two I was able to cover so much ground, and it gave me an appreciation for well made guitars.

Before I got my PRS's I hated the company, assuming they were overpriced lawyer guitars that couldn't compare to a Gibson (I was dumb). I was going to school in Hollywood and wanted a new guitar, so I went to the local Guitar Center and tried every higher end instrument I could. I'd planned on a Gibson or Parker but wanted to find one that clicked. I think after an hour I'd had no luck so I started on the PRSs. It took a few guitars until I found the Standard22, and I knew that was it. Then I tried the CE22... I bought the Standard after some debating, and that night dealt with the worst GAS I've had. Next day I ran back to GC and got the CE22, which I still have .

While I've further refined my tastes and am now moving towards customs to my specs, if I have the money and a Matteo Blue PRS comes up I pretty much have to get it.


----------



## themike

Rap Hat said:


> I love my PRS, it's got my favorite color ever (Matteo Blue), it's comfortably light (7.6lbs), and it has a great "loose" kind of tone to it. It's a 2006 PRS CE22, which I bought in conjunction with a Standard22 Satin (since sold for way too cheap ).
> 
> It was interesting to hear the differences between the CE and Standard. The best way I can describe it is the CE provides that looser feel and tone on Tool's "Ænima", while the Standard had the tightness and crunch of "Lateralus". Between the two I was able to cover so much ground, and it gave me an appreciation for well made guitars.
> 
> Before I got my PRS's I hated the company, assuming they were overpriced lawyer guitars that couldn't compare to a Gibson (I was dumb). I was going to school in Hollywood and wanted a new guitar, so I went to the local Guitar Center and tried every higher end instrument I could. I'd planned on a Gibson or Parker but wanted to find one that clicked. I think after an hour I'd had no luck so I started on the PRSs. It took a few guitars until I found the Standard22, and I knew that was it. Then I tried the CE22... I bought the Standard after some debating, and that night dealt with the worst GAS I've had. Next day I ran back to GC and got the CE22, which I still have .
> 
> While I've further refined my tastes and am now moving towards customs to my specs, if I have the money and a Matteo Blue PRS comes up I pretty much have to get it.


 

Awesome story man. Anyone that quetions the price of the guitars I say should visit the Factory sometime and talk to some of the workers. Not only are all of the parts and woods of the highest quality, but everything is done in the US by a workforce who is actually paid a competitive wage WITH health insurance and other options. I think its a big deal when a company takes care of their workers as well as PRS does. Then factor in the time for research and development designing all these crazy new pickup configurations they've been coming out with and you have a price point that really doesn't seem as outrageous as most people think. The best explanation I can say is that you are getting handmade guitar quality and options out of a production guitar


----------



## thelarrinator

i love the PRS look, a lot of bands i like have used them in the past (or still do) but their tone possibilities seem a little bleak for what i like/what i look for


----------



## themike

thelarrinator said:


> i love the PRS look, a lot of bands i like have used them in the past (or still do) but their tone possibilities seem a little bleak for what i like/what i look for


 
What do you like/look for? I have an archtop that has the classiest tones, a 513 thatll give you spank and range of any other instrument, a tremonti that sounds huge and hot and lastly a CU coming that will melt faces with some BKP's....


----------



## thelarrinator

th3m1ke said:


> What do you like/look for? I have an archtop that has the classiest tones, a 513 thatll give you spank and range of any other instrument, a tremonti that sounds huge and hot and lastly a CU coming that will melt faces with some BKP's....



It's hard to explain for me! haha 
I'm an ibanez man, the RGT6EXFX does everything for me.

Although I like the look of PRS's, I wouldn't like to be on stage or anything with one of them. It's like half the skanks in the world. They may look nice, but would i fuck ride that - if you get me?

As for sound, I'm yet to find one that sounds punchy enough for my liking with also having a smooth lead tone if need be. I like more of a clarified crunch in my tones and with every PRS i've played, none have delivered 

That's just my personal preference though, it's a known fact they are sub-zero and made to an outstanding degree. It's just not for me


----------



## SenorDingDong

Just pulled the trigger on a SE Custom 24. Now to wait for the mail


----------



## infernalservice

thelarrinator said:


> It's hard to explain for me! haha
> I'm an ibanez man, the RGT6EXFX does everything for me.
> 
> Although I like the look of PRS's, I wouldn't like to be on stage or anything with one of them. It's like half the skanks in the world. They may look nice, but would i fuck ride that - if you get me?
> 
> As for sound, I'm yet to find one that sounds punchy enough for my liking with also having a smooth lead tone if need be. I like more of a clarified crunch in my tones and with every PRS i've played, none have delivered
> 
> That's just my personal preference though, it's a known fact they are sub-zero and made to an outstanding degree. It's just not for me




You should maybe try a CE, specially one with a maple board if you want a snappier sound with the maximum clarity a PRS can offer. It might be a little harder to find, but they can go head to head with any Ibanez I have owned for that super strat tone.


----------



## thelarrinator

infernalservice said:


> You should maybe try a CE, specially one with a maple board if you want a snappier sound with the maximum clarity a PRS can offer. It might be a little harder to find, but they can go head to head with any Ibanez I have owned for that super strat tone.



Thanks man  i'll have a look for one next time im in a big city (the music stores in Dundee are very limited) and i'll be sure to try one out if i see one


----------



## SenorDingDong

I actually have a question; with the neck, I know that the frets aren't extra jumbo.

How does that affect play-ability?

I ordered my Custom 24 without ever having touched a PRS before in my life, and although it was an extreme decision, I did so after hearing tons of good things about them and after a long, long bout of GAS. 

Does the fret size make playing any more difficult than usual, or is it a, "you'll get used to it," sort of thing?


----------



## DanielVE

JWGriebel said:


> I actually have a question; with the neck, I know that the frets aren't extra jumbo.
> 
> How does that affect play-ability?
> 
> I ordered my Custom 24 without ever having touched a PRS before in my life, and although it was an extreme decision, I did so after hearing tons of good things about them and after a long, long bout of GAS.
> 
> Does the fret size make playing any more difficult than usual, or is it a, "you'll get used to it," sort of thing?



Don't worry, i have yet to find a PRS that does not play great. The frets may not be extra Jumbo, but they are big enough, an PRSi can go very very low action. I have a tremonti a love it to death. My cousin is a collector and have 20+ prsi, all models, all of them play great.


----------



## bluediamond

I never played a PRS yet unfortunately.. 
but there's something wrong with their looks.. like they're designed to look amazing in photo shoot, but a bit too flashy in real life.. 
I also don't like their body shape.. a bit too large in proportion for 25' scale, and the deeply carved/arched top just doesn't work for me.. again it looks amazing on photo but in reality when it's dirty and full of finger prints under reflection it's just very ugly to my taste..
I also don't like the fact almost every mainstream musician in my country play PRS.. and most of them can't play


----------



## elq

I've liked every PRS I've played (very few sadly as I'm a lefty)... but what on earth were they thinking with this 









Oh, can someone please ask the fine folks in Maryland to offer lefty MEQ. I promise I will buy one...


----------



## Church2224

elq said:


> I've liked every PRS I've played (very few sadly as I'm a lefty)... but what on earth were they thinking with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, can someone please ask the fine folks in Maryland to offer lefty MEQ. I promise I will buy one...



I honestly think that guitar is gorgeous! Mainly because blue, black and green are my favorite colors.


----------



## themike

elq said:


> I've liked every PRS I've played (very few sadly as I'm a lefty)... but what on earth were they thinking with this



Haha, another fine example of sprayers choice. Believe it or not a lot of people dig that guitar, mostly becuase of the natural back. Normally a guitar with this kind of top would have a black back.


----------



## technomancer

elq said:


> I've liked every PRS I've played (very few sadly as I'm a lefty)... but what on earth were they thinking with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, can someone please ask the fine folks in Maryland to offer lefty MEQ. I promise I will buy one...



The colors are amazing... if it was a burst I'd probably be trying to buy it 

Not so fond of the way it is though


----------



## Miek

I actually like the way it is, it's different from a burst and kind of looks like a sea blending into a field into the night sky.


----------



## themike

Miek said:


> I actually like the way it is, it's different from a burst and kind of looks like a sea blending into a field into the night sky.



Thats a good point, and they do try to replicate things in nature a lot. Ill never forget the first time I saw their rendition of walking into the water from a beach.


----------



## soliloquy

th3m1ke said:


> Thats a good point, and they do try to replicate things in nature a lot. Ill never forget the first time I saw their rendition of walking into the water from a beach.



that has to be the greatest looking thing ever!


----------



## elq

th3m1ke said:


> Thats a good point, and they do try to replicate things in nature a lot. Ill never forget the first time I saw their rendition of walking into the water from a beach.



Now THAT is sexy.


----------



## Rap Hat

That's pretty amazing - do you know of any other nature influenced PRS colors? Matteo blue has always reminded me of a pool or shallow water on a bright day, and I'd love to see some of the more evocative ones.


----------



## MTech

th3m1ke said:


> Awesome story man. Anyone that quetions the price of the guitars I say should visit the Factory sometime and talk to some of the workers. Not only are all of the parts and woods of the highest quality, but everything is done in the US by a workforce who is actually paid a competitive wage WITH health insurance and other options. I think its a big deal when a company takes care of their workers as well as PRS does. Then factor in the time for research and development designing all these crazy new pickup configurations they've been coming out with and you have a price point that really doesn't seem as outrageous as most people think. The best explanation I can say is that you are getting handmade guitar quality and options out of a production guitar


Truth... I used to really not like PRS but after playing a few when they went by the old neck terms (Thin Wide) I really liked them. After being down in Baltimore and talking to one of the PRS guys and hearing exactly what all went into the production of them..and features in the different levels of the models I really gained a HUGE respect for this company. Yea I'm not all keen on them having a high price when they are machine built (not getting into hand vs machine argument) I'm saying look at Carvin for instance they're all Machine made as well and nowhere near the PRS price. (yes PRS are arguably on a higher QC level & yes I know machines don't do EVERYTHING I'm just talking about the bulk of the work at the beginning) but you hopefully get what I'm saying.
I was bummed out we didn't get to check out the factory but we ended up not having time even though it was offered. 

With that being said their import line are really some of the best deals on the market in terms of what you're actually getting, the only weak points are the hardware on some of them and that can be changed..woods and construction however are where they shine compared to other manufactures.


----------



## HighGain510

MTech said:


> Yea I'm not all keen on them having a high price when they are machine built (not getting into hand vs machine argument) I'm saying look at Carvin for instance they're all Machine made as well and nowhere near the PRS price. (yes PRS are arguably on a higher QC level) but you get what I'm saying.



The fact that you even made that comment shows how ignorant you are regarding the use of CNC. Feel free to read this thread and inform yourself:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...take-cnc-timeframes-etc-interesting-read.html

Both of those companies utilize CNC, but the sheer amount of handwork involved is tremendous. There's no such thing as "machine made" guitars either, they don't just push a button and the CNC spits out a finished guitar. Again, you clearly don't have a clue what you're talking about.  Besides, neither Carvin nor PRS ends up having to do this to their guitars when the neck blank is off-center (and they still try to build the guitar anyways hoping no one will notice...?) as the wood is vacuumed down to the table in the same spot every time. +1 for CNC I guess...











Just saying.  Read up on the topic before you attempt to jab at companies that are doing things to a SIGNIFICANTLY higher degree of accuracy than the "hand job" lol builder you're busy championing.


----------



## Church2224

HighGain510 said:


> The fact that you even made that comment shows how ignorant you are regarding the use of CNC. Feel free to read this thread and inform yourself:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...take-cnc-timeframes-etc-interesting-read.html
> 
> Both of those companies utilize CNC, but the sheer amount of handwork involved is tremendous. There's no such thing as "machine made" guitars either, they don't just push a button and the CNC spits out a finished guitar. Again, you clearly don't have a clue what you're talking about.  Besides, neither Carvin nor PRS ends up having to do this to their guitars when the neck blank is off-center (and they still try to build the guitar anyways hoping no one will notice...?) as the wood is vacuumed down to the table in the same spot every time. +1 for CNC I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just saying.  Read up on the topic before you attempt to jab at companies that are doing things to a SIGNIFICANTLY higher degree of accuracy than the "hand job" lol builder you're busy championing.



What in the hell? I do not think I have ever seen a company do that at all until...well now...

Anyway Highgain you are absolutely correct. Look at all the very consistent and high quality companies out there that use CNC technology to an extent- PRS, Music Man, ESP, G&L,Thorn, Tom Anderson, Suhr, the list goes on and on, and these companies make some of the best guitars out there 

CNC technology helps make some of the best guitars ever made, and why I think that many guitars made today are better then their predecessors. You do not really pay for HOW a guitar is made, you pay for the high quality end product. 

In all honestly very few totally hand built guitar makers can measure up to the quality of many CNC made guitars IMHO, Mcnaught and Jackson USA being the first two that come to mind, and I am sure a few others who take the time and dedication to their craft do the same. Only other places I have heard people ripping on the CNC machines are Ed Roman and the ESP forum


----------



## soliloquy

MTech said:


> I'm saying look at Carvin for instance they're all Machine made as well and nowhere near the PRS price. (yes PRS are arguably on a higher QC level) but you get what I'm saying.



sorry to jump on the band wagon, and i dont mean to attack you
but carvin and prs are VERY different in terms of marketing and business.
prs is the typical company that makes a guitar, has it looked over by QC (up until here, its the same as carvin), but right after this point, prs guitars are shipped off via a shipper. the shipper has to make something on it. $. then the guitar goes into a retail store. the retail store has to make something on it. $. on top of that, i THINK PRS has to pay a fee to have a certain location in the store (this is how super stores work with groceries....if that is true to PRS or any retail company, then $). on top of that, PRS has to advertise, so $. PRS also offers the annual experience events which also cost $.


carvin, to dumb it down, they make the guitar, have their QC look it over, and then the guitar is shipped to their owner via ups. the end. yes, carvin advertises, but its minimal comparing to PRS. 

as such, price doesn't have much to do with prs or carvin. 

if you wanna compare apples to apples, then if agiles were made in north america or carvin in korea, then you could compare those two as they are fairly similar in marketing.


----------



## MTech

HighGain510 said:


> The fact that you even made that comment shows how ignorant you are regarding the use of CNC. Feel free to read this thread and inform yourself:



I don't have to read anything I've been in these places and played all these different brands that I can tell you PRS > Carvin but had a lot of Machine Work done up front.. What I posted has NOTHING to do with Rico so quit being a Troll it only reflects your own immaturity and stupidity. Some of you people are so ridiculous you think when somebody says machine built it means you press start it sucks in wood and shoots out a finished product, nowhere did anybody say that. Not to mention my post was a positive post because I LIKE PRS, if you'd learn to read and comprehend you'd see I just feel IMO that's OPINION they can be overpriced. Does that make it bad? NO. It just means I feel when you look at other manufactures similar guitars built int he same fashion PRS always seems to be substantially more and usually I end up liking the other brands more. 

Rico Era and Rico Jr are HAND CARVED with knives which is completely difference process and totally off topic so if you want to go there why don't you do some research instead of being an ignorant prick.

Carvin and PRS ARE CNC and then they are gone over by hand which is COMPLETELY DIFFERENT. How about you watch this video and teach yourself something. 


Which shows my point 210% that using CNC takes hours and hours of hands on work out of the process which is where IMO you shouldn't be paying extreme pricing for guitars made like this. That is why i give props to Carvin. As I stated above PRS is on another level of quality compared to Carvin when it comes to a company with Machines involved...and they are involved.



soliloquy - You're right and I know this.. That does have a bit to do with it but it's not going to drive it up to THAT much of a difference in the guitars that exists. With marketing comes more sales which means more profit which allows for larger ordering which means cheaper supplies for the builder. You don't have to go that deep into it to see what I'm saying though as that's going overboard. I'm not saying all of them are, I'm saying some of them are. If I walk into a store and see 10 brands and I pick out 5 with nice tops, same body wood, same basic features 9x out of 10 PRS will cost more and it will be by a large amount. The mature response from him would be to explain why they cost more for what is seemingly the same thing.

Regardless you're twisting off of my whole point which was saying I personally used to not like them (like MANY have stated they didn't either) but then I started to REALLY like them and RESPECT them. My point I was trying to get across is I think their product tends to be a bit pricey (this isn't on every model) when I talk about a guitar or line I pretty much ignore the lower end ones I wouldn't be interested in. However I did point out on their SE's I think they are some of the best bang for the buck on the market. The fact that you get a veneer on a maple cap rather than just a veneer stuck on a body is nice as you actually get the tonal difference even buying a lower end guitar.


----------



## capoeiraesp

Excuse me for derailing this thread a bit more but...
Be sure to watch these videos from Suhr guitars. I really like the way he debunks a lot of misconceptions about CNCs and finishes.


Factory Tour: John Suhr (1a parte) - YouTube

Factory Tour: John Suhr (2a parte) - YouTube


----------



## HighGain510

MTech said:


> I don't have to read anything I've been in these places and played all these different brands that I can tell you PRS > Carvin but had a lot of Machine Work done up front.. What I posted has NOTHING to do with Rico so quit being a Troll it only reflects your own immaturity and stupidity. Some of you people are so ridiculous you think when somebody says machine built it means you press start it sucks in wood and shoots out a finished product, nowhere did anybody say that. Not to mention my post was a positive post because I LIKE PRS, if you'd learn to read and comprehend you'd see I just feel IMO that's OPINION they can be overpriced. Does that make it bad? NO. It just means I feel when you look at other manufactures similar guitars built int he same fashion PRS always seems to be substantially more and usually I end up liking the other brands more.
> 
> Rico Era and Rico Jr are HAND CARVED with knives which is completely difference process and totally off topic so if you want to go there why don't you do some research instead of being an ignorant prick.
> 
> Carvin and PRS ARE CNC and then they are gone over by hand which is COMPLETELY DIFFERENT. How about you watch this video and teach yourself something.
> 
> 
> Which shows my point 210% that using CNC takes hours and hours of hands on work out of the process which is where IMO you shouldn't be paying extreme pricing for guitars made like this. That is why i give props to Carvin. As I stated above though which apparently wasn't clear enough to penetrate your thick skull PRS is on another level of quality compared to Carvin when it comes to a company with Machines involved...and they are involved.




Wow. The personal attacks are a nice touch, too hard to use your words without being respectful?  Your character shows through your words dude, you're not doing yourself any favors when you speak to other members in that manner, you just come off looking like a complete jackass, especially when the point you're STILL arguing is completely incorrect and has no basis in fact, but rather your opinion and it is wrong.

If YOU actually took the time to read the thread I linked for you, you'd understand that the point you're too busy arguing to grasp is that the reason you're paying more for CNC is that the end product, regardless of the fact that it still requires a LOT of hand work, is going to be significantly more accurate. Fret slots aren't jacked up and left to eye-ball-level effort, necks blanks aren't cut off-center (unless due to human error, i.e. glued up incorrectly) and carves are reproduced more accurately. I've seen both the Carvin and PRS shop videos previously, and I'm more than aware how their process works. Are you? 

THIS is what you posted originally:



MTech said:


> Yea I'm not all keen on them having a high price when they are machine built (not getting into hand vs machine argument) I'm saying look at Carvin for instance they're all Machine made as well and nowhere near the PRS price. (yes PRS are arguably on a higher QC level) but you get what I'm saying.



This is what you edited your post to say after myself and a few others commented on what you said:



MTech said:


> Yea I'm not all keen on them having a high price when they are machine built (not getting into hand vs machine argument) I'm saying look at Carvin for instance they're all Machine made as well and nowhere near the PRS price. (yes PRS are arguably on a higher QC level & yes I know machines don't do EVERYTHING I'm just talking about the bulk of the work at the beginning) but you hopefully get what I'm saying.



Not quite the same post, are they? Shocking that suddenly your "clarification" changes the meaning of what you said originally, both in content and tone. You can keep being a dickhead or you can bow out because you know you're wrong. You are claiming that they are "machine-made", yet you then continue on to talk about knowing how much hand work goes into them? If that were REALLY the case, you wouldn't have made such a foolish argument in the first place.  The sheer amount of hand-work that goes int a CNC-built guitar (and you'd REALLY understand what a moron you're being continuing to argue the point if you HAD read the thread I linked for you, as Ron actually breaks it down so you can see all the hand-work time involved even with the use of CNC, there's no such thing as a "machine-made" guitar ) wouldn't place it into a special category, it's still built by hand using the aid of PRECISION MACHINING to help with the parts where that matters. I also thought this little piece was just special:



MTech said:


> Rico Era and Rico Jr are HAND CARVED with knives which is completely difference process and totally off topic so if you want to go there why don't you do some research instead of being an ignorant prick.



Really? With *KNIVES*? I'd LOVE to see the pictures of Bernie hard at work with knives carving those guitars out. Please.  His magic elves must have some magical "completely different process" that doesn't involve ANY machines to cut ANYTHING? Does he (or I should say, his employees in the "woodshop") not use a band saw? How about a bench drill? Maybe he doesn't use a planer to get the boards level and even in thickness? I could go on and on, those are all machines, so does that put him into the "machine-made" builder section too, or does he build all his guitars using a chisel made from the leg bone of a rare species of goat that died off long ago and a hammer made from the bones of a humpback whale?  Seriously dude, look at what you're arguing and realize how silly the point is that you're trying to make. You're wrong, let it go and move on. Continuing to argue about something you clearly don't grasp is just making you look like an idiot.

Sorry for the personal attacks, figured I'd give a little back to ya since you seem so fond of getting aggressive for no reason. Take a look at the title of the thread and try to focus on the actual question being asked: PRS's: some love them, some hate them, how about you? Nowhere in there does it say "Please compare to Carvin, and tell us you feel they are both overpriced BECAUSE they use CNC", does it? Nope, sure doesn't. Your point is incorrect and yelling it louder won't make you right.


----------



## MTech

HighGain510 said:


> too hard to use your words without being respectful?
> the reason you're paying more for CNC is that the end product, regardless of the fact that it still requires a LOT of hand work, is going to be significantly more accurate. Fret slots aren't jacked up and left to eye-ball-level effort, necks blanks aren't cut off-center (unless due to human error, i.e. glued up incorrectly) and carves are reproduced more accurately. I've seen both the Carvin and PRS shop videos previously, and I'm more than aware how their process works.
> Not quite the same post, are they? Shocking that suddenly your "clarification" changes the meaning of what you said originally, both in content and tone.
> 
> 
> Really? With *KNIVES*? I'd LOVE to see the pictures of Bernie hard at work with knives carving those guitars out. Please.



I don't see you speak respectfully what so ever,you attacked me for posting I LIKE PRS. I said I think they can be overpriced and that's not some big negative thing, I didn't say grossly overpriced, I just feel some cost too much for what I see. 

If you'd care to keep it on topic then explain something that's actually relevant to answering why I feel they can be pricey. I'll give you a simple example of what I always see that makes me feel that way about the prices sometimes. You walk into a store and see THIS and it costs $3k it's got a nice 1/4in figured top, brand name pickups and hardware select woods etc. Look on the wall next to it you see a PRS, same woods, nice top, house brand pickups, good hardware and it costs $4200. 
Please explain... 

Maybe Riffer can explain more on the actual process of what goes into a PRS since he's over there and that would help. I'm sorry that I came on to say I actually really like PRS now and me saying they can be expensive makes somebody derail the entire thread, it's disgusting.


----------



## Riffer




----------



## Bekanor

My dad used to think electric guitars were made out of plastic. 

I said "No Dad".

He said "Well what are they made out of then?"

I said "Wood, of various species and grades".

He said "Oh, well fancy that you learn something new every day".


We're still good friends to this day.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Conan, make me some popcorn plz

"OKAY MR.BLINDINGLIGHT7"






mmm mmm mmm, thank you conan






Fine, I'll just have bagged corn :c 







All this flaming got me so worked up, better eat some popcorn to calm myself down





This thread is much better in 3d with popcorn.


----------



## Key_Maker

I see no 4,2K price in here, even with the 10 top option, just saying.

PRS 2011 Custom 24 10-Top with Pattern Thin Neck Electric Guitar | Musician&#39;s Friend


----------



## Church2224

Key_Maker said:


> I see no 4,2K price in here, even with the 10 top option, just saying.
> 
> PRS 2011 Custom 24 10-Top with Pattern Thin Neck Electric Guitar | Musician&#39;s Friend



I want that Sapphire Smokeburst... so badly.


----------



## themike

MTech said:


> Maybe Riffer can explain more on the actual process of what goes into a PRS since he's over there and that would help. I'm sorry that I came on to say I actually really like PRS now and me saying they can be expensive makes somebody derail the entire thread, it's disgusting.


 

You of all people should have realized you would be playing with fire slinging shit like that from your experiences with the Rico threads. I'm not even going to tear apart your argument because I think Matt handled it well. 

And to be honest, unlike other manufacturers who shroud in mystery on their builds and woodwork, you don't need to ask Riffer. Paul and company have uploaded very extensive videos on their youtube page covering EVERY single aspect of a build (both private stock and production) that you could possible think of in great detail.....


----------



## HighGain510

th3m1ke said:


> You of all people should have realized you would be playing with fire slinging shit like that from you're experiences with the Rico threads. I'm not even going to tear apart your argument because I think Matt handled it well.
> 
> And to be honest, unlike other manufacturers who shroud in mystery on their builds and woodwork, you don't need to ask Riffer. Paul and company have uploaded very extensive videos on their youtube page covering EVERY single detail you could possible think of in great detail.....




He won't be replying any time soon, he went and got himself banned again (shocker...) by mouthing off completely off-base to a moderator again. I don't even need to continue the argument (hence me dropping it earlier) but the point he was arguing is not only false but completely unfounded, I'm still scratching my head as to why he was struggling so hard to keep going somewhere with it?  

Having seen what goes into a PRS, while I think the current "new" prices are a bit high for my tastes, I don't think they're completely out of line really. They put a LOT of work into putting out a consistent, high-quality product and they're going to charge for that.  Nothing wrong with that especially when you see what goes into the process of putting out a PRS guitar.  That and the guys working in the finish department at PRS have been putting out some SERIOUSLY awesome finishes as of late!


----------



## purpledc

I dont think anyone was arguing that prs makes a good product. And yes PRS guitars may be more accurate than the majority of handmade guitars. But lets be honest. The whole bit about guitars being more accurate and therefore more expensive is bullshit. That is simply the wool blanket people like Paul pull over your eyes and get you to believe because they have something they want to sell you. CNC was utilized in guitar manufacturing for one purpose and one purpose only. To cut costs. Most companies knew there was going to be a cnc backlash so they had to create a reasoning behind why they did it. Which is they will tell you to make a better and more accurate product. Is a newer PRS a more precise instrument? yes. Does it require nearly as many man hours and skilled laborers to complete as a full handmade piece? not at all. There is still a lot of hand work that goes into any guitar. But its delusional thinking to tell people that a guitar companies only motives for going cnc is to create a better product. Its first and foremost purpose is to increase profit margins. The story about a better product is simply the sugar coating of a bitter pill. Me personally, Ill take a CNC made guitar any day over a handmade. Ive had too many fucked up warrior guitars for my liking and Id rather get something like is being said, more accurate. But I simply appreciate a company that will pass some of the savings to its fans. Godin comes to mind when I think of a North american company who makes a decent product and doesnt face rape you in the process.


----------



## soliloquy

/\ that, and the whole 'knock on a piece of wood to create different tones that will make it a musical instrument'...dry wood always does that. its something other companies dont really care for, but prs acts as if its the holy grail. 



eitherway, i found some really awesome prs pics that were too good not to post here. they were posted on mylespaul.com


trmckn said:


>


----------



## HighGain510

purpledc said:


> I dont think anyone was arguing that prs makes a good product. And yes PRS guitars may be more accurate than the majority of handmade guitars. But lets be honest. The whole bit about guitars being more accurate and therefore more expensive is bullshit. That is simply the wool blanket people like Paul pull over your eyes and get you to believe because they have something they want to sell you. CNC was utilized in guitar manufacturing for one purpose and one purpose only. To cut costs. Most companies knew there was going to be a cnc backlash so they had to create a reasoning behind why they did it. Which is they will tell you to make a better and more accurate product. Is a newer PRS a more precise instrument? yes. Does it require nearly as many man hours and skilled laborers to complete as a full handmade piece? not at all. There is still a lot of hand work that goes into any guitar. But its delusional thinking to tell people that a guitar companies only motives for going cnc is to create a better product. Its first and foremost purpose is to increase profit margins. The story about a better product is simply the sugar coating of a bitter pill. Me personally, Ill take a CNC made guitar any day over a handmade. Ive had too many fucked up warrior guitars for my liking and Id rather get something like is being said, more accurate. But I simply appreciate a company that will pass some of the savings to its fans. Godin comes to mind when I think of a North american company who makes a decent product and doesnt face rape you in the process.



Sweet baby Jesus, why are you still continuing the already-ceased stupid argument dude? I tell you what, since your claim is, and I quote:



purpledc said:


> But its delusional thinking to tell people that a guitar companies only motives for going cnc is to create a better product.



How about you show me ONE video where Paul Smith states that the only motive he had for moving to CNC was to create a better product, and nothing else. That's what you're trying to say above, and again just like MTech's ridiculous argument, is completely invalid and has no basis in fact. 

Also this:



purpledc said:


> Does it require nearly as many man hours and skilled laborers to complete as a full handmade piece? not at all.



First of all, calling the employees in a CNC shop "unskilled" by comparison is downright laughable and honestly offensive to said workers. You're a big Carvin guy right? You're saying the guys working in their shop are unskilled laborers? They still have folks working every stage of the guitar aside from the *general* carving that the CNC is doing, which might be the least skilled part of building the guitar other than running the wood through a planer.  The work those folks are doing in a CNC shop is still skilled labor and requires many folks performing specific tasks. Does it not require as many man-hours for a process utilizing CNC versus not using CNC? Go read through the thread I already posted on the last page to inform MTech that he had no clue what he was talking about, it seems you might be confused as well. 

Building a "full handmade piece" means what exactly? The only steps you're "skipping" when running CNC are rough milling/carving the wood for the body/neck/fretboard, you still have to do all the sanding and final carving, fretwork, paint etc. by hand. Again, read through the thread I posted regarding CNC and man-hours that go along with building a SINGLE guitar, I think you're making assumptions based on your uninformed opinion, and the information I posted in that thread is from a CREDIBLE luthier who has built both with and without CNC. I'll take verified FACT supplied by someone who is both an engineer and a proven talented luthier over the opinion of some random guy on a guitar forum any day of the week.  I can only assume you too did not read that thread because if you had, you wouldn't be making such an obviously incorrect statement. 

Again, still not sure why this argument continues, READ THE THREAD and inform yourself. A lot of folks seem to think themselves armchair luthiers all of the sudden, read some information supplied by someone in the industry with experience who has actually taken the time to put together a well-written explanation of the process and the amount of time each step actually takes.


----------



## themike

I suggest we lock this thread and make a "PRS FANBOYS LOL" thread that way all the stupid, argumentitive bullshit would be a banable offense 
because this is ridiculous. 

All those times I went into Carvin threads and Carvin NGD's and simply commented on how nice they are make me feel like I missed a golden oppurtunity to be an ass haha


----------



## HighGain510

th3m1ke said:


> I suggest we lock this thread and make a "PRS FANBOYS LOL" thread that way all the stupid, argumentitive bullshit would be a banable offense
> because this is ridiculous.
> 
> All those times I went into Carvin threads and Carvin NGD's and simply commented on how nice they are make me feel like I missed a golden oppurtunity to be an ass haha


----------



## ZEBOV

*MTech spews bullshit again*.... *BANNED* 
ZEBOV likes this.
Strange that it's not in the ban list. I hope his ban is permanent though. What a douchebag. He reminds me of David Skankle.

I'm trying to decide between a PRS Mike Mushok sig and an Ibanez RGD2127z. I know they're both very different guitars with very different prices, and *I think* I'll eventually own both. But which one first?

EDIT: His ban is only a month long


----------



## BlindingLight7




----------



## themike

ZEBOV said:


> I'm trying to decide between a PRS Mike Mushok sig and an Ibanez RGD2127z. I know they're both very different guitars with very different prices, and *I think* I'll eventually own both. But which one first?




Its all personal preference. They are both completely different beasts so I suggest you do your best to try them both before getting them. Ive played the Mushok and its great if thats what you are looking for, and I'm sure the Ibanez is also great for its price point.


----------



## purpledc

HighGain510 said:


> Sweet baby Jesus, why are you still continuing the already-ceased stupid argument dude? I tell you what, since your claim is, and I quote:
> 
> 
> 
> How about you show me ONE video where Paul Smith states that the only motive he had for moving to CNC was to create a better product, and nothing else. That's what you're trying to say above, and again just like MTech's ridiculous argument, is completely invalid and has no basis in fact.
> 
> Also this:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, calling the employees in a CNC shop "unskilled" by comparison is downright laughable and honestly offensive to said workers. You're a big Carvin guy right? You're saying the guys working in their shop are unskilled laborers? They still have folks working every stage of the guitar aside from the *general* carving that the CNC is doing, which might be the least skilled part of building the guitar other than running the wood through a planer.  The work those folks are doing in a CNC shop is still skilled labor and requires many folks performing specific tasks. Does it not require as many man-hours for a process utilizing CNC versus not using CNC? Go read through the thread I already posted on the last page to inform MTech that he had no clue what he was talking about, it seems you might be confused as well.
> 
> Building a "full handmade piece" means what exactly? The only steps you're "skipping" when running CNC are rough milling/carving the wood for the body/neck/fretboard, you still have to do all the sanding and final carving, fretwork, paint etc. by hand. Again, read through the thread I posted regarding CNC and man-hours that go along with building a SINGLE guitar, I think you're making assumptions based on your uninformed opinion, and the information I posted in that thread is from a CREDIBLE luthier who has built both with and without CNC. I'll take verified FACT supplied by someone who is both an engineer and a proven talented luthier over the opinion of some random guy on a guitar forum any day of the week.  I can only assume you too did not read that thread because if you had, you wouldn't be making such an obviously incorrect statement.
> 
> Again, still not sure why this argument continues, READ THE THREAD and inform yourself. A lot of folks seem to think themselves armchair luthiers all of the sudden, read some information supplied by someone in the industry with experience who has actually taken the time to put together a well-written explanation of the process and the amount of time each step actually takes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If YOU actually took the time to read the thread I linked for you, you'd understand that the point you're too busy arguing to grasp is that the reason you're paying more for CNC is that the end product, regardless of the fact that it still requires a LOT of hand work, is going to be significantly more accurate."



The last paragraph in quotes is what I was referencing. You made a statement that the reason people pay more for a cnc product is because its more accurate. Im saying that that is bullshit. Accurate or not CNC work is less expensive. Just because something is more accurate does not mean that it actually cost more to make. The accurate part is simply the excuse to charge more. Maybe my words were a little to specific to limit it to the "sole reason" but my point that your statement is bullshit is valid. 

The reason im bothering to argue my point is because if you have the right to take your position I have the right to take mine. You dont have sole authorship on this forum and you need to take a bite of the reality pie that others may not agree with you. 

Another thing. You want to sit there and nitpick and go everyones posts that arent cohesive to yours with a fine tooth comb and point out all the faults how about some of yours? I never once said that CNC operators are unskilled. What I infact said is that CNC work takes less (in quantity) skilled workers to complete the job. Not that they arent skilled, but rather that not as many of such skilled workers are required. 

And no it does not require as many man hours to utilize CNC as it does for a completely handmade product. It saves time because when a worker at carvin gets done putting a body and neck on the machine to get routed he can perform other tasks such as prep sanding and neck blank assembly while the machine is doing the work. You really think the guy programs the machine and just stares through the window while it takes 20 minutes to carve a top? 

what a fully hand made guitar means is laying out a pattern with a template. Using a machine such as a bandsaw to cut out the basic shape of the guitar. Then if your really a skilled luthier and take pride in your work you grab a carving knife. YES A FUCKING CARVING KNIFE. And you carve the dish of the top by hand. Hamer used to use this process even into the early 00's. Believe it or not some builders wont even TOUCH a duplicarver let alone a cnc machine. This is also how many BC rich guitars were carved. You may not know this but many bc rich guitars were not blanked up on US soil. They were actually hand carved and assebled as blanks in mexico and then shipped to the US for final assembly and paint. And no these workers did not have many power tools at their disposal. IMHO a true handmade guitar can be made with the aid of power tools but they must not be aided by computer technology and must be guided by a human at all times. The CNC does much more than just the basic shape. It cuts control cavities, carves tops, drills all the necessary holes. At one point in time there were people whos only job was to carve a arch into a top. Then you would have a guy who only routed pickup and control cavities. There would be a worker who specialized in a certain step along the build process. This goes back to my point that they went to CNC to first and foremost cut costs.

and you want to know why I make the statements I make because I am in fact someone who builds and repairs guitars in my spare time. Thats how I know what it takes to build a guitar by hand. Ive read many books on how to build guitars by hand. And Ive been playing guitar for over 20 years and been a gear head for that many too. Ive spent time with many luthiers over the years and have discussed with them this very issue and any one who is in this business who doesnt have something to sell usually agrees that CNC production is great for a consistent product but in many ways took the human element out of the build process. 

Now I in no way am against CNC. In many ways I prefer it as I stated. But man you have to sometimes just agree to disagree with people. Your opinion is not a fact its simply your opinion. It just disgusts me on how you take such a condesending tone with people you barely know such as myself. So I said something you dont agree with. And now that means I dont know anything about the topic? Paul reed Smith and New orleans guitars have a completely different way of manufacturing instruments. They both make an amazing product. But they will both tell you a different opinion on how they like things to be done. Does this mean that one of them doesnt know what the hell they are talking about? Ever hear the saying more than one way to skin a cat? 

I never was arguing that CNC was bad, or that the people involved had no skills. That was you trying to find the fault in anything that contradicts your ideals. Im simply trying to make the point that PRS while it makes a fine product in many respects I feel is an overpriced product when there are many companies out there that can make a comparable product and charge less. And no Im not referencing carvin as I know their business model is completely different. And I also wanted to express that I felt that the idea that the reason why people pay more for a CNC guitar is because its more accurate is a bullshit statement and still is a bullshit statement and tomorrow after your first cup of coffee will still be a bullshit statement from now until the end of time.

At the end of the day I may be an FNG here but that doesnt mean my opinion isnt any less valid than yours. This is a community of many varying opinions. You are not a dictator and this is not your empire.


----------



## elq

purpledc said:


> yada yada yada






CNC vs "by Hand" and BC Rich guitars being hand carved in mexico have been discussed ad nauseum. Just ....ing stop it.


----------



## soliloquy

i'm not sure how i feel about this green :s
!


----------



## themike

purpledc said:


> stuff


----------



## gunch

Yeah that was pretty dumb

But anyways

Sell me on a CE. I either want a used USA G&L or a used CE.


----------



## themike

Thanks for the neg. rep, purpledc - but for future refrence, the mods dont like us quoting mass amounts of text or photos unless it's necesary, which would be why I simpley wrote "stuff" in your quotebox.

Anyways...




silverabyss said:


> Yeah that was pretty dumb
> 
> But anyways
> 
> Sell me on a CE. I either want a used USA G&L or a used CE.


 
What colors are you looking for and whats your price range? Ill keep an eye out and PM you if I see anything.


----------



## themike

Check out this new Tremonti Baritone Piezo they built for Mark....


----------



## HighGain510

I'm hoping to see some videos of that thing soon! The finish isn't my cup of tea personally (Black Gold has been on EVERYTHING lately... ) but I bet it sounds amazing! I love that they finally brought the piezo to some solidbody guitars this year, took long enough but it's a really cool option as the PRS L.R. Baggs system sounds AMAZING!


----------



## themike

HighGain510 said:


> I'm hoping to see some videos of that thing soon! The finish isn't my cup of tea personally (Black Gold has been on EVERYTHING lately... ) but I bet it sounds amazing! I love that they finally brought the piezo to some solidbody guitars this year, took long enough but it's a really cool option as the PRS L.R. Baggs system sounds AMAZING!


 

Yeah seriously, although I'd prefer a SCT knob layout instead of the Tremonti/LP because 5 knobs is too much for my feeble mind to handle haha

I think they may be missing out by having only a hardtail piezo system though - a lot of people want a tremolo version and have to go aftermarket like me  

Either way I'm glad its an option now in general! I will always give Ernie Ball credit for offering that as an upgrade package on their guitars.


----------



## s_k_mullins

Saw that Tremonti baritone on Facebook this morning... Words can't describe how fucking awesome that guitar is! 
I love my SE Mushok baritone, so I can't even imagine how nice a US made PRS baritone would be.


----------



## themike

s_k_mullins said:


> Saw that Tremonti baritone on Facebook this morning... Words can't describe how fucking awesome that guitar is!
> I love my SE Mushok baritone, so I can't even imagine how nice a US made PRS baritone would be.


 
Yeah - I'm sure it's top notch. He also has a Bartione Modern Eagle:






Also, Mike Mushok has 2 USA 7 String Baritones, Pete from Chevelle has a BUNCH and also Ben from Breaking Benjamin has a couple including a few hollowbody baritones.


----------



## Church2224

th3m1ke said:


> Yeah - I'm sure it's top notch. He also has a Bartione Modern Eagle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Mike Mushok has 2 USA 7 String Baritones, Pete from Chevelle has a BUNCH and also Ben from Breaking Benjamin has a couple including a few hollowbody baritones.



So could there be reason to believe that one day PRS would make a Baritone USA model with some of the artists using them?
A custom 24 Baritone would be flat out awesome.


----------



## s_k_mullins

th3m1ke said:


> Yeah - I'm sure it's top notch. He also has a Bartione Modern Eagle:
> 
> Also, Mike Mushok has 2 USA 7 String Baritones, Pete from Chevelle has a BUNCH and also Ben from Breaking Benjamin has a couple including a few hollowbody baritones.



Yeah I've seen pictures of some of those, and have drooled over them on many occasions!  

All sweet as fuck!


----------



## s_k_mullins

While we're on the subject of bad ass PRSi, how about Troy McLawhorn's PRS 7-string?

I can't find any decent photos of the guitar, but it's in the video at the 2:53 mark...




And here are a couple shitty shots that I got from BAM...


----------



## themike

s_k_mullins said:


> And here are a couple shitty shots that I got from BAM...



Did you happen to see who posted those?



 haha


----------



## s_k_mullins

th3m1ke said:


> Did you happen to see who posted those?
> 
> haha



Sure did Mike


----------



## Riffer

s_k_mullins said:


> Yeah I've seen pictures of some of those, and have drooled over them on many occasions!
> 
> All sweet as fuck!


 I fucking love this guitar!


----------



## themike

Riffer said:


> I fucking love this guitar!


 
You can rent it! haha Pete rents out his guitar collection for people recording in need of high quality baritones - who knows, maybe you could get a discount


----------



## Riffer

th3m1ke said:


> You can rent it! haha Pete rents out his guitar collection for people recording in need of high quality baritones - who knows, maybe you could get a discount


 I don't want to rent it! I want to own it!


----------



## HighGain510

Riffer said:


> I don't want to rent it! I want to own it!



Haha no doubt, his guitars are SWEET!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

soliloquy said:


> i'm not sure how i feel about this green :s



I'm loving the Eriza Verde PRSi, especially that limited Tremonti that was just on eBay. 

I like how they went easy on the grain enhancer cause it gives off a lighter shade of green, not the Green/Black that you get when using a heavy black grain enhancer. It blends very well with the lighter brown pieces of Mahogany that they've been using for the black, same with the streakier Rosewood of the boards. It has perfect color balance in my opinion. 








NOTE: That's an Artist V with eBony board, but I feel it shows the color VERY well.

I'll take that over something like this:





That's just too much black for me. It darkens the whole instrument in my opinion.


----------



## CTID

The only PRS sig I really don't like is Mikael Åkerfeldt's. I'd most likely not buy any guitarist's signature guitar, because personally that makes me feel like I'm playing somebody else's guitar. But to me his signature with the fucking massive Opeth 'O' on it is the worst of them all. I love Opeth, but that's just too much for me.


----------



## themike

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm loving the Eriza Verde PRSi, especially that limited Tremonti that was just on eBay.



EV is, to my surprise, becoming one of the more popular colors for this year. Its so bright in person man, its like radioactive but you're 100% right, it just seems to enhance the woods characteristics so well.




CTID said:


> The only PRS sig I really don't like is Mikael Åkerfeldt's. I'd most likely not buy any guitarist's signature guitar, because personally that makes me feel like I'm playing somebody else's guitar. But to me his signature with the fucking massive Opeth 'O' on it is the worst of them all. I love Opeth, but that's just too much for me.




I don't mind playing signature models as long as they aren't billboards for the artist. I own a Tremonti and its fantastic, but if it had a creed logo on it or an inlay like the Tremonti 1 had I wouldn't be into it. 

The Åkerfeldt is selling really well so I guess people don't mind, but I agree that "O" kills it for me. I wish it was a USA variation of his original Singlecut ME:


----------



## Rap Hat

I recently traded for the Mushok SE and it was underwhelming, to say the least. It was surprising considering all the fanfare I'd heard about the import line (this is my first experience with a non-USA PRS). I have an Agile semi-custom AL baritone and it is noticeably better, for $200 less.
That's not to say the PRS sucks; it still plays nicely and is very light (7.2lbs vs my CE22's 7.6lbs) but the stock Agile action, pickups, and sustain are way better. I'm currently working on fixing the PRS, already tossed a D-Sonic in the bridge which made a huge difference and did a setup. Stock pickups were god awful in the worst way, which was my biggest surprise. For a $650 guitar I'd expect pickups that are better than the stocks on my AL, not muddier and flabbier.
The 27.7" scale is a major plus though, I have it tuned to drop F# with D'Addario 14-68s and it sounds thunderous with the D-Sonic.

Since people speak so highly of these I'm assuming the PRS was a fluke (the Agile too, but going the other way) and I'd still like to try the other SEs.

E: it almost sounds like I'm saying Agile's are better; Not the case at all, as my USA PRS can attest to. Just that from a comparable standpoint (Korean imports) I was underwhelmed with the Mushok. My uncle plays an SE custom and loves it, and his main guitar was a 1967 Gibson ES330.

E2: totally neglected to mention the PRS's build quality. That is better than the Agile's, no question about it. Agile has some smudged binding and a few small dents, and some very small paint issues while the Mushok is perfect (minus the typical used swirls). If it had the resonation and feel to go with it I'd be thorougly impressed, but it just doesn't stand out to me .


----------



## soliloquy

Rap Hat said:


> I recently traded for the Mushok SE and it was underwhelming, to say the least. It was surprising considering all the fanfare I'd heard about the import line (this is my first experience with a non-USA PRS). I have an Agile semi-custom AL baritone and it is noticeably better, for $200 less.
> That's not to say the PRS sucks; it still plays nicely and is very light (7.2lbs vs my CE22's 7.6lbs) but the stock Agile action, pickups, and sustain are way better. I'm currently working on fixing the PRS, already tossed a D-Sonic in the bridge which made a huge difference and did a setup. Stock pickups were god awful in the worst way, which was my biggest surprise. For a $650 guitar I'd expect pickups that are better than the stocks on my AL, not muddier and flabbier.
> The 27.7" scale is a major plus though, I have it tuned to drop F# with D'Addario 14-68s and it sounds thunderous with the D-Sonic.
> 
> Since people speak so highly of these I'm assuming the PRS was a fluke (the Agile too, but going the other way) and I'd still like to try the other SEs.
> 
> E: it almost sounds like I'm saying Agile's are better; Not the case at all, as my USA PRS can attest to. Just that from a comparable standpoint (Korean imports) I was underwhelmed with the Mushok. My uncle plays an SE custom and loves it, and his main guitar was a 1967 Gibson ES330.
> 
> E2: totally neglected to mention the PRS's build quality. That is better than the Agile's, no question about it. Agile has some smudged binding and a few small dents, and some very small paint issues while the Mushok is perfect (minus the typical used swirls). If it had the resonation and feel to go with it I'd be thorougly impressed, but it just doesn't stand out to me .



/\ PRS doesn't do bindings other than on necks though. so its apples to oranges. scraped binding is one thing, faux binding is another.


----------



## Rap Hat

I have to admit I was hasty in my judgement of the Mushok SE. After some more time spent with it with the new pickup and some tweaked tones, I've come to appreciate the sound it's giving me. 
I still haven't narrowed down what about the feel that bothers me. Going side by side with my CE22 just showed that the CE22 is significantly better. It might be a combination of the neck profile, radius, and the somewhat dead acoustic response that's throwing me off. Whatever it is I'm working through it, as I really want this to become my main sixer baritone.

Tbh the Mushok kicked up my USA PRS gas, and I'm desperate to replace the Standard 22 Satin I sold a few years ago. I've found tons of good deals on some Standard24 Satins and CE24s, not sure which direction I'll go in.


----------



## ExousRulez

Rap Hat said:


> I have to admit I was hasty in my judgement of the Mushok SE. After some more time spent with it with the new pickup and some tweaked tones, I've come to appreciate the sound it's giving me.
> I still haven't narrowed down what about the feel that bothers me. Going side by side with my CE22 just showed that the CE22 is significantly better. It might be a combination of the neck profile, radius, and the somewhat dead acoustic response that's throwing me off. Whatever it is I'm working through it, as I really want this to become my main sixer baritone.
> 
> Tbh the Mushok kicked up my USA PRS gas, and I'm desperate to replace the Standard 22 Satin I sold a few years ago. I've found tons of good deals on some Standard24 Satins and CE24s, not sure which direction I'll go in.


 What tuning do you have it set in? 

And I for one think their wide thin is the most natural and comfortable neck profile I have ever used! I'm going to upgrade my paul allender model with new bare knuckle pickups and stainless steel jumbo frets.

I have a question, my paul allender is a little old and it has medium jumbo frets instead of the jumbo its suppose to come with as well as came with some korean passive pickups that seemed fairly low output. Any info on this? I can't find anything.


----------



## Rap Hat

ExousRulez said:


> What tuning do you have it set in?


F#-C#-F#-B-D#-G#. It holds it's tension very well at that tuning, and the D-Sonic sounds positively thunderous.



> some korean passive pickups that seemed fairly low output. Any info on this? I can't find anything.


I'm pretty sure they're G&B pickups (they're used on just about all the SEs). I guess that company also makes the BC Rich Rockfield and other OEM pickups. I found the ones in the Mushok to be the worst I'd encountered, the cheap Ibanez pickups in my 7321 were better.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

They are over priced a bit, and sound old and dated with the exception of the torero. Id say a no, unless they make some more modern models (floyd rose, hotter pups)


----------



## Guimaj1435

I have owned a PRS Custom 22 for 5 years and I love it. I always come back to it when I can't get the right tone out of my other guitars and it never fails!


----------



## ExousRulez

Rap Hat said:


> F#-C#-F#-B-D#-G#. It holds it's tension very well at that tuning, and the D-Sonic sounds positively thunderous.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure they're G&B pickups (they're used on just about all the SEs). I guess that company also makes the BC Rich Rockfield and other OEM pickups. I found the ones in the Mushok to be the worst I'd encountered, the cheap Ibanez pickups in my 7321 were better.


 Yea they weren't high output at all but they sounded amazing clean. I'm debating for low tunings if this guitar is actually worth getting instead of just swapping the strings on one of my other guitars, I have no problem going down to b standard even with 10-52's on my 25 scale prs but if I go any lower the strings are just done. I love the sound of 8 string artists (meshuggah) but I just can not play one because of the huge necks. I switched the stock pickups once I got it to EMG's and honestly that was the worst guitar related mistake I ever made  

Also, the tremolo on the PRS isn't the best for low tuning in my experience .


----------



## ExousRulez

ImBCRichBitch said:


> They are over priced a bit, and sound old and dated with the exception of the torero. Id say a no, unless they make some more modern models (floyd rose, hotter pups)


 How does a guitar sound "old"??? And I really think floyd roses don't belong on any PRS guitar.


----------



## themike

ExousRulez said:


> I really think floyd roses don't belong on any PRS guitar.



I dont really understand why you would think something like that? I mean it's one thing to not "like" floyds for your personal use, but to say they don't belong on a specific guitar companys product is a little strange. Different tools for different jobs


----------



## HighGain510

th3m1ke said:


> I dont really understand why you would think something like that? I mean it's one thing to not "like" floyds for your personal use, but to say they don't belong on a specific guitar companys product is a little strange. Different tools for different jobs



   I'd hit that!


----------



## HighGain510

Maybe someday I can convince Steve to sell my me dream PRS.... 
























Someday.... the precious....


----------



## davidb1986

I have to say everyone here has some good points on the PRS guitars both in THEIR opinion pros and cons. Some don't like them and have more cons than pros and others love them and have more pros than cons.

I have to say they are and have been my favorite guitars of all time. That being said I have been actively been playing guitar for 12 years, most of which I have been the lead guitar at my church, have filled in for several church music groups, filled in or have been a guest guitarist for some local Christian bands and am now the lead guitarist for one modern Christian praise group and me, the bass player, and drummer will be starting a separate Christian rock band. I have owned a USA 2008 PRS SC250, 2 separate platinum PRS Tremonti SEs all three I have regretted getting rid of but they got me out of debt before I got married. I owned a SE Custom 22 that was a great guitar but I'm a singlecut style guitar person. I know own 2 heavily modified (made as much like the USA PRS guitars as possible) 2011 PRS SE guitars one a Singlecut SE and the other a 2011 PRS Tremonti SE that is more like a Tremonti Tribal SE. I have played most kinds of Christian, Blues, some Country, Gospel, and Praise and Worship all of which my PRS SE guitars do perfectly. I down tune and use several alternate tuning with no issues using the wrap a round PRS designed bridge. PRS pickups are in my opinion the best sounding pickups, and they have ones for more vintage voicing to the SC250 and Tremonti pickups for more modern heavy rock or metal. I like the pickups so much I have several sets stored away for either PRS SE or non PRS guitars I may get in the future. I even have a set of PRS #7 pickups in my Raven West Les Paul Custom style guitar. Not only have I been actively playing for 12 years but have been a guitar tech in one or another for 10 years and have done all the mods on mine and my friends guitars since then as well as all of the setups and intonation. PRS guitars both USA and SE are the easiest guitars ever that I have modded, setup, and intonated.

I use to think Gibson had the best singlecut guitars, but with their QC getting worse and worse I'm starting to think the Epiphones are getting to be better than the USA. I have a 2001 Gibson Les Paul Custom with Burstbuckers than I love picking up and playing when I want that vintage tone only a Les Paul can bring. Since wanting to get a PRS when I first heard of them in 2001 and finally getting one in 2008 the PRS Singlecuts are my new favorite guitars, and I can't see me playing any other guitars until I get out of a luthier school which I am going to try and attend in the next year or so and can make my own. Which will probably still have PRS pickups until I learn to wind my own. I am a PRS fanatic through and through and can't change that though I have tried over the last year or 2 others to make sure the PRS guitars are the ones I love, and they are.

I respect the people's opinions that hate PRS guitars, but will have to disagree with them and say I do love PRS guitars especially the singlecuts.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

ExousRulez said:


> How does a guitar sound "old"??? And I really think floyd roses don't belong on any PRS guitar.


 The stock pups sound a bit dated. They need to be upgraded to something hot or some blackouts


----------



## themike

Dont worry guys, I brought some muscle to keep the haters at bay


----------



## tommychains

PRS. Are they nice? Yes, no doubt. I love the craftsmanship, but i feel they're way too overpriced.


----------



## CTID

I've always loved the way the way PRS guitars have looked, and a month or so ago I had the opportunity to play a Custom 24 SE at a music store on the clean channel of an amp and it had a great sound, but how is the distortion on them? And are they worth about $600?


EDIT: I should probably say that it was by far the most comfortable guitar I've ever played. So I'm just wondering how the SE sounds distorted and if it's worth the $600 price tag.


----------



## themike

CTID said:


> I've always loved the way the way PRS guitars have looked, and a month or so ago I had the opportunity to play a Custom 24 SE at a music store on the clean channel of an amp and it had a great sound, but how is the distortion on them? And are they worth about $600?
> 
> 
> EDIT: I should probably say that it was by far the most comfortable guitar I've ever played. So I'm just wondering how the SE sounds distorted and if it's worth the $600 price tag.


 

For $600 bucks they are completely above and beyond other guitars in their price point. The pickups I always thought were good, especially for stock overseas guitars. The thing is, you can gradually make small upgrades to the guitar and turn it into a piece of perfection. You dont really dig the pickups? Change em. Want a different nut? Switch it. Make it into something YOU want. If you find it that comfortable, you've already won half the battle.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I still don't get the "overpriced" sentiment. I mean, most models are $1500 to $2700, and that's for a USA made guitar with high quality hardware, fantastic materials, tons of options, and just about a guaranty that 99% of the time the guitar's fretwork and tonality will be awesome (love or hate, PRS has some of, if not the best, QC/QA in the industry). 

Compare that to Schecter or Agile that put out guitars in the $800 to $1000 range that are still pretty hit or miss, use mediocre parts, and might arrive with some issues. The same can be said about Gibson, Fender, and Ibanez guitars in the $1000 to $1500 range.


----------



## CTID

th3m1ke said:


> For $600 bucks they are completely above and beyond other guitars in their price point. The pickups I always thought were good, especially for stock overseas guitars. The thing is, you can gradually make small upgrades to the guitar and turn it into a piece of perfection. You dont really dig the pickups? Change em. Want a different nut? Switch it. Make it into something YOU want. If you find it that comfortable, you've already won half the battle.



True enough. Thanks!

I'm actually fortunate in the fact that I already have a guitar that is capable of actually sounding good. It's a BC Rich Bronze Series too, which is odd because I've played other ones and they all have sounded awful, but for some reason mine just has an awesome crunch to it, but it just doesn't _feel_ right. That Custom 24 does, and it had a gorgeous (to me) finish on it and everything. As for tonality, yeah, being able to change the pickups will definitely help, so I'll definitely save up and pick one up one!


----------



## ExousRulez

th3m1ke said:


> The thing is, you can gradually make small upgrades to the guitar and turn it into a piece of perfection. You dont really dig the pickups? Change em. Want a different nut? Switch it. Make it into something YOU want. If you find it that comfortable, you've already won half the battle.


 This is what I am doing with my SE  

I kinda wish I got a model with an ebony fingerboard though.


----------



## themike

MaxOfMetal said:


> I still don't get the "overpriced" sentiment. I mean, most models are $1500 to $2700, and that's for a USA made guitar with high quality hardware, fantastic materials, tons of options, and just about a guaranty that 99% of the time the guitar's fretwork and tonality will be awesome (love or hate, PRS has some of, if not the best, QC/QA in the industry).
> 
> Compare that to Schecter or Agile that put out guitars in the $800 to $1000 range that are still pretty hit or miss, use mediocre parts, and might arrive with some issues. The same can be said about Gibson, Fender, and Ibanez guitars in the $1000 to $1500 range.


 

Exactly. Its the whole misconception about since they use CNC machines or work in a larger "factory" the quality is the same as other guitars who are made over seas with less than stellar QC when in reality you are getting a hand made guitar at production prices. 

And I can't comment on Carvin because I dont have experience with them or their woods, but I can tell you the wood PRS buys from all over the world is the highest of high quality, while also properly adhiring to all the legalities of the US as well as the woods respective countries. That can't be cheap


----------



## themike

ExousRulez said:


> This is what I am doing with my SE
> 
> I kinda wish I got a model with an ebony fingerboard though.


 
Grab a bottle of this and go to town! It looks great and is super easy (also cheap!): STEWMAC.COM : Black Fingerboard Stain


----------



## ExousRulez

th3m1ke said:


> Grab a bottle of this and go to town! It looks great and is super easy (also cheap!): STEWMAC.COM : Black Fingerboard Stain


 Its not just the look though! I like the smoothness of ebony compared to rosewood, especially when its not high quality rosewood. I would love a Torero with either a regular PRS trem or a schaller hannes/hipshot bridge, diamond inlays and maybe even a piezo system. I wish more guitar makers could have like "semi custom" models so for example I would be able to buy a top from a certain model, a body from a certain model, a neck/fingerboard/frets from a certain model and a bridge. I would LOVE the torero if it didn't have the floyd and had inlays!


----------



## ExousRulez

Also, how would I use the stain over the inlays on the guitar?


----------



## gunch

I think most of the haters are just jealous that they don't have one.

Or they're still butt-mad at radio rock and nu metal bands whoring them in the early 00's

I used to feel the same way until I realized why all those radio rock douches used PRSi: PRSi are some damned fine machines.

A metallic finished CE is still on my short list, If I were to score one I could die a happy man.


----------



## purpledc

You know I dont hate PRS. In fact I really like them. I wouldnt mind having one. My ultimate would be one of them purple throwbacks that come with the extra Set of pickups. I have no problem with their build quality and I think they have one of the better reputations in the business. There are only three things that concern me about prs guitars.

1. Price- We could go back and forth all day one whether they cost too much or not. IMHO some of their guitars are actually priced very well while others I think are a face rape.

2. The ever evolving neck heel. Short heel - Love it. Long heel- dislike it. Long shelf heel- Really? They can claim its for stability all they want but really how many of the old heels have you guys seen fail? not many for me. And it cant be so bad if they still will make some models with the old one.

3. 10 tops. IMHO they are too hit and miss. In the 80's and 90s a Ten top got me weak in the knees. Now not so much. Sometimes I will see 10 tops that look like they really didnt deserve the title. And what surprises me even more is that sometimes Ill see a newer PRS that ISNT a 10 top but looks nicer than the 10 top its hanging next to. All in all I think the qualifications of what a 10 top is and should be have gone down. Either that or they have multiple people grading wood and they have very different standards. 

Aside from these things I think they kick ass. But I dont think they are beyond criticism. Not even my beloved Carvin is above criticism. Im not a PRS hater. But im not a fanboy either. And even though I fully admit that I am in fact a Carvin Fanboy, I can admit they have put out lemons and have fucked shit up. They are humans, It happens. Hell thats why I dont own my first carvin build anymore. The difference between me and some Is that I will give credit where it is due and I can also have a realistic opinion no matter what brand is being discussed. And no, I am not referring to anyone on this forum.


----------



## JStraitiff

i have personally been on both sides of the spectrum regarding PRS. At one point i loved them and wanted a custom 24 so bad. Unfortunately most of it is aesthetic appeal. I wasnt extremely impressed with it when i went to play one. I have a few main problems with them.

1) Scale length: They are mostly short scale lengths like 24 3/4" or something like that.

2) Price: They are very expensive. The SE's are okay and i would consider owning one but there arent as many options on them.

3) Tops: In my opinion PRS has the absolute best color options for tops. Eriza Verde melts me. Except that PRS does the worst job i have ever seen bookmatching. I swear some of the pieces must be from different trees. They might as well put a piece of binding down the center of the guitar because there is always a huge noticeable line.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Some folks like when the figure lines of flamed maple don't match up.


----------



## ExousRulez

JStraitiff said:


> i have personally been on both sides of the spectrum regarding PRS. At one point i loved them and wanted a custom 24 so bad. Unfortunately most of it is aesthetic appeal. I wasnt extremely impressed with it when i went to play one. I have a few main problems with them.
> 
> 1) Scale length: They are mostly short scale lengths like 24 3/4" or something like that.
> 
> 2) Price: They are very expensive. The SE's are okay and i would consider owning one but there arent as many options on them.
> 
> 3) Tops: In my opinion PRS has the absolute best color options for tops. Eriza Verde melts me. Except that PRS does the worst job i have ever seen bookmatching. I swear some of the pieces must be from different trees. They might as well put a piece of binding down the center of the guitar because there is always a huge noticeable line.


 25 scale actually. I prefer it to 25 1/2 because it fits my hands better and the 10 inch radius is really comfortable compared to flatter radius guitars.


----------



## Rap Hat

I think PRS does an excellent job bookmatching where it's applicable or required, fwiw. Look at the previous page: Out of all the pics on it, I can only see one instance where the top might not have a perfect or near perfect bookmatch, and that's most likely because of the angle/lighting.

Sometimes it looks off in pics because of how 3D the grain is. My CE22 has an okay flame and when viewed at a certain angle some of the flame seems to disappear on one side, making it look non-bookmatched. Then you view it another way and it pops out double and shows the excellent bookmatch.


----------



## Danukenator

Just as a general commentary on PRS's. I've enjoyed all of the ones I've played at my local store. An SE model was actually shockingly good for the price, I think that was the Soapbar. The others were a Custom 22 or 24 (don't remember) a Singlecut and a hollowbody. Both the Custom and Single cut rocked, played like butter, though were set up for a more medium action. The Hollow body seemed a little sketchy. The toggle didn't feel secure and had a little give to it on the sides, perhaps it just needed to be tightened but it seemed like the route/hole was a little too large? Overall, I'd say I liked them but don't think I'd jump at one given what else is available in their price range.

On a side note about this thread in general, while remaining neutral, both sides of this are getting a little heated. The title clearly states this is a place to talk about PRS not a club for the fans. People with, what I believe to be, some reasonably expressed opinions are getting treated as haters. 

My point being, if someone doesn't believe something is worth the money or blah blah blah, let them hold that opinion unless it is an obvious attempt to spread misinformation. And don't write off someone's opinion as hating. Being part of other forums, this behavior only leads to chunks of people that become slightly detached from the rest of the members (...Agile fans...but only sometimes).


----------



## purpledc

CTID said:


> The only PRS sig I really don't like is Mikael Åkerfeldt's. I'd most likely not buy any guitarist's signature guitar, because personally that makes me feel like I'm playing somebody else's guitar. But to me his signature with the fucking massive Opeth 'O' on it is the worst of them all. I love Opeth, but that's just too much for me.



What about the nick cantenese? that thing with the red binding and the GIANT logo on it is a turn off. I think signature guitars no matter who makes them are tacky. Id take a Dime bag just to show support to a fallen hero but thats about it.


----------



## purpledc

JStraitiff said:


> 3) Tops: In my opinion PRS has the absolute best color options for tops. Eriza Verde melts me. Except that PRS does the worst job i have ever seen bookmatching. I swear some of the pieces must be from different trees. They might as well put a piece of binding down the center of the guitar because there is always a huge noticeable line.



This I dont agree with. But because after learning how to build these things you realize that it almost impossible (its luck of the draw really) to match a flame top perfectly and even more so with a quilt top. You see the tops are matched before the shape of the guitar is cut. A thick piece of maple is split down the center and opened up. Then these two pieces are matched and glued to the body wood of the soon to be guitar. Then its put into a cnc and machined out. Two things are going to effect just how far the center line strays.

1. Is it a dished top like on many prs or is it a flat top? A flat top is ALWAYS going to be book matched better. The reason being the wood is cut and is and exact mirror image of the opposite piece. And even though you will remove some material its likely going to be under an 1/8 - 1/4" depending on the guitar and manufacturing method. Dishing a top means your going to cut deeper into the wood closest to the edge of the instrument. And as your doing that not only is the wood grain changing on the left side but also just as fast on the right. This can cause major differences after the guitar top was actually initially matched.


2. How deep the dish is if there is one. The deeper you go the more the center line is going to shift as the grain pattern of the wood shifts throughout the lumber and its almost impossible to tell when a major change in grain structure is taking place. A top can be perfectly matched and be completely different with the first cut of a router bit. 



Bottom line is if you want a perfectly matched top you should still with a flat top guitar. And if you MUST have a carved top stick to flame as it is less noticeable when the center line starts to wander. The only reason why you see schecters and esp and even PRS SE guitars with what appears to be a better matched top is because they are dealing with paper thin veneers. These veneers are applied after the main shape of the body is cut out. In this case there is no wandering of the center line as the wood is so thin your almost guaranteed to get a mirror image of the opposite side.


----------



## soliloquy

/\ idk, on one hand, yes, that is true that maple caps are hard to book match. and veneers are matched afterwards, thus, they are more often than not, perfectly book matched.

however, (obviously i cant say ANY company name, regardless of origin of country), there are tons of guitar companies that do provide carved top maple caps that do have either a dished top, and they are constantly perfectly book matched, or at least, much better than PRS.

however, to me, that isn't really a deal breaker


----------



## purpledc

soliloquy said:


> /\ idk, on one hand, yes, that is true that maple caps are hard to book match. and veneers are matched afterwards, thus, they are more often than not, perfectly book matched.
> 
> however, (obviously i cant say ANY company name, regardless of origin of country), there are tons of guitar companies that do provide carved top maple caps that do have either a dished top, and they are constantly perfectly book matched, or at least, much better than PRS.
> 
> however, to me, that isn't really a deal breaker




I dont think its necessarily hard to book match a top. In reality its pretty damn easy. Split wood in half, open like book, match the left to its mirror image on the right and your set. But You simply never know whats going to happen after that blade starts cutting into the wood. The only thing that can make one companies guitars better than another in this department is how many units they decide to scrap or paint a solid color due to the grain change.


----------



## technomancer




----------



## themike

purpledc said:


> What about the nick cantenese? that thing with the red binding and the GIANT logo on it is a turn off.


----------



## soliloquy

th3m1ke said:


>


----------



## themike

soliloquy said:


>



I know - but that model is discontinued. The one I posted is the current Cantese model...


----------



## Adeamus

I figured after Mike was posting in here with HIS awesome PTC job I had to chime in with mine. All the guys at the PTC are god damn guitar ninjas. The thing about guys like James akak "Skitchy" over there is that they work on normal guitars all year long, so when you approach them with a really weird idea (Like a routed Peizo for Mikes' guitar, or my obvious Kaoss pad) they are all going to love the idea and do everything they can to exceed your expectations.


So, I think my plan for my next guitar is to do a Graphtech Ghost Peizo/MIDI-hex floyd rose, a sustaniac, and if I can jam a kaoss pad on it I sure will.

You're in a band, you want attention, the PTC will help you get it.


----------



## bob123

PRS seems to be hit or miss with me. I can't bond with a "new" PRS, but I've picked up some older/used ones that physically pained me to put down lol


----------



## davidb1986

JStraitiff said:


> 1) Scale length: They are mostly short scale lengths like 24 3/4" or something like that.



Actually they are mostly 25" scales with the exception of some private stocks, LTD ED, the SC245s, Santana, SE245, Bernie Marsden SE, Akerson SE, and the newer version of the Santana SE. All those are 24 1/2" scale. I have to say the 25" scale on my Tremonti SE and Singlecut SE are great! I had a 2008 PRS SC250 that I sold to pay off what debt I had before getting married that had the 25" scale and that thing rocked. They do have the Mushok SE that is a 27.7" baritone that I have been wanting to try even though I don't play metal or do any drop tuning. Also Mark Tremonti just got a USA Tremonti USA Baritone that I hope is either released as a production model or non Private Stock LTD Run.



Danukenator said:


> Just as a general commentary on PRS's. I've enjoyed all of the ones I've played at my local store. An SE model was actually shockingly good for the price



The SE are amazing! I modded both of mine heavily with PRS USA electronics and they out play my Gibson Les Paul Custom that has been modded with Burstbucker 1 and 2s (The Gibby is my go to guitar for a vintage bluesy sound). I got the Singlecut SE for $356 new from a Canadian PRS dealer who put it up on a one day auction, and the Tremonti SE from Guitar Center for $400 new due to them selling the PRS gigbag that came with the guitar. After getting them for those prices I can't justify getting another $2000+ PRS for a while. At least until my wife and I are done with school and are a little bit more settled and stable (Been married only 8 months). When you can get a new SE from prices well under $800 that stand up to a Gibson guitar between $500 to $2000 stock, and stand up to the Gibson Custom Shop guitars after being modded. There's no need to buy a $2000 PRS for a while. Plus I am a big fan of the USA PRS pickups!!!!!

What I really want is a Royal Blue PRS Zach Myers SE and put 2 Dragon II bass pickups in the neck and middle, and a PRS HFS pickup in the bridge, and wire it like the Chris Henderson PRS guitars where the middle pickup is turned on and off using a push pull pot in the neck tone knob position.


----------



## Musza

I love my CU22 (bought from ledzep4eva here), one of the best 6-stringer I ever played. I recorded my new song using it:



and some porn:


----------



## davidb1986

Musza said:


> I love my CU22 (bought from ledzep4eva here), one of the best 6-stringer I ever played. I recorded my new song using it:
> 
> 
> 
> and some porn:





Nice looking CU22!!! I love the 5 way rotary knobs/switches. I put a control harness and pickups from an old CE24 with a 5 way rotary in my PRS Singlecut SE!


----------



## Key_Maker

This is the new Nick Catanese:


----------



## vampiregenocide

s_k_mullins said:


>



Holy crap I had no idea he even played 7 string guitars. He's a sweet guitarist. Saw him a while back with Seether.


----------



## purpledc

th3m1ke said:


>



yep thats better, but not what I was talking about


----------



## b7string

With regards to bookmatching, if you are expecting it to be like holding up a mirror down the middle and seeing identical figure, that will very very rarely happen, even if the piece is cut right down the middle and perfectly lined up.

If you think of the flame or figure like an ondulating wave (picture if you're viewing it from the side) and you cut it in half, or just high or low of the half-way point (as you never really know if the half-way point even exists in the piece you are using) you would have one side with peaks, and one side with troughs when you opened it up. Which is why some bookmatches look like they were slid 1 flame streak too low and then glued. (And sometimes don't even look like they match at all). The real tell is if the direction of the streaks is reflected about the middle axis of the top, not if the lines appear to line up directly, or look like a mirror image.

Reference on wood figures:
Figure in Wood

And I love my Custom 24. Not a word of a lie, its the best feeling, best sounding, best looking guitar I've ever played. 

Yeah it cost me a pretty penny. But so did my custom Daemoness I have on order. In fact that guitar will cost me more. Will they be the same quality? Time will tell I guess, when I have both in my hands. But I've gone through 3 guitars upgrading until I reached the PRS, and if I'd have just bought the PRS outright, would have saved myself about $2700 in the mean time


----------



## themike

Simple solution - if someone doesn't like the bookmatching, they should just buy a one piece top   

My 513:


----------



## Church2224

th3m1ke said:


> Simple solution - if someone doesn't like the bookmatching, they should just buy a one piece top
> 
> My 513:




That is just flat out gorgeous! Awesome guitar man


----------



## themike

Church2224 said:


> That is just flat out gorgeous! Awesome guitar man


 
Thanks man - you know, just a run of the mill, standard production line PRS


----------



## Church2224

th3m1ke said:


> Thanks man - you know, just a run of the mill, standard production line PRS



Yeah those production guitars are such crap, only customs and handmade guitars are worth it 

JK, I think my favorite guitars I have ever played are Production PRSi, Music Music, Jackson USA and ESP Standard Series guitars. Such awesome quality and attention to detail in their run of the mill production guitars, awesome stuff, and this is no absolutely no exception.


----------



## trickae

HighGain510 said:


> I have owned a TON of PRS guitars. Honestly, my favorite PRS are the CE models (the bolt-on model, discontinued last year but the used and NOS ones are abundantly found in the US at least) and also the 2nd least expensive next to the Mira. I like their set neck models as well but to a lesser extent, the CEs I've owned have all been snappier and I really dig that.  They are worth the cash IMO (I only buy used anymore, I think the new prices are still a bit too much for me) but I think you should play a few before you can really make that decision for yourself.





vanhendrix said:


> Yes, absolutely worth it. I was so astounded by my PRS that I emailed the company just to _thank_ them. I have lots of fancy guitars, but I previously had no idea that this level of perfection was even possible. The quality of the woods and workmanship is *second to none*. The in-house pickups are also to die for.
> 
> I can't say enough about these guitars. Just get one...get lots.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Also, I agree with the post above me. The one I settled on was the 3rd one I tried. Although they are still the first, second, and third best guitars I've ever played.



I'm suprised to hear this - i've tried out 4 PRS guitars and could not get comfortable with them. What models did you try? 

Personally I tried really hard to get into them back during my heavy ibanez addiction during the late 90's early 2000's. I tried the tremonti and santana models but hated the upper fret access. Also I remember them having a neck heel that felt like old RG's /Sabers that I hated to death. 

What mystical guitars are you guys playing?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

love prs guitars!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HighGain510

trickae said:


> I'm suprised to hear this - i've tried out 4 PRS guitars and could not get comfortable with them. What models did you try?
> 
> Personally I tried really hard to get into them back during my heavy ibanez addiction during the late 90's early 2000's. I tried the tremonti and santana models but hated the upper fret access. Also I remember them having a neck heel that felt like old RG's /Sabers that I hated to death.
> 
> What mystical guitars are you guys playing?



Well based on the tone of your post, sounds like they just don't suite you. Nothing "mystical" about the PRS I've owned or played that magically makes them no problem for me to play but is holding you back, I'm sure the same goes for anyone else who doesn't have an issue with them.  The Tremonti model has hardly any heel at all so if you're struggling with the upper fret access I don't know what to tell you. 






Maybe PRS just aren't for you.  Tremonti sure doesn't seem to have any issue shredding on them.


----------



## Jake

I need to play a Tremonti as I feel that's the only PRS I'd get along with. I've played a few SC's, a 513 (wasn't too bad just didn't agree with it), a hollow body SC that i hated even if it was beautiful, the Santana i played had horrible action and reaaaally old strings but i don't blame PRS for that that's guitar centers fault. Although I would probably enjoy a custom 22 or 24 

maybe one day ill have a PRS but for now its just not what i need haha


----------



## Poho

of the dozens of PRS guitars that I have tried, I have only liked two. this saddens me, because i've always wanted one since they are so pretty.


----------



## MFB

I've played a few of their USA models and they were fine guitars, but something about the Mikael SE I played was fucking fantastic and I had to force myself not to buy it since I had a new car on the way. I miss that guitar, last 6 string I actually GASed for since I couldn't have it


----------



## soliloquy

this was posted on mylespaul.com:




thehikingdude said:


> It's late and I'm exhausted after lugging gear back and forth for a blues gig tonight. I left home with only one guitar and came home with two <surprise gift>. Will post more tomorrow. Say hello to Bahama Mama!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surprise Gift Video:


----------



## MFB

That. fucking. quilt.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

I've tried quite a few PRS guitars and although they often have stunning beauty and always top grade craftsmanship, I've only played a few I really enjoyed. I just resolved that they just aren't for me. The killer for me is the large heal joint on them. I prefer the older pre-factory PRS models and some of the Private Stock I've been lucky enough to mess with. Some of the most beautiful guitars I've ever seen were PRS 10 tops. No doubt I am a sucker for the faded blues, aquamarines, teal/blue blends, eriza verdes, and my all time favorite: glacier blue. Just stupid beautiful 3-D quilts, bursts, and flames. 

I've never been a huge fan of the pickups, any of them, but I will agree there are some styles they just nail. I'm still hunting to see if I can find "the right one" for me. The newer artist packages, one-offs, and models show me promise for my tastes (not so much the prices though!). The P22 is of interest; I'm glad you can get a solid body with a piezo system outside of the Private Stock. If I can find the right combo of feel (smaller heal joint) and looks I would be willing to take the dive. Right now that hasn't been on a model under 10 grand... but I'll keep looking.

My favorite ever was an early 90's Custom 24 in a faded whale blue. It played like a dream. The & grand price tag was the only stopper for me. One of these days that won't.


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> That. fucking. quilt.



Private stock Bahama Mama... there were 5 of them made in various models. I LOVE that color and will be getting a guitar in that finish sooner or later.

Front and back pics of the 5


----------



## themike

technomancer said:


> Private stock Bahama Mama... there were 5 of them made in various models. I LOVE that color and will be getting a guitar in that finish sooner or later.



Amen dude - those were spec'd by my friend Brent from The Guitar Shop up in Canada! 

He gets the best of the best, there is no denying it and the Mama's are a great example. He has a new series being finished now that he's calling the "earth" series to represent the world ending this year (lolz silly Mayans!).



soliloquy said:


> this was posted on mylespaul.com:



I know what you mean... about a year or two they surprised him with a beautiful singlecut. He also has one of the nicest PS hollowbodies I've ever seen. Crazy nice burl top!


----------



## technomancer

What the hell, a closeup of one of them


----------



## soliloquy

/\ cant say i like the maple necks on those. visually they seem beautiful, but from an instrument point, i just HATE the feel of maple necks. but i still wouldn't kick that out of bed, or any of them for that matter. 



MAJ Meadows SF said:


> I've tried quite a few PRS guitars and although they often have stunning beauty and always top grade craftsmanship, I've only played a few I really enjoyed. I just resolved that they just aren't for me. The killer for me is the large heal joint on them. I prefer the older pre-factory PRS models and some of the Private Stock I've been lucky enough to mess with. Some of the most beautiful guitars I've ever seen were PRS 10 tops. No doubt I am a sucker for the faded blues, aquamarines, teal/blue blends, eriza verdes, and my all time favorite: glacier blue. Just stupid beautiful 3-D quilts, bursts, and flames.
> 
> I've never been a huge fan of the pickups, any of them, but I will agree there are some styles they just nail. I'm still hunting to see if I can find "the right one" for me. The newer artist packages, one-offs, and models show me promise for my tastes (not so much the prices though!). The P22 is of interest; I'm glad you can get a solid body with a piezo system outside of the Private Stock. If I can find the right combo of feel (smaller heal joint) and looks I would be willing to take the dive. Right now that hasn't been on a model under 10 grand... but I'll keep looking.
> 
> My favorite ever was an early 90's Custom 24 in a faded whale blue. It played like a dream. The & grand price tag was the only stopper for me. One of these days that won't.




if the neck joint seems to irk you, why not try the singlecut guitars? they may not have a 24 fret version of them, but they have some GREAT fret access and are just a joy to play if you find the one that speaks to you.


----------



## technomancer

soliloquy said:


> /\ cant say i like the maple necks on those. visually they seem beautiful, but from an instrument point, i just HATE the feel of maple necks. but i still wouldn't kick that out of bed, or any of them for that matter.



You must have the most sensitive fingers in the universe to be able to tell the difference between maple and mahogany on a finished neck


----------



## Thrashmanzac

wouldnt a painted maple neck feel alot like a painted mahogany neck?


----------



## Pav

Thrashmanzac said:


> wouldnt a painted maple neck feel alot like a painted mahogany neck?


Yes, aside from mahogany being heavier.


----------



## soliloquy

/\ i often play unplugged, and maple necks, unplugged, just dont sound right. and yes, i am a believer that pickups make most of the sound/tone differences (amps too, just anything electronic related), but when playing unplugged, to me, maple necks to sound awkward :s


----------



## MFB

HHHHNNNNNNGGGGGHHHHH

ALL MY MONEY, ALL MY FUCKING MONEY FOR THAT GUITAR!


----------



## soliloquy

MFB said:


> HHHHNNNNNNGGGGGHHHHH
> 
> ALL MY MONEY, ALL MY FUCKING MONEY FOR THAT GUITAR!



but just imagine the perfection and beauty it screams of!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

soliloquy said:


> if the neck joint seems to irk you, why not try the singlecut guitars? they may not have a 24 fret version of them, but they have some GREAT fret access and are just a joy to play if you find the one that speaks to you.



True, I like the feel of the current SCs to the others, but I still like to grab the bottom of the neck with my thumb, as opposed to having it on the side. I have smaller hands, and it's just a personal preference. I have a knock off LP that has a small heal set in neck. It's perfect. 

But the old 85-93 PRS models are perfect. Just expensive. I'll snag one because I also love their tone and sustain, and they feel older or vintage, which is attractive. I dunno I'm just picky with this brand. 

@ Technomancer: you are absolutely killing me with those pics.


----------



## asphyx123

I have a 24 Custom. What I like about it is the versatility in regards of tone that you can get out of it. I think if you have the right expectations for one of these they it can be the perfect guitar, especially if you want to play something like rock, jazz, blues. You can get a decent high gain tone out of it, too. But imho the PRS pickups are not made for this.

The neckprofile is very comfortable, but doesn't feel like it's made for fast shredding.

What I don't like about most PRSs is:
-the tremolo is not very stable, 2-3 divebombs and the tuning will be off
-the pickup selector switch


----------



## JP Universe

the back of those Bahamas.... holy fuck


----------



## themike

asphyx123 said:


> You can get a decent high gain tone out of it, too. But imho the PRS pickups are not made for this.
> 
> What I don't like about most PRSs is:
> -the tremolo is not very stable, 2-3 divebombs and the tuning will be off
> -the pickup selector switch


 
- Pickup swap - plain and simple. Stock pickups on a guitar are catered to what a majority of its buyers will play and with PRS, metal tends to not be 
number 1 in that department which is fine. I'd say my Tremonti pickup set is high-gain enough to compete with my Bareknuckle Aftermaths 

- What year is your PRS? I ask because the tuners have changed throughout the years. My PRS have Phase II locking tuners and even after abusing the 
bar, its still perfectly in tune.

- I am assuming you mean the 5-way rotary? Its awesome but I guess not for anyone. They make a 3 way drop in kit for anyone who wants to change it.

I feel like people are affraid to change their instruments to cater them better, especially if its something like a PRS. These things are built like tanks, so dont be affraid to hack it up and make it your own


----------



## technomancer

Since I'm posting some pics, one more PRS finish I really love: White Tiger


----------



## HighGain510

technomancer said:


> Since I'm posting some pics, one more PRS finish I really love: White Tiger



Meh, that's okay.... if you like AWESOME!  I'm a big fan of that finish too.


----------



## ExousRulez

On a online site to order a custom 24 they have a rosewood neck option for 445$, how do they finish the neck?


----------



## ibanez4lifesz

Big PRS guy here...though I've had some affairs with other guitar brands over the years, the ones that always stay the same are my few PRSi. 

I've always been a HUGE fan of Emil Werstler's Charcoal Cherry Burst...when Mike got his CU22 refinished in the color, I was sooo happy to see PRS was able to do it again. 

Then this popped up for sale...let's just say it took all but 30 seconds to the sold...come to papa 

The coolest thing...the binding is stained charcoal...such a unique touch! 
















NGD with better pics when she lands!


----------



## j_m_s

This is a CU22. Currently has Tom Anderson pickups inside it.. these were taken when it was stock. 

Originally didn't like the neck on it but I've come to like it quite a lot! It's got the wide-fat profile. Very sweet. 


























Live pic of my bro using it at a conference!


----------



## Pav

^ Very nice. And you're very trusting. If it was my brother playing my guitar, I'd tell him to keep both his feet on the floor, since my axe is worth more than his life obviously. 




ibanez4lifesz said:


> Big PRS guy here...though I've had some affairs with other guitar brands over the years, the ones that always stay the same are my few PRSi.
> 
> I've always been a HUGE fan of Emil Werstler's Charcoal Cherry Burst...when Mike got his CU22 refinished in the color, I was sooo happy to see PRS was able to do it again.
> 
> Then this popped up for sale...let's just say it took all but 30 seconds to the sold...come to papa
> 
> The coolest thing...the binding is stained charcoal...such a unique touch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NGD with better pics when she lands!


I love that color. That has to be one of the most unique finishes I've ever seen. Doesn't help that I dig Emil Werstler to begin with.


----------



## MFB

Techno, quit being a dick and posting PRSi in finishes I can't afford  Not helping.


----------



## themike

ibanez4lifesz said:


> NGD with better pics when she lands!



Congrats man, shes gorgeous! That one is definitely inspired by our refinish because Shawn and I came up with the Charcoal binding


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> Techno, quit being a dick and posting PRSi in finishes I can't afford  Not helping.



Deal with it, I can't afford one either  (at least not from PRS )


----------



## infernalservice

ExousRulez said:


> On a online site to order a custom 24 they have a rosewood neck option for 445$, how do they finish the neck?



They don't. You play it raw. It feels, sounds, and literally smells great.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

The P22 really has my attention, even more if it had the seemingly smaller heel the 2012 custom 24s have. I'm just eyeballing photos; I won't be able to try these all out until I redeploy. But with that said, it seems like either a custom artist package or just the right used one with modifications is the only way for my insanely picky ass to go. That's tough, because a fairly loaded P22 is going to run more than my BRJ and Daemoness builds combined (although the Daemoness is going to get there...)! 

I love the flame on Al Di Meola's PS McCarty; the grey/charcoal faded one. That grade of flamed maple with a 'Blue Fade' finish in color tones of Glacier Blue to Ice Blue to Aquamarine, all with a light faded denim throughout, would give me a freaking heart attack. That's it for me right there. Matching Glacier Blue flamed maple neck, mahogany body, Macassar Ebony fret board, standard everything else, and yeah, I need to sell some gear. Or a car. Leave me alone I'm talking myself into this.

I spotted a CU 22 with the 'blue fade' finish on ebay; gorgeous guitar. How hard would it be to install a piezo into a PRS? I'd be scared, and scared to let a repair man for that matter, to go at it and f'up the finish. But that would be a short term solution if it's possible. 

GAS Pics:


----------



## xeL

Whilst I have always loved PRS guitars I have always been kinda dissapointed with the options that applied to a production Standard/Custom 24 such as fretboard wood, scale length and basic finishes to name a few (the older solid colors such as pearl white are some of my favorites). The new artist package though Is a great addition allowing for different neck/fretboard woods but for the price of a Cu24 with rosewood neck ($7300) I could fund a whole lot more.

On a side note I played 2 older set neck PRSi (1 Cu24 and 1 Standard 24 iirc) a few days ago and I just can't play my CE's without being slihgtly dissapointed, looks like a new purchase Is on the horizon after I recieve my 2 customs.


----------



## themike

xeL said:


> The new artist package though Is a great addition allowing for different neck/fretboard woods but for the price of a Cu24 with rosewood neck ($7300) I could fund a whole lot more.



I am assuming the exchange rate is whats marking that price up so high for you?


----------



## loktide

ahhhh, why did i enter this thread. not helping my PRS gas


----------



## xeL

th3m1ke said:


> I am assuming the exchange rate is whats marking that price up so high for you?



I plucked the numbers from the PRS pricelist here but once 20% tax (if it applies) is factored In It becomes much higher.

If I was In the US I would probably jump for one though.


----------



## atimoc

My Singlecut has completely spoiled me, I hardly ever pick up my other guitars anymore... the Strat gets occasional playtime when singlecoils are needed, but the RGs are completely collecting dust. A part of me wants to unload them all to fund a CU24 or another SC, damn you PRS...


----------



## maliciousteve

^ do it. 

I'm spoiled by my 2 PRSi's. A CE22 and a Singlecut Standard Satin. I don't play the Strat because tech I took it to for a fret dress cut the nut slot of the Low E too low, so I have to have higher than comfortable action. But even still, I can't stop playing the Singlecut. I've only had a few months and it feels like an extension of myself.


----------



## themike

xeL said:


> I plucked the numbers from the PRS pricelist here but once 20% tax (if it applies) is factored In It becomes much higher.
> 
> If I was In the US I would probably jump for one though.



FYI those are MSRP, not actual street price


----------



## Adeamus

Hey Mike

So I was just RE-reading this thread (because sometimes all I want to do at 3:30AM is feel like my four american PRS's arn't enough  ) and it made me realize something...

...you STILL haven't given us a video of you playing with your PTC job.

I think we all deserve it, even if its just you playing "Mary Had a Little Lamb"


----------



## deftones-88

I have the PRS Allender and it's by far one of the comfiest guitars I've owned. not to mention its feel and sound. Never had an issue and the finish is excellent. Oh and it sounds FANTASTIC as well!  So I am pro PRS!


----------



## themike

Adeamus said:


> Hey Mike
> 
> So I was just RE-reading this thread (because sometimes all I want to do at 3:30AM is feel like my four american PRS's arn't enough  ) and it made me realize something...
> 
> ...you STILL haven't given us a video of you playing with your PTC job.
> 
> I think we all deserve it, even if its just you playing "Mary Had a Little Lamb"


 
Haha if you really want a sound clip of me playing "Mary Had A Little Lamb"......... I'll haz to look 4 duh tabs first


----------



## Hirschberger

Torn between a PRS Custom 24 and a Mayones Regius 6. Decisions, decisions... wish I had the money for both


----------



## technomancer

Hirschberger said:


> Torn between a PRS Custom 24 and a Mayones Regius 6. Decisions, decisions... wish I had the money for both



PRS hands down


----------



## themike

Hirschberger said:


> Torn between a PRS Custom 24 and a Mayones Regius 6. Decisions, decisions... wish I had the money for both


 



technomancer said:


> PRS hands down


 
+1 - the man's rep is in the orange for a reasion


----------



## OlisDead

Hirschberger said:


> Torn between a PRS Custom 24 and a Mayones Regius 6. Decisions, decisions... wish I had the money for both



I owned both. I still have my PRS not my Mayones. PRS all the way!!!


----------



## Hirschberger

Wow, thanks for the quick responses guys. I'm definitely leaning towards the PRS, but I have to try out a few of them before I really make my mind up. One thing I'm still trying to figure out is the whole pattern normal/pattern thin neck thing. Can anyone shed some light on the differences between the two and which is more desirable (if one is preferable over the other for whatever reason)?


----------



## themike

Hirschberger said:


> Wow, thanks for the quick responses guys. I'm definitely leaning towards the PRS, but I have to try out a few of them before I really make my mind up. One thing I'm still trying to figure out is the whole pattern normal/pattern thin neck thing. Can anyone shed some light on the differences between the two and which is more desirable (if one is preferable over the other for whatever reason)?



Pattern Thin is the current take on the previous "Wide Thin" neck, which is the thinner neck carve that PRS offers. Pattern regular is a little broader at the shoulders. Essentially if you like thin necks you'd go with the Pattern Thin, and if you like a slightly chunkier neck you'd go for Pattern Regular. 



PRSguitars.com said:


> *PATTERN NECK SHAPES
> *
> Neck shapes have always been a high priority for PRS and a hallmark of our quality. A guitar should feel comfortable, like "home," as soon as you pick it up, and the neck is paramount to that connection. These new neck shapes reflect modern tooling and programming that allows us to even more preciously shape and consistently reproduce our necks.
> 
> Perfected after years of prototyping, the new "*Pattern*" neck is an updated Wide Fat PRS neck style based on Paul&#8217;s pre-factory design. These necks were found on the instruments built for Carlos Santana, Peter Frampton and Howard Leese from the late 70&#8217;s to the mid 80&#8217;s.
> 
> The new "*Pattern Regular*" neck shape is similar to the traditional PRS regular neck found on guitars made in the late 80&#8217;s at PRS&#8217;s former Virginia Avenue location.
> 
> The "*Pattern Thin*" neck is an updated version of PRS&#8217;s traditional Wide Thin neck.


----------



## slowro

ibanez4lifesz said:


> Big PRS guy here...though I've had some affairs with other guitar brands over the years, the ones that always stay the same are my few PRSi.
> 
> I've always been a HUGE fan of Emil Werstler's Charcoal Cherry Burst...when Mike got his CU22 refinished in the color, I was sooo happy to see PRS was able to do it again.
> 
> Then this popped up for sale...let's just say it took all but 30 seconds to the sold...come to papa
> 
> The coolest thing...the binding is stained charcoal...such a unique touch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NGD with better pics when she lands!


 
Holy lord 
DIBS!!!!!


----------



## fortisursus

My friend has a PRS 513. Trans black, gold hardware. Beautiful guitar, but honestly it was nowhere near my expectations for a 3k guitar. It was good but had no 'Wow!' factor. I really much preferred his puzzle top Ibanez RG. PRS definitely has some of the nicest finishes. Whenever I see the whale blue, it just makes me melt. I would much rather just look at it than play it.


----------



## slowro

513's get a mixed review from people but I would love one. I believe they are not that "hot" but that wouldn't be a deal beaker for mr. The pickups look cool as a bonus


----------



## s_k_mullins

Bump for PRS love. That Tremonti model up above is so awesome!


And some fade finish porn...I absolutely love PRS's fade finishes.


----------



## hairychris

Got my 2005 solid Rosewood necked Cu24 Artist Pack with BKP Cold Sweats...










Pimped PRS by hairychris444, on Flickr

Seriously cool guitar, I'd love to refin (in black/white) at PTC but from the UK the pricing & shipping is a GIT.

Got an '87 Standard too, although if I need to rearrange my collection it'll be the first one out of the door. I'd hate to see it go as it sings like a bastard and the original pickups + 5 way + sweet switch give some interesting tones.




Full length by hairychris444, on Flickr


----------



## texshred777

@hairychris

Those are some beauties. Particularly that Cu24..I wouldn't mind having either, though.


----------



## HighGain510

This is still one of my favorite guitars! 































Neck is like a chocolate bar (and still smells great too! ), sustain is amazing, Dragon I's sound absolutely fantastic! One of my favorites!


----------



## technomancer

HighGain510 said:


> This is still one of my favorite guitars!
> 
> Neck is like a chocolate bar (and still smells great too! ), sustain is amazing, Dragon I's sound absolutely fantastic! One of my favorites!



Good now don't sell it again unless it's to me


----------



## master of the human race

I've always thought of PRS as a brand for old failed musicians in their twilight years. That might not be the case but it's what definitely comes to mind. PRS along with Parker, Gibson and Fender. The high end stuff at least.


----------



## Mordacain

master of the human race said:


> I've always thought of PRS as a brand for old failed musicians in their twilight years. That might not be the case but it's what definitely comes to mind. PRS along with Parker, Gibson and Fender. The high end stuff at least.



I hate to ask but curiosity is getting the better of me...why would you think that?


----------



## texshred777

master of the human race said:


> I've always thought of PRS as a brand for old failed musicians in their twilight years. That might not be the case but it's what definitely comes to mind. PRS along with Parker, Gibson and Fender. The high end stuff at least.


 
Paul Waggoner's(BTBAM) certainly a failure...


PRS Guitars | Artists

So much fail.


----------



## LLink2411

I have played a few PRS'. Most were diappointingly plastic-feeling and way too "look at me, I'm trying too hard" to warrant the prices they were asking. Some were very classy/understated and played well, but they were even more expensive than the other ones XD

I'm not nearly old or easily amused enough to fall under the spell of their exclusivity or how pretty they look in pictures on the internet to really GAS for one. That said, you could do a lot worse if you have the change to drop on the really good ones. Plus, the models are really seeming to only increase in quality year after year.


My real problem though is how stiff they feel and how dry some of them sound. That being said, I do like how light they all are. I think I will get one one day, I just need to find the right one.




Mordacain said:


> I hate to ask but curiosity is getting the better of me...why would you think that?



Cognitave dissonance. Or the fact that a lot of musicians in their twilight years do actually play them.


----------



## master of the human race

Mordacain said:


> I hate to ask but curiosity is getting the better of me...why would you think that?



I think because they appeal to an older demographic. Young guys like myself just can't afford them and think they look like coffee tables. If I go to see a show and see someone playing a PRS I automatically think they're a tool, and can someone please tell me what the fuck is up with those gay bird inlays?


----------



## Watty

LLink2411 said:


> I have played a few PRS'. Most were diappointingly plastic-feeling and way too "look at me, I'm trying too hard" to warrant the prices they were asking. Some were very classy/understated and played well, but they were even more expensive than the other ones XD



This. I've owned a few and really didn't feel that the price tag was warranted.



LLink2411 said:


> I think I will get one one day, I just need to find the right one.



Agree with this as well, I had a CE24 that I felt beat out the few Custom's I owned, despite being in poorer used shape. Really have to find the gems in order to gel with them.


----------



## Adeamus

master of the human race said:


> I think because they appeal to an older demographic. Young guys like myself just can't afford them and think they look like coffee tables. If I go to see a show and see someone playing a PRS I automatically think they're a tool, and can someone please tell me what the fuck is up with those gay bird inlays?



Man, you're really adding to the conversation here. PRS's are expensive no doubt, but I think that you need to buy one and spend some time with it.

My first PRS was a CE-24 in Blue Matteo, and I bought it and kinda felt ripped off by it honestly. I also bought a Caparison Horus around the same time, and then about a year later I was in the studio with one of my old bands recording and I discovered that the PRS blew the pants off the Caparison in tone while recording. Sure, the Caparison was a little easier to hit the highest frets, but how thick and beefy the PRS was made it hands down the better guitar. The more I've learned to play guitar, the more I've learned to appreciate PRS.

For the record, I still own that CE-24, and I think its the best sounding guitar I own to this day.

But come on, coming into a thread to just call guitars gay? What should they have? Upside down crosses? vaginas made of abalone with ruby blood squirting down the fretboard?


----------



## texshred777

Adeamus said:


> What should they have? Upside down crosses? vaginas made of abalone with ruby blood squirting down the fretboard?



I now have content for my reply to the "guitar hang up/deal breaker thread" ..thank you.


----------



## texshred777

All this CE24 love I've been reading is swaying me from a CU24..which is ok, I'll have enough for a nice used one in a couple months.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I was always on the fence with PRS, mainly because of the price :/
I saw a lot of older musicians and more classical players using them so I thought that they were built primarily for Classic rock/metal. One of the guitarists I jammed with had one and man that thing sounded great. It completely changed my looks on them. Definitely versatile


----------



## Thyrif

I've got a CE3 from '91, apparently before they started to make 22 fret versions and started calling them ce22 and ce24, and it also still has an alder body in contrary to those newer ones (both have maple top/neck though). And man this thing ROCKS! I also play some other guitars but I think I may have spoiled myself too much with this as I really don't like playing anything else anymore.. Man I wish they made more sevens, and I could afford them.. (or a cu24 for that matter, would go nice with my CE!)


----------



## master of the human race

Adeamus said:


> Man, you're really adding to the conversation here. PRS's are expensive no doubt, but I think that you need to buy one and spend some time with it.
> 
> My first PRS was a CE-24 in Blue Matteo, and I bought it and kinda felt ripped off by it honestly. I also bought a Caparison Horus around the same time, and then about a year later I was in the studio with one of my old bands recording and I discovered that the PRS blew the pants off the Caparison in tone while recording. Sure, the Caparison was a little easier to hit the highest frets, but how thick and beefy the PRS was made it hands down the better guitar. The more I've learned to play guitar, the more I've learned to appreciate PRS.
> 
> For the record, I still own that CE-24, and I think its the best sounding guitar I own to this day.
> 
> But come on, coming into a thread to just call guitars gay? What should they have? Upside down crosses? vaginas made of abalone with ruby blood squirting down the fretboard?



Dude dots are fine... it's too fanciful.


----------



## themike

It upsets me that this thread is where I should be able to passionately discuss one of my favorite instrument makers and have intelligent discussions with people who may be considering one, yet I have to leave and come back in a day or two because people are ignorant to the point where it literally makes me angry.


----------



## master of the human race

I'm sorry man, but i had to add my two cents. Expecting a thread to not have any negative post..... Well that's just ignorant. If you like PRS that's cool. I don't and in fact hate them. Two polar opposites. If you bash on ESP I'm cool with that. Cause it's opinions, if I hurt any of you guys feelings because I didn't agree with you........


----------



## scherzo1928

master of the human race said:


> Expecting a thread to not have any negative post..... Well that's just ignorant.


 
No, coming to a thread to say that a brand is gay, and that people who play them are tools is ignorant. and dumb. and...

I've never had any sort of bad experience with a PRS, quite the opposite really. A month ago I helped a teacher of mine find the ideal guitar for him, and we ended up deciding on a custom 24. The guitar was jawdroppingly beautiful, the finish was flawless, fretwork was perfect, and most of all, it sounded and played as well as it looked. Tried it through a bunch of amps just for shits and giggles before buying, and it's a very very versatile guitar as well. Don't have a single bad thing to say about the guitar.


----------



## themike

master of the human race said:


> I'm sorry man, but i had to add my two cents. Expecting a thread to not have any negative post..... Well that's just ignorant.


 
I dont mind when people have different opinions than I do, thats what makes forums like these great. Learning how to respectfully, and maybe even intellectually, express your views is another issue though. Not a single thing said by you was a valid point and your only issues that I can read from your posts are that they are expensive, and look too pretty. 

We've had plenty of fact filled discussions in this thread with people who aren't fans and thats fine becuase they've backed up their opinions with experiences.


----------



## HighGain510

master of the human race said:


> I'm sorry man, but i had to add my two cents. Expecting a thread to not have any negative post..... Well that's just ignorant. If you like PRS that's cool. I don't and in fact hate them. Two polar opposites. If you bash on ESP I'm cool with that. Cause it's opinions, if I hurt any of you guys feelings because I didn't agree with you........



It's not negative comments, I think it's more disgust with the manner in which you express them. You lack tact and your use of vocabulary is ridiculous. I see you called the inlays "gay", that absolutely reeks of a 12 year old child who cannot formulate a comment without resorting to adjectives that are both offensive and show a total lack of intelligence on your part. Come back when you mature dude, if you continue posting in that manner I give you less than a week before the mods ban your ass.


----------



## Adeamus

texshred777 said:


> All this CE24 love I've been reading is swaying me from a CU24..which is ok, I'll have enough for a nice used one in a couple months.



They are killer and you can get them used on craigslist for a song. I've seen a few pop up under $800 around Minneapolis and I always have to stop, and then remind myself I already have four american PRSs.

...But if I saw a stoptail CE-22 I might lose my willpower check.


----------



## eaeolian

master of the human race said:


> I think because they appeal to an older demographic. Young guys like myself just can't afford them and think they look like coffee tables. If I go to see a show and see someone playing a PRS I automatically think they're a tool, and can someone please tell me what the fuck is up with those gay bird inlays?



I think you can take a month off to reconsider your attitude, since you've done nothing but troll this thread.


----------



## themike

eaeolian said:


> I think you can take a month off to reconsider your attitude, since you've done nothing but troll this thread.


----------



## hairychris

LLink2411 said:


> I have played a few PRS'. Most were diappointingly plastic-feeling and way too "look at me, I'm trying too hard" to warrant the prices they were asking. Some were very classy/understated and played well, but they were even more expensive than the other ones XD
> 
> I'm not nearly old or easily amused enough to fall under the spell of their exclusivity or how pretty they look in pictures on the internet to really GAS for one. That said, you could do a lot worse if you have the change to drop on the really good ones. Plus, the models are really seeming to only increase in quality year after year.
> 
> 
> My real problem though is how stiff they feel and how dry some of them sound. That being said, I do like how light they all are. I think I will get one one day, I just need to find the right one.
> 
> Cognitave dissonance. Or the fact that a lot of musicians in their twilight years do actually play them.



I know where you're coming from - and, to a certain extent, the banned idiot.

In the UK there is a serious price point associated with them. You also tend to think of the full pimped when talking about PRS, and yeah, there's the implication that dentists and lawyers play them in their dens and that's the target market. To a degree you would be right...

However:

I thought pretty much the same until I got a great deal on one and bought it blind. We're talking Artist Pack (poncey woods) for less then a used LP Standard. I didn't get on with the fat neck or hardtail, but damn it blew me away in build quality and tone. I sold it to buy my rosewood necked one, but I kind of regret selling as it was a monster. My '87 Standard in my post above I swapped for a Jackson Custom Shop 7. I still use it more.

Seriously, you can pick up plain CEs, Satins, and others for under $1k and they are really worth a try. It really is a buyer's market, as I found out when the economy TANKED just after picking one up. 

Finally, one thing that's funny is that the PRS online community are into mad mods and refins. The people who freak about modding PRS don't tend to be users!


----------



## TheOddGoat

I got one of these as a present for getting all A*s on my GCSEs.

Was stolen within a few months.

Cried for so long.


----------



## themike

TheOddGoat said:


> I got one of these as a present for getting all A*s on my GCSEs.
> 
> Was stolen within a few months.
> 
> Cried for so long.



Fucking gorgeous man. I love the Satin Standards, and the anniversary birds made that beauty special. Sorry you she was stolen


----------



## Riffer

I'll let Paul Smith know that we should stop using the "Gay" bird inlays and stick with the "Straight" ones. How can you tell if they are gay birds anyways? Do they fly crooked or have too much pearl in the shell material?


----------



## Stemp Fester

Nice guitars but for me ruined by the fanboy-ism that can surround them...


----------



## soliloquy

TheOddGoat said:


> I got one of these as a present for getting all A*s on my GCSEs.
> 
> Was stolen within a few months.
> 
> Cried for so long.



as a fan of 'natural' looking guitars, that one turned our beautiful! i could have done without the wavy birds (i prefer em in a single row), but even with them, that was such a beauty!

where did you loose it? and when? maybe we can help you find it if its only been a few hours/days?


----------



## Ironbird

Stemp Fester said:


> Nice guitars but for me ruined by the fanboy-ism that can surround them...


That applies to all major guitar brands these days.

Have you met a Fender fanboy?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Ironbird said:


> Have you met a Fender fanboy?


 

If you haven't...

Hello, I'm Grand Moff Tim. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Stemp Fester

Ironbird said:


> That applies to all major guitar brands these days.


 
This is true, however PRS seems to me to have a _special_ type of fanboy...

Fender & Gibson are somewhat unique in that they're so big that even many non-guitarists know what a Strat or LP is, whereas ask the average Joe who Paul Reed Smith is and they wouldn't have a clue... IMO this leads to the PRS enthusiasts being a bit more fervent.

All this being said... I still bought this!


----------



## texshred777

Adeamus said:


> ...But if I saw a stoptail CE-22 I might lose my willpower check.



I nearly fumbled my own iron will roll earlier today at Guitar Rez..my wife gave me the go ahead to buy a near mint 20th Anniversary Std 24. I don't want to dip into our savings or vacation fund to buy my PRS. If its still there in a month or so it's mine, if not oh well..there's plenty more PRSi out there.


----------



## HighGain510

TheOddGoat said:


> I got one of these as a present for getting all A*s on my GCSEs.
> 
> Was stolen within a few months.
> 
> Cried for so long.



Damn that seriously sucks man.  The satin standards were awesome guitars, I always wanted a charcoal one with birds like that too.  No chance of recovering yours?


----------



## Adeamus

Riffer said:


> I'll let Paul Smith know that we should stop using the "Gay" bird inlays and stick with the "Straight" ones. How can you tell if they are gay birds anyways? Do they fly crooked or have too much pearl in the shell material?



Shit dude, if being gay makes them more pearly and fabulous I'll take them starting at around Liberace levels.


----------



## TheOddGoat

This was several years ago... 

We put out notices everywhere and stuff but no luck.

No microchip or anything either.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I don't understand how when ESP makes $2000 and $3000 guitars they're still hip and "Metal", but when PRS does it they're just catering to doctors and lawyers. 

PRS and ESP have nearly identical price points, but somehow ESP is able to escape the stigma.


----------



## thedonal

I think that they're very beautiful guitars and can see why they are revered, but I've played a few and never really connected with one. Not sure why. I think it might be the 'in between' scale length. 

I was a little surprised that it became so well used in the metal and 'nu' scene in the late 90s/early 2000's. Maybe it was because of the reverence and an attractive expensive instrument to get with your advance, along with a Mesa (probably Rectifier) amp! (I dread to think what an advance would be these days- pennies, probably!)

The last one I had a go of really needed some work- It was a well gigged and used guitar and the frets felt so rough I had to check they weren't rusty!!


----------



## soliloquy

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't understand how when ESP makes $2000 and $3000 guitars they're still hip and "Metal", but when PRS does it they're just catering to doctors and lawyers.
> 
> PRS and ESP have nearly identical price points, but somehow ESP is able to escape the stigma.





maybe different price points available in different countries? 
like esp is much cheaper in uk or australia than it is in america, and same is true with the reverse? 

though going by the esps i find here, which are usually the eclipse (most common ones i find in my area) or M or something usually fly around the 1500ish mark. most prs that are in my area usually fly around the 1800-2300ish mark

though i still think they are expensive, however, quality instruments, so price doesn't really bother me on em...i just dont 'feel' them connect to me :s


----------



## MaxOfMetal

soliloquy said:


> maybe different price points available in different countries?
> like esp is much cheaper in uk or australia than it is in america, and same is true with the reverse?
> 
> though going by the esps i find here, which are usually the eclipse (most common ones i find in my area) or M or something usually fly around the 1500ish mark. most prs that are in my area usually fly around the 1800-2300ish mark
> 
> though i still think they are expensive, however, quality instruments, so price doesn't really bother me on em...i just dont 'feel' them connect to me :s



The pricing is different in the EU and Asia, as PRS is an import over there which is hit heavily by taxes, but I was more responding to the guys here in North America, which are here discussing the pricing. 

The ESP Standard series run ~$1600 (the NTB is still $1300, but it's ULTRA barebones), while the PRS Starla and Mira start a little less at ~$1500. When you move up to the higher end models like the non-base ESPs you're looking at around $2000 to $2800, which is on par with the bulk of the production USA PRS lineup (Tremonti, NF, 305, CU24, DGT, etc.). 

Then when you hit the top of the heap, the ESP Japan models can top $4k, just like the PRS 10s, McCarty, Santana, etc. 

Both PRS and ESP regularly release limited models that can go for over five figures, it's not at all uncommon for either brand. 

The prices are amazingly similar, maybe off by $100 or so here and there, but $100 on a $1500+ guitar isn't a huge margin.


----------



## LLink2411

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't understand how when ESP makes $2000 and $3000 guitars they're still hip and "Metal", but when PRS does it they're just catering to doctors and lawyers.
> 
> PRS and ESP have nearly identical price points, but somehow ESP is able to escape the stigma.



It's all about image my friend.

Same deal with full customs and the like, regardless if they are actually all that good or not.


----------



## themike

I think the issue is that the ESP users who complain about PRSi prices aren't the guys playing the Japanese custom shop models, rather the low end LTD's. 

I also think PRS gets a lot of slack because like you said, they aren't just "metal" guitars like ESPs are mostly geared to, they are multifacited instruments that get an insanely wide spectrum of sounds. Thats not to say you can't play styles other than metal on an ESP, but since most come with EMGs you know what I mean  

I'll be honest though, PRS pickups have always had just enough bite for me to play high gain stuff easily without instantly needing a swap like most guys. I have Aftermath's in my Custom22 and I can say I enjoy my PRS Tremonti pickups just as much, if not slightly more, than the BKPs.


----------



## Mathrez

Hey guys, I'm wanting to buy a SE Custom 24. But I don't really uses tremolos, does anyone know if it's possible to find them with fixed bridges?


----------



## themike

Mathrez said:


> Hey guys, I'm wanting to buy a SE Custom 24. But I don't really uses tremolos, does anyone know if it's possible to find them with fixed bridges?


 
The SE custom's only come with tremolo's - you can easily block it with a Tremel-no though! I believe the SE Tim Mahoney is the only fixed bridge, double cut SE unless you wanted a baritone.

Also - don't forget to send away for your "Thank You" package http://www.prsguitars.com/summer2012/


----------



## hairychris

Stemp Fester said:


> Nice guitars but for me ruined by the fanboy-ism that can surround them...


Really? Most of the nonsense that I read about PRS are by people who have never, and will never, play or own one... 

Maybe because most PRS owners tend to be either musos or generally a bit older then the "my ltd 107.5 aint gay fag shit liek them prs loool dentsts" crowd who complain if a guitar costs more than $1000 and they aren't allowed to play it when they visit GC.


----------



## LLink2411

I was just putzing around on the PRS site and noticed the NF3. I have never seen a PRS before that has grabbed me in such a way. I checked out a few videos and the sound is completely different to anything I have heard before either. It is basically like a really thick strat mixed with a bright "woman-tone" style HH guitar.

And when I read that you can order it with gold hardware and birds, it was game over.











There is either a CS Schecter or an NF3 in my future.


----------



## HighGain510

LLink2411 said:


> I was just putzing around on the PRS site and noticed the NF3. I have never seen a PRS before that has grabbed me in such a way. I checked out a few videos and the sound is completely different to anything I have heard before either. It is basically like a really thick strat mixed with a bright "woman-tone" style HH guitar.
> 
> And when I read that you can order it with gold hardware and birds, it was game over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is either a CS Schecter or an NF3 in my future.



I had a DC-3 for a short period (same guitar as the NF3, different pickups) and if the neck had been a bit thinner, it would be my main strat guitar. It sounds SO good! It played great too, just too thick for me to play for very long.


----------



## LLink2411

I suppose the regular neck is a bit thick (I think it is the same thickness as the Wide/Fat neck), but I will try one out at the store tomorrow to see how it feels.

I can't imagine it would be any thicker than a VOS strat though.


----------



## themike

HighGain510 said:


> I had a DC-3 for a short period (same guitar as the NF3, different pickups) and if the neck had been a bit thinner, it would be my main strat guitar. It sounds SO good! It played great too, just too thick for me to play for very long.



Dude....PTC does neck carves, cmon!


----------



## Church2224

MaxOfMetal said:


> The pricing is different in the EU and Asia, as PRS is an import over there which is hit heavily by taxes, but I was more responding to the guys here in North America, which are here discussing the pricing.
> 
> The ESP Standard series run ~$1600 (the NTB is still $1300, but it's ULTRA barebones), while the PRS Starla and Mira start a little less at ~$1500. When you move up to the higher end models like the non-base ESPs you're looking at around $2000 to $2800, which is on par with the bulk of the production USA PRS lineup (Tremonti, NF, 305, CU24, DGT, etc.).
> 
> Then when you hit the top of the heap, the ESP Japan models can top $4k, just like the PRS 10s, McCarty, Santana, etc.
> 
> Both PRS and ESP regularly release limited models that can go for over five figures, it's not at all uncommon for either brand.
> 
> The prices are amazingly similar, maybe off by $100 or so here and there, but $100 on a $1500+ guitar isn't a huge margin.



Well I think both ESP and PRS Kick ass and they are very consistent and well built guitars, so I don;t complain about either of them or their prices 

Great guitars come at a cost, but I would rather spend the money on a stellar instrument then one that is sub par.


----------



## HighGain510

th3m1ke said:


> Dude....PTC does neck carves, cmon!



Haha it would have cost 2/3 of what I had into that guitar.  Call me when they get reasonable on that option!   I love PRS, and you know that, but for what they were charging it was fiscally irresponsible to continue down that road when I could move it on to someone who could enjoy it as-is and I could bring back home my moss pearl McRosie instead.  Believe me, it worked out for the best and it was just a PRS replacing a PRS.


----------



## themike

HighGain510 said:


> Haha it would have cost 2/3 of what I had into that guitar.  Call me when they get reasonable on that option!   I love PRS, and you know that, but for what they were charging it was fiscally irresponsible to continue down that road when I could move it on to someone who could enjoy it as-is and I could bring back home my moss pearl McRosie instead.  Believe me, it worked out for the best and it was just a PRS replacing a PRS.



Yeah I understand. I mentally process it more as $XXX is going to make my guitar PERFECT for me, instead of forcing me to go PS so it's personally worth it. But if you process things as $XXX ontop of $XXXX just for a feature of a guitar that is merely part of the collection, I can see where you are coming from.

Plus you DO have custom built Thorns to dull the pain


----------



## bob123

My PRS experiences are hit or miss....

Ive picked up 4000$ customs, played em, they just were like "blah" to me. Nothing memorable other then the absolute gorgeous tone woods.

I've also played PRS's that physically pained me to put down! Some are just the best instruments on the planet. 

I dont know what hte difference is, but as a brand I respect their inherent quality and stunning looks on ALL their guitars. Some companies find it acceptable to release a 2500$ guitar with orange peel on the top, cruddy fret work, or worse, Ive NEVER seen a legit PRS that had ANY QC problems.


----------



## HighGain510

th3m1ke said:


> Yeah I understand. I mentally process it more as $XXX is going to make my guitar PERFECT for me, instead of forcing me to go PS so it's personally worth it. But if you process things as $XXX ontop of $XXXX just for a feature of a guitar that is merely part of the collection, I can see where you are coming from.
> 
> Plus you DO have custom built Thorns to dull the pain



That's exactly what it came down to for me. I already invested a chunk into it, for what it would have cost me to make it ME it would have needed a refin too so between the neck re-carve and a refin I would be in the Thorn SoCal territory, so if I'm going for my ultimate strat, that's where I'm going anyways.  I have my PRS that do what PRS do well, and if I need a different tool for the job and I want to get REALLY custom, I can't swing PS prices so I go Thorn.  Just another tool to do a specific job.  It's nice to have options in life!


----------



## Vinchester

Here in Thailand PRS guitars start at roughly $3,000. The SEs are around $800.
That's why I have never thought about buying them; They are prohibitively expensive. And I can't handle that kind of wide neck very well but I guess people with bigger hands would love them.

Considering ESP Standards are about $1600 (M-II), I'd go for two ESPs over one PRS anyday.


----------



## themike

Vinchester said:


> Here in Thailand PRS guitars start at roughly $3,000. The SEs are around $800.
> That's why I have never thought about buying them; They are prohibitively expensive. And I can't handle that kind of wide neck very well but I guess people with bigger hands would love them.
> 
> Considering ESP Standards are about $1600 (M-II), I'd go for two ESPs over one PRS anyday.



You know they have made like 5-6 different kinds of neck carves, right? The Wide/Thin is literally comparable to my old Ibanez S Prestiege.


----------



## Vinchester

th3m1ke said:


> You know they have made like 5-6 different kinds of neck carves, right? The Wide/Thin is literally comparable to my old Ibanez S Prestiege.



Unfortunately not, because I try not to spend much time around them for fear of developing expensive taste  It's good to hear that though.


----------



## themike

Vinchester said:


> Unfortunately not, because I try not to spend much time around them for fear of developing expensive taste  It's good to hear that though.


 
Oh but it tastes so goodddddddddddddd


----------



## LLink2411

I played an NF3 yesterday, the neck was just fine actually.

Very smooth playing and very light. Almost too light though.


----------



## themike

LLink2411 said:


> I played an NF3 yesterday, the neck was just fine actually.
> 
> Very smooth playing and very light. Almost too light though.



Yeah, the NF3 is awesome. The body is solid Korina, which is why it's so light - but thats also what helps shape that specific tone. The DC3 is alder and I think a smidge heavier but still in the same ballpark as far as tone.

That toneeeee.......


----------



## s_k_mullins

I have developed an extreme lust for these new PRS Schon models... 



















/fappage

EDIT: White Tiger finish!














Beautiful!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^Needs a sustainer... You can't be Schon without one. 

But a hollowbody + a Floyd =


----------



## LLink2411

Just saw this video from the PRS Experience 2010 and thought it was funny.


Experience PRS 2010 - Paul Helps Guys Take Home More PRS Guitars - YouTube


----------



## themike

LLink2411 said:


> Just saw this video from the PRS Experience 2010 and thought it was funny.
> 
> 
> Experience PRS 2010 - Paul Helps Guys Take Home More PRS Guitars - YouTube




Funny story - thats my friend Hans. Paul actually flew his wife out for Experience last year, and on the schedule had something on the main stage called "Hans gets a divorse". 

What he did was had security put Hans in a straight jacket, and then gave his wife a Prototype guitar - this is above Private Stock or Collection, its a person prototype Paul build of the now available Private Stock Signature guitar. So now his wife has a guitar that he could NEVER buy or duplicate. It's hysterical.


----------



## LLink2411

th3m1ke said:


> Funny story - thats my friend Hans. Paul actually flew his wife out for Experience last year, and on the schedule had something on the main stage called "Hans gets a divorse".
> 
> What he did was had security put Hans in a straight jacket, and then gave his wife a Prototype guitar - this is above Private Stock or Collection, its a person prototype Paul build of the now available Private Stock Signature guitar. So now his wife has a guitar that he could NEVER buy or duplicate. It's hysterical.



I saw the video of that right after lol


----------



## Musza

Here's my new baby (black cherry one). I love both of them, they play almost the same tonewise but the green one have WF neck and the second have a WT neck. I like WF more personally. I played few PRSa and it's a big lottery. My friends '96 CE24 was the best sounding guitar I ever heard than, my other friends '97 CU22 sux alot. The same story with '87 brazilian standard I tried, I didn't like it. My 2003 and 2004 CUs are great but can't say if I like them more than this CE24.


----------



## peagull

s_k_mullins said:


> I have developed an extreme lust for these new PRS Schon models...
> 
> *_removes pics_*
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!!


 
Who or what do I have to sleep with to get one of those? I don't even like Floyds but wowzers!, nom nom


----------



## themike

peagull said:


> Who or what do I have to sleep with to get one of those? I don't even like Floyds but wowzers!, nom nom


 
Someone who has 8-10k 




Musza said:


> Here's my new baby (black cherry one). I love both of them, they play almost the same tonewise but the green one have WF neck and the second have a WT neck. I like WF more personally. I played few PRSa and it's a big lottery. My friends '96 CE24 was the best sounding guitar I ever heard than, my other friends '97 CU22 sux alot. The same story with '87 brazilian standard I tried, I didn't like it. My 2003 and 2004 CUs are great but can't say if I like them more than this CE24.


 
Those are gorgeous man! Good to seem some PRSi living happily in Poland! I agree with you on the CE - I love those guitars and wish they made a comeback.




s_k_mullins said:


> I have developed an extreme lust for these new PRS Schon models...


 
Dont you have a Gibson you should be playing right now?   

I agree though - not my style but they are gorgeoussssssssssssss. The GC Platinum Room has a Glacier Blue one also...


----------



## s_k_mullins

th3m1ke said:


> Dont you have a Gibson you should be playing right now?
> 
> I agree though - not my style but they are gorgeoussssssssssssss. The GC Platinum Room has a Glacier Blue one also...


 

Don't worry, I'm playing the shit out my Gibson...Doesn't mean I can't stop to drool over the PRSi! 

Yeah I saw that Glacier Blue when I was cruising the GC site. 
I also found Faded Indigo and Makena Blue at Wild West Guitars, both $11,520!


----------



## LLink2411

Although I was informed recently (by someone who will not be named) in chat that buying PRS' at my age means that I am a lazy jackass whose parents buy him everything, I think I may pull the trigger on this lovely '91 Custom 24 when I feel the time is right.













If getting a PRS is wrong, then I don't want to be right.


----------



## DocHollywood21

Id personally love to get my hands on a Custom 24 Semi Hollow I saw a while back, and only around $700.


----------



## InfinityCollision

dat White Tiger finish...


th3m1ke said:


> The SE custom's only come with tremolo's - you can easily block it with a Tremel-no though! I believe the SE Tim Mahoney is the only fixed bridge, double cut SE unless you wanted a baritone.


The Semi-Hollow is also fixed bridge, unless you're just counting solid-bodies.


----------



## Imbrium998

s_k_mullins said:


> Don't worry, I'm playing the shit out my Gibson...Doesn't mean I can't stop to drool over the PRSi!
> 
> Yeah I saw that Glacier Blue when I was cruising the GC site.
> I also found Faded Indigo and Makena Blue at Wild West Guitars, both $11,520!




Holy Shiz Batman.....I am in LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE with those hollowbodies! That deserves a Samuel L Jackson "DAYMMMMMMM"


----------



## LLink2411

I have unfortunately read this thread all the way through and am not currently satisfied.

This thread needs an injection of new pics, stat.


----------



## sojorel

LLink2411 said:


> I have unfortunately read this thread all the way through and am not currently satisfied.
> 
> This thread needs an injection of new pics, stat.



Bam!


----------



## LLink2411

Only one came to the call-to-arms? For shame SSO, I fear that the only way to save this thread is to call in the cavalry.





































































































​


----------



## jake7doyle

im always going to love them, still waiting for the day i can afford a black 24 custom


----------



## fr4nci2c0

I have always wanted a JP6 because of the amazing build quality and piezo system. Until this was introduced PRS Guitars | P22 

I have been trying to decide which one I want (first) but I definatley am going with the P22 in this finish. What are your guys thoughts on this guitar?


----------



## LLink2411

Well you have my blessing for that P22, I love anything with a piezo in it lol Not to mention those pickups look particularly interesting being all square and such.

Are you familiar with the wide-fat neck though?



jake7doyle said:


> im always going to love them, still waiting for the day i can afford a black 24 custom



Like this one?  I never knew you could get them in hardtail until recently, apparently it was only an option for the 90's through 2002 or so.

PAUL REED SMITH PRS CUSTOM 24, WIDE THIN NECK, HARD CASE, HARD TAIL | eBay













P.S. I have at least 80 more pictures on hand right now of beautiful PRS guitars like the ones up there if you want me to post them too. I figure one 20 pic post is good per 40-post page.


----------



## HighGain510

While it's not one of my higher-end USA PRS, here's a shot of my finally-modded Mushok!  Added a set of Black Hawk 6 pickups and some Schaller locking tuners to it, WAY better now!  Still needs a new Tusq nut since the plastic one that came stock was a bit jacked up and rough, but that's easy to fix later when I have time to bring her to a tech. 













Still need to finish doing the setup, been feeling uber lazy this weekend so I just haven't taken the time to adjust the rest of it since it went from .014-.064 in Drop A to .013-.056 in Drop B and the neck moved a little obviously.


----------



## fr4nci2c0

That is a good price for that 24. I am not familiar with that neck profile. When I do have the money to get this guitar I would like to play it before I buy it, that said it wont be anytime soon.


----------



## LLink2411

I would say definitely go used when the time comes, but first make sure that is what you want by regularly trying that model as well as a few different ones out as well. 

There will have to be a decently priced used P22 for sale in a few years time, and you have all that time to decide if it is what is best for you.


----------



## LLink2411

Oh, and the headstocks on that "eriza verde" color sometimes look natural as usual but with a slight burst around the edges with a very earthy brown (it may just be an optical illusion but I love it). I would say hold out for one of those because the flat natural headstocks never look quite right.






Even the back of that model has the same rich earthy color:







That guitar might as well be a palm tree frond with how natural it looks.



Hmm, this SC Stripped 58 seems to have it also:






This Artist V circumvents the problem in an interesting way 







On the other hand, this Crab Blue Stripped SC 58 has the more flat headstock color, but it still looks nice nonetheless:


----------



## HighGain510

It's not a burst you're noticing on the headstock, it's partially the light and the piece of wood used for the headstock and the other part is that the ears of the headstock are small pieces of wood glued onto the side of the headstock and trimmed off by the CNC. It's more cost-efficient (and eco-friendly too I supposed) to use smaller pieces of wood for the neck and gluing on those two pieces on each side of the headstock to compensate for the missing wood needed for the ears. Sometimes those pieces of wood don't match in color since they are not always from the same blank of wood, that's when you end up with those darker looking corners.


----------



## peagull

HighGain510 said:


>



I so nearly pulled the trigger on one of these bad boys, but I scored an epi bari lp super cheap. This makes me still want one.  

I like how sleek the bkps look with it, and all silverbursts are nom


----------



## themike

LLink2411 said:


> Oh, and the headstocks on that "eriza verde" color sometimes look natural as usual but with a slight burst around the edges with a very earthy brown (it may just be an optical illusion but I love it). I would say hold out for one of those because the flat natural headstocks never look quite right.



I think its a combination of lighting and editing that the guys at Dave's guitar does. Matt's right in saying that the wings of the headstock are usually different grains/shades, but the matching is never insanely off.


----------



## Papaoneil

I think that Matt and Mike are the reason that I hate myself, mainly for the gorgeous guitars that they bring to the table, one day I will be at the top with you


----------



## HighGain510

peagull said:


> I so nearly pulled the trigger on one of these bad boys, but I scored an epi bari lp super cheap. This makes me still want one.
> 
> I like how sleek the bkps look with it, and all silverbursts are nom



The Mushok is truly a sweet deal! They're not bad stock, the stock tuners aren't the best IMO and the stock pickups sound great clean but I wasn't huge on the bridge for high gain. Since I already had a set of the BH 6'ers here I tossed them in and it sounds amazing now!  All in all, not an expensive guitar and it rocks!


----------



## LLink2411

th3m1ke said:


> I think its a combination of lighting and editing that the guys at Dave's guitar does. Matt's right in saying that the wings of the headstock are usually different grains/shades, but the matching is never insanely off.



Hmm, well that kills my Ezira Verde GAS XD That is a ghastly orange, I really hope that is just bad incandescent lighting.

Worth an email to Dave's though to inquire about the exact color of the wood finish.




HighGain510 said:


> The Mushok is truly a sweet deal! They're not bad stock, the stock tuners aren't the best IMO and the stock pickups sound great clean but I wasn't huge on the bridge for high gain. Since I already had a set of the BH 6'ers here I tossed them in and it sounds amazing now!  All in all, not an expensive guitar and it rocks!



I personally can't wait to get rid of mine.


----------



## themike

LLink2411 said:


> Hmm, well that kills my Ezira Verde GAS XD That is a ghastly orange, I really hope that is just bad incandescent lighting.
> Worth an email to Dave's though to inquire about the exact color of the wood finish.



Yeah - it's not a stain - its just mahogany that is _au natural_ and cleared in v12.



HighGain510 said:


> The Mushok is truly a sweet deal! They're not bad stock, the stock tuners aren't the best IMO and the stock pickups sound great clean but I wasn't huge on the bridge for high gain. Since I already had a set of the BH 6'ers here I tossed them in and it sounds amazing now!  All in all, not an expensive guitar and it rocks!



Yeah I have a friend who has one at PTC right now for a Graphtech and Tremonti pickups. Should be a killer when its home!


----------



## LLink2411

th3m1ke said:


> Yeah - it's not a stain - its just mahogany that is _au natural_ and cleared in v12.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I have a friend who has one at PTC right now for a Graphtech and Tremonti pickups. Should be a killer when its home!



Well I have always loved the pinkish brown look of natural mahogany, it has that same tone of color like in the pics I posted. What you posted looked like it had a vintage yellow tint to it that offended my eyes >.>


----------



## HighGain510

th3m1ke said:


> Yeah I have a friend who has one at PTC right now for a Graphtech and Tremonti pickups. Should be a killer when its home!



Yeah man that should be sweet! There's a dude who did that to his back on BaM who loved the results! Aside from wanting to add a Tusq nut to mine, I am really happy with it. Maybe I just got a "good" one, but even out of the box it was a very nice guitar, especially for the price.


----------



## zilla

Not us made, but still great!


----------



## Rap Hat

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah man that should be sweet! There's a dude who did that to his back on BaM who loved the results! Aside from wanting to add a Tusq nut to mine, I am really happy with it. Maybe I just got a "good" one, but even out of the box it was a very nice guitar, especially for the price.



I honestly love my Mushok, regardless of my initial impression. Yeah, it sounds dead acoustically, but with the D-Sonic bridge and tuned to drop F# through a TS9 boosted DSL100 it sounds beastly! Though I did just find out the Grover locking tuners I installed don't allow a .068 to fit properly... I'm pissed about this, I don't wanna replace them all and don't know if I can file out a locking tuner. I'm fiending for another in the brown finish so I can toss some Nitro Hemis in and do dropped F.


----------



## HighGain510

Rap Hat said:


> I honestly love my Mushok, regardless of my initial impression. Yeah, it sounds dead acoustically, but with the D-Sonic bridge and tuned to drop F# through a TS9 boosted DSL100 it sounds beastly! Though I did just find out the Grover locking tuners I installed don't allow a .068 to fit properly... I'm pissed about this, I don't wanna replace them all and don't know if I can file out a locking tuner. I'm fiending for another in the brown finish so I can toss some Nitro Hemis in and do dropped F.



FWIW I installed Schaller locking tuners on mine and it seems that depending on which run your tuners were from, they would either allow huge strings through or not allow anything bigger than like a .052 through. Unfortunately, mine appears to be the run that only allowed smaller strings to pass through, but I carefully drilled it and I threw a .056 on there in Drop B but I could easily fit a bigger string than that now if I decide to go bigger in the future. If the Grovers work the same way the Schallers do, it should be relatively easily to drill them out.  Took me like 3 minutes going slowly.  As Dan told me, "you already have the pilot hole!"


----------



## Musza

New knobs for my cherry:


----------



## LLink2411

I played an SC58 today and a Custom 24. Both played well (the CU24 better than the SC58) but I am still shocked at how there is no movement in the tops on PRS guitars at all.

I must have seen close to 8 10- or Artist-tops today and not a single one of them moved in the light like any Les Paul/Musicman Axis top I have ever seen (is it because the wood is dried a certain way?). Then again, the figure of the wood seems to be "highlighted" by black accents, so maybe the finish is hiding the movement of the wood. Thankfully the guitars play so well you never even notice the tops when you have them in your hands. 


PRS' aren't the greatest guitars in the world but they do feel the most solid. And I love that trem too, it's amazing. They feel like the kind of guitar you want to take to a gig, maybe not the most sentimental or specialized but very reliable. I am very pleased with the quality of the 2011+ models to say the least.


----------



## Rap Hat

I don't think I've ever seen a USA PRS with figured tops that didn't move in the light - Hell, my '06 CE22 has a mild flame, but it's deep as hell and can completely change based on the light. All the 10+ tops I've seen have been even crazier.


----------



## Enselmis

I played a 513 yesterday with an all rosewood neck. Absolutely butter. Probably the nicest guitar I've ever had the fortune of playing.


----------



## HighGain510

I've noticed on a couple of the newer finishes, they have been using a LOT of black in the step before staining the top and it almost seems to take away some of the 3D effect to the figuring of the top. It's not in all finishes nor is it every top, but there are definitely a few where that is the case, I've noticed it as well and it's moreso in the past few years too.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

All the super high end PRS stuff I've played over the last 2 years has sucked. Like there's no way I would pay more than 1.5k for some of it. The budget stuff is fine though.


----------



## Church2224

Stealthdjentstic said:


> All the super high end PRS stuff I've played over the last 2 years has sucked. Like there's no way I would pay more than 1.5k for some of it. The budget stuff is fine though.



All of the PRSi I have played over the past two years has been incredible, as always nothing wrong with them at all. 

Elaborate on the issues you found. May I remind the forum that you one said recent ESPs had QC issues then you had one a few weeks later


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Church2224 said:


> All of the PRSi I have played over the past two years has been incredible, as always nothing wrong with them at all.
> 
> Elaborate on the issues you found. May I remind the forum that you one said recent ESPs had QC issues then you had one a few weeks later



No, we were screwing with you in chat about the ESP stuff because we wanted to troll you 

But yeah, I dunno, the shop I've tried these at has all of their guitars set up well (usually!) and for some reason all the uber high end PRS stuff like doesn't seem to be all that great.


----------



## Church2224

Stealthdjentstic said:


> No, we were screwing with you in chat about the ESP stuff because we wanted to troll you
> 
> But yeah, I dunno, the shop I've tried these at has all of their guitars set up well (usually!) and for some reason all the uber high end PRS stuff like doesn't seem to be all that great.



 I know.

Probably in need of a setup or maybe a prefernce thing. Some people just don't like them, and that's cool, there is a reason why there are so many high end guitars out there. Doesn't make them "bad" just different.

I also remember once my local tech told me that most guitars just need a proper setup to make them amazing, so that could be the issue.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Church2224 said:


> I know.
> 
> Probably in need of a setup or maybe a prefernce thing. Some people just don't like them, and that's cool, there is a reason why there are so many high end guitars out there. Doesn't make them "bad" just different.
> 
> I also remember once my local tech told me that most guitars just need a proper setup to make them amazing, so that could be the issue.



Yeah maybe it is me, but I usually get along fine with various neck profiles.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Say hello to Jenny; full name is Genesis! The reason I call it that is because green=the color of life/ this guitar has helped me create more music than any other instrument I own. I swear I sit down with it and in 10 minutes there's a new song idea already forming.


----------



## s_k_mullins

HighGain510 said:


> Maybe I just got a "good" one, but even out of the box it was a very nice guitar, especially for the price.



I feel the same way about my Mushok baritone. I have neglected to do any modding to it, but I hope to send it to PTC someday for some nice upgrades.


----------



## HighGain510

s_k_mullins said:


> I feel the same way about my Mushok baritone. I have neglected to do any modding to it, but I hope to send it to PTC someday for some nice upgrades.



Tuners, nut and pickups. You'll be all set sir!  I've done two of the three and it's already made it a much better guitar, but the nut is still on the to-do list.


----------



## hairychris

HighGain510 said:


> I've noticed on a couple of the newer finishes, they have been using a LOT of black in the step before staining the top and it almost seems to take away some of the 3D effect to the figuring of the top. It's not in all finishes nor is it every top, but there are definitely a few where that is the case, I've noticed it as well and it's moreso in the past few years too.


I've noticed this with Carvins too. The more the wood is stained and sanded back, the less movement there is. Pretty sure that there's a trade-off.

My CuRo 24 Artist pack is a light burst so moves a lot. I had a darker stained Carvin with a monster AAAAA quilt that didn't move much, and the most 3D guitars I've owned were unstained Koa or Sapele...


----------



## blister7321

i get some epic tones outta this sumbitch when i play it at GC

very high on my list of want


----------



## Zugster

This is by *FAR* not the most beautiful PRS in this thread, and it's only an SE - but *it's mine.*

However, it might be one of the better deals in this thread. It's a 2007 SE Custom 22, hard tail version. It came to me pre-upgraded by the previous owner:

* Tonepros adjustable wraparound locking bridge
* mini-Schaller locking tuners
* American McCarty pickups

only $400 + shipping! (and that included the PRS gig bag) Thank you ebay!

I like the tobacco burst (though the poly finish... meh), and I love the the smooth dark rosewood board with moons. The main thing: the neck feels perfect! I didn't expect to love the wide fat, but I do.

So, consider this SE a McCarty light. (plays and sounds great too).


----------



## xeL

Got this CE24 this morning after 4 months of It circulating the international postage system between the UK and Hawaii, had some problems with delivery notices/customs which resulted In It being returned to the sender.

It needs a major setup and time to adjust but It sounds so much thicker and clearer than my 2006 CE24, I think the abundance of maple along with the modifications really help the sound a lot.

-1997 CE24
-Regular Neck Carve
-Mahogany body with Maple cap (Or so I'm led to believe)
-Reliced Nitro Maple Neck with Maple Fretboard (Dunlop SS frets)
-New nut, Graphtec saddles and McCarty switching
-Non original pickups (Need to take a look when I restring)


----------



## grunge782

Great guitars that sound excellent from clean to hi-gain, but they just aren't my style. I still am impressed by some of them though.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

I think the thing that got me into PRS was straight up just playing one. I played one about 2-3 years into my guitar career and the fucking TOOOOOOOONNNNEEEEEEEE that came out of the thing...It stayed in my mind roughly 5-6 years later. So when the opportunity arose to get one I did not hesitate at all. And god damnit am I happy I didn't. I can't wait to see if my (loooooooooong in the future) child turns out to be a guitarist and I can pass it on to them. These things deserve to be family heirlooms, not pawned in for another guitar.


----------



## Zugster

RagtimeDandy said:


> I think the thing that got me into PRS was straight up just playing one. I played one about 2-3 years into my guitar career and the fucking TOOOOOOOONNNNEEEEEEEE that came out of the thing...It stayed in my mind roughly 5-6 years later. So when the opportunity arose to get one I did not hesitate at all. And god damnit am I happy I didn't. I can't wait to see if my (loooooooooong in the future) child turns out to be a guitarist and I can pass it on to them. These things deserve to be family heirlooms, not pawned in for another guitar.


 
True enough. Not only for that reason but because you can take a beating at resale.


----------



## 7stringDemon

I love PRS's so damn much!

Unfortunately, my hands don't


----------



## xeL

7stringDemon said:


> I love PRS's so damn much!
> 
> Unfortunately, my hands don't



What kind of neck profile have you tried?

My more recent CE24 has a wide thin profile that I was pretty used to but It was never really that comfy, the regular profile on the older CE24 I have Is much chunkier and feels really comfy.

*mod edit: this is a PRS thread, feel free to post a build thread for your custom in the luthiery section

*^Apologies


----------



## Koop

im really gasing hard an SE 245 2012 in tortoise shell






It's like the Akerfeldt signature without that damned 'O' logo! 

Overall, the entire 2012 SE line is looking really really good.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

How do you guys feel about SE vs. the standards (Custom 24 for example)? When I was first searching for a PRS I tried a couple SEs and I really didn't like them that much. I felt like I was playing my Gibson LP Studio downgraded a bit....but I've also heard a decent amount of people saying that they have tried both and actually like the SEs better since you can get em for ~$500 then upgrade them a bit, and that the bodys/necks feel the same in both


----------



## vanhendrix

Not to be a huge douche, but could we please get the title of this thread changed to the proper plural of PRS (PRSi), instead of it looking like your PRS owns something? Unnecessary apostrophes (new band name! ) just get my goat, you need to go out of your way to make that mistake.

/grammar nazi


----------



## slowro

Stole these pics from ebay 
I am in love with this guitar!
















WE NEED MORE PRS PORN IN THIS THREAD!!


----------



## HighGain510

slowro said:


> Stole these pics from ebay
> I am in love with this guitar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE NEED MORE PRS PORN IN THIS THREAD!!



FUUUUUUUUCK! That is some KILLER koa!  Hadn't seen that one before, nice post sir!


----------



## slowro

Its got everything bar a trem! but I can forgive it for looking so damn sexy
I'll trawl my HD see if there is anymore worth posting


----------



## MaxAidingAres

I would remove my left nut for any amazing Prs Private stock 24


----------



## themike

59/09's and 53/10's are now publically available which is kind of a big deal. Before this, they were only available on new guitars.


----------



## mphsc

the dealer in Memphis always has some killer stock: Electrics Electric Guitars | Martin Music
http://www.martinmusicguitar.com/products/electricguitars/products.php?pcid=10080


----------



## Adeamus

th3m1ke said:


> 59/09's and 53/10's are now publically available which is kind of a big deal. Before this, they were only available on new guitars.



I know I should be asking this to someone up in Maryland, but Mike, do you know how those would compair against a the HFS/Vintage bass combo?


----------



## themike

Adeamus said:


> I know I should be asking this to someone up in Maryland, but Mike, do you know how those would compair against a the HFS/Vintage bass combo?


 
I've only played them briefly but I believe the HFS/VB set is a little hotter than the new ones (like 15k compared to 9k), but on the same token I enjoy the clarity of the newer sets over the older ones. Something about them just gives them a more detailed voicing. 

Im sure Skitchy would be a much better canidate to talk about pickups though


----------



## HeadBender

Blue Matteo and a 10 Top


----------



## Key_Maker

Woah...


----------



## Rap Hat

Ugh I just want to roll in a pile of matteo blue PRSs. I'd whisper sweet nothings to them, tell them they're beautiful (but not too beautiful, then they'd think I'm just trying to score). We'd go on a cruise to the Caribbean and I'd be like, "Oh, you look *just* like that water!" and they'd giggle because it's true. We'd get back and as we walk in the door I hear the end of a voicemail, "...and he told me I couldn't go out anymore so I divorced him and now you can leave those tramp PRS's and we can get married!" and the floor drops out from under me. Accusations are cast, threats are made and my life is fucking ruined. I'm living in a goddamn box with a Harmony acoustic shooting heroin and waiting for it to end.


----------



## slowro

some more private stock FILTHY PORNO!!

I would love it more if it was just 2 pickups, I don't have a use for a middle one


----------



## HighGain510

Ummmm..... YES PLZ!!!


----------



## slowro

This thread needs to be kept alive! 
There is no shortage of beautiful PRS


----------



## absolutorigin

HighGain510 said:


> Ummmm..... YES PLZ!!!



Yea that guitar is just amazing. I was looking at that picture in their new artist package gallery. Pretty damn close to private stock if you ask me.




slowro said:


> This thread needs to be kept alive!
> There is no shortage of beautiful PRS


 Since you asked nicely, here are my two .


----------



## scherzo1928

^ You Fothermucker...


----------



## Vede

Thinking about putting an uncovered Tremonti bridge pickup in this SC58, if I can find one with the new square bobbins.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Man, I still can't get over those stop bars. They're just so jagged and angular looking. I'm sure they sound and feel great (Paul is too much of a perfectionist for them not too.), I just think they ruin the aesthetics, and in this arena, it matters.


----------



## slowro

MaxOfMetal said:


> Man, I still can't get over those stop bars. They're just so jagged and angular looking. I'm sure they sound and feel great (Paul is too much of a perfectionist for them not too.), I just think they ruin the aesthetics, and in this arena, it matters.


 
The adjustable stopbars look better IMO


----------



## LLink2411

MaxOfMetal said:


> Man, I still can't get over those stop bars. They're just so jagged and angular looking. I'm sure they sound and feel great (Paul is too much of a perfectionist for them not too.), I just think they ruin the aesthetics, and in this arena, it matters.


They feel better than any TOM bridge I have played on.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

slowro said:


> The adjustable stopbars look better IMO







LLink2411 said:


> They feel better than any TOM bridge I have played on.



I don't doubt it in the least. Still pretty ugly in my opinion.


----------



## heregoesnothing

i played my friend's CE 24 (the one with the trem) once in a band practice and instantly love it.. surprisingly comfortable to play, fit my hands very well. It is very hard to put that guitar down.. never tried the SE though..


----------



## HighGain510

Vede said:


> Thinking about putting an uncovered Tremonti bridge pickup in this SC58, if I can find one with the new square bobbins.



Man that's yet another gorgeous top!


----------



## xeL

Saw this on Ebay a few weeks ago, still having dreams.


----------



## themike

This is the most accurate representation of "water" inspired I've seen in a finish.


----------



## MFB

Allow me to fix that then


----------



## Lirtle

This finish is really doing it for me. Major GAS


----------



## HighGain510

Found a pretty unique PRS and will be making it mine as soon as I get the funds from a sale today!  SON I AM EXCITE!


----------



## HighGain510

HighGain510 said:


> Found a pretty unique PRS and will be making it mine as soon as I get the funds from a sale today!  SON I AM EXCITE!



Awww yeah so just an update, my Axe-II sold over the weekend and my McRosie is pending payment so as soon as I've paid the dealer and the guitar is officially "mine" I'll post up their pics of this baby!  This thing is absolutely sick, it's been a VERY long time since I've been willing to buy a PRS new but this one is totally worth it IMO!  I keep refreshing my card to see if the balance has gone down so I can Paypal them the funds, this is like GAS torture!  

Soon, the precious will be ours!!! PRECIOUSSSSSSSSS......


----------



## MFB

Tried out the Akesson model over this weekend and holy LORD, that man is insane with not only how thick the body is but the neck itself is a baseball bat  I was surprised at how much of a contrast it was to Mikael's, which the last one I played, was really light and had a thin neck to it and felt great. It's also a shame that the quilt is so dark, I could see it up close but as I was walking towards it I thought it might be a Tremonti.


----------



## Riffer

MFB said:


> Tried out the Akesson model over this weekend and holy LORD, that man is insane with not only how thick the body is but the neck itself is a baseball bat  I was surprised at how much of a contrast it was to Mikael's, which the last one I played, was really light and had a thin neck to it and felt great. It's also a shame that the quilt is so dark, I could see it up close but as I was walking towards it I thought it might be a Tremonti.


 I love those Akesson guitars. So classy looking and sound fucking amazing!


----------



## MFB

Yeah, they do look nice/sound great, although I'm also surprised by the birds material on the dark rosewood board; you could see it but much like the quilt, it's rather surprising how much it blends and leaving you wondering "Why not go an outline in white?"


----------



## Riffer

MFB said:


> Yeah, they do look nice/sound great, although I'm also surprised by the birds material on the dark rosewood board; you could see it but much like the quilt, it's rather surprising how much it blends and leaving you wondering "Why not go an outline in white?"


 The bird stuff was Fredicks idea so we went with it. I don't mind it but it definitely grew on me over time and having to play hundreds of them.


----------



## slowro

Riffer said:


> The bird stuff was Fredicks idea so we went with it. I don't mind it but it definitely grew on me over time and *HAVING* to play hundreds of them.


 
I hate you


----------



## zilla

i just added *another* SE to my stable on the weekend

count is now at 245 SE, Torero SE, and the new-to-me Mushok SE


----------



## themike

Zebrawood private stock!


----------



## MFB

That's beautiful, but the square bobbins do NOT look good in my book. Like, it looks like it's try to be a mini-bucker but it's not. Just, no.


----------



## themike

Understandable - I dig the squabbins though - just not the white plates. At least they serve a tonal purpose, and aren't just for look.


----------



## elq

Matt's NGD compelled me to do a bad bad thing...


----------



## CrushingAnvil

I played one a couple of years back and it wasn't really my thing.


----------



## themike




----------



## HighGain510

elq said:


> Matt's NGD compelled me to do a bad bad thing...



I fully support your choice! Nice grab sir!


----------



## piggins411

Didn't really like them at first but then I played a 513 at Guitar Center and came


----------



## HighGain510

Also since my thread will likely sink to the bottom over time, one for posterity in this thread of my happy happy PRS NGD should suffice:


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Anyone ever put a Bareknuckle Aftermath or Painkiller bridge PUP in their PRS Custom 24? I plan on doing this and the Pickup section isn't helping too much so I'm coming here for some input on the matter!


----------



## themike

RagtimeDandy said:


> Anyone ever put a Bareknuckle Aftermath or Painkiller bridge PUP in their PRS Custom 24? I plan on doing this and the Pickup section isn't helping too much so I'm coming here for some input on the matter!


 

Yeah - I have BKP Aftermath's in my CU22 and I love them. Hot, but very clean.


----------



## HighGain510

th3m1ke said:


> Yeah - I have BKP Aftermath's in my CU22 and I love them. Hot, but very clean.



I love that picture, gorgeous PRS and your dog is super cute! 

Also, less than 24 hours to PRS NGD!!!


----------



## RagtimeDandy

th3m1ke said:


> Yeah - I have BKP Aftermath's in my CU22 and I love them. Hot, but very clean.



Sweet, I think I'll get the Aftermaths.

In other news, holy shit that's a nice finish!!! Kicks the shit out of my "ten top"  It's a nice green flame maple finish that I've got... but god damn that is sweet


----------



## slowro

th3m1ke said:


> Zebrawood private stock!


 
I wish i had the balls to get that zebrawood custom 24 that popped up close to me  I'll regret that for a long time


----------



## xhellchosemex

...how could anybody hate those axes? They're fantastic!


----------



## elq

HighGain510 said:


> I fully support your choice! Nice grab sir!





It's shipped! NGD next Tuesday


----------



## HighGain510

elq said:


> It's shipped! NGD next Tuesday



Badass, Eric!  That thing has a wicked top, dig the wild figuring!


----------



## xeL

Leviathan, meet Megaladon. 






Sold my blue CE24 and my custom has been finished and Is getting It's hardware/electronics Installed and a setup.

Had the blue and black CE24s setup a few weeks ago, never knew 11's in standard with a maple board and SS frets would be so easy to play.


----------



## HighGain510

xeL said:


> Leviathan, meet Megaladon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold my blue CE24 and my custom has been finished and Is getting It's hardware/electronics Installed and a setup.
> 
> Had the blue and black CE24s setup a few weeks ago, never knew 11's in standard with a maple board and SS frets would be so easy to play.



Music-49 has some of THE coolest PRS guitars in stock at any given time! Did you see the Artist package P22 they have in faded blue jean with a flamed maple neck and an ebony fretboard?! Aye carumba! 

PRS P22 Artist Package "Faded Blue Jean" Paul Reed Smith | eBay


FUGGGGGG! 



























According to JP, Music-49 is still a relatively new shop and they ONLY stock PRS currently. Makes sense that they focus on getting the cream of the crop for their stock, eh?!


----------



## themike

Pretty excited about the new maple necks - they are so flamey and just....awesome.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

So because of HighGain510's new guitars I cant stop the idea of getting one.  Guess I know what I'm saving for.


----------



## MFB

Matt, please, I JUST got my SLS3 in the mail and now you have audacity to post that denim PRS?! FOR SHAME.


----------



## Church2224

DavidLopezJr said:


> So because of HighGain510's new guitars I cant stop the idea of getting one.  Guess I know what I'm saving for.



Same lol. 

I was trying to stay away from any new guitars, but seeing Matt's new guitars plus a few awesome Music Man guitars and ESP Standard and CS guitars...looks like my wallet is going to hate me XD

EDIT: Just saw a Suhr....got to get one of those too...


----------



## DavidLopezJr

Church2224 said:


> Same lol.
> 
> I was trying to stay away from any new guitars, but seeing Matt's new guitars plus a few awesome Music Man guitars and ESP Standard and CS guitars...looks like my wallet is going to hate me XD
> 
> EDIT: Just saw a Suhr....got to get one of those too...


I think we just became best friends lol


----------



## HighGain510

It's pretty dark already so no SLR pics, but these two are just KILLER! 













Need to play the 513 through my Tubemeister 18 since that thing LOVES single coils and the EVH seems to favor hums a bit more, but they both sound fantastic!  Happy camper, the neck carves on both guitars are pretty much perfect!!!


----------



## Church2224

I am in love with that P22 man, gorgeous top! 

Where did you get it from? You said you got it in VA


----------



## HighGain510

Church2224 said:


> I am in love with that P22 man, gorgeous top!
> 
> Where did you get it from? You said you got it in VA



Bought it *slightly* used (as in essentially new lol) from a forum dude who lives like 20 minutes from my house!  He bought it from Willcutts though.


----------



## Church2224

HighGain510 said:


> Bought it *slightly* used (as in essentially new lol) from a forum dude who lives like 20 minutes from my house!  He bought it from Willcutts though.



Ah ok cool, thanks man.


----------



## HighGain510

Church2224 said:


> Ah ok cool, thanks man.



No worries bro.  I'm not sure how far Rocket Music is for you, but the guy I bought the P22 from said they seem to get some nice ones in from time to time. I don't typically check their stock often since it's a bit of a hike for me to get down there, but they're down in Blacksburg so it might not be too far from you to swing by the shop to check a bunch out in person to pick out the best playing/sounding one if that's what you're looking for? 

Rocket Music - PRS Guitars (In Stock) - all

Doesn't look like they have any P22's in stock right now though, unless maybe they're on order and just haven't shipped yet. 

If you're looking online for dealers that have a ton of new ones coming into stock (since these guys are all pretty high-volume PRS dealers), check out the following shops:

Music-49 (one of my faves, tiny dealer that ONLY stocks PRS currently and they get a LOT of one-offs/special pieces): PRS Guitars, Guitar Amplifiers items in music 49 inc store on eBay!

Willcutt Guitars (stock a TON of PRS, lots and lots of nice ones, my P22 was custom-ordered by the previous owner through them): PRS Paul Reed Smith Guitars


Martin Music (lots of nice PRS, lots of new stock): Paul Reed Smith | Martin Music


The Guitar Shop (Canadian shop, never bought from them because of shipping and whatnot, but they have a LOT of nice PRS in stock as well): The Guitar Shop - Featured Products


Wild West Guitars (order a lot of really nice stuff from PRS): Wild West Guitars

Those are all the places I would check first if I were on a serious search for buying a new PRS.


----------



## themike

HighGain510 said:


> The Guitar Shop (Canadian shop, never bought from them because of shipping and whatnot, but they have a LOT of nice PRS in stock as well): The Guitar Shop - Featured Products



FWIW I would give my PRS collection, first born child and last cookie to Brent from The Guitar Shop. This guy has seriously become not just my authority on PRSi, but he's also become a friend for life. Can't speak highly enough about it 


Every other one of those stores you mentioned are also great and top dealers. May I also recommend Wildwood Guitars. I bought my 513 from them and they went through hoops to help me make it happen.


----------



## animalwithin

I LOVE PRS and I think they make magnificient guitars but I don't think I'd ever own one. They're too pretty, all I want to do is sit and look at it. I feel like if I got so much as a finger print mark on it, I'll feel bad.


----------



## hairychris

animalwithin said:


> I LOVE PRS and I think they make magnificient guitars but I don't think I'd ever own one. They're too pretty, all I want to do is sit and look at it. I feel like if I got so much as a finger print mark on it, I'll feel bad.



Then pick up a used Custom/CE/Standard/whatever. Don't go for the poncey tops but earlier 10s are generally very nice. Pretty cheap for a USAer, look 90s for best value (there's usually a premium on the 80s instruments, 00s may be a little more). Used PRSi are usually pretty well looked after. My 87 Standard, no nonsense mahogany through and through but has a nice BRW fretboard: badassery, not pimpery.


----------



## technomancer

Damn you Matt for getting me looking at PRSs again...

This is hot as hell and calling my name (my credit card saw what I was looking at, screamed, and ran away )


----------



## MFB

Son.
of.
a.
Bitch.


----------



## DavidLopezJr

technomancer said:


> Damn you Matt for getting me looking at PRSs again...


Hell, he has my girlfriend eyeballing them.


----------



## Rock4ever

Saw this at Sweetwater- PRS Studio in Gorilla Green.


----------



## Rock4ever

HighGain510 said:


> No worries bro.  I'm not sure how far Rocket Music is for you, but the guy I bought the P22 from said they seem to get some nice ones in from time to time. I don't typically check their stock often since it's a bit of a hike for me to get down there, but they're down in Blacksburg so it might not be too far from you to swing by the shop to check a bunch out in person to pick out the best playing/sounding one if that's what you're looking for?
> 
> Rocket Music - PRS Guitars (In Stock) - all
> 
> Doesn't look like they have any P22's in stock right now though, unless maybe they're on order and just haven't shipped yet.
> 
> If you're looking online for dealers that have a ton of new ones coming into stock (since these guys are all pretty high-volume PRS dealers), check out the following shops:
> 
> Music-49 (one of my faves, tiny dealer that ONLY stocks PRS currently and they get a LOT of one-offs/special pieces): PRS Guitars, Guitar Amplifiers items in music 49 inc store on eBay!
> 
> Willcutt Guitars (stock a TON of PRS, lots and lots of nice ones, my P22 was custom-ordered by the previous owner through them): PRS Paul Reed Smith Guitars
> 
> 
> Martin Music (lots of nice PRS, lots of new stock): Paul Reed Smith | Martin Music
> 
> 
> The Guitar Shop (Canadian shop, never bought from them because of shipping and whatnot, but they have a LOT of nice PRS in stock as well): The Guitar Shop - Featured Products
> 
> 
> Wild West Guitars (order a lot of really nice stuff from PRS): Wild West Guitars
> 
> Those are all the places I would check first if I were on a serious search for buying a new PRS.



Don't be discouraged by possible shipping costs from TGS. If you see something you like, hit Brent up with an email about it. Last month I bought a P22 from TGS and Brent's quote was very competitive, even with shipping.


----------



## Hybrid138

DAT gorilla green. Never Seen that!!!


----------



## MstrH

I generally don't like PRS's looks. And I always associate them with that dope fiend Santana, and Al DiMeola's rainbow atrocity. And their dumb neck joint is only marginally better than a Gibson. Many of the pix on this thread are quite nice, however (and quite expensive I'm sure!). 

I've had the opportunity to play 6 real PRS's (not SE's. sorry!) and I'll be damned, each one played like butter. Sooo smooth, super low action, no fret buzz. Made me feel like I was a much better player!

So, besides the neck joint, I really can't knock them. Even though I still can't bring myself to "join the club"!


----------



## DavidLopezJr

MstrH said:


> So, besides the neck joint, I really can't knock them. Even though I still can't bring myself to "join the club"!


We'll join the club together man!


----------



## RagtimeDandy

MstrH said:


> I generally don't like PRS's looks. And I always associate them with that dope fiend Santana, and Al DiMeola's rainbow atrocity. And their dumb neck joint is only marginally better than a Gibson. Many of the pix on this thread are quite nice, however (and quite expensive I'm sure!).
> 
> I've had the opportunity to play 6 real PRS's (not SE's. sorry!) and I'll be damned, each one played like butter. Sooo smooth, super low action, no fret buzz. Made me feel like I was a much better player!
> 
> So, besides the neck joint, I really can't knock them. Even though I still can't bring myself to "join the club"!



Do it. Embrace the green.


----------



## MstrH

RagtimeDandy said:


> Do it. Embrace the green.



I don't like Hulk green guitars. But, I still kind of want one now.

Arrrrgh!! Damn you G.A.S. peddling PRS enthusiasts!!
Must. Resist. Buying. More. Cool. Guitars.


----------



## Church2224

HighGain510 said:


> No worries bro.  I'm not sure how far Rocket Music is for you, but the guy I bought the P22 from said they seem to get some nice ones in from time to time. I don't typically check their stock often since it's a bit of a hike for me to get down there, but they're down in Blacksburg so it might not be too far from you to swing by the shop to check a bunch out in person to pick out the best playing/sounding one if that's what you're looking for?
> 
> Rocket Music - PRS Guitars (In Stock) - all
> 
> Doesn't look like they have any P22's in stock right now though, unless maybe they're on order and just haven't shipped yet.
> 
> If you're looking online for dealers that have a ton of new ones coming into stock (since these guys are all pretty high-volume PRS dealers), check out the following shops:
> 
> Music-49 (one of my faves, tiny dealer that ONLY stocks PRS currently and they get a LOT of one-offs/special pieces): PRS Guitars, Guitar Amplifiers items in music 49 inc store on eBay!
> 
> Willcutt Guitars (stock a TON of PRS, lots and lots of nice ones, my P22 was custom-ordered by the previous owner through them): PRS Paul Reed Smith Guitars
> 
> 
> Martin Music (lots of nice PRS, lots of new stock): Paul Reed Smith | Martin Music
> 
> 
> The Guitar Shop (Canadian shop, never bought from them because of shipping and whatnot, but they have a LOT of nice PRS in stock as well): The Guitar Shop - Featured Products
> 
> 
> Wild West Guitars (order a lot of really nice stuff from PRS): Wild West Guitars
> 
> Those are all the places I would check first if I were on a serious search for buying a new PRS.



Thanks for the info man. Rocket is a good 3-4 hour drive from me. Good store though, I remember when I was at Virginia Tech and would go their after classes to try out the PRS and Suhrs they had in stock, good times 

Willcutt has my attention right now. They have an incredible amount of PRSi in stock, as well as some Music Man and other guitars. Loving the Modern Eagles they have.

I also know that the Axe Palace, Limdapl and Matt's Music have a good stock as well. That is the thing about PRS, they have a good dealer network 

I hope by this time next year I will actually have a few PRS guitars on me, once business begins to grow and develop. I have been looking at Nick;s photos on Facebook...not helping the GAS at all


----------



## HighGain510

Yeah Nick and Matt seem to get in a lot of killer stock too, forgot to mention them as I listed of the "usual suspects" from the PRS forum folks.


----------



## themike

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah Nick and Matt seem to get in a lot of killer stock too, forgot to mention them as I listed of the "usual suspects" from the PRS forum folks.


 

Yeah, they have a very small stock of PRS but they tend to be pretty nice. I don't think either one ever has more than 5 PRSi in stock.


----------



## Church2224

th3m1ke said:


> Yeah, they have a very small stock of PRS but they tend to be pretty nice. I don't think either one ever has more than 5 PRSi in stock.



I know Nick had about 20 something the time of his summer sale. And Matt is usually a little lower, I think he main things are customs from Suhr, Anderson, ESP and Jackson

Willcutt just blows my mind with what they have


----------



## primitiverebelworld

I have loved the sound and feel of the neck on few SE/s in a local store but hated the flat tops. I assume carved top would not dig into my picking hand so badly. Also wtf is with that wraparound bridge which wont allow to change intonation individually on every string

I would still make a custom24 SE my only sixer if my stuff wasnt for 7strings.


----------



## Murmel

I think they make great looking guitars, and they sound excellent. I think they play awful though.


----------



## themike

Church2224 said:


> Willcutt just blows my mind with what they have



Yeah, no shit dude they are out of control 

I mean listen - when a model gets discountinued years ago and you had so many in stock that you still have brand new models available I think you may have too large of an inventory hahaha


----------



## HighGain510

Murmel said:


> I think they make great looking guitars, and they sound excellent. *I think they play awful though.*



Looks at signature.... *snicker*


----------



## Murmel

HighGain510 said:


> Looks at signature.... *snicker*



 

It's not the neck profile that's the problem, I honestly can't pin-point the problem.


----------



## HighGain510

Murmel said:


> It's not the neck profile that's the problem, I honestly can't pin-point the problem.



If it's not the contour, perhaps the radius? Beyond that, there's not a lot that's different about their playability other than really nice fretwork from the PRS factory.  The fretboard on both of my 2012 PRS is immaculate, they did an absolutely wonderful job with the fret dressing.


----------



## themike

Murmel said:


> It's not the neck profile that's the problem, I honestly can't pin-point the problem.


 

They're too pretty - you cant stop looking at the maple top so your fingers get lost. Don't worry man, happens to the best of us


----------



## Murmel

HighGain510 said:


> If it's not the contour, perhaps the radius? Beyond that, there's not a lot that's different about their playability other than really nice fretwork from the PRS factory.  The fretboard on both of my 2012 PRS is immaculate, they did an absolutely wonderful job with the fret dressing.



I'm sure that they ARE amazing guitars, no doubt about it. Some people just aren't meant for every guitar I guess.


----------



## HighGain510

Murmel said:


> Some people just aren't meant for every guitar I guess.



That's crazy talk!


----------



## RagtimeDandy

Murmel said:


> I'm sure that they ARE amazing guitars, no doubt about it. Some people just aren't meant for every guitar I guess.



Very true. I personally can't stand thin necks like the Wizard one, I much prefer more rounded necks. When I picked up my PRS for the first time at the store, I knew this had to be my next guitar. It felt like it was custom made for me, that's how much I enjoyed the feel and playability. You could pick up the same guitar and absolutely despise it. It's like people who like Coke or Pepsi and hate the other, it's all about personal tastes. That's also why it's impossible to find a guitar when you first start out - so many companies, so many options


----------



## s_k_mullins

Gonna bump this and leave these here...


----------



## technomancer

Still battling the urge to drop a Hollowbody II on the charge card from Guitar Center "Just to try out."


----------



## s_k_mullins

technomancer said:


> Still battling the urge to drop a Hollowbody II on the charge card from Guitar Center "Just to try out."



Do it!

The HB II is still one of the most amazing guitars I've ever played. Such a beautiful sound, and could cover almost any style of music with it.

I'm currently drooling over this one...


----------



## technomancer

s_k_mullins said:


> Do it!
> 
> The HB II is still one of the most amazing guitars I've ever played. Such a beautiful sound, and could cover almost any style of music with it.



That's what scares me. I would be getting it expressly to try out and return... but I'm afraid I might have some problems with the return part of the equation


----------



## ThemBones89

s_k_mullins said:


> Gonna bump this and leave these here...



Those finishes.......drool, those stains are awesome


----------



## Alonzo Guitars

I've played and worked on PRS s and I think their great guitars. Very well built with high quality hardware and really good pickups. I don't care for the rotary switch pickup selector but that's just me. They are pretty expensive though. I'd look into getting a used one that isn't too beat up.


----------



## HighGain510

You know you have too many guitars when you can forget you have 3 PRS instead of 2 simply because it was in a gig bag and fell behind a stack of cases....  

This one is going to get wrapped up finally, selling one of my cheaper guitars to a local buddy and that should cover the paint and refret/PLEK job (both gents are ex-PRS employees too which is badass, it will also be getting a replacement original PRS logo! ) so this guy will finally work again:






Going to be a beast!


----------



## slowro

HighGain510 said:


> You know you have too many guitars when you can forget you have 3 PRS instead of 2 simply because it was in a gig bag and fell behind a stack of cases....
> 
> This one is going to get wrapped up finally, selling one of my cheaper guitars to a local buddy and that should cover the paint and refret/PLEK job (both gents are ex-PRS employees too which is badass, it will also be getting a replacement original PRS logo! ) so this guy will finally work again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be a beast!


 
Whats the story with that one? a soapy?
Is that a 2tek?
Nothing like bringing a guitar back to life!


----------



## HighGain510

slowro said:


> Whats the story with that one? a soapy?
> Is that a 2tek?
> Nothing like bringing a guitar back to life!



Yep, started out life as a beat to piss McSoapy with worn frets and a crapload of dings including a couple on the neck (courtesy of the previous owner ) and now has a 2Tek and a pair of Thorn GT-90H humbuckers!  Next up is a stainless steel refret and PLEK and refin and it is going to be awesome again!


----------



## zilla

how do you like the 2tek? i was thinking about getting one in a new build that i have coming up.


----------



## MFB

And why isn't that part by the bridge still painted over?


----------



## HighGain510

zilla said:


> how do you like the 2tek? i was thinking about getting one in a new build that i have coming up.



I've had it on several other guitars (including one I still have incoming on order), and I paid to have it installed on this guitar. That should likely tell you how much I like it.  It's a VERY comfortable hardtail, it does have it's own sound going on because the strings all ring out individually on those "fingers" but I like it. 



MFB said:


> And why isn't that part by the bridge still painted over?



Well the holes from the original stoptail were filled in and sealed, but obviously the guitar hasn't been refinished yet. Would have been a total waste to bother paying the guy who installed the bridge extra to paint over that when I planned to get the whole guitar refinished anyways.  The guitar is going to get re-fretted/PLEK'd and painted shortly.


----------



## zilla

HighGain510 said:


> I've had it on several other guitars (including one I still have incoming on order), and I paid to have it installed on this guitar. That should likely tell you how much I like it.  It's a VERY comfortable hardtail, it does have it's own sound going on because the strings all ring out individually on those "fingers" but I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well the holes from the original stoptail were filled in and sealed, but obviously the guitar hasn't been refinished yet. Would have been a total waste to bother paying the guy who installed the bridge extra to paint over that when I planned to get the whole guitar refinished anyways.  The guitar is going to get re-fretted/PLEK'd and painted shortly.




So does the 2tek make the guitar brighter? More sustain?

Is the block adjustable for guitars with different body thicknesses?

The gears are starting to grid and i'm thinking about 2tek + PRS Baritone


----------



## HighGain510

zilla said:


> So does the 2tek make the guitar brighter? More sustain?
> 
> Is the block adjustable for guitars with different body thicknesses?
> 
> The gears are starting to grid and i'm thinking about 2tek + PRS Baritone



The tone unplugged might sound brighter but plugged in it still sounds similar to how it did before, however the notes ring out more freely and since they ring out individually the clarity of each string is greatly increased. Tons more sustain.

The "block" is not adjustable, Mike makes a few version that will work with a few different guitar thicknesses, but you would have to contact him directly to find out if it would work with the guitar you have in mind. If you want to email him, Mike's business email is [email protected], he's very friendly too and was quite helpful getting mine installed quickly as well!


----------



## OlisDead

I need some advice! I got a trade offer for my 100% mint PRS Custom 22 20th anniversary. The guy offers a mint PRS Custom 22 special. I don't know this model, so if you have more information, it's more than welcome!


----------



## HighGain510

OlisDead said:


> I need some advice! I got a trade offer for my 100% mint PRS Custom 22 20th anniversary. The guy offers a mint PRS Custom 22 special. I don't know this model, so if you have more information, it's more than welcome!



Well your guitar likely has a 3-way toggle switch or rotary switch and 2 hums, and his has a 5-way blade and H-S-H configuration. If you're looking for more versatility, I'd take the trade if the condition is the same as well as the options (birds/10 top etc.).  They are cool guitars.


----------



## themike

HighGain510 said:


> Well your guitar likely has a 3-way toggle switch or rotary switch and 2 hums, and his has a 5-way blade and H-S-H configuration. If you're looking for more versatility, I'd take the trade if the condition is the same as well as the options (birds/10 top etc.).  They are cool guitars.


 
Yeah - neither model (Cu22 or Special) are no longer offered through regular production. Like Matt said if you're looking for something with more tone options you can't go wrong with the trade.


----------



## MFB

HighGain510 said:


> Well the holes from the original stoptail were filled in and sealed, but obviously the guitar hasn't been refinished yet. Would have been a total waste to bother paying the guy who installed the bridge extra to paint over that when I planned to get the whole guitar refinished anyways.  The guitar is going to get re-fretted/PLEK'd and painted shortly.



Ah, I thought this was AFTER you'd had it refinished and for some reason left that spot 

Edit : weren't you having it refinished in a similar/potentially the same color? Now that I looked at the bottom of it as well there's more spots too that I hadn't seen before.


----------



## SkullCrusher

I love PRS's but theyre too flamin' expensive.


----------



## HighGain510

MFB said:


> Ah, I thought this was AFTER you'd had it refinished and for some reason left that spot
> 
> Edit : weren't you having it refinished in a similar/potentially the same color? Now that I looked at the bottom of it as well there's more spots too that I hadn't seen before.



Nope, originally I was going to go with a flip-flop silver-to-gold finish but that's out, I'm going BRIGHT lime pearl!  The guitar has a theme that shall be revealed when the paint and custom truss rod cover inlay have been completed!


----------



## themike

SkullCrusher said:


> I love PRS's but theyre too flamin' expensive.


 
Quality legal components, decades of fine craftsmanship and a fairly paid workstaff in the US all have to do with this  

Plus for you VAT and Taxes


----------



## OlisDead

Thanks for the input guys! Well, considering mine isn't a 10-top and the one I've been offered is a 10-top, I'm gonna accept the trade. Plus, the CU22 special color is teal black, I really love it!


----------



## slowro

HighGain510 said:


> Yep, started out life as a beat to piss McSoapy with worn frets and a crapload of dings including a couple on the neck (courtesy of the previous owner ) and now has a 2Tek and a pair of Thorn GT-90H humbuckers!  Next up is a stainless steel refret and PLEK and refin and it is going to be awesome again!


 



we require pics when its reborn!
I would love a 2tek tele


----------



## HighGain510

slowro said:


> we require pics when its reborn!
> I would love a 2tek tele



Will do!  Also, I have a 2Tek'd Thorn G/T (tele) incoming shortly!


----------



## Caparison092

Here's my baby I based of Ben Burnley's Baritone


----------



## slowro

Caparison092 said:


> Here's my baby I based of Ben Burnley's Baritone


 
That is a gorgeous guitar, I really love it. the flame is amazing and its quite elegant without the tone knob. I got love for that guitar


----------



## ThemBones89

th3m1ke said:


> Yeah you're totally right - take away the flashy top, nice inlays, great fretwork, great construction, quality control and really good pickups you're literally left with a pile of wood and electronics like any other company. Its wierd



Ha ha, taking it even further back your left with the tree  

I love these guitars, I just wish they'd make a production 7 string model, the glimpses of private stock PRS 7 just look awesome! 

Perhaps they should make an SE model 7???


----------



## zilla

se 7 and se basses


----------



## MFB

Man, fuck this thread, I gotta stop coming back here to get my guitars asses handed to me


----------



## ThemBones89

zilla said:


> se 7 and se basses



Totally aggree, they make a Baritone SE so surely it wouldn't be such a big step to make 7's ad basses??? Also feel they would sell a lot of them. 

The Private Stock 7s and Basses look very impressive.


----------



## kabz

Love PRS.
Just traded my Petrucci 6-string EBMM for a 2012 Custom 24 Flamed 10-top.
Should be here soon. (I switched it out a couple times -- first I got pattern regular flamed 10 top, then I got pattern thin in a different color, but I switched the color to quilted black gold wrap)


----------



## HighGain510

Not a PRS guitar but it IS a PRS amp.... 






Came across a good deal for a PRS "Original Sewell" model and figured I wanted to try out one of the PRS USA-built amps but I wouldn't pay anywhere near the new price for one if I did.  Pretty cool amp, definitely does the Marshall EL34 clean/plexi/high gain tones all in one amp, and responds well to rolling back the volume knob just like a good plexi should. Not sure if it will stick around as I'm having Mesa LSS GAS and have other stuff to pay off still, but figured it was worth a try since the opportunity came up!


----------



## sear

My brother bought a $2400 PRS and owned it for about 3 weeks before returning it after realizing he really did not need a guitar that expensive (thanks, Long & McQuade return policies!). But damn, for that 3 weeks it was one of the best guitars I've ever played. It was one of the Les Paul single cutaway styles, natural wood satin finish. Beautiful and effortless to play.

Not the best guitars ever, granted - there are better custom shop instruments out there - but for a production line guitar I honestly do not think you can do better. They're also probably the perfect studio instruments, just due to their versatility and sheer build quality.


----------



## slowro

plexi tones, PRS build, Paisley


----------



## HighGain510

slowro said:


> plexi tones, PRS build, Paisley



Yeah the amp looks badass and Doug Sewell does fantastic work! Still waiting to see if it sticks around or not, I have TERRIBLE Mesa GAS as well and the EVH is handling my gain tones pretty well....  I got a good deal so I'll likely either see if someone on the PRS forum needs one at a good price or call the store and see if they'll let me take it back, I was more curious than anything else.


----------



## slowro

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah the amp looks badass and Doug Sewell does fantastic work! Still waiting to see if it sticks around or not, I have TERRIBLE Mesa GAS as well and the EVH is handling my gain tones pretty well....  I got a good deal so I'll likely either see if someone on the PRS forum needs one at a good price or call the store and see if they'll let me take it back, I was more curious than anything else.


 ]
That is cheating  
I've not really seen any PRS amps outside of blues style yet


----------



## Shroony

My 1992 Custom 24 with ebony fretboard:


----------



## Musza

Here is my 1996 PRS Custom 22 in Royal Blue which actually after years looks like a whale blue. I put Gotoh wraparound bridge because of the intonation set-up possibility. Great guitar 





you can see how the colour of the top changed:


----------



## hairychris

sear said:


> My brother bought a $2400 PRS and owned it for about 3 weeks before returning it after realizing he really did not need a guitar that expensive (thanks, Long & McQuade return policies!). But damn, for that 3 weeks it was one of the best guitars I've ever played. It was one of the Les Paul single cutaway styles, natural wood satin finish. Beautiful and effortless to play.
> 
> Not the best guitars ever, granted - there are better custom shop instruments out there - but for a production line guitar I honestly do not think you can do better. They're also probably the perfect studio instruments, just due to their versatility and sheer build quality.


The Satin series... I almost bought one of those many years ago after the line was discontinued and they were going cheap. I kind of regret it as they were really nice instruments.


----------



## Tom 1.0

My 00" Cu22.


----------



## kabz

My 2012 Custom 24 - Quilted Maple Ten Top - Pattern Thin neck - Black Gold Wrap.


----------



## xeL

Musza said:


> Here is my 1996 PRS Custom 22 in Royal Blue which actually after years looks like a whale blue. I put Gotoh wraparound bridge because of the intonation set-up possibility. Great guitar



Is the Gotoh wraparound a straight drop In using the PRS studs?

I've always been put off stoptail customs due to the non adjustable tailpiece that came with them, the official adjustable tailpiece Is quite expensive IIRC and the more traditional Gotohs don't look as beefy.


----------



## HighGain510

xeL said:


> Is the Gotoh wraparound a straight drop In using the PRS studs?
> 
> I've always been put off stoptail customs due to the non adjustable tailpiece that came with them, the official adjustable tailpiece Is quite expensive IIRC and the more traditional Gotohs don't look as beefy.



There is always the Jason Schroeder tailpiece that is adjustable, and you can pay them a couple bucks more to radius the saddles for your specific PRS:







I haven't used one myself but I know they do retrofit on USA-built PRS guitars and a few folks who do have them said they really dig them. Chrome and nickel options are $118, much less than the PRS adjustable tailpiece.


----------



## SDMFVan

Or you can just buy the PRS adjustable bridge straight from the source:






http://stores.myregisteredsite.com/...&Product_Code=ACC-4005-4006&Category_Code=PAR


----------



## Musza

xeL said:


> Is the Gotoh wraparound a straight drop In using the PRS studs?
> 
> I've always been put off stoptail customs due to the non adjustable tailpiece that came with them, the official adjustable tailpiece Is quite expensive IIRC and the more traditional Gotohs don't look as beefy.



Yes and the radius is also the same. It's a solid, heavey, *comfortable* and 'not that expensive' bridge


----------



## Rock4ever

GAS inducing porn overload ahead. View at your own risk.


http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...3655638&type=1


----------



## Koop

Rock4ever said:


> GAS inducing porn overload ahead. View at your own risk.
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...3655638&type=1



I want to thank you for that link, but at the same time I hate you!!! So much beauty!


----------



## technomancer

Wow PRSs in marbelized finishes...not something I was expecting to see. 

Just WAY too many nice guitars at the Experience


----------



## slowro

technomancer said:


> Wow PRSs in marbelized finishes...not something I was expecting to see.
> 
> Just WAY too many nice guitars at the Experience


 
The multifoil finishes are cool I'm not sold on the look of the narrowfield humbuckers but still very cool


----------



## HighGain510

Know I can't swing it right now, but this looks awesome!


----------



## Hybrid138

I would absolutely love an Angry Larry 513!


----------



## Saidincontext

only the terero, -actives


----------



## GazPots

slowro said:


> The multifoil finishes are cool I'm not sold on the look of the narrowfield humbuckers but still very cool



Have i just imagined it or did PRS have some old multifoils back in the 80's or something which are now rather rare?


----------



## slowro

GazPots said:


> Have i just imagined it or did PRS have some old multifoils back in the 80's or something which are now rather rare?


 
There are old multifoil's about that are like hens teeth. The finish on the old ones usually wore away so a good condition one is even harder to find.
No idea how many are about but I've only seen a handful

Edit - http://vintageprsguitars.com/1988-prs-multifoil-standard-serial-8-41xx-2924/


----------



## absolutorigin

Man, PRS finishes are always one of, if not the best in the business. So many badass stains, and colors they have come up with!


----------



## SDMFVan

I was surprised to find out how they do the foil finishes. They ball up a latex glove and use that to apply the color. Pretty cool results for such a simple process.


----------



## elq

Some guy replaces the neck of his DGT with a brazilian rosewood neck. And does an absolutely fantastic job, at least so far 

Watch me turn my PRS DGT into a private stock guitar with custom neck - The Gear Page

~5 months ago -














Today - 
























The whole thread is worth a read.

When I started reading the thread, I was certain he was , he may be but he sure has skill (and big steel balls).


----------



## HighGain510

Yeah I got the same feeling when I first saw the thread (as well as a few points in the thread where I was watching how he decided to do some of the parts of the build  ) but now that he's nearing the finish, he's done an excellent job with it and I hope he can wrap it up without any issue. I do hope that he uses HIS signature on the headstock though, as that's no longer a PRS really and someone could/would mistake it for a Private Stock if he ever tried to sell it.


----------



## themike

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah I got the same feeling when I first saw the thread (as well as a few points in the thread where I was watching how he decided to do some of the parts of the build  ) but now that he's nearing the finish, he's done an excellent job with it and I hope he can wrap it up without any issue. I do hope that he uses HIS signature on the headstock though, as that's no longer a PRS really and someone could/would mistake it for a Private Stock if he ever tried to sell it.


 
Well it is an exact copy of the PRS neck shape and design, so I think it would be OK to have a PRS logo on it as long as if he sells it he discloses it as a custom made neck by a private luthier. That thread has gotten enough attention that he'll never be able to sell it as a PS though haha Also he'll lack the PS number and signatures on the back of the headstock. I have to admit though, his signature is pretty funny. It looks exactly like Paul's hahaha

I dont see how all that time, effort and work is cheaper than a PS  but it looks amazing - thats for sure


----------



## HighGain510

Regardless, before putting Paul's signature on a headstock that is part of a neck his company didn't build, it would be nice for him to show Paul the thread and ask permission first, just my  on it I guess. The work looks well-done, but if Paul disagrees with any part of the build, it IS his right to say he doesn't want his trademark used on a piece of work that didn't entirely originate from his shop.  Believe me, I think the dude did an amazing job with the neck, I'm just looking at it from the side of the guy who needs to be worried about this possibly becoming a new trend. Almost like the Ed Roman "re-topped" PRS that were being sold as original a while back...


----------



## purpledc

slowro said:


> No idea how many are about but I've only seen a handful
> 
> Edit - 1988 PRS Paul Reed Smith Multifoil Standard 24 Guitar Moons | Vintage PRS Guitars - The Golden Era of Paul Reed Smith




It looks like a multicolor marblizer from house of color. Im not sure if they use the same process as with cars but I would think they would. You basically spray it like you would a normal paint but while it is still wet you lay shrink wrap on the finish and use a variety of textured items on the other side to get the desired pattern. using a sponge will give a snake skin type effect or you can even use more plastic wrap wadded up for a more random pattern.




HighGain510 said:


> Yeah I got the same feeling when I first saw the thread (as well as a few points in the thread where I was watching how he decided to do some of the parts of the build  ) but now that he's nearing the finish, he's done an excellent job with it and I hope he can wrap it up without any issue. I do hope that he uses HIS signature on the headstock though, as that's no longer a PRS really and someone could/would mistake it for a Private Stock if he ever tried to sell it.




I have to agree. I think anytime a guitar gets its neck or body replaced then its really no longer a brand X guitar. One saving grace though is most people who know their PRS guitars know that they dont put volutes on their guitars. But im sure if it was to be portrayed as a private stock it could be argued that it was part of the deal of it being custom made. Regardless even though the work he did looks fantastic, I dont think it should have a PRS logo if it wasnt made in the PRS factory. But then again im pretty particular about the use of trademarks.


----------



## themike

purpledc said:


> It looks like a multicolor marblizer from house of color. Im not sure if they use the same process as with cars but I would think they would. You basically spray it like you would a normal paint but while it is still wet you lay shrink wrap on the finish and use a variety of textured items on the other side to get the desired pattern. using a sponge will give a snake skin type effect or you can even use more plastic wrap wadded up for a more random pattern.


 
Yeah you're correct. For the 2012 run of "foils", they're using balled up latex. I'm not sure what they used in the 80s though. I'd imagine something similar...


----------



## NickB11

Just snapped this pic of my baby...sorry for the quality its just taken from my Iphone. I love me some one piece tops!


----------



## Syrinx

HighGain510 said:


> Regardless, before putting Paul's signature on a headstock that is part of a neck his company didn't build, it would be nice for him to show Paul the thread and ask permission first, just my  on it I guess. The work looks well-done, but if Paul disagrees with any part of the build, it IS his right to say he doesn't want his trademark used on a piece of work that didn't entirely originate from his shop.  Believe me, I think the dude did an amazing job with the neck, I'm just looking at it from the side of the guy who needs to be worried about this possibly becoming a new trend. Almost like the Ed Roman "re-topped" PRS that were being sold as original a while back...



I'm reading through the thread and he says he will sign the back with his name so there is no confusion.


----------



## Syrinx

th3m1ke said:


> FWIW I would give my PRS collection, first born child and last cookie to Brent from The Guitar Shop. This guy has seriously become not just my authority on PRSi, but he's also become a friend for life. Can't speak highly enough about it
> 
> 
> Every other one of those stores you mentioned are also great and top dealers. May I also recommend Wildwood Guitars. I bought my 513 from them and they went through hoops to help me make it happen.



+1 for Wildwood! Bought a 513 and Studio from them and the service was wonderful.


----------



## VonKebbels

I have a custom 24 artist pack. Love this guitar!


----------



## HighGain510

NickBen said:


>





VonKebbels said:


>



Man both of those are stunning!  The top on that Artist Package is fantastic! 



Syrinx said:


> I'm reading through the thread and he says he will sign the back with his name so there is no confusion.



Yeah the only confusion is that putting PRS signature on the headstock has the connotation that the guitar in it's entirety originated from PRS. As it stands currently, that's NOT a PRS neck, so there IS confusion.  There's nothing anyone can do to keep him from doing it, so it is what it is, I just don't agree with putting Paul's signature on the headstock again unless Paul OK'd it himself since neither Paul nor anyone at PRS had anything to do with 50% of the guitar in it's current state regardless of the quality of the new neck.


----------



## themike

HighGain510 said:


>



Well your McCarty won't have approved color, bridge or pickups by Paul so I think you should sign it yourself instead of putting his name on there


----------



## HighGain510

th3m1ke said:


> Well your McCarty won't have approved color, bridge or pickups by Paul so I think you should sign it yourself instead of putting his name on there



Ah but there's the rub, mine is still a 100% BUILT-BY-PRS. I swapped the bridge out, but I didn't change the body or neck out with anything aftermarket. The finish is being sprayed by one of their long-time (20+ years) painters. Pretty sure that's an apples to oranges comparison if I ever saw one.  My refin is basically a PTC job minus the $500+ price tag.   You know exactly what I mean though, if you went to Paul and showed him both cases, which one do you REALLY think he'd have a problem with? I agree the work looks exceptional on his neck, but it's still not entirely a piece that came from Paul's company anymore.  Mine also isn't being altered to the point where I'm trying to pass it off as a Private Stock as far as the modifications go, just sayin'.  I think this horse has been beaten to death at this point though... 

Doesn't really matter anyway, the guy went ahead and did it without contacting PRS himself about it to see how he felt on the matter:














Can't tell if it's just the picture (it looked the same in a few different shots), but check out the nut he used:






There is what looks like (again, from the few pics he posted of the nut) a small gap between the nut and fretboard? That is the kind of thing I could see Paul taking issue with, just knowing how into the details he is personally on his guitars.


----------



## h75119847

i played a custom 24 3 days ago and it was just epic. felt so awesome/easy to play.


----------



## elq

I got a chance to play a DGT today. Even upside down, I 'd it.



Will private stock use stainless fretwire?


----------



## Riffer

Pretty neat video of when Mark came to the factory during our open house in mid September. Some seriously cool guitars in this video.


----------



## HighGain510

elq said:


> I got a chance to play a DGT today. Even upside down, I 'd it.
> 
> 
> 
> Will private stock use stainless fretwire?



Man, I SO don't need to hear this from you!  A bunch of my buddies with similar taste in guitars either currently own or have suggested I check out a DGT and I've purposely been avoiding going to shops that have them in stock for fear of finding out they are awesome!  The specs seem great and a lot of the vids I've seen sound killer!  MUST. RESIST.


----------



## notryt

I had a santana se.. (don't tell me its not the same thing) I also still own a schecter hellraiser and a a schecter classic both were a couple hundred less than the PRS SE and both are not just better... they are way better.. the neck on the PRS was the only +1 over the schecters... your results may very. Depending on driver and the road conditions


----------



## HighGain510

notryt said:


> I had a santana se.. (don't tell me its not the same thing)



Ummm an SE and a USA PRS AREN'T the same thing, so someone will likely tell you that since it's the truth and a statement of fact.


----------



## JLP2005

HighGain510 said:


> Ummm an SE and a USA PRS AREN'T the same thing, so someone will likely tell you that since it's the truth and a statement of fact.



While true, I'd say the build quality on my SE Mikael Akerfeldt rivals a few CU 24's my friend has.

Might just be the satin neck, though. 

I will say, though, that the USA PRS' have a denser feel to them, as well as a slightly more chime-like voice to them. 

Doesn't mean you can't EQ a PRS SE to sound like a USA model-- and let's not kid ourselves about their moddability. 

Apples. Oranges.

Both fucking delicious.


----------



## HighGain510

JLP2005 said:


> While true, I'd say the build quality on my SE Mikael Akerfeldt rivals a few CU 24's my friend has.
> 
> Might just be the satin neck, though.
> 
> I will say, though, that the USA PRS' have a denser feel to them, as well as a slightly more chime-like voice to them.
> 
> Doesn't mean you can't EQ a PRS SE to sound like a USA model-- and let's not kid ourselves about their moddability.
> 
> Apples. Oranges.
> 
> Both fucking delicious.



I like both USA and SE PRS models, but I wouldn't kid myself and say they're the same. He simply said "don't tell me they're not the same" and I am only stating that they aren't, it's not an apples-to-apples comparison at all (and this is coming from someone who owns both US and SE PRS currently).  Just sayin'.


----------



## JLP2005

But... but I said apples to oranges...


----------



## absolutorigin

No secret I love PRS guitars. Picked this up today. NGD thread to come! Here's a preview.


----------



## HighGain510

JLP2005 said:


> But... but I said apples to oranges...



Exactly... he was saying DON'T tell him they're not the same, i.e. he thinks they're apples to apples by that logic, which they aren't... just like you said, apples to oranges! 



absolutorigin said:


> No secret I love PRS guitars. Picked this up today. NGD thread to come! Here's a preview.



DAAAAAMN!  That's absolutely gorgeous man, congrats!!!


----------



## absolutorigin

> DAAAAAMN!  That's absolutely gorgeous man, congrats!!!



Thanks man! I'm stoked, but my wallet definitely isn't haha.


----------



## technomancer

absolutorigin said:


> No secret I love PRS guitars. Picked this up today. NGD thread to come! Here's a preview.



Saw that posted on another forum, that is absolutely amazing


----------



## JLP2005

Easily the manliest guitar I've ever seen.


----------



## soliloquy

to all you prs experts, i'm looking for something in specific. a while ago, i was at a guitar store, saw a PRS hollowbody singlecut guitar. however, the one offered on the PRS website seems to be the same size as their solid body singlecut guitars.

the one i saw was slightly bigger than the solid body. when i say 'bigger' i mean the body was longer and wider. 

maybe my memory is fuzzy, but if memory serves me correct, it definitely wasn't the current model of the hollowbody II. was there ever a singlecut hollowbody I?

just for the sake of it, this is the current model:


----------



## Mega-Mads

They're not my cup of tea. Im standing on the other side of the pond, wielding my pointy guitars!

Ps. Gotta love getting neg rep for stating your opinion in a thread called: "*PRS's: some love them, some hate them, how about you?".*


----------



## Minoin

God, I love the looks of PRS to death. When I was a teenager, a PRS custom 24 is what I dreamt about. 
Ten years later I got myself a CE24 and a CU24, and they didn't impress me sound or playwise. They are still one of the best looking guitars around, but they are not my cup of tea playing or hearing the ones I had.
If I compare PRS with EBMM (I know they are two totally different companies, but hey..), PRS wins by the looks, but EBMM wins in playability and tone.

Nonetheless, a PRS 7-string Singlecut Hollowbody with trem is still my ultimate dream 

This exact model with 7 strings and a Hipshot trem:


----------



## themike

soliloquy said:


> to all you prs experts, i'm looking for something in specific. a while ago, i was at a guitar store, saw a PRS hollowbody singlecut guitar. however, the one offered on the PRS website seems to be the same size as their solid body singlecut guitars.
> 
> the one i saw was slightly bigger than the solid body. when i say 'bigger' i mean the body was longer and wider.
> 
> maybe my memory is fuzzy, but if memory serves me correct, it definitely wasn't the current model of the hollowbody II. was there ever a singlecut hollowbody I?
> 
> just for the sake of it, this is the current model:


 
No, you are correct. Sounds like you are describing the SC-J model which came with either an ebony bridge like below, or a Bigsby trem.






They aren't currently in production, but you can usually find them used fairly easily. 

The closest current production model would be the JA-15.


----------



## themike

Mega-Mads said:


> They're not my cup of tea. Im standing on the other side of the pond, wielding my pointy guitars!
> 
> Ps. Gotta love getting neg rep for stating your opinion in a thread called: "*PRS's: some love them, some hate them, how about you?".*


 
I do feel like the title of this thread should be changed from the current name to "The Official Paul Reed Smith Thread" - that way it's only pro PRS discussions and no one gets flamed


----------



## Thrashmanzac

th3m1ke said:


> I do feel like the title of this thread should be changed from the current name to "The Official Paul Reed Smith Thread" - that way it's only pro PRS discussions and no one gets flamed



your new 7-string must be pretty good


----------



## themike

Thrashmanzac said:


> your new 7-string must be pretty good


 
Yeah.....mmmm...... about that.......


----------



## technomancer

This thread shall from now on be known as the PRS Lovefest


----------



## JLP2005

technomancer said:


> This thread shall from now on be known as the PRS Lovefest



Well, if this thread wasn't sticky before, it's about to get stickier now


----------



## themike

technomancer said:


> This thread shall from now on be known as the PRS Lovefest


 

HATERS KEEP AT BAY, NOW THAT THE PRS LOVEFEST IS UNDERWAY


----------



## soliloquy

th3m1ke said:


> No, you are correct. Sounds like you are describing the SC-J model which came with either an ebony bridge like below, or a Bigsby trem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't currently in production, but you can usually find them used fairly easily.
> 
> The closest current production model would be the JA-15.




Thank you!! I knew i wasnt going crazy!

But god damn they are pricey!!! Sucks nothing similar exists at an affordable price. Does prs have any plans to release a few hollw body guitars with 'no frills' fancy stuff? Maybe in the 2500ish ball park?


----------



## themike

soliloquy said:


> Thank you!! I knew i wasnt going crazy!
> 
> But god damn they are pricey!!! Sucks nothing similar exists at an affordable price. Does prs have any plans to release a few hollw body guitars with 'no frills' fancy stuff? Maybe in the 2500ish ball park?


 
Not that I know of - the hollowbody's take a lot of attention to detail so they've always been more pricey which sucks because I really dig them but that's why I have resorted to the used market for my Archtop 1 (that and it was disctoniued). It seems you really want a jumbo, singlecut hollowbody so I would just keep my eyes out for a nice used one. They go for drastically less used, especially the JA-15s which I think are absolutely KILLLER!

You could always find an SE Semihollow with a Bigsby (it was a limited run but they exist) - I really dig them with some USA pickups.


----------



## soliloquy

th3m1ke said:


> Not that I know of - the hollowbody's take a lot of attention to detail so they've always been more pricey which sucks because I really dig them but that's why I have resorted to the used market for my Archtop 1 (that and it was disctoniued). It seems you really want a jumbo, singlecut hollowbody so I would just keep my eyes out for a nice used one. They go for drastically less used, especially the JA-15s which I think are absolutely KILLLER!
> 
> You could always find an SE Semihollow with a Bigsby (it was a limited run but they exist) - I really dig them with some USA pickups.



Im most likey selling my crafter sa guitar which looks like a taylor t5, but out preforms it in versatility...now to replace it down the line, a thin body, arched top with an LR BAGGS peizo would be awesome!! Doesnt have to be the jumbo, but i liked how that looked. 

As for the se, i try avoiding flat top guitars. And if its not an f hole, then a variation of it to keep me interested. If i was looking for a flat top, then there are a few nice guitars coming out of korea, se included.


or even something that looked similar to my godin 5th avenue, but a thinner body and easier to play


----------



## themike

soliloquy said:


> Im most likey selling my crafter sa guitar which looks like a taylor t5, but out preforms it in versatility...now to replace it down the line, a thin body, arched top with an LR BAGGS peizo would be awesome!! Doesnt have to be the jumbo, but i liked how that looked.
> 
> As for the se, i try avoiding flat top guitars. And if its not an f hole, then a variation of it to keep me interested. If i was looking for a flat top, then there are a few nice guitars coming out of korea, se included.
> 
> 
> or even something that looked similar to my godin 5th avenue, but a thinner body and easier to play


 
Yeah, I understand totally. Have you tried an HBII? I've seen people snag them with Piezo's for ~2k. Even less if its an opaque top.


----------



## soliloquy

th3m1ke said:


> Yeah, I understand totally. Have you tried an HBII? I've seen people snag them with Piezo's for ~2k. Even less if its an opaque top.



....wait....you're telling me i can get a HBII type guitar for around the 2k mark...?

i gotta look into this!!! 

thanks mate!


----------



## themike

soliloquy said:


> ....wait....you're telling me i can get a HBII type guitar for around the 2k mark...?
> 
> i gotta look into this!!!
> 
> thanks mate!


 
Yeah man, totally! Ill keep an eye out for you as well


----------



## Capelo

That pink SC!!! Awesomeness through and through. That is one of the coolest finishes I have seen from PRS in years. Does it have an ebony fingerboard? Can't really tell from the pics. I am in love with the axe!!!!


----------



## trianglebutt

Just acquired this babe for an absolutely insane price, so excited.


----------



## DISTORT6

th3m1ke said:


> Yeah.....mmmm...... about that.......



SHHHHH!!!


----------



## Hourglass1117

trianglebutt said:


> Just acquired this babe for an absolutely insane price, so excited.



You motherfucker. 
Was gonna bid on that. 

Congrats!


----------



## jephjacques

I need one of those JA-15s. NEED.

Too bad it's about 5 slots down on my "things to spend way too much goddamn money on" list


----------



## themike

So I finally got my 7!


----------



## witeter

th3m1ke said:


> So I finally got my 7!


 
I dont play 7strings but that looks tasty! are those Blackhawks? congrats!


----------



## budda

soliloquy said:


> ....wait....you're telling me i can get a HBII type guitar for around the 2k mark...?
> 
> i gotta look into this!!!
> 
> thanks mate!



Talk to Brent at The Guitar Shop Mississauga - he'll let you know when he gets one in, and for how much. Great dude, great place.


----------



## Dayviewer

Got a new camera a while ago finally took some proper pics of my gear again, here's my SE Singlecut 




It normally looks allright but when the sun hits it I'm allways instantly amazed


----------



## themike

witeter said:


> I dont play 7strings but that looks tasty! are those Blackhawks? congrats!



Thanks, yeah they are Blackhawks. Killer pickups!


----------



## JPMike

I've got 2 NGDs on the way, fasten your seat belts.


----------



## themike

JPMike said:


> I've got 2 NGDs on the way, fasten your seat belts.



Ooooh, Oohhhh - I want to guess!


----------



## JPMike

th3m1ke said:


> Ooooh, Oohhhh - I want to guess!



I bet you do, I am sure you will love them.


----------



## HighGain510

I'm working on what may be the most money I've ever spent on a single guitar!  I've always wanted a Private Stock and someone out there must be a mind-reader because I found one with the PERFECT specs!  Now to raise the cash in time...


----------



## Watty

HighGain510 said:


> I'm working on what may be the most money I've ever spent on a single guitar!  I've always wanted a Private Stock and someone out there must be a mind-reader because I found one with the PERFECT specs!  Now to raise the cash in time...


_
Hurriedly checks eBay to get a sneak peak of your NGD based on what was listed recently..._


----------



## themike

Watty said:


> _
> Hurriedly checks eBay to get a sneak peak of your NGD based on what was listed recently..._




For the right price I'll gladly tell you what guitar he is shooting for 

I love how my inbox is just full of people asking me what I think of PRSi they are planning to buy. I really love it and you all are awesome


----------



## technomancer

HighGain510 said:


> I'm working on what may be the most money I've ever spent on a single guitar!  I've always wanted a Private Stock and someone out there must be a mind-reader because I found one with the PERFECT specs!  Now to raise the cash in time...



It is indeed an awesome guitar... good luck


----------



## jfb

Adding to the love pile.

#4080















#4081


----------



## gunch

I want a SE Tim Mahoney


----------



## Watty

That blue one....fuuuuuuuuh.


----------



## themike

silverabyss said:


> I want a SE Tim Mahoney


 
You know - i dont see as many of those as I thought I would. It was a pretty anticipated model!


----------



## Curt

Oh, sweet mother of fuck! 
that redburst charcoal PS looks SO wicked. 

Sweetwater has an AMAZING PS Custom 24 in stock. 14k, though... I will never be so fortunate as to get my hands on a PS...

On another note... 
Armando's Amethyst, anyone seen any hi-res photos of that finish? GAS for days for a Custom 24 in that finish...


----------



## themike

Curt said:


> On another note...
> Armando's Amethyst, anyone seen any hi-res photos of that finish? GAS for days for a Custom 24 in that finish...



It varies depending on the top wood - something with more defined flames will have more black lines throughout it. Also I think the natural back and light rosewood board on this guitar make it look a little lighter but you get the point.


----------



## technomancer

PRS fat bottom girl lovin'


----------



## HighGain510

technomancer said:


> PRS fat bottom girl lovin'



Only thing it needs is piezo! 

Also since I posted it outside of this thread, the PS I picked up:


----------



## ESPImperium

My SE Tremonti Custom and SE Mushok Bari:


----------



## zilla

That mushok looks almost exactly like mine! What kind of pups? What did you replace your tone knob with?


----------



## themike

technomancer said:


> PRS fat bottom girl lovin'




LUCYYYYYY - YOU HAVE SOME SPLANNIN' TO DOOOO!


----------



## GSingleton

this is my favorite thread on sso period.


----------



## Curt

th3m1ke said:


> It varies depending on the top wood - something with more defined flames will have more black lines throughout it. Also I think the natural back and light rosewood board on this guitar make it look a little lighter but you get the point.


I really like that lighter hue. I'm thinking of either this, or a fire red burst.
Initialy, I wasn't looking into a 10 top... But when you get into PRSi price range, the extra $500 or so really doesn't matter. So I will likely go for a 10-top.

Having never bought a new PRS, can you do special orders? For example, call up a PRS Dealer, and have them order a Cu24 10-top in a standard finish, with standard options like HFS/VB pups, and a pattern thin neck? and maybe with little to no upcharge? 

Or is it more of a, "what we get, is what you get to choose from." deal?
Sorry for the potentially dumb question.


----------



## themike

Curt said:


> I really like that lighter hue. I'm thinking of either this, or a fire red burst.
> Initialy, I wasn't looking into a 10 top... But when you get into PRSi price range, the extra $500 or so really doesn't matter. So I will likely go for a 10-top.
> 
> Having never bought a new PRS, can you do special orders? For example, call up a PRS Dealer, and have them order a Cu24 10-top in a standard finish, with standard options like HFS/VB pups, and a pattern thin neck? and maybe with little to no upcharge?
> 
> Or is it more of a, "what we get, is what you get to choose from." deal?
> Sorry for the potentially dumb question.


 

No, the beauty of working with dealers is that if they don't have something in stock that you want - they can order it within reason and your requests look all doable. I would talk to www.theguitarshop.ca and email Brent - he is the Obi Wan to our PRSi and make things happen


----------



## Curt

Thanks, man! 
I still have like 6 months of saving up to do before any PRSi will make way to my home. I just like to gain the knowledge beforehand. Also, as far as finishes go. Are some of the finishes(i.e.: faded aquamarine, and that Emil Werstler-esque red/charcoal burst) reserved for PS/Artist package? 

I am such a PRS noob. Most higher end guitars I have owned were bought used...


----------



## HighGain510

Curt said:


> Thanks, man!
> I still have like 6 months of saving up to do before any PRSi will make way to my home. I just like to gain the knowledge beforehand. Also, as far as finishes go. Are some of the finishes(i.e.: faded aquamarine, and that Emil Werstler-esque red/charcoal burst) reserved for PS/Artist package?
> 
> I am such a PRS noob. Most higher end guitars I have owned were bought used...



If you go to the page for the model you're looking for you can see what finishes are offered for each model:

PRS Guitars | Electric Guitars, Acoustic Guitars, Amplifiers and Accessories


Say you were looking for Custom 24 allowable colors (without going PS):

PRS Guitars | Custom 24 Colors



PRS Custom 24 Color Chart said:


> Antique Natural
> Antique White
> Armandos Amethyst
> Autumn Sky
> Black
> Black Gold Burst
> Boyd Burst
> Charcoal Burst
> Dark Cherry Burst
> Fire Red Burst
> Gold Top
> Gray Black
> Jade
> Livingston Lemondrop
> Makena Blue
> McCarty Tobacco Sunburst
> McCarty Sunburst
> Orange Tiger
> Santana Yellow
> Trampas Green
> Whale Blue



They also have pictures of most colors there too in case you haven't seen them before (or you could also do a google image search of the color name which would likely pop up dealer images for you too ) to see if they're something you're into.  

Those specific finishes you mentioned above are typically PS-only but I have seen a few odd dealer one-offs that PRS allowed that were similar so who knows, the dealer could likely let you know if they're able to swing something. Brent @ TGS in Canada or Brian @ Brian's Guitars in CT are both excellent dealers I've bought from recently and highly recommend them both!


----------



## themike

Just want to say how happy I am to see the amount of PRS NGD threads there have been lately!


----------



## ESPImperium

zilla said:


> That mushok looks almost exactly like mine! What kind of pups? What did you replace your tone knob with?



Its an old pic, but it has a tone knob now, now it has a Di Marzio Air Norton in the bridge and 36th Anniversary (Bridge) in the neck.


----------



## Curt

HighGain510 said:


> If you go to the page for the model you're looking for you can see what finishes are offered for each model:
> 
> PRS Guitars | Electric Guitars, Acoustic Guitars, Amplifiers and Accessories
> 
> 
> Say you were looking for Custom 24 allowable colors (without going PS):
> 
> PRS Guitars | Custom 24 Colors
> 
> 
> 
> They also have pictures of most colors there too in case you haven't seen them before (or you could also do a google image search of the color name which would likely pop up dealer images for you too ) to see if they're something you're into.
> 
> Those specific finishes you mentioned above are typically PS-only but I have seen a few odd dealer one-offs that PRS allowed that were similar so who knows, the dealer could likely let you know if they're able to swing something. Brent @ TGS in Canada or Brian @ Brian's Guitars in CT are both excellent dealers I've bought from recently and highly recommend them both!


 They updated the standard colors for 2013, eh? I should probably have checked there before. D'oh! 

Makena Blue, Armando's Amethyst, and Fire Red Burst are the top 3 contenders.

Now to google images.


----------



## Key_Maker

Does anybody know if you can order with a 3 position switch?

I don't like the blade disposition.


----------



## jfb

th3m1ke said:


> Just want to say how happy I am to see the amount of PRS NGD threads there have been lately!



Yep. Same.


----------



## Seanthesheep

Curt said:


> They updated the standard colors for 2013, eh? I should probably have checked there before. D'oh!
> 
> Makena Blue, Armando's Amethyst, and Fire Red Burst are the top 3 contenders.
> 
> Now to google images.



no Eriza Verde  hope that colour is gone for good now so my guitar is rarer


----------



## Chiba666

Really thinking about picking up an SE 245, found a good deal on new ones with 200 quid off, but with my Ran due next month might have to be an ebay hunt.


----------



## technomancer

Ok I do have to take a moment to say holy crap are PRS locking tuners expensive 

I tend to put locking tuners on all my guitars and am just looking at ordering some for something new that just landed


----------



## themike

technomancer said:


> Ok I do have to take a moment to say holy crap are PRS locking tuners expensive
> 
> I tend to put locking tuners on all my guitars and am just looking at ordering some for something new that just landed


 
Haha yeah! All the stuff is machined in the US so its expensive. I do however love the phase III's - they look so sick with the exposed gear!

I think the worst pricing on an accessory though is the lampshade knobs - $30 a pack so at $15 bucks each it cost me an arm and a leg to replace all 4 on my Tremonti


----------



## jordanky

So, here's the story of my life. For the past year, I've been trying to locate my 20th Anniversary Cu22 that I traded off about a year and a half ago. Since I got back from my NAMM trip, I've been saving up my pennies, flip-flopping gear left and right to buy my Cu22 back when and if I finally came across it. Finally found it that it had been traded in to Long & McQuade in Vancouver a few months ago. On Tuesday, I emailed the store with pictures, a spec sheet and the serial number and unluckily enough, it sold exactly ONE WEEK ago. What a bummer!

Anywho, I will be joining the PRS family again soon, I have cash burning a hole in my pocket but I'm trying to hold out for the right one!


----------



## ESPImperium




----------



## SouthpawGuy

My lefty 1999 McCarty


----------



## themike

Cant imagine what these will look like sanded and cleared. The bottom guitar is a production guitar!


----------



## pylyo




----------



## sojorel

th3m1ke said:


>



Is that a burst? It's a bit hard to tell from the angle.

Also, it probably needs more switches.


----------



## slowro

Production custom 24 with artist package 

That neck 






Yum

I love orange guitars!


----------



## Rap Hat

I've been rocking out on my CE22 a lot lately, and it's created such GAS for another Matteo Blue guitar. I'm bummed it's not a regular production color anymore, so I'll probably scour the used market when I have the funds. Though now that I think about it some more, maybe an emerald green kinda deal will compliment it well...


----------



## jordanky

Save this space for me, I just made a purchase!


----------



## s_k_mullins

Let's bump this awesome thread!

My PRS Tremonti 10-top...


----------



## absolutorigin

Some drool worthy pieces I came across while browsing.

One piece burled maple top, . Inlays and purfling are also made from maple burl.















Laguna Dragon's Breath, with matching inlays.


----------



## absolutorigin

New color called Zombie Fade. Not my favorite, but man the tops are sick!










The two tones shown at Namm.






Amazing one piece quilt and finish. 






Not sure how I feel about this, but a bulls eye finish. Interesting...


----------



## HighGain510

absolutorigin said:


> New color called Zombie Fade. Not my favorite, but man the tops are sick!




I actually saw those two in person on Saturday when I visited Brian's shop, the colors are SICK in person!  The 2nd picture gives you a better idea of the purples that show up in the green in person, it's a pretty unique color. Most will likely either love it or hate it, if it were the price of a standard model I might have walked out with it myself! 


Also unfortunately there was a bit of an issue with the nitro on my PS so after not wanting to deal with a 2nd repair they let me send it back and we worked out a deal on something else!  Ended up being a better deal overall as the replacement guitar is ridiculous!  2013 Artist Package (Brazilian Rosewood fretboard!) Hollowbody II in Trampas Green w/ piezo!  I'll get some nice pics of my own up soon but since I just picked her up in person on Saturday I haven't really had a chance yet so enjoy Brian's pics for now!





































































Plays and sounds as good as she looks!


----------



## absolutorigin

HighGain510 said:


> I actually saw those two in person on Saturday when I visited Brian's shop, the colors are SICK in person!  The 2nd picture gives you a better idea of the purples that show up in the green in person, it's a pretty unique color. Most will likely either love it or hate it, if it were the price of a standard model I might have walked out with it myself!
> 
> 
> Also unfortunately there was a bit of an issue with the nitro on my PS so after not wanting to deal with a 2nd repair they let me send it back and we worked out a deal on something else!  Ended up being a better deal overall as the replacement guitar is ridiculous!  2013 Artist Package (Brazilian Rosewood fretboard!) Hollowbody II in Trampas Green w/ piezo!  I'll get some nice pics of my own up soon but since I just picked her up in person on Saturday I haven't really had a chance yet so enjoy Brian's pics for now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plays and sounds as good as she looks!



Zombie Fade seems like something that needs to be seen in person to make a true judgement call for me. I do like the depth and mixture of colors though. Definitely a unique palette.

Bummer about the PS stock man, but I'm glad it worked out towards another sick guitar. Production PRSi have never been better IMO, and yours seems to be no different. The Brazilian is always a plus and the back is better than most flame tops out there! Great score, and the Trampas finish is a unique green as well .


----------



## skydizzle

Wow there are so many nice guitars in this thread! Here's my Custom 24 and CE22.


----------



## 59Bassman

My current flame, a 2012 Studio. This is the guitar I wish I'd had 20 years ago when I was gigging every weekend. For gain levels up to AC/DC, this is the most versatile, best playing, best sounding guitar I've ever owned.

Just don't tell my Telecasters I said that....


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

My PRS Mira! Lovely and especially great sounding guitar.


----------



## Dog Boy

Here's an Artist I used to own


----------



## Jlang

here's mine!


----------



## Rtf417

1993 PRS CE24 Teal/Blue
2004 PRS Standard 24 Platinum Silver
1996 PRS Custom 24 Emerald Green
2000 PRS CE24 Jet White


----------



## brownsounds

Anyone here own one of the SE Soapbar II double cut away models? Have someone offering a trade for a head I'm trying to sell. I know guitars are worth whatever the owner thinks they are but from a purely monetary standpoint what is the guitar worth? I've been wanting a PRS for a while and I'm trying to decide if this would be worth trading for or if I should just save up for a nicer model. It's antique white so It might also make for a good guitar to refinish. Thanks!


----------



## Vrollin

HighGain510 said:


> I actually saw those two in person on Saturday when I visited Brian's shop, the colors are SICK in person!  The 2nd picture gives you a better idea of the purples that show up in the green in person, it's a pretty unique color. Most will likely either love it or hate it, if it were the price of a standard model I might have walked out with it myself!
> 
> 
> Also unfortunately there was a bit of an issue with the nitro on my PS so after not wanting to deal with a 2nd repair they let me send it back and we worked out a deal on something else!  Ended up being a better deal overall as the replacement guitar is ridiculous!  2013 Artist Package (Brazilian Rosewood fretboard!) Hollowbody II in Trampas Green w/ piezo!  I'll get some nice pics of my own up soon but since I just picked her up in person on Saturday I haven't really had a chance yet so enjoy Brian's pics for now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plays and sounds as good as she looks!



This upsets me that my zach Myers doesn't have the same effect with the tampas green colour. Yours looks amazing!


----------



## HighGain510

Vrollin said:


> This upsets me that my zach Myers doesn't have the same effect with the tampas green colour. Yours looks amazing!



Well it will obviously look substantially different as those Myers SE's are getting flamed maple veneer tops vs the super thick flamed maple top all the way through on the USA stuff. With the SE, you're also looking at 20% of the cost of the USA guitar too, so there is that... I would hope there would be SOME differences, right?


----------



## Vrollin

i know i know, doesnt stop me being jealous!


----------



## darkinners

Mine #170/250 Brazilian Rosewood McCarty with solid Brazilian Rosewood neck + fingerboard.
































And Mule calibrated set for it arrived


----------



## HighGain510

Dude that thing is going to be sick! Those pickups should pair well with the rosewood neck too!  Love the mineral streaking in that top too, has that classy vintage look to it.


----------



## b7string

HighGain510 said:


> Dude that thing is going to be sick! Those pickups should pair well with the rosewood neck too!  Love the mineral streaking in that top too, has that classy vintage look to it.



That's what those darker marks are called? I LOVE seeing those in a nice flame top. To some they might be defects, but on a McCarty they totally just give it a classic vibe. Actually, I don't think I'd want a McCarty without them haha.


----------



## Rotatous

darkinners said:


> Mine #170/250 Brazilian Rosewood McCarty with solid Brazilian Rosewood neck + fingerboard.



My loins...


----------



## DaemonRage

So Glad I can join this club now! My S2 Custom 24


----------



## sunung1188

Honestly, I would say in my opinion, after having held a whole lotta necks, nothing beats an out of the box PRS neck be it the wide thin or wide fat.


----------



## skydizzle

sunung1188 said:


> Honestly, I would say in my opinion, after having held a whole lotta necks, nothing beats an out of the box PRS neck be it the wide thin or wide fat.



I agree 100%


----------



## Vrollin

New pups in the Zach Myers, 85 bridge 81 neck....


----------



## MistaSnowman

My babies...

2013 SE Custom 24 7-String
2014 SE 245


----------



## skydizzle

Vrollin said:


> New pups in the Zach Myers, 85 bridge 81 neck....



How does that beast sound with EMGs?


----------



## Vrollin

Sounds good to me  57/66 set might be better for this, but I got these for free and they do well


----------



## skydizzle

I've been wanting to try the 57/66 set. I've tried every other EMGs, and normally I'm not a fan of active pups except the Het Set, but I've been super curious about the 57/66.


----------



## Vrollin

skydizzle said:


> I've been wanting to try the 57/66 set. I've tried every other EMGs, and normally I'm not a fan of active pups except the Het Set, but I've been super curious about the 57/66.



Worth a look into mate, I am more keen to try them through a tube amp than anything else, the randall head I have (being SS) just kinda has this everything sounds same same through it...


----------



## skydizzle

Yeah to me that's most active pups in general. I feel they all sound kind of the same.


----------



## notasian

quick question for the prs guys will i be blasted for wanting a prs ripoff? go easy on me but i cant stop drooling over these
Agile Hawker Elite BBR - RondoMusic.com
Agile Hawker Elite Nat Flame - RondoMusic.com


----------



## Vrollin

notasian said:


> quick question for the prs guys will i be blasted for wanting a prs ripoff? go easy on me but i cant stop drooling over these
> Agile Hawker Elite BBR - RondoMusic.com
> Agile Hawker Elite Nat Flame - RondoMusic.com



I really don't see the resemblance to a PRS to be honest.... More of a hellraiser look than anything....


----------



## darkinners

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/darkinners/tla-20140920/s-CyGi2[/SC]

Just testing with The Mule in my McCarty, sound pretty good


----------



## Cloudy

Vrollin said:


> I really don't see the resemblance to a PRS to be honest.... More of a hellraiser look than anything....



Same thought I had. Don't really resemble PRS much.


----------



## technomancer

notasian said:


> quick question for the prs guys will i be blasted for wanting a prs ripoff? go easy on me but i cant stop drooling over these
> Agile Hawker Elite BBR - RondoMusic.com
> Agile Hawker Elite Nat Flame - RondoMusic.com



Got to be honest having owned the previous style of those Agiles (before they redesigned them after getting a Cease and Desist letter from PRS) and PRS SEs get an SE they're better guitars


----------



## Tzar27

technomancer said:


> Got to be honest having owned the previous style of those Agiles (before they redesigned them after getting a Cease and Desist letter from PRS) and PRS SEs get an SE they're better guitars



Gotta agree with this. I was something of an Agile enthusiast for a while, but ever since I got my SE Custom 24, I'll never buy another budget-range guitar. My advice; find a used SE. I talked the GC guys down to 350 on mine and it was one hell of a deal. I got even more excited when I noticed that Aaron Marshall was using an SE C24 live when I saw Intervals the other day


----------



## Kunu

Here is my Custom 24 Artist


----------



## ihunda

Here's my modern eagle quatro, rosewood neck with BKP blackdogs














Great piece of wood, now I need to set it up to drop C to get those blackdogs to shine!


----------



## notasian

Tzar27 said:


> Gotta agree with this. I was something of an Agile enthusiast for a while, but ever since I got my SE Custom 24, I'll never buy another budget-range guitar. My advice; find a used SE. I talked the GC guys down to 350 on mine and it was one hell of a deal. I got even more excited when I noticed that Aaron Marshall was using an SE C24 live when I saw Intervals the other day



i like the se 24s but i cant ever find one im really in love with, im going to wait till later this year to see if kurt will make a special request one i talked to him about, im looking for a tiger eye flame, triple cream binding, ebony board and tone pros bridge


----------



## Vrollin

Meanwhile in a land that is not Australia...










Would have much prefered quilt to flame...





Everyone is getting cool limited colours but us....


----------



## Triple7




----------



## protest

Still don't believe that this is actually mine.


----------



## Curt

That is the perfect guitar... Holy shit.


----------



## Deniz

Hi,

This is my Tornado Of Souls solo performed video with the PRS Custom 24. It really is in Fire Red Burst color but because of the video filter it seems like black. I love its fretboard very easy and fun to play. Also sounds modern and heavy.


----------



## pushpull7

Can I ask a question?

Does anyone here have an S2 and if so, thoughts?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Kunu said:


> Here is my Custom 24 Artist



seriously in love with that green, is that the 'jade' finish?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Looks like a new color for the S2? Really liking the Whale Blue.

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/CustomS2WB


----------



## absolutorigin

Picked out the woods for a 7 string. Excited to say the least . One piece maple burl, ziricote neck, and black limba body.


----------



## Vrollin

Here's my two SE's as they currently sit, I do have a new black bridge sitting here for the Zach Myers and a JB/Jazz set with push pull pots on the way.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm normally indifferent on black hardware on black-finished guitars...

But gaaahdamn.


----------



## Vrollin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm normally indifferent on black hardware on black-finished guitars...
> 
> But gaaahdamn.



Cheers mate, I think it looks quite nice, especially with the natural binding being the only colour on it, makes it really pop, can't see it in this photo though. Might get some locking tuners for it too, only just updated these, but went the cheap way and did non-locking, after installing locking on the ZM there's no looking back, every guitar must have them now!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I wouldn't mind getting one of the old SE Custom 22's in black grey and doing something similar...


----------



## the.godfather

That all-black SE245 above looks great. A proper metal machine!


----------



## Decon87

Devotion said:


> So, tell me, are they worth it? They're costy, they look good, they sound good, but are they worth they're price? Do you own one? What's your favorite finish?
> 
> Just talk about PRS's here
> 
> Reason for the topic: I just love their looks, and made myself a wallpaper of the 2011-models, which made me think about what you guys like/hate about them. Wallpaper included.





I own a PRS Custom 24 10-top, you can see it as my avatar and profile picture. They're EXTREMELY nice guitars, play exceptionally well, and I love it to death. However, they're NOT $3000 nice. One big issue I had with mine was that the chrome plating on the bridge started oxidizing in one spot the first week I got it. I had only played it once and wiped it down thoroughly immediately after I played. No excuse for that.

You can get an extremely nice custom guitar for maybe a little bit extra that's tailored specifically to your needs. In hindsight, that's the route I would have taken.

That being said, behold:


----------



## protest

^
1) Sweet.

2) Not trying to start shit, but how many custom guitars get completed and to the buyer within a year and don't come with a "cons/flaws/blemishes" section in the NGD? We always think the grass is greener, but you probably made the right decision man.


----------



## ihunda

CU24 faded blue denim smokeburst (yes, that's the real name of that color!), lightest mahog guitar I've ever had, but incredible sustain.


----------



## Decon87

protest said:


> ^
> 1) Sweet.
> 
> 2) Not trying to start shit, but how many custom guitars get completed and to the buyer within a year and don't come with a "cons/flaws/blemishes" section in the NGD? We always think the grass is greener, but you probably made the right decision man.



That's true, finding a good reputable luthier in a lower price range like that can be tough. Doesn't Skervesen usually come out to ~$3000 though? I've only heard and seen awesome things about them, other than that one post where there was a small crack in the hard case when it arrived.


----------



## HighGain510

Vrollin said:


> Here's my two SE's as they currently sit, I do have a new black bridge sitting here for the Zach Myers and a JB/Jazz set with push pull pots on the way.



Wow those SE's look sweet!


----------



## C2Aye

I just nabbed myself an SE Custom 24 and I absolutely love it! 






And here's how it sounds!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/c2aye/prs-ngd-clip[/SC]


----------



## Happyburial

'sup,

i managed to get my hand on a decent camera, so I did some pics of my PRS. 
It is an Artist 24, Meinl 60th Anniversary Edition. 
























Hope you like them!


----------



## ihunda

^Amazing PRS, what's its story?


----------



## MaxSwagger

Got this the other day. Absolutely blown away by the quality on the SE line.


----------



## Happyburial

Thanks man, much appreciated!

Well it's my first "expensive" guitar. 
About a year ago I started studying, and till then, I had a car. Once I moved to my current city, I realized that a car was about as unnecessary as it gets.
So one day I walked into a huge guitar store in Hamburg, just fooling around. 
I played a few PRS, but none of them really gave me that "kick". However, I didn't plan on buying a guitar anyway. So then I stumbled across this beauty, and it was similar to the first Harry Potter-Movie, where he gets his wand. I instantly knew that I had to have this guitar, if you know what I mean. 
So yeah, I payed 500 Euros to have it put aside for me, and struggled 3 months on where to get the rest of the money. 
So I sold my car and bought this. 
It's sweet, really. The first guitar I have played so far that really mesmerized me. Even though I already had some significantly better guitars in my hand (a B2, a few Strandbergs, a few Teuffels, Frank Hartungs, usw.), I would prefer none over this one. 

Specs: 
Well yeah, since its an artist, it has artist-grade wood, though the choice of woods is rather unspectacular. It has the same combination of Mahagoni, Maple / Mahagoni, Rosewood like every standard C24. 
Pickups: 57/08.

Thats about it.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

the.godfather said:


> That all-black SE245 above looks great. A proper metal machine!


Agreed.

But really hard to photograph.


----------



## ProphetOfHatred

I looked at just this page and I'm scared to look at the rest, might blow a load.


----------



## Vrollin

Dusty Chalk said:


> Agreed.
> 
> But really hard to photograph.



Apologies, that was with my point n shoot sony, I'll try yet some decent slr shots this weekend, that was the best I could get before heading away with work for the week :/


----------



## Dusty Chalk

No, that wasn't a criticism, that was just my own experience with watches (I like the black-on-black look) and cats.


----------



## AscendingMatt

that green is phenomenal looking!! Im getting one for sure


----------



## sloanthebone

PRS makes my favorite guitars. I like the way the light was coming into the window and decided to take some pictures. I took each picture with my blue fade custom 24 which was a 40th birthday present early this year from my wife. All guitars outside of the blue fade were bought used. 


Paul's Guitar in black gold with my Custom 24 blue fade







PRS Mark Tremonti sig in charcoal burst







PRS P22 Artist in Aqua Verde Fog






PRS Ted McCarty SC245 Soapbar with Thorn staple top p90s







PRS SC58 in Black Gold


----------



## asher

That's a hell of a collection.

And wow, the sketchy birds on Paul's Guitar are *sexy*. I mean, as is the rest of those...


----------



## Deniz

Hi,

This is my first collaboration video Pharrel Williams - Happy covered in Hard Rock / Metal that I've recorded with my PRS Custom 24. I hope you enjoy it


----------



## Vrollin

sloanthebone said:


> PRS makes my favorite guitars. I like the way the light was coming into the window and decided to take some pictures. I took each picture with my blue fade custom 24 which was a 40th birthday present early this year from my wife. All guitars outside of the blue fade were bought used.
> 
> 
> Paul's Guitar in black gold with my Custom 24 blue fade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRS Mark Tremonti sig in charcoal burst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRS P22 Artist in Aqua Verde Fog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRS Ted McCarty SC245 Soapbar with Thorn staple top p90s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRS SC58 in Black Gold



What ever it is you do for a crust, I want in.....


----------



## JP Universe




----------



## Dusty Chalk

I really wanted that violet/blue-burst that was on eBay, but no way I could justify it.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

sloanthebone said:


> Paul's Guitar in black gold with my Custom 24 blue fade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that blue fade have a maple neck?


----------



## Gram negative

Just decided on keeping her. The Starla is my buddy's.







For those of you wondering about the S2 line, I think they are very much like the difference between a Les Paul Standard, and a Les paul studio. It's stripped down, but not in quality. It feels much better than an SE in my opinion. The pattern regular neck is comfy. Great guitars.


----------



## MattThePenguin

JP Universe said:


>



Holy mother of god


----------



## guitarfan85

MaxSwagger said:


> Got this the other day. Absolutely blown away by the quality on the SE line.



OMG what color is this? It looks like the color on the Zack myers I'm just not sure the name. Also does it come in a non FR?

Oh never mind just looked it up myself its the trampas green. I just don't know why it sells for 8-$900 bucks when any other SE sells for 6-7 though..........oh well I still want one


----------



## Thorerges

I have to admit, I am a shred guy. My whole life has revolved around Ibanez and then more recently, the Jackson USA stuff. Having tried PRS, in my view, Jackson makes some of the most unbelievably playable guitars on the planet. However looking at what PRS is currently offering on the market, you have to give them credit - they make beautiful guitars that are not just top quality but also some of the nicest looking. 

I was perusing through some online catalogs. An average Jackson USA Custom will retail for about $3k. Very similar to a PRS Custom 24 would retail for about the same (more recently the PRS C24 Floyd Rose models retail for more). But to illustrate the difference, look at these two guitars:






Compare that to this:






By Jacksons standards, thats a 4A top, while I don't doubt the guitar plays fantastically, I just feel that cosmetically, I am getting very little in return for my money. The pRS however, looks amazing, what a top! Its not really a shredder guitar, but kudos to PRS for making some of the nicest looking and high quality guitar on the planet.


----------



## guitarfan85

Its all preference. That Jackson is beautiful though! What a coincidence that I am currently upgrading my LP to gold hardware and am looking for gold pickup rings just like that! There's some aftermarket ones online but most of them are Chinese and I'd really like some good ones that fit my flat top LP.

Anyways, I love my 2 SE c22 that I currently own


----------



## Thorerges

guitarfan85 said:


> Its all preference. That Jackson is beautiful though! What a coincidence that I am currently upgrading my LP to gold hardware and am looking for gold pickup rings just like that! There's some aftermarket ones online but most of them are Chinese and I'd really like some good ones that fit my flat top LP.



Not really, it's marketing. Ibanez and PRS have done a great job with this, they see the enormous appeal for nicer tops and a broader range of colors. That Jackson is actually one of the nicest ones I could find, most are black or gray or something, no quilted top. 

Don't get me wrong, I own a Jackson CS and its beautiful, but looking back, I really do not think it is worth the enormous price tag, I mean the company's aesthetics have hardly changed since the 80's, they still bang on about the soloist - a model which is cool, but needs some serious revamp in my opinion. Ibanez/PRS has on the other hand, changed things up significantly. 

Anyways, I don't mean to disrupt the flow of beautiful PRS guitars. I tried some really high end PRS stuff, not my thing - but man, those are some beautiful guitars.


----------



## guitarfan85

Thorerges said:


> Not really, it's marketing. Ibanez and PRS have done a great job with this, they see the enormous appeal for nicer tops and a broader range of colors. That Jackson is actually one of the nicest ones I could find, most are black or gray or something, no quilted top.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I own a Jackson CS and its beautiful, but looking back, I really do not think it is worth the enormous price tag, I mean the company's aesthetics have hardly changed since the 80's, they still bang on about the soloist - a model which is cool, but needs some serious revamp in my opinion. Ibanez/PRS has on the other hand, changed things up significantly.
> 
> Anyways, I don't mean to disrupt the flow of beautiful PRS guitars. I tried some really high end PRS stuff, not my thing - but man, those are some beautiful guitars.



I was referring to preference on looks alone. You think the PRS has nicer tops, someone else would disagree. In most cases I would agree, but that particular red Jackson looks gorgeous


----------



## narad

Thorerges said:


> By Jacksons standards, thats a 4A top, while I don't doubt the guitar plays fantastically, I just feel that cosmetically, I am getting very little in return for my money. The pRS however, looks amazing, what a top! Its not really a shredder guitar, but kudos to PRS for making some of the nicest looking and high quality guitar on the planet.



And it's a 4A top by my stare-at-guitars-all-day standards. The PRS is more 3A. Maybe you prefer the overall effect of the PRS, but that's the stain doing the work. When you have better wood...


----------



## ESPImperium

Just ordered my second PRS in a year. Will be with me in the next week to ten days.

Pics when it arrives.

Now i have to do a full guitar clear out to afford my new 7 string and everything else on my budget list for guitar in 2015.


----------



## Deniz

Yo,

here is my PRS Custom 24 Fire Red Burst in action, what do you think?


----------



## DropTheSun

Is there room for PRS SE 245?


----------



## technomancer

DropTheSun said:


> Is there room for PRS SE 245?



Of course there is, looks awesome


----------



## asher

... I would not have realized that was an SE without you saying so (yes I know you can sorta see it on the HS)


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Agreed, that's especially hot for an SE. I settled for solid black cores, yours looks far better...


----------



## Shamer5149

I have had this guitar for one year now and it's a monster!




[/URL][/IMG]

[URL=http://s1318.photobucket.com/user/evh5149/media/IMG_1717_zpsb6445002.jpg.html]


[IMG][URL=http://s1318.photobucket.com/user/evh5149/media/40163239-44dd-4418-bd6c-b05941b2a3d5_zpsc5a143d5.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1318.photobucket.com/albums/t658/evh5149/40163239-44dd-4418-bd6c-b05941b2a3d5_zpsc5a143d5.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Cool back plate as well...




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mbardu

OK I think I found the one for me...


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I'm pretty sure one can't display one's love for the birds bigger than this:


----------



## bln

Hey guys, I got few questions about prs, in result I decided to ask there instead of making new thread!  

Can I install hipshot on guitar like this? How it will work?
- http://www.thomann.de/thumb/bdbmagic/pics/prod/347564.jpg
It's SE Standard 22

And it has gloosy neck, sadly not satin. How it is with gloosy prs necks?


----------



## ProphetOfHatred




----------



## HighGain510

I'll have to grab better pics later, these are just quick iPhone shots but I did finally get around to swapping the pickups for a third time in the SE245! She's all ACTIVE now!  Dropped a set of the EMG 57/66 pickups in there, working out nicely with this setup! 













So now she has EMG active electronics and pickups and PRS Phase II locking tuners with faux ivory buttons!


----------



## Dusty Chalk

What color is that? I looked on the site, and it says it only comes in two colors. (If you just want to link back to the NGD thread or wherever you mentioned, that's fine, or I can e-trawl your history, myself, later.) It looks kind of Purple Mist-y, which Dusty like.


----------



## technomancer

Dusty Chalk said:


> What color is that? I looked on the site, and it says it only comes in two colors. (If you just want to link back to the NGD thread or wherever you mentioned, that's fine, or I can e-trawl your history, myself, later.) It looks kind of Purple Mist-y, which Dusty like.



It's trans black on a flame top, that particular color was discontinued a while ago.


----------



## Vrollin

HighGain510 said:


> I'll have to grab better pics later, these are just quick iPhone shots but I did finally get around to swapping the pickups for a third time in the SE245! She's all ACTIVE now!  Dropped a set of the EMG 57/66 pickups in there, working out nicely with this setup!
> 
> So now she has EMG active electronics and pickups and PRS Phase II locking tuners with faux ivory buttons!



What tuning are you running on that? I have the 57/66 in my zach myers, but they will be making their way over to the 245 which is in C#, hoping they will be ok, currently has the 85/81 so swapping back isnt a big deal...


----------



## FretsOnFyre

Why oh why did I have to find this thread. I can feel a severe bout of GAS coming on...


----------



## Jazzedout

I don't think I've posted mine here...

1) 1992 PRS Custom 24 "10 top" quilt





2) 2005 PRS 513 Brazilian Rosewood





3) 1996 PRS Custom 24 "10 top" reverse chevron in Scarlet Sunburst. Did a graphtech piezo install in this one but is now sold.


----------



## spilla

Im thinking about making an offer on this. 2012 CU24 in Black Gold.


----------



## HighGain510

Dusty Chalk said:


> What color is that? I looked on the site, and it says it only comes in two colors. (If you just want to link back to the NGD thread or wherever you mentioned, that's fine, or I can e-trawl your history, myself, later.) It looks kind of Purple Mist-y, which Dusty like.



Yeah it's the old trans-black model they blew out a year ago for Black Friday. Killer deal on a killer guitar! 



Vrollin said:


> What tuning are you running on that? I have the 57/66 in my zach myers, but they will be making their way over to the 245 which is in C#, hoping they will be ok, currently has the 85/81 so swapping back isnt a big deal...



I used mine for standard and Drop-D but I kept the stock 9-42 string set on there. It would probably be fine in C# although you'll have to beef up the strings a bit and likely need to adjust the slots in the nut. The 57/66 set sounds fantastic in this guitar!


----------



## Vrollin

HighGain510 said:


> I used mine for standard and Drop-D but I kept the stock 9-42 string set on there. It would probably be fine in C# although you'll have to beef up the strings a bit and likely need to adjust the slots in the nut. The 57/66 set sounds fantastic in this guitar!



No need to worry there, the only hardware that is standard on my zach myers and 245 is the output jack...


----------



## spilla

Saw this on ebay


----------



## Jazzedout

This sold on ebay as well, marked as a 10 top.


----------



## electriceye

Jazzedout said:


> This sold on ebay as well, marked as a 10 top.



Does PRS even sell anything NOT labeled a 10-top? It's sort of silly at this point.


----------



## narad

electriceye said:


> Does PRS even sell anything NOT labeled a 10-top? It's sort of silly at this point.



Yea, I mean, all 10 tops looked like the above at one point. Number inflation.


----------



## Jazzedout

electriceye said:


> Does PRS even sell anything NOT labeled a 10-top? It's sort of silly at this point.



IMHO this particular one piece top looks fantastic. It could easily be passed as an Artist or Private Stock top...


----------



## ToneLab

Sorry if I missed it - has PRS announced a 6 string baritone to replace the Mushok?


----------



## Triple7

Here's an updated family shot.





I know the lighting isn't the best, but it's the best i could do for now.


----------



## PiggySmallz

Updated family shots, which I'll update again when the Holcomb Signature arrives:


----------



## darkinners

My friend wants a custom made Kayak, so he selling me this baby.
He installed some brazilian rosewood parts in it as well.
When I am going back home next month, first thing is to go pick this little bird up.


----------



## Jazzedout

Nice Modern Eagle!!!


----------



## Rotatous

^That thing is a work of art.


----------



## soliloquy

this turned out awesome


----------



## Scrubface05

Well,
I finally joined the crew


----------



## extendedsolo

Hey everyone, I was wondering if anyone has played or owns the Dweezil Zappa PRS guitar or knows more about them? I know they are limited edition in a true sense of the word. I love the inlays on the neck, the tops, the mandolin shape. It probably is one of my "grail" guitars.

Also what are anyone's thoughts on the semi hollows that were released last year? I really like when I play unplugged how they have more volume, and how they have that more midrange sound. I already am seeing how I like the Zach Myers SE model and I think it's great!


----------



## technomancer

So, uh, this happened today


----------



## wannabguitarist

What's the verdict on the S2's? I played an S2 singlecut standard last weekend and feel in love but for $1,300 I could also pick up a used CE22/24. Do they compare? I've never played a "real" USA PRS.


----------



## pdbeaton87

They have a few used CE22 and 24s on Ishibashi Ubox.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Just got back with a new bridge and setup by John Mann. This guitar is just wonderful, glad I got mine before they stopped selling them!


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

Haven't posted pics of my main babe. '05 CU24 20th Anniv. with 57/08's


----------



## Dusty Chalk

No porn, but I recently picked up a P245 with the new 58/15 pickups.


----------



## mniel8195

extendedsolo said:


> Hey everyone, I was wondering if anyone has played or owns the Dweezil Zappa PRS guitar or knows more about them? I know they are limited edition in a true sense of the word. I love the inlays on the neck, the tops, the mandolin shape. It probably is one of my "grail" guitars.
> 
> Also what are anyone's thoughts on the semi hollows that were released last year? I really like when I play unplugged how they have more volume, and how they have that more midrange sound. I already am seeing how I like the Zach Myers SE model and I think it's great!



I didn't know these existed. Love heal on these.


----------



## michu123PL

itsallinmyh3ad said:


> Haven't posted pics of my main babe. '05 CU24 20th Anniv. with 57/08's



Keep your Private Stock's, I want a PRS EXACTLY like this one. Damn those 20th anniversary birds...


----------



## HighGain510

technomancer said:


> So, uh, this happened today



Killer top on that one!  I just spent 45 minutes playing mine last night through the Kemper for the first time... HOOCHIE MAMA! SO MANY TONES! If you decide those pickups aren't for you, give me a holler sir! 



wannabguitarist said:


> What's the verdict on the S2's? I played an S2 singlecut standard last weekend and feel in love but for $1,300 I could also pick up a used CE22/24. Do they compare? I've never played a "real" USA PRS.



I've only had the chance to play an S2 CU24 and IMHO I wasn't blown away. That being said as with any guitar line, playing more than one to get a real idea of the sample group would probably be good to have a more fully-formed opinion as some folks really seem to be loving them and the one I played was literally from the first batch shipped so it's possible they have improved even further. I truly love the CE models and on the used market they are one of the best bang-for-the-buck guitars out there, IMO!  My first real PRS (and first "expensive" guitar when I was in high school ) was a CE-24 in whale blue, and even then I was blown away at how good it was!  Opinion still hasn't changed, my buddy uses his two CE-24's as his main gigging guitars and his tone is always killer (he modified the stock pickups FWIW, that was the only thing I didn't love about them as well, the HFS/VB pickups were not really my thing in most CE's ).



pdbeaton87 said:


> They have a few used CE22 and 24s on Ishibashi Ubox.



The only issue with buying CE's from Japan is that a) often times they are beat up pretty badly and the island air can cause added corrosion on the hardware and b) the prices are usually jacked sky high because all things PRS are typically super expensive over there, even used. 



itsallinmyh3ad said:


> Haven't posted pics of my main babe. '05 CU24 20th Anniv. with 57/08's



Damn! That's a beauty!  Killer flame to that top!



Dusty Chalk said:


> No porn, but I recently picked up a P245 with the new 58/15 pickups.



IMMA NEED PICS POST-HASTE, KIND SIR!!!  I just saw the P245 Semi-hollow announcement and almost sh_i_t a brick.... SO MUCH WANT!!!


----------



## wannabguitarist

HighGain510 said:


> I've only had the chance to play an S2 CU24 and IMHO I wasn't blown away. That being said as with any guitar line, playing more than one to get a real idea of the sample group would probably be good to have a more fully-formed opinion as some folks really seem to be loving them and the one I played was literally from the first batch shipped so it's possible they have improved even further. I truly love the CE models and on the used market they are one of the best bang-for-the-buck guitars out there, IMO!  My first real PRS (and first "expensive" guitar when I was in high school ) was a CE-24 in whale blue, and even then I was blown away at how good it was!  Opinion still hasn't changed, my buddy uses his two CE-24's as his main gigging guitars and his tone is always killer (he modified the stock pickups FWIW, that was the only thing I didn't love about them as well, the HFS/VB pickups were not really my thing in most CE's ).



I keep reading "bang for the buck" comments about the CE so I'm really interest in trying one. I found a purple maple/mahogany CE22 for $900 I'm gonna try to check out next week. Not a fan of the color in the pictures but a $900 PRS is a deal either way. Went back to the same guitar center (San Diego/Lemon Grove) and played the same S2 singlecut and a core line CU24 and liked the S2 a lot more for some reason 

EDIT: What's the verdict on stripping and refinishing PRSi? I see a lot of beat up solid finish CEs out there begging for a nice oil finish. Is as painful and time consuming as stripping an Ibanez?


----------



## Dusty Chalk

HighGain510 said:


> IMMA NEED PICS POST-HASTE, KIND SIR!!!  I just saw the P245 Semi-hollow announcement and almost sh_i_t a brick.... SO MUCH WANT!!!


Fine. (This is not the semi-hollow, though.)




Yes, these ^ v are the same guitar -- the flash brings out the blue, making it look more violet with blue-burst, whereas most of the time, it looks more purple with blackburst.




This one looks like it's carrying a snake:




Moar here


----------



## mbardu

I ain't got no fancy P245 semi hollow either...I'm a 25" scale guy...but I still got my sc HBII. That thing is awesome... the super thick hollow body is great.











So what's the deal with the P245 SH by the way?
Is it a real hollow body construction? Or just limited chambering with F-Hole?


----------



## Dusty Chalk

So...beautiful...much...purple...

I was just there at the factory, and I still don't know the answer to that question. I just assumed it was half a hollowbody (and half solidbody), or -- as you said -- limited chambering.

(Will post porn later. I got lots of pictures including a couple of dragons in mid construction and a bunch of purple amps.)


----------



## Rich5150

Dusty Chalk said:


> So...beautiful...much...purple...
> 
> I was just there at the factory, and I still don't know the answer to that question. I just assumed it was half a hollowbody (and half solidbody), or -- as you said -- limited chambering.
> 
> (Will post porn later. I got lots of pictures including a couple of dragons in mid construction and a bunch of purple amps.)



I was there as well. Was an awesome experience to take in. Ended up taking home a 30th charcoal burst, such an awesome guitar as are the rest of the core's I own. Had Paul sign the control cover as well as Emil.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Nice! I had just purchased the P245, so couldn't justify another core just now unless it was a seven-string -- I did ask for a core seven-string, hope you did too.

Also, didn't show up 'til after one with the rest of the proles, so if there was anything interesting, it was gone -- but I don't think the various dealers throughout the country were there selling there wares as with previous years.

But that, my friend, is superb.


----------



## Rich5150

Dusty Chalk said:


> Nice! I had just purchased the P245, so couldn't justify another core just now unless it was a seven-string -- I did ask for a core seven-string, hope you did too.
> 
> Also, didn't show up 'til after one with the rest of the proles, so if there was anything interesting, it was gone -- but I don't think the various dealers throughout the country were there selling there wares as with previous years.
> 
> But that, my friend, is superb.



I did not sadly didn't even think of the 7, but yea there were no dealers involved in those sales they were all done through PRS. This is one of those guitars that just sings acoustically and when plugged in it screams, I hit a note and it just sustained for no kidding 20-25 seconds with no vibrato, pure awesomeness


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Nice!


----------



## electriceye

soliloquy said:


> this turned out awesome




That is mind-blowing. Saw that a while ago. Would really love to know just how much it costs to do a job like that. Wow.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

mbardu said:


> I ain't got no fancy P245 semi hollow either...I'm a 25" scale guy...but I still got my sc HBII. That thing is awesome... the super thick hollow body is great.


Dude, what's the name of that colour? It's been haunting me. Is that Armando's Amethyst?


----------



## mbardu

Dusty Chalk said:


> Dude, what's the name of that colour? It's been haunting me. Is that Armando's Amethyst?



Yes, it's Armando's with a black wrap/burst.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Unrelated, just...this is the most beautiful guitar I've ever seen (I would never have thought to put the same finish of the top on the fretboard):





More here.


----------



## electriceye

Dusty Chalk said:


> Unrelated, just...this is the most beautiful guitar I've ever seen (I would never have thought to put the same finish of the top on the fretboard):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here.



Holy. SH*t. I have GOT to find out how they stained that! Was each stripe done individually with a Q-Tip?? WOW!


----------



## TedintheShed

electriceye said:


> Holy. SH*t. I have GOT to find out how they stained that! Was each stripe done individually with a Q-Tip?? WOW!




I would guess it is a flame maple fret board as well


----------



## electriceye

TedintheShed said:


> I would guess it is a flame maple fret board as well



Well, yes, it clearly is.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I actually know the answer to this, sort of. Everything PRS does is with stains. So the way they get that multicolored look is by staining it one color, then sanding it down, leaving only the deepest grains stained; then staining it another color, sanding it down less, so now you have two colors and a natural, then staining it a third time. 

I know, I make it sound so easy -- it's not. Not only is it a fine art to do that sort of keany sanding and staining, but you have to pick the right wood, with just the right layers of grain, and be able to picture it after it's sanded. AND it has to be just porous enough to absorb the stain without bleeding out so that when you sand it down, the wood is still stained.

They're artists. That's all there is to it.

So the fretboard's the same sort of thing -- they do all that sanding and staining before the frets go on -- the frets are just wire -- it comes in large spools, looks like solder wire or wire hanger wire, and they just lay it across and snip, so that's after the fretboard is finished.

One day, when I win the lottery, I'm going to be blowing about a brazillion dollars at their custom shop, having them make all sorts of pretty guitars.


----------



## narad

^^ which is how most guitar companies with fancy tops do staining -- they just don't pick crazy contrasting colors.


----------



## protest

....in northern lights man.


----------



## Kride

My PRS SE Åkesson


----------



## Seventhwave

My AP Tremonti


----------



## HarryLikesProg

this is my mccarty hollowbody. for the charlie parker licks

also the a picture is a HDR photo


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Oh! The sparkles! Thanks for the porn, I'll be in my bunk.

(That's a great top.)

EDIT: Lollers, I can get that on a throw pillow, a shower curtain, a fleece blanket...


----------



## asher

HarryLikesProg said:


> this is my mccarty hollowbody. for the charlie parker licks
> 
> also the a picture is a HDR photo



dat hdr doe

(sexy guitar)


----------



## Steinmetzify

Buddy sent me this.....Private Stock #5150:



PS#5150 by Scott Steinmetz, on Flickr


----------



## asher

NICE


----------



## AdenM

Kride said:


> My PRS SE Åkesson



How did you strip the headstock on your SE? It looks super awesome, I'd love to do something similar to my Custom 24!


----------



## Kride

Sanding paper

Here's a couple of in progress pics:


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Someone bought all the elements, Earth, Air, Fire, and Water:




Well, all except Leeloo.


----------



## Rich5150

Gotta line them all up one day for a proper family pic





30th custom24, Tremonti Tribal, P22, Holcomb, And the 3 Warings jade, Waring Burst & Faded Whale Blue


----------



## Straighteight2003

as to headstocks:


Hope this works, my first pic to post

btw: any hint on how to change the size here?


----------



## HighGain510

Added a Private Stock to the group... 







Love it!  So damn metal!  Swamp ash body, flamed maple top and flamed maple neck + fretboard, PRS "\m/" pickups and the trem up-route!  This is the PRS that Dimebag would play... it's like they combined the PRS SCT and a Dime Slime!


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

HighGain510 said:


> Added a Private Stock to the group...



More pics! Hope to see a proper NGD soon


----------



## HighGain510

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> More pics! Hope to see a proper NGD soon



I'll work on it, just tough because I can't get to the forum during the day and what precious few hours I get at home I'm typically spending time with the wifey and pooch it playing games and guitar so I haven't had a ton of time to post or take pics outside of the cell phone stuff.


----------



## TheBigGroove

not a PRS, but I just bought this: In Stock

Wanted a PRS type of guitar to get my Opeth on, but with a different bridge style (recessed TOMs seem like an awesome compromise) and stainless frets.


----------



## Guamskyy

I should've never opened this thread, I got no money but there are custom 24s in azul blue and gray black on eBay that are taunting my broke azz


----------



## asher

TheBigGroove said:


> not a PRS, but I just bought this: In Stock
> 
> Wanted a PRS type of guitar to get my Opeth on, but with a different bridge style (recessed TOMs seem like an awesome compromise) and stainless frets.



Hotttt.


----------



## Guamskyy

@Asher,

I love your sig, explains Guitar World in a nutshell when Paul is demoing metal gear. My eyes and ears aching just thinking about it...


----------



## asmegin_slayer

A refinish of my late 2000's PRS SE22


----------



## thedonal

Nice! 

You know, I've never been a huge fan of them, but the zebra bucker look really works well with the SE range...


----------



## asmegin_slayer

thedonal said:


> Nice!
> 
> You know, I've never been a huge fan of them, but the zebra bucker look really works well with the SE range...



They really do make a difference


----------



## Curt

I picked the worst time to visit this thread... I have a hefty check coming to me some time near the end of this year, and I am not sure what I'm going doing with it as of yet. If all things go as planned, I may have a little something for this thread in the next few months. If they don't, I'll probably just go sob in a corner for a bit.


----------



## s_k_mullins

Let's bump this PRS Lovefest...

My PRS trio: Mark Tremonti 10-top, Custom 24 10-top, Swamp Ash Studio


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Nice, I love a good one piece quilt top.


----------



## s_k_mullins

Dusty Chalk said:


> Nice, I love a good one piece quilt top.



It's actually a 2 piece top. Can't see it well from that angle/lighting.


----------



## ESPImperium

Took this pic of my Tremonti yesterday:


----------



## Ataraxia2320

Custom 24 with a bareknuckle holy diver and cold sweat combo.


----------



## mbardu

So this just came in. 

Getting oiled and cleaned up. Will be ready to rip in Eb/11-49s tonight 






And with some strings on  :


----------



## absolutorigin

Much PRS love at my household. My recent addition.



























Group Shot.


----------



## FantasyMetal

absolutorigin said:


> Much PRS love at my household. My recent addition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group Shot.



Wow that singlecut on the left is the hotness...


----------



## Mr Richard

HighGain510 said:


> Added a Private Stock to the group...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!  So damn metal!  Swamp ash body, flamed maple top and flamed maple neck + fretboard, PRS "\m/" pickups and the trem up-route!  This is the PRS that Dimebag would play... it's like they combined the PRS SCT and a Dime Slime!



Oh man you got that from Brian's didn't you? When I saw that bad boy go up I ALMOST got a hold of my bank to get the funds, but talked myself off that ledge. So hot.


----------



## Guamskyy

I'm about to test drive some CU24s later this week, particularly I got my eye to try this one in store https://www.southpawguitars.com/prs...om-24-gold-hardware-fire-mist-red-10-top.html


----------



## rokket2005

I can't compete with those Private stocks or that 11 top fade ...., but I think my current PRS collection is coming along swimmingly. 




With some artificial light


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Oh, that purple one. _(inhales deeply)_


----------



## MattThePenguin

Keep them coming guys, when I'm older and making actual money for myself I'm going to know EXACTLY what I want out of a private stock build hahaha


----------



## Guamskyy

Just bought this bad boy... Both excited to own a PRS but terrified because I dropped a serious dime on this...


----------



## Jazzedout

Guamskyy said:


> Just bought this bad boy... Both excited to own a PRS but terrified because I dropped a serious dime on this...



Stunning!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Guamskyy

I plan on it! I'll hopefully be getting it end of next week, so expect a proper NGD then!


----------



## Guamskyy

I got it yesterday, and man oh man is she a beauty!





Here's the proper NGD: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-30th-anniversary-early-birthday-present.html

I know it may sound like sacrilege to you guys, but has anyone ever thought about taking the gloss off the back of the neck/ satinizing the neck?


----------



## curlyvice

Guamskyy said:


> I know it may sound like sacrilege to you guys, but has anyone ever thought about taking the gloss off the back of the neck/ satinizing the neck?



On most other guitars I would say go for it. On a gorgeous 30th anni PRS I would say leave it as it is. It would hurt the resale value. Unless you're certain you'll never sell it and the gloss neck seriously compromises comfort/playability.


----------



## ibanez4lifesz

I agree with the above sentiment regarding the back of the neck. PRS gloss is the smoothest in the business, especially their newest V12 formulation. I switch between their gloss and other manufacturers satin/oiled necks and am not slowed down in the slightest.

Beautiful guitar, btw!



Guamskyy said:


> I got it yesterday, and man oh man is she a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the proper NGD: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-30th-anniversary-early-birthday-present.html
> 
> I know it may sound like sacrilege to you guys, but has anyone ever thought about taking the gloss off the back of the neck/ satinizing the neck?


----------



## Guamskyy

curlyvice said:


> On most other guitars I would say go for it. On a gorgeous 30th anni PRS I would say leave it as it is. It would hurt the resale value. Unless you're certain you'll never sell it and the gloss neck seriously compromises comfort/playability.



That's exactly why I'm having conflicting thoughts about it because game plan is to never sell this beauty which would make satirizing the neck no biggie- but if I was ever to sell this for some reason, the satinized neck would really hurt the resale value. Right now it's more of a preference thing than anything, I can still navigate the neck fine. Well at least I know what I want if I was to ever get a private stock


----------



## technomancer

Guamskyy said:


> I know it may sound like sacrilege to you guys, but has anyone ever thought about taking the gloss off the back of the neck/ satinizing the neck?



Honestly the neck finish has never bothered me


----------



## Rich5150

Picked this up last sunday at a guitar show


----------



## DISTORT6




----------



## budda

Guamsky, did you just post that on facebook in a PRS group as well? Given the neck finish question 

My duncan 59's in my Custom 22 sound gooood


----------



## cult

My SE Custom 24 7 String now outfitted with rosewood knobs. I love her, just changed the tuners to locking ones and will give her some new electronics today or tomorrow.
Other than that, it's the perfect 7 string for me.


----------



## Guamskyy

budda said:


> Guamsky, did you just post that on facebook in a PRS group as well? Given the neck finish question
> 
> My duncan 59's in my Custom 22 sound gooood



No I'm not in any PRS fb group unfortunately! Plus if I asked that anywhere other than here I would get stoned or something haha


----------



## protest

Thinking about buying some purple heart pickup rings to replace the white ones.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

^I think you should either get black or chrome rings and then put white pickups in it.


----------



## jephjacques

ebony rings to match the fretboard IMO


----------



## protest

I was thinking about ebony, but the only ones I saw that didn't look crappy were way too expensive. There's probably some on ebay or something though. White pickups might look cool, but I don't want to replace the \m/ pickups. They're too beastly.


----------



## ibanez4lifesz

Time to share the new private stock 7 string with the thread of PRS lovers like me! More info in my NGD post:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/302311-ngd-prs-private-stock-7-string.html


----------



## Spicypickles

That is so hot. Easily the nicest in this thread.


Sorry other dudes!


----------



## Vrollin

stop, please stop....


----------



## Dusty Chalk

_(whimper)_
It's so beautiful.


----------



## Vrollin

Dusty Chalk said:


> _(whimper)_
> It's so beautiful.



Can we hug it out?


----------



## mbardu

Here are my USA PRSi.

For the longest time, I had trouble finding the 'right' PRS for me. Kept buying selling and never bonding...but always coming back to try due to their reputation, and obviously they're so classy so it's difficult to resist 

But in the last few years a few things just did it for me, and those 3 guitars have those: 
*Pattern necks
*57/08 pickups
*V12 finish
*Blendable piezo (except on the SC58 obviously)
Not to mention some newish finishes: Mc Carty burst, Obsidian, and Armando's Amethyst burst.

So I'm a happy camper now


----------



## kevdes93

Awesome! I love the obsidian finish


----------



## Ape Factory

PRS Paul's Dirty 100, a guitar I never should have sold.





PRS 305, another great guitar but had a wide/fat neck and the shoulders were too big for my liking. I've never found another in powder blue with a rosewood board.





DGT in solana burst. Such an exceptional all-around guitar





And my current #1, an SC-58 Artist package. This guitar just rocks, plays so well and has worked with about every pickup I've put in it from boutique PAF's to Suhr Aldrich pickups.


----------



## Kride




----------



## Vrollin

woah! More deets on that SE!


----------



## Kride

Cheers! It's a discontinued Åkesson sig
PRS Guitars | SE Fredrik Åkesson

I've modded it quite a bit. Göldo/Switchcraft/Orange drop electronics, Tonerider Generator pickups, TusqXL nut, Schaller 458 bridge, creme pickup rings and headstock refinish to name a few.


----------



## Vrollin

Was it one of the ones with the big Opeth logo on it? I thought that was painted into the finish?

Makes me wanna sand back the finish on my 245 headstock and do the same as you have....


----------



## asher

No, that's the Akerfeldt sig.


----------



## Vrollin

Kride said:


> I've modded it quite a bit. Göldo/Switchcraft/Orange drop electronics, Tonerider Generator pickups, TusqXL nut, Schaller 458 bridge, creme pickup rings and headstock refinish to name a few.



Curious as to why you went the Schaller bridge over the adjustable tone pros unit?


----------



## Kride

Previous owner had changed the Tonepros to the more traditional non-adjustable wraparound bridge which didn't work for me because I couln't intonate it correctly. Or as precise as I wanted.

I like Schaller 455 (it's a 455 not a 458, sorry) better because it's a bit easier to change strings... nothing more than that into it. You'll have to file the saddles though to more accurate radius since the neck is 10" and bridge 14" IIRC.


----------



## protest

Lifted these from the PRS forum cause I'm a total sucker for Northern Lights.


----------



## Vrollin

Kride said:


> Previous owner had changed the Tonepros to the more traditional non-adjustable wraparound bridge which didn't work for me because I couln't intonate it correctly. Or as precise as I wanted.
> 
> I like Schaller 455 (it's a 455 not a 458, sorry) better because it's a bit easier to change strings... nothing more than that into it. You'll have to file the saddles though to more accurate radius since the neck is 10" and bridge 14" IIRC.



Can confirm that the tone pros is a bit of a PIA to thread strings through it at times haha! Have them both on my 245 and Zach Myers.


----------



## budda

I like the northern lights body, not the neck.

I look forward to grabbing another PRS as backup to my custom 22. I'm thinking SE Custom 22 semi-hollow to switch it up a little bit. The plan is to not need it too often


----------



## protest

budda said:


> I like the northern lights body, not the neck.



Yea its too much for me personally, but I like to look at it


----------



## thedonal

Just because I wanna show it off again!


----------



## wannabguitarist

protest said:


> Lifted these from the PRS forum cause I'm a total sucker for Northern Lights.



Somehow that manages to be way classier than all the Kiesel stuff with similar treatments


----------



## electriceye

I can't tell if I like the effect or not, but I sure as hell want to know how to do it!


----------



## Dusty Chalk

A singlecut 7 and a lefty 7 upcoming Private Stock builds.


----------



## Guamskyy

My brethren! A lefty PRS Private stock 7!


----------



## narad

A lefty PRS Private stock 7? Where's Elq...


----------



## littleredguitars2

love that northern lights. id touch it.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Guamskyy said:


> My brethren! A lefty PRS Private stock 7!


And a trem bridge! Whosever this is doesn't fool around.


----------



## thedonal

The back of the single cut is amazing!


----------



## Spicypickles

Just a heads up, there's a singlecut PRS 10-top for sale used at GC in Beaumont, TX for $1600. It's very nice, I played her for about 20 minutes.


----------



## austink

I used to be a big prs hater until I got an se acoustic. Then I bought this and completely changed my mind. After a month of having it, I love prs. The matte finish is hard to photograph as it lacks the depth of the high gloss, but it feels great.


----------



## Vrollin

Awwww mannn, SE baritones... My wallet!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRlUfJ2C-Bc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzcOlqWLdtk


----------



## curlyvice

For those of you who haven't seen them yet: Meet The New PRS S2 Satins!

Prs S2 Satin. Priced at $999 on Sweetwater. Pretty awesome price point and very badass and simple looking.


----------



## wannabguitarist

curlyvice said:


> For those of you who haven't seen them yet: Meet The New PRS S2 Satins!
> 
> Prs S2 Satin. Priced at $999 on Sweetwater. Pretty awesome price point and very badass and simple looking.



I wish they would get rid of the damn pickguards


----------



## Yianni54

PRS still not using SS frets on $3K + guitars?? That's a deal breaker imo.


----------



## HighGain510

Yianni54 said:


> PRS still not using SS frets on $3K + guitars?? That's a deal breaker imo.



Silly thing to consider a "deal breaker" honestly. Unless you are chewing through frets like crazy, their fretwork is top notch and the stock nickel silver they use is good stuff. You can cover a refret with SS by a good tech for ~$400, so if you're spending $3K and THAT is the deal-breaker, there are other brands you can go for that give you SS frets stock. I prefer stainless frets as well, so I'm not against you on wanting them, just saying I would never pass on a PRS because they don't come stock with SS frets.  I've played several of mine almost daily for a couple years and have yet to see much wear on the frets, but I also clean/polish them when I do strings changes so regular maintenance can tend to help things too.


----------



## Rawkmann

HighGain510 said:


> Silly thing to consider a "deal breaker" honestly. Unless you are chewing through frets like crazy, their fretwork is top notch and the stock nickel silver they use is good stuff. You can cover a refret with SS by a good tech for ~$400, so if you're spending $3K and THAT is the deal-breaker, there are other brands you can go for that give you SS frets stock. I prefer stainless frets as well, so I'm not against you on wanting them, just saying I would never pass on a PRS because they don't come stock with SS frets.  I've played several of mine almost daily for a couple years and have yet to see much wear on the frets, but I also clean/polish them when I do strings changes so regular maintenance can tend to help things too.



I have to agree, SS frets are nice and all but I don't fault PRS for not using them as most people are fine with nickel silver. Personally I have guitars with SS frets and ones that don't and honestly sometimes I prefer the feel of the regular frets under my fingers.


----------



## Ape Factory

PRS uses the hardest fret material possible given their tone needs (so says their marketing material) and have to say, I've not had issues with their frets wearing out. My #1 is a PRS and I own three guitars with stainless. There is a difference but I'm not having wear issues with the PRS at all. 

My Gibson? Another matter. It started showing wear fairly quickly. Stainless is definitely more slick and some will say there's a tonal downside that I certainly don't hear. If the PRS needs a referet within five years or less of ownership, I'll most likely go stainless and be done with it. I know the R9's getting stainless when the time comes.


----------



## Halikus

My '95 Ce-22 has gone through 20 years of regular playing and no need for a refret as yet. Maybe a level and crown if I wanted mega low action but no way a refret.


----------



## austink

curlyvice said:


> For those of you who haven't seen them yet: Meet The New PRS S2 Satins!
> 
> Prs S2 Satin. Priced at $999 on Sweetwater. Pretty awesome price point and very badass and simple looking.



So I played on of the standard 24 satins at GC last week and was absolutely floored. Hands down the best playing guitar for 1k I have ever tried. It plays 97% as well as my full blown 3k model. If I had to sell all my gear and start over with a limited budget, I would definitely get one of them.


----------



## jaxadam

This thread is amazing.


----------



## Ataraxia2320

First video of my PRS in action since I have gotten the hang of using BIAS.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

austink said:


>



What a beauty!


----------



## austink

^Thanks! It plays like a champ.


----------



## MrPfloyd

well.... came home with this...





2008 Tremonti in Gray Black.
Honestly, I think I might have found the perfect guitar for me. I have never been happier after a purchase.


----------



## rifftrauma

Incoming.


----------



## narad

rifftrauma said:


> Incoming.



Nice!  I was tempted - Brian gets such great stuff.


----------



## rifftrauma

narad said:


> Nice!  I was tempted - Brian gets such great stuff.



Yea both him and Dennis from Moore Music were great while I was trying to narrow down what I wanted.  If I was a fan of glossed necks I would have picked this one up, LOVE the top.


----------



## asher

rifftrauma said:


> Yea both him and Dennis from Moore Music were great while I was trying to narrow down what I wanted.  If I was a fan of glossed necks I would have picked this one up, LOVE the top.



Rainfall on a window.

(so obviously this gets played on that guitar first:


----------



## Insomnia

rifftrauma said:


> Incoming.



That is dangerously beautiful. PRS have the best fades in the business!


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Noice!

Not incoming (too rich for my blood), but dayum.  Want.  So.  Hard.


----------



## mbardu

asher said:


> Rainfall on a window.
> 
> (so obviously this gets played on that guitar first:




Obviously - that's very fitting.
Those PRSi have the perfect blooming harmonics for those soli.
Also the first thing I played when I received mine from Brian's actually  






I was really on the fence between Obsidian and Grey-Black fade when they did my guitar's run (p24/IRW neck/brazi board) but went Obsidian in the end.

I think I'd have been just equally happy with the fade though...that colors looks awesome.


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan

Currently waiting on my first private stock - McCarty in Tiger Eye quilt top, with a flamed maple neck. I've been drooling continuously for months waiting at the thought of it.

Also just picked up the Holcomb sig in my avatar, it was a last minute non-10 top they sent over for a clinic he did at our store and also signed the back plate. I gazed longingly at it for a couple of weeks and then decided I just couldn't let it go. Along with my Hollowbody 1, which was already my favourite guitar - safe to say I'm totally PRS obsessed at this point.


----------



## Dabo Fett

Haven't gotten the chance to take pictures so I'll just steal these from the store. Just bought this beautiful 30th Anniversary with Rosewood neck/Ebony board from our good friends at the Axe Palace


----------



## mbardu

I realize it wouldn't have made as much sense because of the 'celebrate the legacy' vibe, but I would have loved to see a cu24 Floyd with the purfling as part of the 30th anniversary runs.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Dabo Fett said:


> Haven't gotten the chance to take pictures so I'll just steal these from the store. Just bought this beautiful 30th Anniversary with Rosewood neck/Ebony board from our good friends at the Axe Palace



I am seriously in love with the Azul finish.


----------



## rifftrauma




----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan

Some pretty pictures of my new favourite guitar (Holcomb) and then with my first PRS love, the Hollowbody 1. I've got some amazing guitars from other brands too, but these two have really dominated my desire to play lately.


----------



## AdenM

The top on that Holcomb is insane!


----------



## Yianni54

Just got my first PRS Custom 24 last week.

I have never played such a resonant guitar! I would have never gotten it if it didnt have the satin neck and ebony board!!

I cant stand the 59/09 in the bridge though. Any bare knuckle or Dimarzio recommendations?


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan

AdenM said:


> The top on that Holcomb is insane!



Yeah it's really bizarre looking but awesome for it - the funny thing as well is that the run was all meant to be 10 top by default but this one was made/sent to our shop way after the run had closed orders because it was a one-off (I think) non-10 top. I love it though.


----------



## HighGain510

Yianni54 said:


> Just got my first PRS Custom 24 last week.
> 
> I have never played such a resonant guitar! I would have never gotten it if it didnt have the satin neck and ebony board!!
> 
> I cant stand the 59/09 in the bridge though. Any bare knuckle or Dimarzio recommendations?



Glad to see the frets weren't a deal-breaker.  If you're looking for a BKP that will cover a lot of ground including metal, the Ceramic Nailbomb would work well in your CU24.  If you wanted to go DiMarzio, the Titan would be a good choice too.  The wood combo matches the JBM100 and they sound killer in that guitar, so I think it's a safe bet your PRS would smoke with those!


----------



## Yianni54

HighGain510 said:


> Glad to see the frets weren't a deal-breaker.  If you're looking for a BKP that will cover a lot of ground including metal, the Ceramic Nailbomb would work well in your CU24.  If you wanted to go DiMarzio, the Titan would be a good choice too.  The wood combo matches the JBM100 and they sound killer in that guitar, so I think it's a safe bet your PRS would smoke with those!



LOL, yea my desire to try a PRS was greater than my dislike of nickel frets  

I ended up buying the PRS \M/ pickups and I put those in. I like the bridge but the neck was awful so I put the 59/09 back in. I may put a VHII in the neck and a either a nailbomb or painkiller in the bridge.


----------



## Scrubface05

Grab a set of the MH Alpha/Omegas. They sound ridiculous in my PRS


----------



## HighGain510

Yianni54 said:


> LOL, yea my desire to try a PRS was greater than my dislike of nickel frets
> 
> I ended up buying the PRS \M/ pickups and I put those in. I like the bridge but the neck was awful so I put the 59/09 back in. I may put a VHII in the neck and a either a nailbomb or painkiller in the bridge.



Yeah that sounds like a better combo.  I have a \m/ bridge and 57/08 neck in my CU24 Satin WL and it sounds very good, I just grabbed another pair of the SD CD Holcomb Alpha/Omega pickups so I'll give that a go and let you know how that sounds. I absolutely love them in my PRS Holcomb but since the wood and specs are different it might not end up being apples to apples there so we shall see! 



Scrubface05 said:


> Grab a set of the MH Alpha/Omegas. They sound ridiculous in my PRS



Agreed, the Alpha/Omega set in my Holcomb is truly one of the best sounding PRS I've ever owned. Seriously winning combo!


----------



## Yianni54

How does the Holcomb play vs the 25 in scale of the CU24? I like that the Holcomb comes with Jumbo frets too. All I have been playing for the last 6 months is a Duvell elite and I am so used to the jumbo frets.


----------



## HighGain510

Yianni54 said:


> How does the Holcomb play vs the 25 in scale of the CU24? I like that the Holcomb comes with Jumbo frets too. All I have been playing for the last 6 months is a Duvell elite and I am so used to the jumbo frets.



The CU24 feels a little slinkier, but the Holcomb wins hands down on note definition. I think the pickups help too, but just in terms of the scale the biggest difference is the feel. As someone who primarily plays 25" PRS, I can feel the difference immediately on the Holcomb, but I don't mind it whatsoever.


----------



## Scrubface05

HighGain510 said:


> The CU24 feels a little slinkier, but the Holcomb wins hands down on note definition. I think the pickups help too, but just in terms of the scale the biggest difference is the feel. As someone who primarily plays 25" PRS, I can feel the difference immediately on the Holcomb, but I don't mind it whatsoever.



This, exactly this. 
I also find the Holcomb to have a load more sustain than normal CU24s. 
The ebony plays a part in the difference in the way it sounds as well. I think the Holcomb has a little more attack in it, and love the tonal characteristics it has.


----------



## Guamskyy

Someone talk me out of grabbing a CU24 10 top in charcoal burst with hybrid hardware...


----------



## asher

Guamskyy said:


> Someone talk me out of grabbing a CU24 10 top in charcoal burst with hybrid hardware...



Hell no man, those things are hot as hell!


----------



## Guamskyy

asher said:


> Hell no man, those things are hot as hell!



That's what I thought


----------



## BHuard75

I just put a deposit down with Nick @ AxePalace for a CU24 artist pkg charcoal burst with a rosewood neck & ebony board.... That finish is badass, just buy it man.


----------



## littleredguitars2

just saw this one listed at axepalace. unreal. loooove that color






PRS Hollowbody II Blood Orange (Rosewood Neck, Flame 10 Top & Back, Hybrid Hardware | The Axe Palace


----------



## Guamskyy

*note to self* Do not go to SSO members for advice on whether or not to buy guitar


----------



## technomancer

Guamskyy said:


> *note to self* Do not go to SSO members for advice on whether or not to buy guitar



You're just now figuring this out?


----------



## Guamskyy

technomancer said:


> You're just now figuring this out?



If anything I was giving you guys too much credit


----------



## MattThePenguin

I wanna get one of these and throw in a pair of Black Hawks.


----------



## Rich5150

I was lining everything up to take a nice family pic and realized I don't have enough room till the jam space is done. These are all the Core's I also have an SEOne, Lowery and SE Acoustic as well. One of these days I'll get a proper family shot along with the other non PRS


----------



## MattThePenguin

.... me...


----------



## rokket2005

I've got PRSi #5 coming in this weekend, and as far as I know it might be the first one on SSO.


----------



## Vrollin

Rich5150 said:


> I was lining everything up to take a nice family pic and realized I don't have enough room till the jam space is done. These are all the Core's I also have an SEOne, Lowery and SE Acoustic as well. One of these days I'll get a proper family shot along with the other non PRS



"rich"5150, yup he wasnt lying when he came up with that username....


----------



## Rich5150

Vrollin said:


> "rich"5150, yup he wasnt lying when he came up with that username....



LOL well it actually is my name, but trust me not rich by any means, just busted my ass literally to get what i have.


----------



## Vrollin

Rich5150 said:


> LOL well it actually is my name, but trust me not rich by any means, just busted my ass literally to get what i have.



The nurses must have had an awkward look on their face as they wrote "Rich5150" on your birth certificate


----------



## protest

Rich5150 said:


> LOL well it actually is my name, but trust me not rich by any means, *just busted my ass literally* to get what i have.



I know what you mean, but all I can picture is the Jump to Conclusions dude from Office Space getting hit by the truck lol.


----------



## littleredguitars2

lovely collection rich. i'd love to see a list of all the models shown here? i can figure out a couple but not all of em.


----------



## littleredguitars2

Paul Reed Smith Private Stock Limited Run Paul's Guitar - Brazilian Fingerboard #38 of 50 - Paul Reed Smith - Electrics - Store


----------



## technomancer

littleredguitars2 said:


> http://www.martinmusicguitar.com/me...5fb8d27136e95/p/a/paulsguitarprivate-38-1.jpg
> 
> Paul Reed Smith Private Stock Limited Run Paul's Guitar - Brazilian Fingerboard #38 of 50 - Paul Reed Smith - Electrics - Store



That one and the Sandstorm Fade one from that run have been haunting me since 2014


----------



## thedonal

Rich5150 said:


> I was lining everything up to take a nice family pic and realized I don't have enough room till the jam space is done. These are all the Core's I also have an SEOne, Lowery and SE Acoustic as well. One of these days I'll get a proper family shot along with the other non PRS



What is the bottom left model? Is it a Dusty Waring? That satin finish with the red looks amaaaazing!  tell me more!


----------



## littleredguitars2

technomancer said:


> That one and the Sandstorm Fade one from that run have been haunting me since 2014



i can see why! i've never seen this finish before.


----------



## technomancer

^ Yep that's the one... really should have bought it when it was on consignment at Brian's for $5k 

The finish is a Private Stock only color


----------



## maliciousteve

So PRS are bringing out the CE series again

PRS CE24 Electric Guitar with Bolt On Neck Amber with Gig Bag


----------



## technomancer

maliciousteve said:


> So PRS are bringing out the CE series again
> 
> PRS CE24 Electric Guitar with Bolt On Neck Amber with Gig Bag



Awesome, the CE is a great sounding model. Looks like they have the new 85/15 pickups I've been wanting to try out in them, going to have to grab one of these.

Kind of sucks that they're only including a gig bag on a $2k guitar though... that is a trend I am not a fan of.


----------



## maliciousteve

I had a CE22 which I sadly had to sell to pay some expensive bills (home ownership, woopy). I loved it, I would probably still have it if I didn't need to sell it. These new ones come with the Prs Designed Tuners and Bridge that you see on the S2 guitars. You could buy a second hand USA Prs bridge or a Mann bridge, Schaller tuners etc and have one just like the old models. But at that point you may as well buy the old model.

Any way, good to see a bolt on PRS because the one I had was quite special.


----------



## budda

Guys, I have a dilemma.

I have an artist V in eriza verde. Ebony board, artist grade woods, artist V pickups, it's beautiful and it sings.

(photo cred: Phil Babbey)





But it has a trem, and my ideal PRS are all wraptail/stoptail. I actually own my high school grail PRS now as well (custom 22 emerald wraptail). 

I have seen approximately 4 artist V's for sale since buying mine - another in eriza, one in red, and one currently on reverb in blue crab blue. Mine would be worth the least as it's no longer in mint condition - but it's still pretty damn good.

The Dilemma:
I'm not a fan of the trem (it's 90% a visual thing), I keep floating around the idea of selling my guitar.

I bought it with the intent to heirloom it as opposed to move it, but also part of me really wants something with a rosewood neck. I have my dream green PRS, but I also have something that is one step up in their quality and bling department .

And yes, I know I can block the trem - but that doesn't turn it into a wraptail . Wraptail Artist V's were built, but I've never ever seen one listed.

My baby is 1/100, but there's one spec I would prefer to have different. What would you do?

*note* I don't have play money for guitars whatsoever, any major purchase would be funded from selling the Artist V - touring band + wedding =


----------



## budda

maliciousteve said:


> So PRS are bringing out the CE series again
> 
> PRS CE24 Electric Guitar with Bolt On Neck Amber with Gig Bag



(just saw this) - maybe this will bring down the guys who are asking funny money for their CE24's..


----------



## maliciousteve

budda said:


> Guys, I have a dilemma.
> 
> I have an artist V in eriza verde. Ebony board, artist grade woods, artist V pickups, it's beautiful and it sings.
> 
> But it has a trem, and my ideal PRS are all wraptail/stoptail. I actually own my high school grail PRS now as well (custom 22 emerald wraptail).
> 
> I have seen approximately 4 artist V's for sale since buying mine - another in eriza, one in red, and one currently on reverb in blue crab blue. Mine would be worth the least as it's no longer in mint condition - but it's still pretty damn good.
> 
> The Dilemma:
> I'm not a fan of the trem (it's 90% a visual thing), I keep floating around the idea of selling my guitar.
> 
> I bought it with the intent to heirloom it as opposed to move it, but also part of me really wants something with a rosewood neck. I have my dream green PRS, but I also have something that is one step up in their quality and bling department .
> 
> And yes, I know I can block the trem - but that doesn't turn it into a wraptail . Wraptail Artist V's were built, but I've never ever seen one listed.
> 
> My baby is 1/100, but there's one spec I would prefer to have different. What would you do?
> 
> *note* I don't have play money for guitars whatsoever, any major purchase would be funded from selling the Artist V - touring band + wedding =



I'd keep it. Or find some one who has one with a hard tail and see if they'd trade. Guitars are hard to sell right now and may stay that way for years yet.


----------



## budda

Thanks for your input!

I would love to trade for a hard tail, but as I said I haven't seen any. I've seen two listed on reverb.com since I got mine, both trems. With the exchange rate, I'd be selling for the same as a good custom 22, 24 or McCarty so I think someone would scoop it up. Hell my Canadian forum had 3 PRS NGD's inside two weeks 

Edit: 300 made worldwide, 20 were sent to the UK alone.

If I ever see a stoptail model, I'm going for it haha. I should probably keep this one though.


----------



## technomancer

maliciousteve said:


> I had a CE22 which I sadly had to sell to pay some expensive bills (home ownership, woopy). I loved it, I would probably still have it if I didn't need to sell it. These new ones come with the Prs Designed Tuners and Bridge that you see on the S2 guitars. You could buy a second hand USA Prs bridge or a Mann bridge, Schaller tuners etc and have one just like the old models. But at that point you may as well buy the old model.
> 
> Any way, good to see a bolt on PRS because the one I had was quite special.



Crap yeah I missed the hardware in my first read. Shame as the CEs were awesome...


----------



## budda

The CE's aren't on the site


----------



## technomancer

budda said:


> The CE's aren't on the site



It's not uncommon for stores to list new models before PRS officially announces them


----------



## budda

Ah.

I almost had a CE22 stoptail as a backup to my custom 22, but the seller sold it to his brother the day we were supposed to meet. That was a bit of a bummer.


----------



## JungleLally

Did someone say the PRS CE line is coming back in 2016?

Oh wait:

NGD! 2016 PRS CE24 in Amber - Brand spankin' new from Chuck Levin's Washingtonian in Maryland. The same CE features we all love and missed. Available in most staple PRS colorways. May be the first one sold to the public (that I know of, don't quote me on that)

-Bolt on maple neck
-Mahogany body, flamed maple top
-PRS 85/15 pickups
-Wide thin neck

I also played some core line guitars today, prior to playing the new CE's. This thing feels JUST as good as a stock CU24 - For me, maybe better taking into account the unfinished WT neck.


----------



## Jazzedout

Congrats!!! I like it!!!
Do these have core or S2 hardware?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

JungleLally said:


> Did someone say the PRS CE line is coming back in 2016?
> 
> Oh wait:
> 
> NGD! 2016 PRS CE24 in Amber - Brand spankin' new from Chuck Levin's Washingtonian in Maryland. The same CE features we all love and missed. Available in most staple PRS colorways. May be the first one sold to the public (that I know of, don't quote me on that)
> 
> -Bolt on maple neck
> -Mahogany body, flamed maple top
> -PRS 85/15 pickups
> -Wide thin neck
> 
> I also played some core line guitars today, prior to playing the new CE's. This thing feels JUST as good as a stock CU24 - For me, maybe better taking into account the unfinished WT neck.



I need it!!!


----------



## budda

Sadly, the wide-thin is my least favourite neck profile. Pattern would do well for me.


----------



## technomancer

Jazzedout said:


> Congrats!!! I like it!!!
> Do these have core or S2 hardware?



Sadly while these have the US pickups they have the S2 hardware.


----------



## Ramburger

technomancer said:


> Sadly while these have the US pickups they have the S2 hardware.



What are the differences between the US and S2 hardware if any?


----------



## technomancer

Ramburger said:


> What are the differences between the US and S2 hardware if any?



Quality 

Seriously though it's sort of like licensed Floyd vs OFR


----------



## mbardu

technomancer said:


> Sadly while these have the US pickups they have the S2 hardware.



Seriously  ?

What a bummer...


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

JungleLally said:


> Did someone say the PRS CE line is coming back in 2016?
> 
> Oh wait:
> 
> NGD! 2016 PRS CE24 in Amber - Brand spankin' new from Chuck Levin's Washingtonian in Maryland. The same CE features we all love and missed. Available in most staple PRS colorways. May be the first one sold to the public (that I know of, don't quote me on that)
> 
> -Bolt on maple neck
> -Mahogany body, flamed maple top
> -PRS 85/15 pickups
> -Wide thin neck
> 
> I also played some core line guitars today, prior to playing the new CE's. This thing feels JUST as good as a stock CU24 - For me, maybe better taking into account the unfinished WT neck.



Are those S2 birds or Core birds? (hard to tell from photos)


----------



## XiXora

Could you take a picture of the back tuning machines please? I'm wondering what would fit in their place.


----------



## Rich5150

thedonal said:


> What is the bottom left model? Is it a Dusty Waring? That satin finish with the red looks amaaaazing!  tell me more!



Apologies didn't see this till today. Yes that the Jade and the Faded Whale are all Waring models


----------



## A-Branger

whts the difference with the CE PRS models?

a more budget friendly version?. That would be awesome as some people (like me) cant really afford a normal PRS, and the S2 are quite different in shape, and the SE are "too cheap" not really, but yeah?, like their tops are too "flat" and dont have many options in colors, and the colors they have are pretty bad/average to what a PRS stains normally would look like

but would be awesome to have a mid point between the SE and the normal PRS. Is this CE line fitting that gap?


----------



## XiXora

A-Branger said:


> whts the difference with the CE PRS models?
> 
> a more budget friendly version?. That would be awesome as some people (like me) cant really afford a normal PRS, and the S2 are quite different in shape, and the SE are "too cheap" not really, but yeah?, like their tops are too "flat" and dont have many options in colors, and the colors they have are pretty bad/average to what a PRS stains normally would look like
> 
> but would be awesome to have a mid point between the SE and the normal PRS. Is this CE line fitting that gap?



According to the leak, it'll fit between he S2 and Core models.

I found this on another forum:

$500: SE Standard 24
$760: SE Custom 24
$1,000: S2 Standard 24 Satin
$1,200: S2 Standard 24
$1,400: S2 Custom 24
*$2,000: CE 24*
$2,700: Brent Mason Sig
$3,000: Core Custom 24

I just wish for it to be closer to the Core than S2 but I'd understand for it to be more price conscious if they would like to keep their profit margin for the main factory.


----------



## xzacx

A-Branger said:


> whts the difference with the CE PRS models?



biggest difference is that it's a bolt-on


----------



## A-Branger

cool. Yeah I kinda whish they are closer to the S2, but I get the need to make them more "expensive" as they are full on carve tops, rather than flat as the s2.

If you want expensive components then you have your core models, I just hope they have the color stains as the core models. The color stains for the SE and S2 are really average/dull for PRS.

I wont be able to afford one yet, but its good to know I will be able at some point


----------



## electriceye

technomancer said:


> It's not uncommon for stores to list new models before PRS officially announces them



No. Someone posted a link to them on AMS and the link points to an invalid page.


----------



## budda

In the past, the only difference between a CE and a Custom was a maple bolt-on neck and primarily dots. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## mbardu

budda said:


> In the past, the only difference between a CE and a Custom was a maple bolt-on neck and primarily dots. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.



Biggest difference indeed. 
Though some ce had one piece bodies (standard-like) rather than hog + maple cap. 

Very rare to see an old ce with birds and/or a 10-top either.


----------



## technomancer

mbardu said:


> Biggest difference indeed.
> Though some ce had one piece bodies (standard-like) rather than hog + maple cap.
> 
> Very rare to see an old ce with birds and/or a 10-top either.



IIRC some were alder as well, would love to pick up one of those at some point.


----------



## littleredguitars2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XciOMnoxdFA

cap and chappers demoing the new ce 24s and the soapbar 277s. i really dig both of them


----------



## A-Branger

you beat me to it



littleredguitars2 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XciOMnoxdFA
> 
> cap and chappers demoing the new ce 24s and the soapbar 277s. i really dig both of them



but for the lazy ppl



looks awesome the CE, was wondering how they would do the bolt-on, it barely changes the look of the guitar at all

but that price, ouch... so all yours guys  

I would stay here dreaming to one day get money for a PRS or that they magicaly release a SE model in a color/wood combo I like lol


----------



## mbardu

technomancer said:


> IIRC some were alder as well, would love to pick up one of those at some point.



Yup. 
A 1991 alder ce24 was one of my all time favorite prs. 

Long gone though...


----------



## austink

Those haunting baratone sounds were too good. I may have to grab one of those.


----------



## Cheap

someone buy my 1999 Swamp Ash Special so i can pick up one of the new CE's. They're the PRS guitars i've been hoping for for awhile now. Love the bolt on deal and the shallower carve is pretty bitchin. I'm done with maple fretboards for at least a little while so someone should grab the flamed maple one i have!


----------



## A-Branger

PRS Guitars CE 24


not sure if the mapple headstock was a feature in the past for these guitars, but for me that looks awful.

Either way, thats the PRS website with all the info, colors, and more videos


----------



## technomancer

So umm yeah, this just happened...

Needed a little blurple fatty to liven up my weekend


----------



## narad

Well played.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Nicely done sir!


----------



## b7string

technomancer said:


> So umm yeah, this just happened...
> 
> Needed a little blurple fatty to liven up my weekend



Is there a name for that colour? Damn...


----------



## HighGain510

technomancer said:


> So umm yeah, this just happened...
> 
> Needed a little blurple fatty to liven up my weekend



Man... that's going to be a tasty one! Congrats!


----------



## technomancer

b7string said:


> Is there a name for that colour? Damn...



I think it was a custom color that Brian's Guitars came up with. It's the PRS Violet finish with a blue burst on it. I call it blurple


----------



## A-Branger

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmnnnnnnn that blurple!


----------



## technomancer

electriceye said:


> No. Someone posted a link to them on AMS and the link points to an invalid page.



The fact that it was later taken down doesn't change that it was there and that this happens all the time


----------



## ramses

technomancer said:


> So umm yeah, this just happened...
> 
> Needed a little blurple fatty to liven up my weekend




... Impressive ...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, you took two of my favorite colors and blended it into one guitar.

You know, you really are an asshole?


----------



## Church2224

Oh Lawd, they are making the CEs again! 

I will definitely be getting one.


----------



## mbardu

technomancer said:


> I think it was a custom color that Brian's Guitars came up with. It's the PRS Violet finish with a blue burst on it. I call it blurple



Congrats!

Brian's really gets some of the best stuff out there.

And a fat back too, very nice 
Since I got my P24 that's my preferred too.


----------



## rifftrauma

technomancer said:


> So umm yeah, this just happened...
> 
> Needed a little blurple fatty to liven up my weekend



I was totally torn between this one and the grey black fade, glad to see someone else picked up another out of the batch. Let me know what you think of the McCarty thickness and happy incoming NGD.


----------



## technomancer

rifftrauma said:


> I was totally torn between this one and the grey black fade, glad to see someone else picked up another out of the batch. Let me know what you think of the McCarty thickness and happy incoming NGD.



Yeah the one you got is awesome... this was my first choice with fallback of the ones available being a blue fade.


----------



## Spicypickles

Good Lort, that blurple.


----------



## Underworld

Ouh, that Trampas Green one... tempted to get it just to match my CU24 and SeZM in that color!!


----------



## littleredguitars2

technomancer said:


> So umm yeah, this just happened...
> 
> Needed a little blurple fatty to liven up my weekend



you would. you. would. oh boy i've been drooling over that one for a while now. such a beauty. congrats


----------



## Steinmetzify

Throwing in my.02.....grabbed this off a buddy. '01 McCarty as I'm a hardtail kinda guy....was looking for some lower output pickups with a hardtail, never owned a USA PRS before, and my woman told me awhile back that I 'needed a blue guitar'  Who am I to argue? 



McCarty by Scott Steinmetz, on Flickr

I know I'm speaking to the choir here as you guys are all fanatics, but I'm pretty impressed with this guitar. The pickups are really good...kind of a vintage vibe, but still enough heat to do metal as I like, which isn't always the case with other pickup brands. The coil split is unbelievable...I've honestly never liked the option on any other guitar I've tried, but PRS do that **** up right...it sounds and feels a lot like a single coil and I'm surprised I like it. The cleans are awesome, it handles metal well, and there are a ton of tonal variations. I'm a fan.


----------



## technomancer

Nice McCarty


----------



## Steinmetzify

technomancer said:


> Nice McCarty



Thanks man...I know its not on the level of some guys here, including you Mr. Blurple, but for a first USA PRS I think it's a solid score.


----------



## mbardu

steinmetzify said:


> Thanks man...I know its not on the level of some guys here, including you Mr. Blurple, but for a first USA PRS I think it's a solid score.



Nonsense with that 'level' talk.

McCartys are fat mean machines regardless of fancy tops or inlays. 

Plus .. on point for the split sounds. If it's your first I feel like you're going to love the guitar even more than you realize


----------



## Steinmetzify

Thanks man. I get that same feeling. It's a lot more versatile than I'd hoped it would be, that's for sure!


----------



## technomancer

steinmetzify said:


> Thanks man. I get that same feeling. It's a lot more versatile than I'd hoped it would be, that's for sure!



They all come off the same assembly lines, no levels and that one looks awesome


----------



## budda

Techno, that finish is awesome.

Who wants to do me a solid and find out if anyone on TGP has an artist V stoptail?


----------



## technomancer

Got to love when the dealer springs for next day shipping as part of the purchase price to get the guitar to you by the weekend and UPS fails so you won't see the damn guitar until Monday (assuming they manage to get it here by then, right now it just shows "delivery delayed") 

EDIT: kudos to Brian, he got on the phone with UPS and got it bumped to Saturday delivery \m/


----------



## big_aug

I can't afford a corr Custom 24. Would it be worth it to get a 30th Anniversary S2 Custom 24 for ~$800 over an SE for $400-500? I know they use the same hardware.


----------



## Spicypickles

Wood and attention to detail will be a lot higher quality, I say go for it!


----------



## Guamskyy

Since PRS decided to use 85/15s for the core line and CEs, is it safe to assume we'll be seeing 85/15s for sale separately?


----------



## technomancer

Guamskyy said:


> Since PRS decided to use 85/15s for the core line and CEs, is it safe to assume we'll be seeing 85/15s for sale separately?



Not really... it's been a crap shoot what PRS decides to sell separately


----------



## mbardu

big_aug said:


> I can't afford a corr Custom 24. Would it be worth it to get a 30th Anniversary S2 Custom 24 for ~$800 over an SE for $400-500? I know they use the same hardware.



Do you have a problem with going second hand? 

If not, you could find a ~400 se (maybe try a few to find the best) and make it absolutely kick ass for ~200 of upgrades (pickups, tuners, nut).
Or an older core ce for around 900.

In my experience both those options would trump the stock s2s (including the new s2 standards for that matter).


----------



## zilla

I picked up the first se245 that showed up at my local shop a few years ago. I put locking tuners on it and installed some Sheptone PAF pickups in it and have new pots and switches sitting on my table waiting to be installed. I'll probably get a new/better nut in the near future.

I can honestly say that this is my #1 go to axe. everything about it is awesome. It beats out my early 2000's rg550, EVH wolfgang special, and prs torero.

About a year ago I brought the 245 with me to the same store and A/B'd it with a SC245 that they had on the wall - granted it probably wasn't set up as well as it could have been, but in all honesty, the se held it's own to against the sc. even if money was no object for me, i would find it very hard to justify the cost of the sc245 vs the cost of the se245. playability was almost as good, but was the sc $3000 better? i don't think so.


unrelated question: are the 85/15 pickups re-issues of the original HFS and Vintage Bass pickups that were in the original custom 22 and 24's?


----------



## Steinmetzify

Watched a video yesterday with PRS talking about how those pickups are what they wished they could have released in '85, made in 2015. He said that's where the name came from, so I don't think they're reissues.


----------



## SDMFVan

zilla said:


> unrelated question: are the 85/15 pickups re-issues of the original HFS and Vintage Bass pickups that were in the original custom 22 and 24's?



The 85/15's are a PAF pickup that sits between the 57/08's and 59/09's tonally. Paul considers it an "update" of the original T&B pickups, but to my ear they don't really sound too much alike. 

For the record, the original Custom 24's came with "Standard Treble" and "Standard Bass" (more commonly called T&B) pickups, and the original Custom 22's had Dragon I pickups. HFS/VB didn't come around until sometime in the early 90's I believe. IMO the T&B and Dragon I are the best pickups PRS has ever made. I was lucky enough to recently get a set of Dragon I's, I can't wait to install them.


----------



## technomancer

So UPS fails again... first they forgot to put the guitar on the truck Thursday night for next day delivery on Friday. Then Friday the dealer called and they told him it was bumped up for Saturday delivery. I called this morning to check and UPS assured me it was in fact slated for delivery today and tracking showed it was at the depot. I check the tracking a little before 11 and it is not showing out for delivery so I call again. I am told no sorry there is nothing indicating delivery today and it will be delivered Monday. After an hour on hold I'm told they can't contact the depot to find out if it is actually out for delivery with a missed scan or WTF is going on. Oh and they can't give me a phone number for the depot either


----------



## SDMFVan

How far away is the depot? Might be worth driving out there before they close.


----------



## technomancer

SDMFVan said:


> How far away is the depot? Might be worth driving out there before they close.



I actually just called about that. They claim that until the destination scan happens the package isn't accessible at the depot so I can't go pick it up.

First world problems I know but still annoying as hell


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

No idea what these are (special edition SE's or artist builds?) but they look great.


----------



## rifftrauma

They were a limited run the Axe Palace did for the Wired Guitarist Facebook group.


----------



## narad

They did turn out really well. I'm assuming that's a veneer cap? Way better quality than like any of the Holcomb/Waring run tops.


----------



## A-Branger

daamn thats a top! yeah they must be the axe palace ones. I think there still should be some available to buy, they also did some in 6 string.

yeah they are a veneer, but they do have the mapple cap under too. So best of both worlds, you get the mapple sound and the beutiful top. And with that kind of top, I much much rather being a veneer and get a great looking top, than get a full quilt top with the ugly outcomes we saw with the holocombs

they jsut need some white pup rings, or black screws


----------



## mbardu

A-Branger said:


> daamn thats a top! yeah they must be the axe palace ones. I think there still should be some available to buy, they also did some in 6 string.
> 
> yeah they are a veneer, but they do have the mapple cap under too. So best of both worlds, you get the mapple sound and the beutiful top. And with that kind of top, I much much rather being a veneer and get a great looking top, than get a full quilt top with the ugly outcomes we saw with the holocombs
> 
> they jsut need some white pup rings, or black screws



Veneers are nice and all but you won't get any chatoyance or 3d depth to them.

Not knocking the concept, as what PRS does on the SEs is great (nice looks and actual cap); but that' still not the same look as a 'real' top.


----------



## Taikatatti

saw those se 7-strings on facebook, they look amazing!
If PRS comes up with baritone SE 7 some day, i might be in trouble


----------



## A-Branger

mbardu said:


> Veneers are nice and all but you won't get any chatoyance or 3d depth to them.
> 
> Not knocking the concept, as what PRS does on the SEs is great (nice looks and actual cap); but that' still not the same look as a 'real' top.



yeah maybe, I havent had much experience with quilt tops. My LTD with a flame veneer it does have (to my eyes) some 3D-ish. I mean, I move the guitar and the flame moves a little. I went to see a clinic with Mark Hollocomb, and he had his two guitars his main 6 and his 7, he let us pick them up. I was expecting to see some amazing 3D ppl always say, and got nothing


----------



## mbardu

A-Branger said:


> yeah maybe, I havent had much experience with quilt tops. My LTD with a flame veneer it does have (to my eyes) some 3D-ish. I mean, I move the guitar and the flame moves a little. I went to see a clinic with Mark Hollocomb, and he had his two guitars his main 6 and his 7, he let us pick them up. I was expecting to see some amazing 3D ppl always say, and got nothing



Well as you said...some of the Holcombs did not get...how should I say...the best of the best tops out there. Some did but it was very inconsistent. And the finish certainly didn't help with that. A natural oiled or gloss would make a maple top 'pop' much more.

But again, nothing but good say about SEs...a lot of which look definitely amazing!


----------



## A-Branger

I check the Axe palace site, and yes, this are the ones they custom order. 25 of each. they have in 7 string the blue and the purple, and in 6 string the purple and the trampas green. They have ebony boards too.

Pretty tempted and pretty good price. If I only had spare money lol


----------



## MattThePenguin

A .... that blue looks out of this world


----------



## rifftrauma

Just out of curiosity, does anyone still have a Holcomb on order from a dealer? Been waiting since last march for mine to show up...


----------



## MattThePenguin

rifftrauma said:


> Just out of curiosity, does anyone still have a Holcomb on order from a dealer? Been waiting since last march for mine to show up...



I would have moved on and asked for my money back by now to be honest.


----------



## Triple-J

Total Guitar posted a new video with Mark Tremonti where he discusses his explorer style concept guitar that everyone seems to hate he also briefly shows his baritone singlecut model too and says it will be available as a future sig.


----------



## littleredguitars2

rifftrauma said:


> Just out of curiosity, does anyone still have a Holcomb on order from a dealer? Been waiting since last march for mine to show up...



Better get on the phone dude


----------



## absolutorigin

I actually got these in a few months ago, but I've been too lazy to install them  Hopefully I'll have them installed sometime this week and I'll have an updated pic. I think these tuners came out great though.


----------



## technomancer

It arrived safe and sound... pretty impressive given the temperature shifts it went through that it was also barely out of tune 

Couple quick phone shots


----------



## Spicypickles

Just came.


----------



## Stemp Fester

absolutorigin said:


> I actually got these in a few months ago, but I've been too lazy to install them  Hopefully I'll have them installed sometime this week and I'll have an updated pic. I think these tuners came out great though.



More info required please... are these an official PRS thing? Can't see them on the PRS site.


----------



## mbardu

technomancer said:


> It arrived safe and sound... pretty impressive given the temperature shifts it went through that it was also barely out of tune
> 
> Couple quick phone shots


----------



## mbardu

3-months update...

The honeymoon is kinda over, but this has become my most played guitar bar none.
Sorry for the purists, but this beats any Les Paul I've owned, including R9, R0 and Navigator N-LP380.











I won't mention the ridiculous price I got it for...since this is also now the best deal I ever got on a second-hand fiddle.

Anyone who doesn't care about the binding and top...the 'stripped' version can sometimes be had for ~1400/1500$, and at that price it's an amazing steal, especially if you get it with the original 57/08s.


----------



## technomancer

Blurple
The Good: it's an amazing guitar, looks killer and plays like butter
The Bad: my gear fund is pretty much tapped out for a while and I kind of want one of those violet / purple tolex PRS Archons now... and NAMM is right around the corner 



Stemp Fester said:


> More info required please... are these an official PRS thing? Can't see them on the PRS site.



They're for his Private Stock so not generally available. There are a couple places that sell various wood tuner buttons, for the black tuner assemblies you're pretty much out of luck.

PRS wouldn't even sell me black pickup rings for the SAS project I did, I had to custom order anodized black rings from Frets on the Net.


----------



## Spicypickles

Techno - I cannot get over that finish!


What's the story behind that? Limited run? Custom? Gave a handy to the right person?


----------



## rifftrauma

technomancer said:


> Blurple
> The Good: it's an amazing guitar, looks killer and plays like butter
> The Bad: my gear fund is pretty much tapped out for a while and I kind of want one of those violet / purple tolex PRS Archons now... and NAMM is right around the corner
> 
> 
> 
> They're for his Private Stock so not generally available. There are a couple places that sell various wood tuner buttons, for the black tuner assemblies you're pretty much out of luck.
> 
> PRS wouldn't even sell me black pickup rings for the SAS project I did, I had to custom order anodized black rings from Frets on the Net.



Nice man, link the NGD in here!


----------



## technomancer

Spicypickles said:


> Techno - I cannot get over that finish!
> 
> 
> What's the story behind that? Limited run? Custom? Gave a handy to the right person?



This is the only one I've seen like it. I think it was a one-off as part of this wood library run from Brian's Guitars. It's the normal PRS Violet finish with a blue burst added.

Bran's is always getting cool unique stuff.


----------



## rifftrauma

technomancer said:


> This is the only one I've seen like it. I think it was a one-off as part of this wood library run from Brian's Guitars. It's the normal PRS Violet finish with a blue burst added.
> 
> Bran's is always getting cool unique stuff.




As far as I know he's gotten 7/10 in, it looks like maybe 2 of each color, so there may be another grey/black fade, blurple and maybe a black gold coming in.

From Brian:

"The whole run has maple necks, 5 have Ebony board with pattern thin neck carve. Its a 10 piece run so if you search Fatback on the website you will find them all."


----------



## rifftrauma

Yea looks to be it...

*Finish Colors: *2 of each: Gray/Black Fade natural back, Blue Fade Natural, Orange Tiger with Natural back, Violet Blue Burst with Natural back, Black Gold


----------



## mbardu

rifftrauma said:


> As far as I know he's gotten 7/10 in, it looks like maybe 2 of each color, so there may be another grey/black fade, blurple and maybe a black gold coming in.
> 
> From Brian:
> 
> "The whole run has maple necks, 5 have Ebony board with pattern thin neck carve. Its a 10 piece run so if you search Fatback on the website you will find them all."



They do those runs one or twice a year, and it seems to always be 2x5, 5 finishes, two sets of features/woods.

That's where I got my Rosewood neck/Brazi p24.

Think they got some P245 in the previous run and I had a very hard time resisting that one 

Brian's definitely gets the best specs and tops.


----------



## budda

I still need to try an MC and SC 58, I feel like I'd gel with them.


----------



## rifftrauma

My doppelganger


----------



## littleredguitars2

saw that one^^ recently. not sure if i'd personally choose a maple neck for my prs but its stunning nonetheless


----------



## technomancer

If I could afford a second one it would already be on its way


----------



## Steinmetzify

GatDAMN I love that fade...


----------



## rifftrauma

Yea the top on that one came out even nicer than mine.


----------



## Cnev

Oh my lord, what a beauty.


----------



## budda

I can dig that


----------



## A-Branger

rifftrauma said:


> Incoming.





rifftrauma said:


> My doppelganger




I was gonna say that I like the top of yours better, but now that I see them both side to side I like the doppelganger top better lol, but I like your fretboard better and the black ring pups of yours too


----------



## littleredguitars2

i like the finish on the rosewooded version better personally


----------



## littleredguitars2




----------



## Spicypickles

Oh god, that fade, AND mable?


Dear lort, my jeans!


----------



## mphsc

Thinking about grabbing this one:


----------



## budda

do it now


----------



## rifftrauma




----------



## Steinmetzify

Jesus H. Christ.........can't imagine what it'd be like to have that ^ in person. 

McCarty with black rings and tip, drop C, neck sanded:




Untitled by Scott Steinmetz, on Flickr


Untitled by Scott Steinmetz, on Flickr


Untitled by Scott Steinmetz, on Flickr

Comparison shot:



McCarty by Scott Steinmetz, on Flickr

Think it looks a lot better this way.......neck sanded feels better, feels like a monster to play, looks better this way too. IMO, anyway...


----------



## budda

I personally don't care how my neck looks, just how it feels


----------



## Steinmetzify

budda said:


> I personally don't care how my neck looks, just how it feels



Lol...should have been two sentences, my bad...I meant the neck feels better but I think the guitar looks better like this. I don't really care how my neck looks either.


----------



## Chi

My first PRS, a Mike Mushok in Vintage Cherry and I'm pretty much in love with it. Had to hand it to my luthier to put in a BKP Painkiller, so I'm missing it hard!


----------



## rifftrauma

steinmetzify said:


> Jesus H. Christ.........can't imagine what it'd be like to have that ^ in person.
> 
> McCarty with black rings and tip, drop C, neck sanded:
> 
> 
> Untitled by Scott Steinmetz, on Flickr



Drop some gold hardware on this thing and it would look so damn killer!


----------



## mphsc

I was talking to Brian a bit and I love his selection, that doppelganger up top was calling me but alas I keep it simple. Inbound! NOS from '08.


----------



## SDMFVan

Ok, which one of you ordered the Private Stock with direct mount BKP's and a hipshot bridge? It HAD to be someone from here.


----------



## Steinmetzify

SDMFVan said:


> Ok, which one of you ordered the Private Stock with direct mount BKP's and a hipshot bridge? It HAD to be someone from here.



J this actually sounds pretty badass and I'd be into it too, except for the fact that PRS pups rock.


----------



## SDMFVan

steinmetzify said:


> J this actually sounds pretty badass and I'd be into it too, except for the fact that PRS pups rock.



I can't share it here, but I'll send you the pic. It's siiiiiiick!


----------



## xzacx

Based on the fact that I now have two Periphery signature guitars (this and a Jackson), you'd think I could make a through an entire 90-second iTunes clip of one of their songs. I can't, but I sure do like their taste in guitars. Going to have to spend some more time with this one before I decide which I like better.


----------



## budda

Yup, the man spec'd it out well.


----------



## littleredguitars2

you like the other one better. send this prs to me  haha. i would buy a holcomb but i really dont like the thin necks :/ this has to be the nicest looking one i've seen though. some look better than others. at first i didnt really agree with all the bitching over holcomb tops for such a pricey instrument but its true, some dont look THAT great. but you're is definitely an exception. congrats


----------



## espdna

sooo many sweet prs' ...makes me wish I had my old ce24 back


----------



## absolutorigin

Some absolutely epic guitars here dudes! That blurple is amazing!!



Stemp Fester said:


> More info required please... are these an official PRS thing? Can't see them on the PRS site.



As techno mentioned. these were for my PS build. My guitar was finished before these tuners so they shipped them out after I received the guitar. 



SDMFVan said:


> Ok, which one of you ordered the Private Stock with direct mount BKP's and a hipshot bridge? It HAD to be someone from here.



Don't know which guitar you're talking about, but I do have a PRS with direct mount BKP and hipshot bridge .


----------



## rokket2005

I don't like quilts at all, but the little mineral deposits all over in that make it almost look paisley, or like a floral pattern. Super cool.


----------



## budda

rokket2005 said:


> I don't like quilts at all, but the little mineral deposits all over in that make it almost look paisley, or like a floral pattern. Super cool.



It's burled maple I believe - the burl is the figuring. It does indeed look pretty cool!


----------



## technomancer

rokket2005 said:


> I don't like quilts at all, but the little mineral deposits all over in that make it almost look paisley, or like a floral pattern. Super cool.



Yep burl not quilted maple


----------



## SDMFVan

absolutorigin said:


> Don't know which guitar you're talking about, but I do have a PRS with direct mount BKP and hipshot bridge .



That's not it (the one I saw is still in the factory) but that one is beautiful! What a top. Wow.


----------



## rifftrauma

Small explanation of the difference between neck carves...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=4&v=lCu0qDIW1gA


----------



## cslushy

Man that finish is ....ing perfect. You should definitely try some of their stuff tho, some of the most fun moments I've had with guitar was playing Periphery.


----------



## Arkeion

I think I could spend the rest of my life in here looking at all these amazing tops..


----------



## thedonal

Arkeion said:


> I think I could spend the rest of my life in here looking at all these amazing tops..



I've been to a few bars like that..


----------



## isispelican

first 8 string!
https://www.facebook.com/tosin.abasi/videos/vb.621899012/10153411270869013/?type=2&theater


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

isispelican said:


> first 8 string!
> https://www.facebook.com/tosin.abasi/videos/vb.621899012/10153411270869013/?type=2&theater


----------



## budda

thedonal said:


> I've been to a few bars like that..


----------



## Guamskyy

isispelican said:


> first 8 string!
> https://www.facebook.com/tosin.abasi/videos/vb.621899012/10153411270869013/?type=2&theater


----------



## Vince_48

Love my PRS.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

Nice man!!


----------



## rifftrauma

Probably the last guy to get his, thought PRS had forgotten me. Once piece top too. NGD incoming...


----------



## austink

WOW! That one piece top makes it looks killer.


----------



## 59Bassman

New acquisition this weekend:





It's a 2011 JA-15. Pretty short-lived model. Full hollowbody, all solid woods. Spruce top, mahogany rim, curly back. Neck is curly maple with an ebony board. Pickups are the now-discontinued 53/10's and are amazing. I know it's somewhat different than most SSO folks would go for, but I'm thrilled with it.


----------



## Zepos16

Got this baby last week. It's my first PRS and mann what a feeling that is! I'm still speechless so here are a few pics:


----------



## Hourglass1117

Picked this up not too long ago. Not gonna bother with the NGD I don't think, but I know for a fact that it'll be great addition to this thread. 

Custom 24, Armando's Amethyst.


----------



## Rabsa

PRS Custom 24 Platinum | eBay

Wes selling his old #4. There's also pretty nice CS Ibanez S7 auctioned as well.


----------



## Guamskyy

Hourglass1117 said:


> Picked this up not too long ago. Not gonna bother with the NGD I don't think, but I know for a fact that it'll be great addition to this thread.
> 
> Custom 24, Armando's Amethyst.



I'm a sucker for the violets & amethyst colors on PRS guitars... I really need to pick me up one of these days...


----------



## budda

59Bassman said:


> New acquisition this weekend:
> 
> 
> It's a 2011 JA-15. Pretty short-lived model. Full hollowbody, all solid woods. Spruce top, mahogany rim, curly back. Neck is curly maple with an ebony board. Pickups are the now-discontinued 53/10's and are amazing. I know it's somewhat different than most SSO folks would go for, but I'm thrilled with it.



if it's good enough for Emil Werstler to shred, I'm sure it's good enough for SSO  congrats.

I too want a purple PRS at some point.


----------



## rifftrauma

Couple of quick pics... NGD when we get some sunlight. Overall not really digging the Omega neck pickup. I can see why Djent dudes would like it, but it might have to come out. So far so good though, just really happy it's finally here. I seriously thought it was never going to arrive.














Couple of ....ty family shots


----------



## A-Branger

noooooiiiiceeeee

so where did you live again? and where do you hide your key? I kinda forgot


----------



## rifftrauma

A-Branger said:


> noooooiiiiceeeee
> 
> so where did you live again? and where do you hide your key? I kinda forgot



Daemoness Citadel will be here soon as well... and I can guarantee you there won't be a cent left in my house.


----------



## Guamskyy

I can't decide which one of your guitars I want more, but I am leaning more towards that frostbite one...


----------



## xvultures

rifftrauma said:


> My doppelganger





Hnnnnngggggg. Please please post more maple fret board PRS guitars.


----------



## espdna

prs - some of the most boner inducing guitars i've ever seen.. just can't get along with them. they sound.. just not right to my ears, i don't know why. ....ing absolutely gorgeous though.


----------



## A-Branger

Damn PRS and their Facebook feed


----------



## Guamskyy

That one piece flame maple top is probably my favorite... Currently 

Violet finishes with gold hardware just scream royalty! If only I had money for a private stock...


----------



## A-Branger

I like the fact that its on an angle. It makes it more unique


----------



## azyat

Even my wife approves watching this thread
Hope to be a part of this family soon!


----------



## budda

espdna said:


> prs - some of the most boner inducing guitars i've ever seen.. just can't get along with them. they sound.. just not right to my ears, i don't know why. ....ing absolutely gorgeous though.



What era have you tried? I didn't like the ones I tried in 2007/2008, and then the 5*/0* came out and it was like "oh, there it is!"


----------



## CVK85

Waiting for delivery of this beauty


----------



## littleredguitars2

couple pictures of my main squeeze. just put some bare knuckle 10th anniversary pickups in it. loveeee this guitar


----------



## budda

That looks similar to the Wood Library run at The Guitar Shop (Ontario)! Nice.


----------



## narad

littleredguitars2 said:


> couple pictures of my main squeeze. just put some bare knuckle 10th anniversary pickups in it. loveeee this guitar



Cool guitar but easy on the contrast and saturation there...


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

A-Branger said:


>



Love that top! ...but what's with those inlays? Someone's sig or just a custom?


----------



## narad

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> Love that top! ...but what's with those inlays? Someone's sig or just a custom?



Brush-stroke birds...so...neither.


----------



## HighGain510

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> Love that top! ...but what's with those inlays? Someone's sig or just a custom?



Those are the PRS "brushstroke birds", they originally came on the PRS Paul's guitars so they're another option for Private Stocks now.


----------



## mphsc

and it's on hold at brian's by some lucky sob.


----------



## littleredguitars2

narad said:


> Cool guitar but easy on the contrast and saturation there...




i was just messing around with some filters. but i can up it next time for ya.


----------



## CVK85

Finally got it. So amazing! I had no idea what I was missing. Prs is such a good guitar. Big thanks to Max at music store live for making it happen.


----------



## Guamskyy

Very nice! Enjoy the 85/15s, they are killer! I didn't feel that way at first but now they are my favorite pickup of all time.


----------



## MistaSnowman

All these drop dead gorgeous PRSi and here I am to 'ruin' it with my new addition...the SE Marty Friedman







...and an updated family shot!


----------



## curlyvice

^Nice collection, man! The SE's are no joke. Some of the best guitars in that price range. How are you liking the acoustic?


----------



## MistaSnowman

curlyvice said:


> ^Nice collection, man! The SE's are no joke. Some of the best guitars in that price range. How are you liking the acoustic?



Thanks! I love the SE Angelus! It is very comfortable to play and is definitely a keeper!!


----------



## CVK85

Guamskyy said:


> Very nice! Enjoy the 85/15s, they are killer! I didn't feel that way at first but now they are my favorite pickup of all time.



Yeah I agree. I really know now that this is the best guitar I have ever owned. Never having a core PRS prior, I can't compare to other cu24s. But it's better and more versatile than all my other guitars. The 85/15's plus 5 way blade really have unlimited tonal options. 

I got to really stretch it's legs today by rehursing with my whole band tonight. They all comented on how amazing this guitar sounded. It's just not fair playing this thing. First new guitar ever purchased ...and not a single bit of buyers remorse. Hats off to everyone at PRS for making such a fine instrument.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Congrats on that sick guitar and props for having that on your cab.


----------



## CVK85

steinmetzify said:


> Congrats on that sick guitar and props for having that on your cab.



Thanks. It's on the head too, just wrong lighting to see it in this pic.


----------



## PiggySmallz

Newest Addition to my PRS Family. Tremonti Charcoal Contour Burst, Artist Package


----------



## Damo707

Im on my 4th Prs now after selling a bunch of other guitars i wasnt using, i have a 2009 tremonti in 3 tone burst, Dustie waring sig in red burst, An SE 7 and just ordered a Holcomb sig.
thinking about getting a semi hollow S2 singlecut at some point too.
ill post some group pics when i get the Holcomb, its due this week


----------



## bigswifty

I am experiencing severe GAS for this PRS Stripped 58.


----------



## mbardu

dbrozz said:


> I am experiencing severe GAS for this PRS Stripped 58.



Don't hesitate.
It's an SC58 without the neck binding/birds...so if you don't care for those, you're going to have a hard time finding a better playing and sounding "Les Paul" (sorry for the Gibson traditionalists) anywhere.

Plus if you don't care for the pickups (which would be surprising but hey...) they can easily be flipped for 300+ on their own.


----------



## bigswifty

mbardu said:


> Don't hesitate.
> It's an SC58 without the neck binding/birds...so if you don't care for those, you're going to have a hard time finding a better playing and sounding "Les Paul" (sorry for the Gibson traditionalists) anywhere.
> 
> Plus if you don't care for the pickups (which would be surprising but hey...) they can easily be flipped for 300+ on their own.



Believe me, if it was for sale right now I would grab it in an instant!
Or maybe if the current owner sees this post and feels adventurous 

The lack of binding and birds don't bother me at all, especially for this body shape. I imagine I'd like the pickups a lot, and the color is my absolute favorite.

For now, I wait.


----------



## antuni

[url=https://flic.kr/p/FgV3ip]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/F8vAZt]

https://flic.kr/p/F8vAZt


----------



## Guamskyy

Love the Archon (the Holcomb sig is cool too  )

The Archon is probably my favorite high gain amp; it's thick and ballsy and full of clarity.


----------



## budda

dbrozz said:


> I am experiencing severe GAS for this PRS Stripped 58.



Thanks, now I am too. Though I am a sucker who prefers his birds


----------



## rifftrauma

Sun's out so... got some decent pictures of the trio.


----------



## Guamskyy

I really need you to stop posting pictures of your PRS's rifftrauma...


----------



## s_k_mullins

rifftrauma said:


> Sun's out so... got some decent pictures of the trio.
> 
> * 3 spectacularly beautiful guitars *



Sweet baby jeebus  ... Those are great. I'm envious.


----------



## antuni




----------



## myampslouder

I'll be picking this beauty up in a few weeks. This will be the first PRS guitar I've ever owned


----------



## Spicypickles

antuni said:


>





This photo was taken just seconds before the universe imploded upon itself in this very spot due to the sheer amount of awesome concentrated here.


----------



## espdna

prs so sexy. could never get my hands to gel with them. pity. super sexy.


----------



## AmishRefugee

I finally done and got a PRS. New-Old 2012 P24 10-Top Black Gold Hard Tail Sweetness


----------



## Metalworker

Heres a shot of my S2 custom 22. Love this guitar!


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

My 25th, alongside my 20th Anniv. Missing is my SE Zach Myers.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad

...And my 25th.


----------



## pylyo

Quatro and ME1


----------



## phonix

The top on that anniversary edition is stunning!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Bottom end for what's pictured in this thread, but still... I'm very pleased with it. 

AP exclusive run... SE with Sperzel's and one of the 25 in trampas green. Plays wonderfully, matching headstock, birds look legit MOP, unfinished neck, ebony board, etc.

Will most likely change to cream-colored pup rings. Also may change out to a \m/ set but probably not anytime soon. For now, she's good as she sits.


----------



## GXPO

Saw this at Coda-Music in Stevenage the other day and had a little cry...


























They had it mislabelled at ~£2750 and I almost whipped out the credit card. Felt incredible even with a slightly thicker neck than what I'm used to. 

It had a beautiful matte finish all over and in person, the burst looked fantastic. 

Will have to give it a go next time I'm in.


----------



## budda

I decided to do my half-province-wide Kijiji search today after a friend posted his '98 CE22 stoptail NGD.

There's a Greenburst (yup) McCarty in Montreal (posted in Toronto) for a reasonable price. I really want it. It's green and stoptail, my two favourite things. (along with the ME2 in blue posted above). Needs black knobs though.






there's also a very nice rosewood neck singlecut/SC250, but it has a trem so it's off the wishlist .

Still toying with the idea of selling the artist V but it would be for $$, not a different model.


----------



## littleredguitars2

pylyo said:


> Quatro and ME1



holy hell man. that me1 and that friedman. what a combination


----------



## rifft

Something nice arrived here recently; might get around to posting a NGD with more pics in the near future


----------



## Dodeejeroo

I don't have any good pics of it but here is my 2012 408 10-top


----------



## littleredguitars2

my main squeeze


----------



## Jake

I've got something new coming tomorrow for this club  

Been a few years since I had any additions.

In the mean time heres my main squeeze as well


----------



## littleredguitars2

Beautiful flame on that!


----------



## A-Branger

pylyo said:


>


----------



## xvultures

All these nice figured tops are making me jealous. I have a 93 CU24 that's figured, but not quite quilted, it's weird. I have to snap a good pic of it sometime.


----------



## Riffer

My Tremonti Artist Package


----------



## GXPO

Riffer said:


> My Tremonti Artist Package
> _Sickeningly awesome Tremonti_



I like my PRS's's's with 24 frets, trems and double cuts but I'll be damned if this isn't the nicest looking PRS I've ever seen.


----------



## Jake

My newest addition hanging out with my SC245.





I'm blown away so far


----------



## electriceye

GXPO said:


> I like my PRS's's's with 24 frets, trems and double cuts but I'll be damned if this isn't the nicest looking PRS I've ever seen.



I agree. I'd prefer 24 frets. But, woo woo is that thing hot!


----------



## Riffer

GXPO said:


> I like my PRS's's's with 24 frets, trems and double cuts but I'll be damned if this isn't the nicest looking PRS I've ever seen.





electriceye said:


> I agree. I'd prefer 24 frets. But, woo woo is that thing hot!



Thanks guys! I'm loving it so far. Sounds and plays great. Have had a lot of compliments when I play it with my band


----------



## kevdes93

Got to spend some time at the axe palace yesterday while I got some pickups installed. The 58/15 custom 24 they have is hands down the best guitar I've ever played in my entire life. Not a single thing I'd change about it, it just felt absolutely perfect in my hands. The McCarty was sick too but a little over the top for me. I now know I'm a PRS player at heart  all i gotta do now is pony up for one.

Took some pics, enjoy the random PRS porn


----------



## mbardu

Some love for an old-timer:











Or for some PRS yellows?


----------



## rjg3000

mbardu said:


> Some love for an old-timer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or for some PRS yellows?
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> That vintage yellow SC-58 is one of my dream guitars. That model and that color go together so beautifully.


----------



## Zalbu

I'm interested in getting a PRS for more clean and low gain music, but how is the tonal variety on them? My main guitar is an Ibanez RG with HSH pickups which I can get tons of sounds from and I'm not the biggest fan of HH guitars with a 3 way switch, but will that be an issue? A hollowbody or semi-hollow would be interesting, too.


----------



## Guamskyy

Zalbu said:


> I'm interested in getting a PRS for more clean and low gain music, but how is the tonal variety on them? My main guitar is an Ibanez RG with HSH pickups which I can get tons of sounds from and I'm not the biggest fan of HH guitars with a 3 way switch, but will that be an issue? A hollowbody or semi-hollow would be interesting, too.



Tonal variety? Very.

My 30th CU24 is probably my most versatile guitar I own- the 85/15s slay for metal but clean up so damn well for cleans and low/mid gain.


----------



## narad

mbardu said:


> Some love for an old-timer:



How old is that old-timer?


----------



## DISTORT6

narad said:


> How old is that old-timer?



Hmmm...Sweet Switch...Up-rout Trem...


----------



## mbardu

DISTORT6 said:


> Hmmm...Sweet Switch...Up-rout Trem...



Yup, all that, t&b pickups, small heel, all the vintage goodness  

It's almost 30 years old! 
You can clearly see the fading in the finish to a lighter 'raspberry' color.


----------



## xzacx

mbardu said:


> Yup, all that, t&b pickups, small heel, all the vintage goodness
> 
> It's almost 30 years old!
> You can clearly see the fading in the finish to a lighter 'raspberry' color.



Best thing that's been posted in this thread in a long time. Crazy that it's basically reached vintage status.


----------



## Zalbu

Guamskyy said:


> Tonal variety? Very.
> 
> My 30th CU24 is probably my most versatile guitar I own- the 85/15s slay for metal but clean up so damn well for cleans and low/mid gain.


Neato, have anybody here tried the SE semi-hollow and know if it's any good?


----------



## littleredguitars2

so many beautiful guitars on that last page. oh my


----------



## xvultures

This is my 93 Custom 24. Figured maple cap, Mahogany body/neck. Black Sunburst finish. I really wish it was a bit more figured and a different color, but it's what I got.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Just a dudes opinion but I think the contour of that top ^^^ combined with that particular burst allows the subdued figuring to look very proper and very distinguished. Looks like a classy player to me.


----------



## gunch

Dear Riffer:

Cu 22/24 SE's with The mushok/227 bridge or a SE Holcomb y/n?


----------



## oneblackened

Just joined the owner's club. Very stoked.


----------



## Vrollin

silverabyss said:


> Dear Riffer:
> 
> Cu 22/24 SE's with The mushok/227 bridge or a SE Holcomb y/n?



Theres an SE Holcomb???


----------



## HighGain510

Vrollin said:


> Theres an SE Holcomb???



He was asking the gent who works in the SE setup section IF they were planning to do that (hence the "y/n?" part, meaning "yes or no?" ). Would be sweet, but haven't heard of any plans for a Holcomb SE yet myself!

Speaking of which, finally decided officially that I'm going to unload a few pieces and finally bite the bullet on a Private Stock Garcia Sig (which will basically be a slightly customized Holcomb... ) as I bought my second Holcomb for Eb/Db stuff and it's every bit as amazing as the first one, and with all the PRS I've owned I honestly can't think of one I've enjoyed more than the Holcomb sig model. It really is perfect!  Wish I could swing ordering a second one with a trem to see if the magic is still there, but I'm not going to mess with perfection so mine will still get the stock hardtail setup and will become my main E standard PRS.  Finish will be Jade Glow just like the PS CU24 Sig I foolishly let go a while back.  Can't wait to get the process going with Brian @ Brian's Guitars, planning to pick the woods myself with him at the PRS PS Vault!


----------



## A-Branger

HighGain510 said:


> He was asking the gent who works in the SE setup section IF they were planning to do that (hence the "y/n?" part, meaning "yes or no?" ). Would be sweet, but haven't heard of any plans for a Holcomb SE yet myself!



when I went to a Mark's clinic in October/november?.... at the end when he was just greeting people and signing stuff, I asked that question. He didnt told me "yes", but he didnt told me "no" . Didnt wanted to say much, but he told me "If I were you I would hold onto my money for the moment" kinda thing. For me I though he was talking to a NAMM reveal as NAMM was close

But........

NAMM came, and nothing happened and my hopes for one died a little  

never mentioned anything before as didnt wanted to get all you guys hopes up too for nothing


----------



## ESPImperium

My 4th PRS (SE or USA made) is in the post. Should have it for the end of this week/start of next. Killer S2 Vela deal on its way.

The yearly plan is going to schedule so far, just need to shift another £1k on Ebay and then ill be on the way to having my whole rig sorted by the end of the year. I love it when I have a plan and it bloody works!!!


----------



## Blood Tempest

I know it's just an SE, but damn it, I'm proud of this gorgeous guitar. The top especially.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

... ^^^... sexual.


----------



## technomancer

Holy crap that is a smoking hot SE


----------



## cult

Never call her "Just an SE" again!
Great guitars, absolutely love mine.

She's gorgeous.


----------



## thedonal

cult said:


> Never call her "Just an SE" again!
> Great guitars, absolutely love mine.
> 
> She's gorgeous.



Lol- yeah. There's no such thing as 'just' an SE!!

That Floyd SE is lovely- I generally prefer more colourful maple finishes, but that oozes class!


----------



## Anquished

Blood Tempest said:


> I know it's just an SE, but damn it, I'm proud of this gorgeous guitar. The top especially.



Whoaa......


----------



## TedintheShed

We are a multi SE family. First, I have PRS Torero that I bought from a user on the forum. I swapped out the chrome hardware for black: I replace the stock Floyd Rose 100 for an OFR with a big brass block; the tuners were replaced with Hipshot Griplocks. There is a Tremol-no that was installed as well. Next will be Warpigs, and then I wasnt to try a D-tuna on it. I will have pics when completeded.  

Next is an SE, but this was the guitar we got my daughter doe her 16th birthday. She is about ready to to turn 18, for which she got a Martin GPDPA4R. She tried lots of other guitars (her Dad is a gearhound) but never falterd from "Emmy".


----------



## Blood Tempest

High Plains Drifter said:


> ... ^^^... sexual.





technomancer said:


> Holy crap that is a smoking hot SE





cult said:


> Never call her "Just an SE" again!
> Great guitars, absolutely love mine.
> 
> She's gorgeous.





thedonal said:


> Lol- yeah. There's no such thing as 'just' an SE!!
> 
> That Floyd SE is lovely- I generally prefer more colourful maple finishes, but that oozes class!





Anquished said:


> Whoaa......



Thanks a lot everyone. I am really loving playing this guitar. I'm glad that my impulse Reverb find has turned out better than I could have ever imagined. It's damn near too good to be true.


----------



## littleredguitars2

I'm not much for the se line personally but that soapbar baritone is so sweet


----------



## MistaSnowman

Today, it's safe to say that chaos leads to change.

An unexpected car repair expense lead me to sell off some gear...






...as well as my wife's bass amp that she really didn't care for. Also, I traded my first ever PRS SE 245...






...for a PRS SE Zach Meyers!!!






And now for the updated family photo...






I've been wanting to get the SE ZM for awhile since I found the bridge on my SE Marty Friedman to be nice and comfortable; and knowing that the ZM model has the same bridge. For now, my collection is complete...I have a semi-hollow, an acoustic, a 7-string and a downtuned 6-string...and I'm happy!!!


----------



## pahulkster

Got a new S2 singlecut standard. Very nice from what I have played so far. Going on vacation tomorrow so I am not going to get too into it until I get back. I had an SE Custom 24 a while back, but just didn't gel with it. This one is definitely a keeper.


----------



## Darren James

I've said it before and I'll say it again, the SE line are the best guitars I've played in that price range compared to others in that range. I own two core models and an SE and the SE is not that far off. I'm looking at an s2 cu22 semi hollow her this year, you can't go wrong.


----------



## MajorTom

Here is the very first PRS guitar I got, it also happens to be the first guitar that my wife bought me:






It's the tortoiseshell colour, I believe that is the name of the colour I may be wrong please correct me if I am, guitar on the far left that is facing the camera, it has a wide fat neck, and no I don't play it, I don't actually like the guitar. But as it is the first guitar that my wife bought me it has huge sentimental value to me, so in that regards, it's priceless.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

MajorTom said:


> Here is the very first PRS guitar I got, it also happens to be the first guitar that my wife bought me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the tortoiseshell colour, I believe that is the name of the colour I may be wrong please correct me if I am, guitar on the far left that is facing the camera, it has a wide fat neck, and no I don't play it, I don't actually like the guitar. But as it is the first guitar that my wife bought me it has huge sentimental value to me, so in that regards, it's priceless.



Yup, it's tortoiseshell. 
I haven't played one but I've seen one in the flesh being played on stage and it looked fantastic. The Akerfeldt model, although an SE, looks more expensive than most SE's  , especially back when it was released.


----------



## MajorTom

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Yup, it's tortoiseshell.
> I haven't played one but I've seen one in the flesh being played on stage and it looked fantastic. The Akerfeldt model, although an SE, looks more expensive than most SE's  , especially back when it was released.



Yes it's Mikael Åkerfeldt from Opeth signature PRS SE guitar, I don't know if they made a version of this guitar that is not made in Korea, I've only ever seen the Mikael Åkerfeldt signature PRS guitar as a made in Korea SE model, even when I saw him play one, it was an SE model that he played. From memory I don't think that this was an expensive guitar, I can't remember what she paid for it, but I'm pretty sure it wasn't expensive, and she did buy it brand new

I've heard it's been discontinued and is no longer availao buyble t, I don't know if this is true or not, I don't really keep up to date with PRS guitars and the various models and what not, I think my wife knows more about PRS than I do, and she doesn't even play the guitar yet alone an instrument.


----------



## mbardu

The Ackerfeldt remains my favorite SE to date, and not (only) because of fanboyism.






Indeed one of the rare signatures where the artist actually plays the SE guitar on stage.


----------



## MajorTom

mbardu said:


> The Ackerfeldt remains my favorite SE to date, and not (only) because of fanboyism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed one of the rare signatures where the artist actually plays the SE guitar on stage.



Is there a non SE version of it though, I never seen one that wasn't a SE version, is it like the PRS Santana guitars where there are I think three different SE versions and at least another three of four made in America series of the PRS Santana, fofr examply you can by a PRS SE for £300.00, or you can buy an American PRS Santana from about £1,400.00 guitars.

Just check this out:

The really cheap PRS SE Santana model that sell sells for under £400.00:
PRS SE Santana Special Faded Tortoise
PRS SE Santana Special Vintage Cherry

The cheap PRS SE Santana model that sell sells for usually under £500.00, but is currently on special for £399.00 right now:
PRS SE Standard Santana Faded Tortoise
PRS SE Standard Santana Vintage Cherry

The PRS SE Santana model that usually sells for just under £800.00, but again is on sale right now:
PRS SE Santana Sapphire
PRS SE Santana Yellow

Then finally the top of the range Santana, this one sells for a minimum of £1,500.00 if not a lot more, I couldn't find a store in the U.K. that usually carries them and therefore has a sticker price for them on a webpasge, so I had to link directly to PRS's website:
PRS Guitars Santana Signature

Just to note that the above PRS Santana's be they SE or not that are currently on sale, I have seen them being sold for their RRP, Guitar Guitar just happens to have a sale on PRS at the moment.

So as you can see the, what is arguably the most famous model of PRS is available to suit every budget, I was wondering if the same thing was done with the PRS Mikael Åkerfeldt signature guitars, that they had one model for every budget, from the Cheap PRS SE without a Trem - like the PRS SE Tremonti, to the PRS SE Custom model with a trem - like the PRS SE Custom Tremonti, to the core series or the full blown made in the USA PRS, was that ever done with the PRS Mikael Åkerfeldt signature guitars, or was there the PRS SE Custom Mikael Åkerfeldt signature guitar with the trem. I've only ever seen the Mikael Åkerfeldt signature guitar as the PRS SE Custom version with the trem. I'm actually finding it impossible to find out more about the PRS Mikael Åkerfeldt signature guitars, especially now since they have been discontinued. So any knowledge you may be happen to have on them and be able share with me, would be greatly appreciated.

And your guitar looks like it's a much nicer colour than mine, you should not be allowed to post photographs, your skills with a camera make me feel inferior, and therefore violate my 'safe space'.

And feel fee to insert how many cork sniffer jibes and insults you feel that you deserve because you can afford to own a PRS.


----------



## mbardu

The Åkerfeldt is (actually "was" since it's discontinued) only available as SE - never as Core USA model.

Which is even more a testament of the SE's quality considering that it's what Mikael actually played on stage for 90% of the songs for a time.

Also - only available with a trem - no fixed bridge version.
Not much more to know about those guitars. Fairly short-lived (around ~3 years or so), and excellent specs all around: very rare 24-frets singlecut, ebony fretboard, satin back of neck.


----------



## littleredguitars2

for sale at briansguitars.com


----------



## MajorTom

littleredguitars2 said:


> for sale at briansguitars.com



That's the one PRS finish that I really really don't like, they usually have really really nice finishes, then that one came along, it's like a bump in an otherwise straight line.


----------



## mbardu

I guess it kinda fits the zombie theme but still 

Leave that to Jackson or Bc Rich... 

Wonder who commissioned that.. Prs themselves, Brian's, or a private customer.


----------



## HighGain510

Mark just posted a vid on IG of the SE version of his sig! Saw a 6'er with binding, can't tell if it will get the Duncans stock or not, but that's certainly good news for the folks who wanted a Holcomb but can't swing $3K for his USA sig guitar! The SE's are awesome guitars for the money, I'm pretty happy about this so I'm curious for more info on these!


----------



## A-Branger

A-Branger said:


> when I went to a Mark's clinic in October/november?.... at the end when he was just greeting people and signing stuff, I asked about a SE signature. He didnt told me "yes", but he didnt told me "no" . Didnt wanted to say much, but he told me "If I were you I would hold onto my money for the moment" kinda thing. For me I though he was talking to a NAMM reveal as NAMM was close
> 
> But........
> 
> NAMM came, and nothing happened and my hopes for one died a little
> 
> never mentioned anything before as didnt wanted to get all you guys hopes up too for nothing





HighGain510 said:


> Mark just posted a vid on IG of the SE version of his sig! Saw a 6'er with binding, can't tell if it will get the Duncans stock or not, but that's certainly good news for the folks who wanted a Holcomb but can't swing $3K for his USA sig guitar! The SE's are awesome guitars for the money, I'm pretty happy about this so I'm curious for more info on these!



WWWOOOOOOO!!! 

love the binding on the neck looks soo cool. And it seems to have ebony too? just hope due to these being a veneer the tops would be more consistent 

 wooooo


----------



## CVK85




----------



## A-Branger

nice batman logo


----------



## austink

If only the se holcomb was a 7....... I wonder if it will be se or s2. I imagine putting a set of custom shop duncans in a se model would jack up the price quite a bit.


----------



## oneblackened

Just dropped locking tuners on my Axe Palace SE Cu24. 

I HIGHLY recommend anyone who wants to use the trem on an SE do this. They've got excellent quality bridges, but the tuners that come stock aren't really made well enough for trem work. Fine for hardtail, though.


----------



## A-Branger

austink said:


> If only the se holcomb was a 7....... I wonder if it will be se or s2. I imagine putting a set of custom shop duncans in a se model would jack up the price quite a bit.



from the video he posted on his instagram the shape of the guitar is an SE model


----------



## Blood Tempest

HighGain510 said:


> Mark just posted a vid on IG of the SE version of his sig! Saw a 6'er with binding, can't tell if it will get the Duncans stock or not, but that's certainly good news for the folks who wanted a Holcomb but can't swing $3K for his USA sig guitar! The SE's are awesome guitars for the money, I'm pretty happy about this so I'm curious for more info on these!



I am hoping so incredibly hard that they decide on an SE Dustie Waring model.


----------



## technomancer

HighGain510 said:


> Mark just posted a vid on IG of the SE version of his sig! Saw a 6'er with binding, can't tell if it will get the Duncans stock or not, but that's certainly good news for the folks who wanted a Holcomb but can't swing $3K for his USA sig guitar! The SE's are awesome guitars for the money, I'm pretty happy about this so I'm curious for more info on these!



I wasn't in love enough with my Holcomb to keep the $3k+ tied up in it, but will almost definitely grab one of these. I'd guess the pickups will probably end up as a custom wind from their Korean pickup manufacturer


----------



## xzacx

technomancer said:


> I wasn't in love enough with my Holcomb to keep the $3k+ tied up in it, but will almost definitely grab one of these. I'd guess the pickups will probably end up as a custom wind from their Korean pickup manufacturer



I was kind of in the same boat with mine. Looked killer and played nice, but I hated how it sounded, and didn't like it enough overall to go through the trouble of swapping pickups. But if these have a 20" board, I'd be tempted to check one out.


----------



## Fathand

That's it. I got one - sent a friend to check out and pick up a used 2004 SC trem for me (if it was good). It was more than that. It was mint and "sustained like hell". Now I have to wait for a while before I have the time to go pick it up. Damn


----------



## Droptune666

MajorTom said:


> That's the one PRS finish that I really really don't like, they usually have really really nice finishes, then that one came along, it's like a bump in an otherwise straight line.



Not a fan of the color transition on this either but the grain on the curly maple top sure is stunning.....


----------



## SDMFVan

Anybody else make it out to Experience PRS this weekend? It was a great time as always, lots of cool people and cool performances. I didn't take as many pictures as I normally do because I didn't feel like carrying around my SLR rig, but here's some cool ones:

Coolest guitar of the weekend goes to this one with the insane zombie fretboard from Brian's Guitars.






Brian's also had this double neck for sale





This bass was killer





One of PRS' new signees, Boscoe France, played Friday night. I believe he won GC's King of the Blues last year? He blew me away, his playing was great and his slide technique was out of this world. He borrowed Paul's personal amp for his set and after the second song Paul came on stage and told him to keep it. Here's Paul watching his set





Dustie Waring was hanging out and I got to chat with him for a bit. Cool guy.





Emil got an INSANE new paint job by Paul Miles on his 19 year old Swamp Ash Special. We were joking that nobody would be able to copy this one, and he said if they did his next step was "Dicks. Just a giant dick right across the body."





Paul and Bernie Marsden demoing the new 594. It sounded amazing, they finally nailed the vintage Les Paul thing.





Mike Scott from Prince's band came out for the jam on Saturday for a few songs (including Purple Rain with David Grissom and Corey Glover). Always fun seeing Paul play too, I think he's an underrated player.





Living Colour were amazing, of course. Vernon Reid has monster chops.


----------



## technomancer

^ awesome! I almost bought that metallic purple SC245 Brian got after I saw the pics on Facebook but managed to maintain some self control


----------



## SDMFVan

Brian's definitely seemed to have the coolest guitars of all the dealers. I've got to admit, I didn't spend nearly the amount of time in the dealer area as I usually do checking out guitars. They had so many cool clinics/performances going on outside that the only time I walked around the dealer area was on Friday during the Sig Club cocktail hour while I paid for my membership fees with free beer and shrimp.


----------



## austink

That little piece of top with the twist on the classic "metal" finish!


----------



## Rich5150

Took some new shots of my Figured PRSi





















And the Tribal for Good Measure


----------



## Fathand

Fathand said:


> That's it. I got one - sent a friend to check out and pick up a used 2004 SC trem for me (if it was good). It was more than that. It was mint and "sustained like hell". Now I have to wait for a while before I have the time to go pick it up. Damn



...and because I'm still stuck with no USA PRS (haven't had time to go pick it up), I bought an SC SE (fixed bridge) for a bargain price. Sunburst, nice maple top. So now I got 2.


----------



## rampant

These look amazing. I wish I knew why I have never bonded with any PRS. I always want to, but then I play them and the magic is never there. :/


----------



## MattThePenguin

mbardu said:


> The Ackerfeldt remains my favorite SE to date, and not (only) because of fanboyism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed one of the rare signatures where the artist actually plays the SE guitar on stage.



Agreed


----------



## Screamingdaisy

Pretty new here; this's what I've got.


----------



## mbardu

Nice! 

Is this one of the newer p245s? 

How "les-Pauly" does it sound with the one piece adjustable bridge?


----------



## antuni

Custom 24 58/15 Limited Run with Archon



PRS Custom 24 58/15 Limited Run with Archon by Anthony


----------



## Screamingdaisy

mbardu said:


> Nice!
> 
> Is this one of the newer p245s?
> 
> How "les-Pauly" does it sound with the one piece adjustable bridge?



Made in 2015.

It's hard to say... I used to own three Les Pauls and all three of them sound different, and this doesn't sound like any of those three. 

To me this P245 is more modern sounding. Broader midrange, more clarity, bit thinner and brighter without the mud. Due to the thicker sound and spongier pickups I think my Les Paul has better cleans and overdriven sounds, but this P245 is more aggressive and better for high gain. I like that I can solo off both pickups and retain clarity.

The piezo sounds quite good. It's my first guitar with one so I have nothing to judge it against, but I like it a lot.

I may eventually put a higher output pickup in the bridge. The stock 58/15s are nice, but it'd like something with more definition when palm muting.


----------



## DarkNe0

Have a 2016 flamed CU24 10-top Faded Whale Blue on the way. Should be here in a month or two. 

Faded Whale Blue porn to feed my GAS?


----------



## Furtive Glance

antuni said:


> Custom 24 58/15 Limited Run with Archon
> 
> *SNIP
> PRS Custom 24 58/15 Limited Run with Archon by Anthony



That looks so goddamn classy.


----------



## Screamingdaisy

antuni said:


> Custom 24 58/15 Limited Run with Archon



Would love a Cu24 with McCarty switching.


----------



## Riffer

Screamingdaisy said:


>



By the way, those intonation screws shouldn't be hanging out the back of the bridge that far. That jumped out at me from that picture. 

- Tom


----------



## Screamingdaisy

Riffer said:


> By the way, those intonation screws shouldn't be hanging out the back of the bridge that far. That jumped out at me from that picture.
> 
> - Tom



I figured that out in hindsight.

They vibrated out about 20 minutes after the pic was taken. Fortunately, the guitar intonates without them.


----------



## Guamskyy

DarkNe0 said:


> Have a 2016 flamed CU24 10-top Faded Whale Blue on the way. Should be here in a month or two.
> 
> Faded Whale Blue porn to feed my GAS?



Here's mine (lefty/backwards warning for you)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-30th-anniversary-early-birthday-present.html


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

I don't care what anyone says. That Zombie Walk model is the most metal guitar PRS has made to date. I do wish they used the Zombie Heart or Fade stain for that one, which is one of my favorites, but damnit that thing speaks to me. I love it. Just gotta convince my wallet the same.


----------



## Steinmetzify

Screamingdaisy said:


> Pretty new here; this's what I've got.
> 
> SNIP



Nice to see you here man. That McCarty is still one of my favorites I've seen.


----------



## Kride

New pickups (BKP Cold Sweat set) for my Åkesson.















And a shoddy clip with the previous set (Tonerider Generator) and these new BKPs


----------



## ConstantSea

Not mine, but I did take the photograph  Stunning!


----------



## MrYakob

Only a mere SE, but it's been here for a week and already become my favourite guitar. Baritone SE277 



_1430708 by Mr Yakob, on Flickr



_1430714 by Mr Yakob, on Flickr



_1430711 by Mr Yakob, on Flickr


----------



## HighGain510

MrYakob said:


> Only a mere SE, but it's been here for a week and already become my favourite guitar. Baritone SE277
> 
> 
> 
> _1430708 by Mr Yakob, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> _1430714 by Mr Yakob, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> _1430711 by Mr Yakob, on Flickr



Very nice, dude!  I have your guitar's twin sister! 






I have a set of Hipshot locking tuners and Thorn GT90's waiting to go into this one when I finally have a weekend where I'm not either totally dying or have the time!  Stock it's already a pretty sick guitar so I'm looking forward to making the upgrades happen as I'd imagine it will be perfect!  No such thing as a "mere SE" sir, they are solid instruments!


----------



## Jake

I got something else coming and it's maryland made oh no I'm gonna become Highgain


----------



## Vrollin

Terrible indoor Iphone pics, I am so stoked to own this! P22 10 top!


----------



## JD27

I can finally join the club!


----------



## Vrollin

Nice, was just the other day you said you needed to join! Maybe we should go do karate in the garage now haha


----------



## JD27

Vrollin said:


> Nice, was just the other day you said you needed to join! Maybe we should go do karate in the garage now haha



We got to make room for activities!


----------



## Screamingdaisy

NGD.


----------



## LorenzoD

NGD!! Pretty stoked to own this 2006 PRS CE 24! Even though it's chipped in a few places, I'm loving the Blazing Copper finish. Best playing guitar that I've laid my hands on! Sounds great too


----------



## technomancer

Nice CE, love the color


----------



## MSUspartans777

I've attached a picture of my beauty.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Screamingdaisy said:


> NGD.



I wish I had expendable money to justify 6 strings because I am in love with the S2 models!!


----------



## Anquished

LorenzoD said:


> NGD!! Pretty stoked to own this 2006 PRS CE 24! Even though it's chipped in a few places, I'm loving the Blazing Copper finish. Best playing guitar that I've laid my hands on! Sounds great too



Oh man that is so nice..


----------



## Ludgate

Managed to whip out the camera for a quick pic during golden hour. 

Not the most convincing 10 top, probably the uglier sibling to Hourglass1117's recent NGD, but it's still the prettiest guitar I own to date. 

Initial impressions have me wanting to get rid of my other guitars, but having gone through more guitars in a year than I'ld like to admit, I'll have to reserve further judgement for a later date.


----------



## protest

LorenzoD said:


> NGD!! Pretty stoked to own this 2006 PRS CE 24! Even though it's chipped in a few places, I'm loving the Blazing Copper finish. Best playing guitar that I've laid my hands on! Sounds great too



I had a chance to pick one of these up at my local GC for ~$800 but didn't have the funds at the time.


----------



## Screamingdaisy

MattThePenguin said:


> I wish I had expendable money to justify 6 strings because I am in love with the S2 models!!



Most of the S2 models leave me a little flat, but for some reason I really dig these S2 Satins.

If I had the money I'd love to get my hands on the Standard 22 and Single Cut Standard.


----------



## HighGain510

How about a duo of Holcomb Limited USA Sigs?


----------



## littleredguitars2

heres my baby. i've posted it here before but its gone through a couple recent changes

4th pickup set for this one. its a limited edition 59-09 mccarty so it originally came with 59/09. great pickups but i wanted to try the bare knuckle 10th anniversarys that i still love in my es335. they didnt do the trick this time so i got a great deal on some uncovered black bobbin BK juggernauts. the sound was definitely what i was looking for. but i didnt love the uncovered look. then i found a killer deal on these covered juggernauts and moved the uncovered set to my strandberg. 

i also got some custom indian rosewood / mother of pearl bird knobs made by THG knobs and they came out beautifully.


----------



## Hourglass1117

Might as well throw the new girl in here:







Full NGD here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=313617


----------



## RevelGTR

Just got this and I love it, much more so than my old 408. It's a few year old custom 24, not a ten top but still looks great to my eye. It will probably be making a trip to PTC to repair the little bit of gloss lift on the side of the fretboard and for a general once over. Overall an incredible guitar.


----------



## Spicypickles

That looks fantastic!


----------



## DropTheSun

It will sound badass soon.  I'll post a new pic after the upgrades are done. For the love of SE series!

EDIT:




Pickups have been replaced to Seymour Duncan JB/Dimarzio Ej Custom Combo. And wow! They are like made for this guitar.


----------



## DarkNe0

On the way.


----------



## pylyo

@littleredguitars2 holy jebus dude! Do you have a NGD thread for it?!


----------



## littleredguitars2

pylyo said:


> @littleredguitars2 holy jebus dude! Do you have a NGD thread for it?!



ya know what? i surprisingly never made one. i made one for the PRS i bought before this one. but never posted one for this guitar. i got it around march or so? truly a perfect guitar. i'd rather have this than most private stocks i've seen.


----------



## absolutorigin

I gotta say, the Jade finish is one of my favorites from PRS lately. Looks soooo good!



littleredguitars2 said:


> heres my baby. i've posted it here before but its gone through a couple recent changes
> 
> 4th pickup set for this one. its a limited edition 59-09 mccarty so it originally came with 59/09. great pickups but i wanted to try the bare knuckle 10th anniversarys that i still love in my es335. they didnt do the trick this time so i got a great deal on some uncovered black bobbin BK juggernauts. the sound was definitely what i was looking for. but i didnt love the uncovered look. then i found a killer deal on these covered juggernauts and moved the uncovered set to my strandberg.
> 
> i also got some custom indian rosewood / mother of pearl bird knobs made by THG knobs and they came out beautifully.




Lovely 59/09 limited you got there. They put some amazing tops on that run.


----------



## littleredguitars2

absolutorigin said:


> I gotta say, the Jade finish is one of my favorites from PRS lately. Looks soooo good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely 59/09 limited you got there. They put some amazing tops on that run.




agreed. i fell in love instantly when i saw it for sale online. since then i've only seen 2 others from that run (i'm relatively new to the prs family). one was another faded blue jean that an owner sent back to the company to have a different sheen on it so it was more glossy. that was killer. 

and i came across this one (below) today in fact. never knew it came in black gold. this top is insane. and the asking price seems crazy (almost $6000). i dont know how much they cost new (i'd assume maybe $4500?) but i'd easily put mine up against most private stocks





http://www.ebay.com/itm/Paul-Reed-Smith-59-09-Limited-Edition-2009-Experience-Black-Gold-/172273887480?hash=item281c52e8f8:g:05UAAOSwtnpXiEtW


----------



## technomancer

The price is because it's in Japan... PRS go for a lot more there.


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> The price is because it's in Japan... PRS go for a lot more there.



Half right. It's in Japan, where random dudes relist dealer stock at super high prices hoping to offer something rare to the international buyer. Here it is at ~$4k:

http://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop1484/DS03436940/


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Half right. It's in Japan, where random dudes relist dealer stock at super high prices hoping to offer something rare to the international buyer. Here it is at ~$4k:
> 
> http://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop1484/DS03436940/



Thank you, captain pedantic


----------



## narad

I don't find anything pedantic with finding it 30% off -- the actual price you would pay in Japan -- but whatever.


----------



## technomancer

The price posted is high because someone in Japan is trying to flip it to make a profit. It happens all the time if you look at PRS listings in Japan.

The price you posted is still ridiculously high for a used older PRS, even a nice limited run like these. IIRC the last time I was looking these were going well south of $3k just like the very similar 53/10 Experience guitars.

However if you or anyone else wants to pay $4k + international shipping hey be my guest.


----------



## littleredguitars2

yeah i see that a lot with japanese listings. i just wasnt sure how much these went for originally so i was like.... dang.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah seems like there are a couple guys really trying to push the pricing on ebay listings, I've seen quite a few listings from Japan in that price range lately.


----------



## narad

If that wasn't clear this is what I mean: people, who do not own the guitars in question, are listing dealer stock with exorbitantly high prices that do not in any way reflect the real price of the instrument. Most have $1-2k margin. The account of the original ebay link is a guy who is not in possession of that guitar, who will go to the shop and buy the guitar if you win the auction. I've had to block dozens of these accounts from my ebay searches lately.


----------



## hodorcore

PRS Hollowbody 2 charcoal burst! my favorite guitar, the craftsmanship is so perfect 

http://imgur.com/a/g5Yfp


----------



## littleredguitars2

narad said:


> If that wasn't clear this is what I mean: people, who do not own the guitars in question, are listing dealer stock with exorbitantly high prices that do not in any way reflect the real price of the instrument. Most have $1-2k margin. The account of the original ebay link is a guy who is not in possession of that guitar, who will go to the shop and buy the guitar if you win the auction. I've had to block dozens of these accounts from my ebay searches lately.



That is one of the most ridiculous things I've ever heard lol


----------



## technomancer

Time to bump this one back up


----------



## technomancer

And it has arrived


----------



## Vrollin

technomancer said:


> And it has arrived



Sexy! Going to put an adjustable bridge on it?


----------



## Acme

If you want to change the bridge to an adjustable one, do you have to change the studs as well?


----------



## budda

Damn steve, that is gorgeous.


----------



## technomancer

Thanks guys 

My knee jerk is to drop an adjustable bridge on it, but unless I have intonation issues it's not a high priority. It will definitely be getting locking tuners though. I want to contact Mann and see if he is doing the Kluson style with the PRS lock on USA tuners or only using the Korean ones. If Manns are only the Korean tuners then I'll probably grab a set of Gotoh klusons with the thumb wheel.

As for replacing the studs, it would depend on the bridge. I believe most of the replacements fit the PRS studs.


----------



## DISTORT6

Nice 245! 
McCarty Burst?


----------



## technomancer

DISTORT6 said:


> Nice 245!
> McCarty Burst?



Yep, '13 AP Brazilian in McCarty Burst


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed dis
Satin Purple CE 24
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKI2j0epA8c


----------



## Fathand

Edit: Oops, I thought I was reading the "Post your GAS" thread 

But on topic, my PRS isn't going anywhere. My Mike Stern Yamaha has more "Mojo", but the PRS is hands down the best guitar I've owned.


----------



## xzacx

Got this in today - Wood Library McCarty 594 with Korina body and neck in Black Grey Fade


----------



## technomancer

Wow that 594 is fantastic


----------



## sloanthebone

xzacx said:


> Got this in today - Wood Library McCarty 594 with Korina body and neck in Black Grey Fade



Now I know where Pete's 594 went. I almost bought that myself. That is a really cool guitar! Gratz! Give us a review on how you like the 594 when you get a chance.


----------



## xzacx

sloanthebone said:


> Now I know where Pete's 594 went. I almost bought that myself. That is a really cool guitar! Gratz! Give us a review on how you like the 594 when you get a chance.



Ha, I'd seen pics of it before he even put it for sale, and thought "if I was going to get another PRS, that would be just like this." I've been intrigued by the model since the PS version, but the Korina body is really what convinced me to give it a try. It has a beautiful piece of Brazilian too. I'll add a few pics when I get a chance - the natural back really makes the look IMO. I'm a 57/08 fan too, and this has one in the bridge, so that sealed the deal. I haven't been able to spend too much time with it yet, but it's definitely had the best first impression any PRS has made on me.


----------



## electriceye

technomancer said:


> Wow that 594 is fantastic



Correction: FAPtastic!!


----------



## sloanthebone

Joined the 594 club!

PRS 594 Wood Library - Brazilian fretboard - Charcoal quilt - Natural Mahogany body and neck.


----------



## xzacx

Wow, that's a super cool one. What finish is that? 

I've only had mine a week or so, but so far it's easily my favorite PRS model I've ever played.


----------



## pylyo

Jeez, both of those 594 are freaking awesome looking, one of the best colors so far. 

I haven't played one yet, how do they compare to, let say modern eagles or previous McCartys? 
I'm reading only raves about them and it's not helping my GAS at all..


----------



## sloanthebone

xzacx said:


> Wow, that's a super cool one. What finish is that?
> 
> I've only had mine a week or so, but so far it's easily my favorite PRS model I've ever played.



Thanks! This is charcoal with a natural back.


----------



## sloanthebone

pylyo said:


> Jeez, both of those 594 are freaking awesome looking, one of the best colors so far.
> 
> I haven't played one yet, how do they compare to, let say modern eagles or previous McCartys?
> I'm reading only raves about them and it's not helping my GAS at all..



I have had a few McCartys and this is probably my favorite playing one. It feels like home. The new neck and short scale are fantastic. I might put PRS \m/ pickups in and turn it into a metal machine. Although, the pickups in it now are pretty great too. I am at the point now where I am going to sell my 25" scale PRS's and my Kiesel AM7 and stick with my short scale PRS's. 245 and 594 fit me perfect.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Anyone have any NAMM pics? I saw a couple from Brian's Guitars with some gorgeous stained fretboards. I definitely want to see the eye candy they brought this year!


----------



## mphsc

pretty good video here: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qwlon8Hjl4


----------



## Rich5150

mphsc said:


> pretty good video here:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qwlon8Hjl4



Watched that earlier, The Captn was truly at a loss for words. And that SC 594 was


----------



## xvultures

Can anyone suggest me a nut and locking tuners for my CU24? Looking for something drop in.


----------



## dhgrind

just scored a prs s2 standard 24 black satin for 666$ on reverb.

Cant wait to post it up. i had tried one in store at sam ash last week and i really enjoyed it but i didnt want to justify buying a slightly dinged up (new) model when i could probably find someones well loved model for cheap. The universe provided.

will post pictures sometime late next week once its in


----------



## InFlames235

This thread gave me some PRS Custom 24 GAS big time! I loved the CU24 back in the day because of Opeth but, when I played one, I wasn't a huge fan because of the super chunky neck and the pickups were meh (maybe around 10 years ago?). Due to this thread and some reviews I read of modern PRS guitars, I went to Guitar Center today to try a 2016 Custom 24 with a thin neck. WOW! What a difference.

PRS' have really have improved over the years and the feel and tone are drastically better than the old one i had tried. This is now on my "need to eventually buy" list. A CU24 will be mine one day


----------



## technomancer

InFlames235 said:


> This thread gave me some PRS Custom 24 GAS big time! I loved the CU24 back in the day because of Opeth but, when I played one, I wasn't a huge fan because of the super chunky neck and the pickups were meh (maybe around 10 years ago?). Due to this thread and some reviews I read of modern PRS guitars, I went to Guitar Center today to try a 2016 Custom 24 with a thin neck. WOW! What a difference.
> 
> PRS' have really have improved over the years and the feel and tone are drastically better than the old one i had tried. This is now on my "need to eventually buy" list. A CU24 will be mine one day



You must have played an oddball as most of the older ones were wide thin which is pretty similar to the current pattern thin neck profile


----------



## InFlames235

technomancer said:


> You must have played an oddball as most of the older ones were wide thin which is pretty similar to the current pattern thin neck profile



Ya I'm not sure what was different. Maybe the one I played had a .... setup before? It wasn't mine so never went through the trouble of getting all the work done to find out.


----------



## forsakened

Hello guys, was browsing this section and saw this thread. Here is my Custom 24 Floyd in charcoal burst. It's a non-10 top but has a pretty decent cap.


----------



## sloanthebone

forsakened said:


> Hello guys, was browsing this section and saw this thread. Here is my Custom 24 Floyd in charcoal burst. It's a non-10 top but has a pretty decent cap.



Very metal! 

Looks like a 10 to me!


----------



## forsakened

sloanthebone said:


> Very metal!
> 
> Looks like a 10 to me!



haha yeah, I always did wanted to have a very aggressive looking PRS. Guess I was lucky with top


----------



## Spicypickles

Yea dude, that's super hot.


----------



## Church2224

Nice! What pickups do you have in it? They look like the Warring Pickups.


----------



## forsakened

Spicypickles said:


> Yea dude, that's super hot.



Thanks! 



Church2224 said:


> Nice! What pickups do you have in it? They look like the Warring Pickups.



It's a pair of Dimarzio Dominions


----------



## HighGain510

Had to cut loose a couple of pieces, but two new killers have joined my PRS arsenal! 

PRS Artist Package Angelus Cutaway

Adirondack Spruce top, Flamed Koa back and sides with Flamed Maple binding, Mahogany neck and Ebony fretboard and headcap!

























Second addition was a monster Custom 24 Satin Wood Library Run guitar from Brian's Guitars! 

Flamed Maple top in Gray/Black Fade (essentially the classic "Frostbite" finish ), Mahogany body and neck with an Ebony fretboard, paua outline birds with sparkle MOP centers, smoked chrome hardware and covered \m/ pickups. 

































Both of these ended up being killer (not really surprised haha), I missed having a really nice acoustic and this one sounds and plays amazing! The CU24 is a nice addition as all my other CU24's have maple necks so the added oomph of the mahogany neck is sweet!  The satin looks and feels amazing and the top still remains super 3-D even without a gloss finish.


----------



## pylyo

Both bloody stunning! That cu24 is so hot, can't decide what's hotter, the back or the face. 
Back of the neck looks so tasty!! 

I'm a really huge PRS fan, have had some really nice and fancy ones, still got an eagle 1 with braz neck and it is superb... But last week I got 2 Frank Hartungs. Dear lord, when you think nothing else can surprise you anymore... 
I think that might be my new favorite builder and guitars.


----------



## narad

Ah, I was watching that frostbite one... that's like a PS-grade top.


----------



## xzacx

That frostbite is great. The satin works perfect on it IMO. And I've always thought that finish was a great look with a natural back. I have a similar 594 with Korina. 

That Angelus is so killer too. I bet it plays fantastic.


----------



## Reed

Badass team !


----------



## dhgrind

Got her in last week. no amp in to play on cause i'm still waiting on my stuff from japan. Just moved into a new apartment on monday so it took me longer than expected to get a picture.


----------



## forsakened

HighGain510 said:


> Had to cut loose a couple of pieces, but two new killers have joined my PRS arsenal!
> 
> 
> Second addition was a monster Custom 24 Satin Wood Library Run guitar from Brian's Guitars!
> 
> Flamed Maple top in Gray/Black Fade (essentially the classic "Frostbite" finish ), Mahogany body and neck with an Ebony fretboard, paua outline birds with sparkle MOP centers, smoked chrome hardware and covered \m/ pickups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of these ended up being killer (not really surprised haha), I missed having a really nice acoustic and this one sounds and plays amazing! The CU24 is a nice addition as all my other CU24's have maple necks so the added oomph of the mahogany neck is sweet!  The satin looks and feels amazing and the top still remains super 3-D even without a gloss finish.



Man that frostbite fade is an absolute beauty .....


----------



## Danukenator

I normally don't care for satin finishes on flamed maple but the combination of the Frost Bite finish and the violin carve PRS uses really make that a stunner.


----------



## HighGain510

Thanks guys! Both of them are killer, I'm really digging the new CU24 a lot. The Pattern Thin neck carve might be one of my favorites these days honestly! Was not a fan of the old Wide Thin necks, but the newer Pattern Thin is pretty tasty! 



Danukenator said:


> I normally don't care for satin finishes on flamed maple but the combination of the Frost Bite finish and the violin carve PRS uses really make that a stunner.



Agreed, I prefers gloss tops for sure myself! This one just worked so well that I couldn't resist, plus I figured if I wanted to I could take it to my buddy who used to paint for PRS and have him gloss up the satin top for me but when I saw it in person I was like NOPE, she's good!


----------



## Grindspine

forsakened said:


> Hello guys, was browsing this section and saw this thread. Here is my Custom 24 Floyd in charcoal burst. It's a non-10 top but has a pretty decent cap.



Looks so much like one of the limited Dustie Waring guitars. Nicely done!


----------



## Grindspine

HighGain510 said:


> Second addition was a monster Custom 24 Satin Wood Library Run guitar from Brian's Guitars!
> 
> Flamed Maple top in Gray/Black Fade (essentially the classic "Frostbite" finish ), Mahogany body and neck with an Ebony fretboard, paua outline birds with sparkle MOP centers, smoked chrome hardware and covered \m/ pickups.



I got to play a Frostbite Fade Custom 24 Retro at SW last year. It was so amazing, but out of my budget. Fortunately, the CE24 Blackout came out a few months later, and I was able to snag one. Granted, it gives up the natural satin back and changes the neck joint, but it plays and sounds close enough for me (my budget) to handle!











Frostbite Fade, Black/Gray burst, Charcoal Smoke Burst, and the satin Blackout finish are all so amazing! Granted, your inlays and tuners still win.

But, I still do have this.






Then applied some new pickups (Duncan Custom Shop), pickup rings (maple), and tuner buttons (rosewood).


----------



## Jake

Well I lost out on an Ibanez that I REALLY wanted but because of that I stumbled into a deal for this....





...Incoming


----------



## forsakened

Grindspine said:


> Looks so much like one of the limited Dustie Waring guitars. Nicely done!



Thanks! I actually had been coveting my friend's charcoal Dustie for so long that I just decided to mod a CU24 Floyd instead coz there was no chance of him selling it


----------



## Reed

New addition to the PRS family





[url=https://flic.kr/p/S9jRVu]

https://flic.kr/p/S9jRVu


----------



## technomancer

Reed said:


> New addition to the PRS family



Might want to try hosting someplace that doesn't block embedding... nobody can see your images on here.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Reed said:


> New addition to the PRS family



gorgeous! 
I assume the one you're referring to is the one in the middle?


----------



## Spicypickles

I've got some insane CU/CE24 gas, but I really want a maple board.

I think my best bet is a hiland sig, but I really want the birds. DAMNIT


----------



## Reed

AkiraSpectrum said:


> gorgeous!
> I assume the one you're referring to is the one in the middle?



It is actually the one on the left !


----------



## Reed

technomancer said:


> Might want to try hosting someplace that doesn't block embedding... nobody can see your images on here.



Fixed !


----------



## jbcrazy

Satin on the sheets is sexy!


----------



## pylyo

jeez, what's the lowest PS? <3


----------



## forsakened

jbcrazy said:


> Satin on the sheets is sexy!



frostbite fade!!!


----------



## Reed

jbcrazy said:


> Satin on the sheets is sexy!



WOW !!! Awesome !!


----------



## thedonal

The green one at the top is heavenly.

Aside from classic sunbursts and blue guitars, I'm really starting to GAS for something leafy from PRS!!


----------



## InFlames235

jbcrazy said:


> Satin on the sheets is sexy!



Holy ....balls that is amazing. You can buy a brand new car with the value of those 3 PRS'!


----------



## Dabo Fett

The problem with PRSi is we work out asses off to afford one, and all it does is make us want more!


----------



## forsakened

Dabo Fett said:


> The problem with PRSi is we work out asses off to afford one, and all it does is make us want more!



LFMAO!


----------



## jbcrazy

pylyo said:


> jeez, what's the lowest PS? <3



Yes as the above post stated. It's a frost bite PRS Private stock CU24 retro.

Love that thing to death. It will never leave me.


----------



## jbcrazy

InFlames235 said:


> Holy ....balls that is amazing. You can buy a brand new car with the value of those 3 PRS'!



Yes... and selling some off to get a car.  Haha


----------



## jbcrazy

thedonal said:


> The green one at the top is heavenly.
> 
> Aside from classic sunbursts and blue guitars, I'm really starting to GAS for something leafy from PRS!!



That one is actually a blue guitar... lighting makes it kinda look green. It's faded whale blue!

I am looking for a green one though myself.


----------



## HighGain510

That is a killer trio, dude! You've got quite a few ridiculous PRS in your stable!


----------



## jbcrazy

HighGain510 said:


> That is a killer trio, dude! You've got quite a few ridiculous PRS in your stable!



Thanks brotha. I am trying to lighten the load actually. 

PRS guitar syndrome is a legit disease.


----------



## HighGain510

jbcrazy said:


> Thanks brotha. I am trying to lighten the load actually.
> 
> PRS guitar syndrome is a legit disease.



I hear you on both fronts!


----------



## technomancer

jbcrazy said:


> Thanks brotha. I am trying to lighten the load actually.
> 
> PRS guitar syndrome is a legit disease.


----------



## narad

jbcrazy said:


> Thanks brotha. I am trying to lighten the load actually.



I am here to assist!


----------



## jbcrazy

narad said:


> I am here to assist!



haha if you are interested in PRS guitars hit me up with a PM sir!!!


----------



## xvultures

Starting to wonder if this is a normal problem for older PRS guitars. Every time I tune up, I'll get to playing and notice something's wrong 20-30m in. I'll have to retune, sometimes check intonation again. I'll start playing and it'll go out of tune in minutes again.

The retention screw for my 3rd+4th string is off-centered and the 4th tuner moves, very rarely it will completely slip off the screw. I have the tuner tightened pretty good on the headstock, but I don't want to over torque it. I'm grabbing a new nut, but also thinking about the Hipshot 3x3 tuners with the Universal Mount Plate.

Can you PRS Gurus guide me if there's any better option than this? Anything I should know about with the Hipshots? Any input is appreciated.

Here's the problem:






When it completely slips:


----------



## absolutorigin

jbcrazy said:


> Satin on the sheets is sexy!




Not bad, not bad at all .


----------



## sloanthebone

Added another 594, this time with a trem. The 594s are fantastic guitars!






I think I like blue.....


----------



## thedonal

sloanthebone said:


> Added another 594, this time with a trem. The 594s are fantastic guitars!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I like blue.....



Wow! I think I'm in lust!!

That fade has got a lovely, swirly quilt.


----------



## xzacx

Love those one-piece tops!


----------



## technomancer

Wow those quilts are amazing!


----------



## jbcrazy

sloanthebone said:


> Added another 594, this time with a trem. The 594s are fantastic guitars!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I like blue.....



Siiiiiick!!


----------



## protest

Wow..ok, you win 

I'm thinking about an Artist Package with a flame maple neck and board. Any suggestions on color? I was thinking maybe River Blue.


----------



## sloanthebone

protest said:


> Wow..ok, you win
> 
> I'm thinking about an Artist Package with a flame maple neck and board. Any suggestions on color? I was thinking maybe River Blue.



If you want river blue, check out this WL one from Brians. It doesnt have a maple neck but the top is mental!

http://briansguitars.com/product/paul-reed-smith-wood-library-custom-24-satin-river-blue


----------



## protest

sloanthebone said:


> If you want river blue, check out this WL one from Brians. It doesnt have a maple neck but the top is mental!
> 
> http://briansguitars.com/product/paul-reed-smith-wood-library-custom-24-satin-river-blue



Dude I know!! That was one of the guitars that pushed me towards that color. I'm just not a fan of satin. I love the way it looks, but I'm 100% Italian and my greasiness doesn't jive with satin tops 

There's another one on there that has the flame neck but not board that I'm debating, but it has a painted neck. I'm pretty sure that's an upgrade, but I like oiled/satin finished necks.


----------



## 77zark77

Thought my eyes got the best blue in the world before seeing the last posts


----------



## GXPO

I just PMed JBcrazy to post a few more pics of the red guy. I need more.


----------



## jbcrazy

GXPO said:


> I just PMed JBcrazy to post a few more pics of the red guy. I need more.



Here ya go buddy.

It's not actually red. It's more kinda goldish/orange in person?

Sandstorm Dragon's Breath.


----------



## jbcrazy

This is red.


----------



## curlyvice

Man, what part of not posting NSFW content do you guys not understand? 

Seriously though, sloanthebone and jbcrazy are winning the PRS game....that Sandstorm Dragon's Breath is nuts!


----------



## GXPO

jbcrazy said:


> Here ya go buddy.
> 
> It's not actually red. It's more kinda goldish/orange in person?
> 
> Sandstorm Dragon's Breath.



Perfect.. Satin, neck binding and the fade.. Just perfect. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## budda

And now for something a little different:






This guitar is less than a year old. Bumped to #1 slot. I want another in black haha.


----------



## thedonal

jbcrazy said:


> Here ya go buddy.
> 
> It's not actually red. It's more kinda goldish/orange in person?
> 
> Sandstorm Dragon's Breath.





I know great examples of PRS are all the way through this thread, but we seem to be getting particularly spoiled with absolutely gorgeous works of art recently.

That is amazing. Proper jealousy inducing!!! Just looking at that takes me to another place!


----------



## absolutorigin

Some amazing guitars people! Keep them coming.


----------



## A-Branger

budda said:


> And now for something a little different:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guitar is less than a year old. Bumped to #1 slot. I want another in black haha.



less than one year old?? dude  are you playing with a pick or with a brick??


----------



## m107a1

My Northern Lights arrived. Been so busy I've only had 1hr to play it, but it just demands you beat the .... out of it, so I'll catch up with it this weekend!

[email protected] the tech who doesn't understand how locking tuners work...


----------



## jbcrazy

m107a1 said:


> My Northern Lights arrived. Been so busy I've only had 1hr to play it, but it just demands you beat the .... out of it, so I'll catch up with it this weekend!
> 
> [email protected] the tech who doesn't understand how locking tuners work...



Amazing!! LOL at the tuners... please fix that.

Stained maple boards look really really cool.


----------



## jbcrazy

thedonal said:


> I know great examples of PRS are all the way through this thread, but we seem to be getting particularly spoiled with absolutely gorgeous works of art recently.
> 
> That is amazing. Proper jealousy inducing!!! Just looking at that takes me to another place!




its sweet siiir!!


----------



## jbcrazy

curlyvice said:


> Man, what part of not posting NSFW content do you guys not understand?
> 
> Seriously though, sloanthebone and jbcrazy are winning the PRS game....that Sandstorm Dragon's Breath is nuts!



ps team


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

m107a1 said:


> My Northern Lights arrived. Been so busy I've only had 1hr to play it, but it just demands you beat the .... out of it, so I'll catch up with it this weekend!
> 
> [email protected] the tech who doesn't understand how locking tuners work...



WOW!

That fretboard and headstock are unbelievable.


----------



## narad

Going to need more pics of that top and board asap!


----------



## hairychris

Christ, some lovely PS on this page.

Slightly different tack, though... I really want one of those Reclaimed Limiteds. Can't decide which, though.

Damn.


----------



## xvultures

So I guess I'll post as a PSA for anyone with an older PRS. The Hipshot Tuners with the Universal Mounting Plate are not long enough for the PRS Headstock.


----------



## Lemons

Got my first PRS coming in just under a week! I'll have to take some better pics when it arrives, really stoked on this one too.


----------



## Jazzedout

xvultures said:


> So I guess I'll post as a PSA for anyone with an older PRS. The Hipshot Tuners with the Universal Mounting Plate are not long enough for the PRS Headstock.



What happened to the original winged tuners?


----------



## sloanthebone

My other 2 PRS's. DC245 PS, SC245 McCarty PS


----------



## GXPO

jbcrazy said:


> Here ya go buddy.
> 
> It's not actually red. It's more kinda goldish/orange in person?
> 
> Sandstorm Dragon's Breath.



Just confirm, this is private stock isn't it? 

I actually don't quite know how private stock works.. Obviously they're expensive pieces with good reason, but to what extent can you customise if you go through a dealer?

Is there an upcharge for customs? I guess I should just go to the website..


----------



## protest

I've seen a lot of awesome PS and Artist Pack PRS for sale lately and they all belong to JBCrazy haha


----------



## jbcrazy

GXPO said:


> Just confirm, this is private stock isn't it?
> 
> I actually don't quite know how private stock works.. Obviously they're expensive pieces with good reason, but to what extent can you customise if you go through a dealer?
> 
> Is there an upcharge for customs? I guess I should just go to the website..



I'd contact a dealer if you really are interested. Wild West, Brians Guitars... etc. They'll know what they can and can't do. Tons of possibilities. Upcharges happen for anything strange in terms of scale length, or wooden pickup covers etc.

That one is a Private Stock.

It is a retro model, so the carves and neck try to emulate the early 80s PRS Custom 24.

They are expensive. Stupid expensive. So expensive it's hard to really tell anyone it's justified.

But!

I've owned a ton of "boutique" guitars. A lot of them I learned from ss.org. I've owned Blackmachine, Abyss/Pederson, .........s, daemoness, caparison, Gibsons, ESP all at some point...

I honestly think a PRS is the best in terms of details, consistency, durability, and just "wow" factor after just years of severe GAS. Brings me joy like nothing else I've ever owned. Private Stock is just the pinnacle of their craftsmanship... they spit a lot of these things out and the consistency and quality boggles my mind.

The "core models" are already the gold standard in consistency and quality IMO.


----------



## jbcrazy

protest said:


> I've seen a lot of awesome PS and Artist Pack PRS for sale lately and they all belong to JBCrazy haha



Yeah. Went a little overboard haha. I admitted my sickness earlier in the thread!

Thinking hard though about taking down some for sale though.

Something's coming though later this month. Just tryin' to make roooooom..... and the future wife doesn't approve of such a stupid collection.


----------



## xvultures

Jazzedout said:


> What happened to the original winged tuners?



I posted a couple pages back for advice because of some issues with the original tuners. Nobody had any input.


----------



## dhgrind

update: i love my prs s2 standard.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Looking at getting a semi hollow, opinions on the S2 (CU22, Singlecut and Mira) Semi hollows? 

Also what does everyone think of the reclaimed series? I'm really tempted by them but hesitant to drop that money on something I couldn't play beforehand or really know how it sounds (there was like 30 seconds of guitar playing in the announcement vid)


----------



## hairychris

I've preordered a Reclaimed series Vela.

Wish me luck!


----------



## cult

I have no justification whatsoever for wanting one, but damn the reclaimed series looks nice.
Congrats to you!


----------



## hairychris

cult said:


> I have no justification whatsoever for wanting one, but damn the reclaimed series looks nice.
> Congrats to you!



I am a sucker for thin finishes, natural wood, and non-standard timbers. I also don't own a semi-hollow and my current PRSi are 1987 & 2005 so don't own a recent PRS either.

Perfect storm then!



EDIT: I've never actually touched a Vela either.


----------



## xzacx

cult said:


> I have no justification whatsoever for wanting one, but damn the reclaimed series looks nice.
> Congrats to you!



I feel the exact same way. I have no use for it, but I'm a little worried I'm going to end up buying one.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Some limited edition SE's (exotic woods). Unfortunately, but not surpsinginly, it looks as though the exotic woods are all veneers over maple tops.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WRZDUUPdqM


----------



## Ben Pinkus

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Some limited edition SE's (exotic woods). Unfortunately, but not surpsinginly, it looks as though the exotic woods are all veneers over maple tops.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WRZDUUPdqM



Some of them do look pretty cool, but yeah I wouldn't get one - I'm either going to get an S2 Custom 22 Semi hollow, see if there are any reclaimed series left or save up and find a P245 semi hollow. Wish me luck in my search


----------



## hairychris

xzacx said:


> I feel the exact same way. I have no use for it, but I'm a little worried I'm going to end up buying one.



I have no use for it either but what the hell!

I'll have to start digging through my pile of gear and do a bit of downsizing to make myself feel better.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

some sound demos of the new SE Exotics


----------



## spork141

xvultures said:


> So I guess I'll post as a PSA for anyone with an older PRS. The Hipshot Tuners with the Universal Mounting Plate are not long enough for the PRS Headstock.



There is a specific PRS version. Is that the one you got?

https://reverb.com/item/2033254-hip...ear-machines-3x3-tuners-w-ump-for-prs-guitars


----------



## Rich5150

Finally got all of my PRSi together for a family shot. 
Core 




SE


----------



## narad

Blue Waring steals the show!


----------



## Rich5150

narad said:


> Blue Waring steals the show!



That is my #1


----------



## jbcrazy

Dude... the warings and the holcombs... I love it!!!!!


----------



## protest

Decided to not sell my PRS, as I have a guitar and at least one amp on they're way out. Debating whether or not to give it a make over though. Black floyd, black pickup rings, black covered pickups, and black tuning buttons (they don't sell black phase III tuners). 

Yes/no?


----------



## littleredguitars2

i think a little make over would definitely give it a little more mojo. something as simple as a different hardware color can go a long way.


----------



## cslushy

That Holcomb is perfection jesus


----------



## xzacx

protest said:


> Decided to not sell my PRS, as I have a guitar and at least one amp on they're way out. Debating whether or not to give it a make over though. Black floyd, black pickup rings, black covered pickups, and black tuning buttons (they don't sell black phase III tuners).



I think it would make a huge difference, as evidenced by the Warings. IMO they look better than every other Floyd-equipped PRS.


----------



## ibanez4lifesz

xzacx said:


> I think it would make a huge difference, as evidenced by the Warings. IMO they look better than every other Floyd-equipped PRS.



+1 to this comment. I say go for it!


----------



## pedroduartewr

My new lady. The most perfect instrument I have ever laid hands on.

She's getting a Piezo and maybe an SD Pegasus/Sentient set.


----------



## mphsc

It's been a minute since I had a PRS at the house so I "reclaimed" one.









Thx Axe Palace


----------



## budda

pedroduartewr said:


> My new lady. The most perfect instrument I have ever laid hands on.
> 
> She's getting a Piezo and maybe an SD Pegasus/Sentient set.



Honestly, the stock pickups are pretty good. I've left mine, and I'm surprised .


----------



## pedroduartewr

budda said:


> Honestly, the stock pickups are pretty good. I've left mine, and I'm surprised .



To me it's just the bridge pickup... it sounds... honky... to my ears, that is.


----------



## sloanthebone

mphsc said:


> It's been a minute since I had a PRS at the house so I "reclaimed" one.



Those reclaimed ones are awesome! Yours is no exception! Gratz


----------



## sloanthebone

I don't know what it is about blue guitars but I am drawn to the them like a moth to a flame.

Here is Miss January (and cover girl) from the 2015 PRS PS calendar. I figured since my wife's name is January, it was the perfect excuse to buy this one (she didn't buy the "good excuse"). 

*PRS Private Stock SC245 Faded Aqua Violet*
This guitar was featured on the cover of the 2015 Paul Reed Smith Private Stock calendar!
*Weight:* 7.6lbs
*Model:* SC245
*Neck wood:* Mahogany
*Fingerboard wood:* Brazilian rosewood
*Top wood:* Quilted maple
*Back wood:* African ribbon mahogany
*Headstock Veneer wood:* Quilted maple with natural binding
*Neck Carve:* Wide fat
*Side Dots:* Metal
*Color / Stain:* Faded Aqua Violet
*Fingerboard inlays:* Mother of pearl birds with silver outlines and mother of pearl purfling
Headstock veneer inlays: Mother of pearl Private Stock eagle with silver outline and mother of pearl purfling
*Finish type:* High gloss nitro
*Pickups: *57/08 humbuckers with coil tap
*Electronics:* Two volume and two tone control with 3-way toggle
*Specials:* Faded Aqua Violet high gloss nitro finish, mother of pearl bird inlays with silver outlines, mother of pearl purfling along the fingerboard and headstock veneer. This guitar was built for the USA Only


----------



## mphsc

WOW, perfect name for that one. Congrats.


----------



## JSanta

sloanthebone said:


> I don't know what it is about blue guitars but I am drawn to the them like a moth to a flame.
> 
> Here is Miss January (and cover girl) from the 2015 PRS PS calendar. I figured since my wife's name is January, it was the perfect excuse to buy this one (she didn't buy the "good excuse").



The finish looks a lot like their Northern Lights finish - absolutely beautiful guitar. 

I don't have a PRS anymore, but my wife loves the finishes they offer (Blue Stain Fade, Beach Cross Fade, and especially Northern Lights). She does not like when I buy a new guitar, but has been saying that when funds allow, she wants me to get a PRS with one of those finishes. 

Above all else, congrats on a superb looking guitar!


----------



## technomancer

sloanthebone said:


> I don't know what it is about blue guitars but I am drawn to the them like a moth to a flame.
> 
> Here is Miss January (and cover girl) from the 2015 PRS PS calendar. I figured since my wife's name is January, it was the perfect excuse to buy this one (she didn't buy the "good excuse").



Thank you so much, I have been looking at that at Brian's and fighting the temptation to bring it home for months 

Awesome guitar, congrats


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

sloanthebone said:


> I don't know what it is about blue guitars but I am drawn to the them like a moth to a flame.
> 
> Here is Miss January (and cover girl) from the 2015 PRS PS calendar. I figured since my wife's name is January, it was the perfect excuse to buy this one (she didn't buy the "good excuse").
> 
> *PRS Private Stock SC245 Faded Aqua Violet*
> This guitar was featured on the cover of the 2015 Paul Reed Smith Private Stock calendar!
> *Weight:* 7.6lbs
> *Model:* SC245
> *Neck wood:* Mahogany
> *Fingerboard wood:* Brazilian rosewood
> *Top wood:* Quilted maple
> *Back wood:* African ribbon mahogany
> *Headstock Veneer wood:* Quilted maple with natural binding
> *Neck Carve:* Wide fat
> *Side Dots:* Metal
> *Color / Stain:* Faded Aqua Violet
> *Fingerboard inlays:* Mother of pearl birds with silver outlines and mother of pearl purfling
> Headstock veneer inlays: Mother of pearl Private Stock eagle with silver outline and mother of pearl purfling
> *Finish type:* High gloss nitro
> *Pickups: *57/08 humbuckers with coil tap
> *Electronics:* Two volume and two tone control with 3-way toggle
> *Specials:* Faded Aqua Violet high gloss nitro finish, mother of pearl bird inlays with silver outlines, mother of pearl purfling along the fingerboard and headstock veneer. This guitar was built for the USA Only



that is absolutely incredible!


----------



## budda

JFC that January guitar is infrickincredible  I'm drooling. My kinda axe!


----------



## Spicypickles

That's a Braz board? Looks like ebony! 

Super gorgeous guitar, congrats on that.


----------



## Spicypickles

Edit: doble poste


----------



## Lemonbaby

Miss January is insane, love that quilt with the two-tone finish. If your wife wants to get divorce, it was worth it...


----------



## Mikeitloud

My first PRS!!!! Absolutely amazing! I can't get over the neck... I thought my Schecter C-1 Exotic was great, which it definatly is, but the PRS is on a whole new level


----------



## sloanthebone

Mikeitloud said:


> My first PRS!!!! Absolutely amazing! I can't get over the neck... I thought my Schecter C-1 Exotic was great, which it definatly is, but the PRS is on a whole new level



Gratz man! The SEs are amazing instruments! Yours is as nice as any 10 Top.


----------



## protest

technomancer said:


> Thank you so much, I have been looking at that at Brian's and fighting the temptation to bring it home for months
> 
> Awesome guitar, congrats



 same. The wide fat neck and recent vet bills were the only thing holding me back. I was ready to purge to pay for it. It was the original reason my CU24 was up for sale.


----------



## technomancer

protest said:


> same. The wide fat neck and recent vet bills were the only thing holding me back. I was ready to purge to pay for it. It was the original reason my CU24 was up for sale.



Vet bills were literally the only thing that held me back  That and I have an AP SC245 that is absolutely killer.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Thought I'd have just enough money to get the P245 I've had my eye on for awhile, but think I may have to wait another month. The GAS/wait is killing me!


----------



## littleredguitars2

man... wide fat prs necks are still to this day the best necks i've played. especially rosewood ones.


----------



## Mikeitloud

sloanthebone said:


> Gratz man! The SEs are amazing instruments! Yours is as nice as any 10 Top.



I can't believe the quality of the workmanship of this guitar, I've had a LOT of guitars pass through my studio, none can compare, this might be the last guitar I ever buy...... HAHAHAHA Ya right


----------



## Mikeitloud

Rich5150 said:


> Finally got all of my PRSi together for a family shot.
> Core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SE



WoW Dude seriously WoW!


----------



## Ben Pinkus

So the day has finally come when I join the PRS club! 

Can't believe how good this guitar is


----------



## A-Branger

private stock 7 string multiscale CU24 in the works. 25.5"-24.75"

!


https://www.facebook.com/BriansGuitarsCT/posts/1430836673603893


----------



## jbcrazy

Ben Pinkus said:


> So the day has finally come when I join the PRS club!
> 
> Can't believe how good this guitar is



Congrats dude!! Looks amazing.


----------



## jbcrazy

A-Branger said:


> private stock 7 string multiscale CU24 in the works. 25.5"-24.75"
> 
> !
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/BriansGuitarsCT/posts/1430836673603893




Wow that's going to be a monster. Brians always does the crazy stuff.


----------



## jbcrazy

Curious if you were to change the pickups to some covered bareknuckles would you guys go brushed nickel black pole pieces, or all black, or black with nickel pole pieces?


----------



## ibanez4lifesz

jbcrazy said:


> Curious if you were to change the pickups to some covered bareknuckles would you guys go brushed nickel black pole pieces, or all black, or black with nickel pole pieces?



In my opinion, brushed nickel with black poles, no question!


----------



## A-Branger

keep them black, I quite like the theme contrast of the hardware vs the top


----------



## budda

A-Branger said:


> private stock 7 string multiscale CU24 in the works. 25.5"-24.75"
> 
> !
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/BriansGuitarsCT/posts/1430836673603893



Is that the only multi-scale they will have made to date?

I sometimes wonder how many PRS I'd own if I wasn't touring


----------



## Ben Pinkus

I bet that multi scale is going to cost an absolute fortune! 
And lovely top on that one a few posts up


----------



## USMarine75

Thoughts on the Dweezil Zappa carve?


----------



## extendedsolo

USMarine75 said:


> Thoughts on the Dweezil Zappa carve?



I think it's awesome. The fretboard inlays are awesome IMO


----------



## MSUspartans777

A-Branger said:


> private stock 7 string multiscale CU24 in the works. 25.5"-24.75"
> 
> !
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/BriansGuitarsCT/posts/1430836673603893



I can't wait to see how this turns out. I had no idea PRS even made multiscaled guitars. They were already my favorite company. Now this solidifies it.


----------



## Jazzedout

MSUspartans777 said:


> I can't wait to see how this turns out. I had no idea PRS even made multiscaled guitars. They were already my favorite company. Now this solidifies it.



I believe this is their first attempt...


----------



## SDMFVan

They must be doing a couple, because I saw a multiscale 7 at PRS yesterday with what appeared to be a burl top. The finish was like a jade green, it's going to be sick.


----------



## littleredguitars2

https://www.instagram.com/p/BUR6soRAgNF/


----------



## Leviathus

littleredguitars2 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BUR6soRAgNF/



Sick top, but what is goin on with the fretboard inlay?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Leviathus said:


> Sick top, but what is goin on with the fretboard inlay?



Looks like their zombie fretboard inlay:


----------



## jbcrazy

littleredguitars2 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BUR6soRAgNF/



Brian is a madman...


----------



## littleredguitars2

yeah its another zombie inlay like a couple others they've done for brians guitars


----------



## Leviathus

Oh, well thats definitely somethin new. 2 different wood types?


----------



## A-Branger

the concept and workmanship for that zombie inlay/double wood fretboard could be amazing. But for me it doesnt go with the classy look of that PRS. 

I would be crazy to pay that much for a Private Stock 7 string PRS with that top, only to have a "cartoon-ish" fretboard inlay

but thats just me  

one day I would get myself a PRS.... one day tho


----------



## technomancer

Leviathus said:


> Oh, well thats definitely somethin new. 2 different wood types?



They've been doing that style for a while with two different woods. I believe Brian's designed the zombie inlay style.

There's also this one using the birds theme from one of the Private Stock Guitars of the Month from last year


----------



## Mad-Max

jbcrazy said:


> Here ya go buddy.
> 
> It's not actually red. It's more kinda goldish/orange in person?
> 
> Sandstorm Dragon's Breath.



I know, going through old posts, but this is literally the most beautiful color I've ever seen on a guitar!

I would want a USA model with this color for sure.


----------



## USMarine75

Would you PRS sexperts recommend a used 2010 private stock over a new wood library custom 22 limited model? Both have similar options I like and are similar in price.


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> Would you PRS sexperts recommend a used 2010 private stock over a new wood library custom 22 limited model? Both have similar options I like and are similar in price.



Private Stocks get more attention to detail and tend to have higher resale than Core models so in the long run resale wise the PS will be a better deal. From a quality / playability standpoint you really can't go wrong with either one


----------



## jbcrazy

technomancer said:


> Private Stocks get more attention to detail and tend to have higher resale than Core models so in the long run resale wise the PS will be a better deal. From a quality / playability standpoint you really can't go wrong with either one



I second that sir.


----------



## jbcrazy

Mad-Max said:


> I know, going through old posts, but this is literally the most beautiful color I've ever seen on a guitar!
> 
> I would want a USA model with this color for sure.



It is amazing!


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> Private Stocks get more attention to detail and tend to have higher resale than Core models so in the long run resale wise the PS will be a better deal. From a quality / playability standpoint you really can't go wrong with either one



Sold. Private Stock NGD incoming... &#128077;


----------



## hairychris

USMarine75 said:


> Sold. Private Stock NGD incoming... &#128077;



Good call.

New instruments lose a chunk of value the instant they leave the store. Used instruments have already taken that hit. 

Very much looking forward to the NGD pics!


----------



## HighGain510

USMarine75 said:


> Would you PRS sexperts recommend a used 2010 private stock over a new wood library custom 22 limited model? Both have similar options I like and are similar in price.





technomancer said:


> Private Stocks get more attention to detail and tend to have higher resale than Core models so in the long run resale wise the PS will be a better deal. From a quality / playability standpoint you really can't go wrong with either one





USMarine75 said:


> Sold. Private Stock NGD incoming... &#128077;



Yep, agree with technomancer, either one would be solid but if the PS has the specs you want and the used pricing is good, you're better off grabbing the PS especially if it has options you can't get on a core line model.  Looking forward to seeing pics of your new PS!


----------



## USMarine75

Thanks guys! Super stoked since this will be my first PRS. It should arrive by Thursday!!! I'm also in the middle of a couple builds including a max spec'd warmoth Tele, but I think this will unfortunately ruin those NGDs lol.


----------



## sloanthebone

USMarine75 said:


> Thanks guys! Super stoked since this will be my first PRS. It should arrive by Thursday!!! I'm also in the middle of a couple builds including a max spec'd warmoth Tele, but I think this will unfortunately ruin those NGDs lol.



Gratz on your new guitar! Private stocks rock.
I got all my private stocks used and half the price they list for today. In most cases, always go used unless you are involved in building your own PRS private stock.

Can we get some insight on which model PRS?


----------



## USMarine75

sloanthebone said:


> Gratz on your new guitar! Private stocks rock.
> I got all my private stocks used and half the price they list for today. In most cases, always go used unless you are involved in building your own PRS private stock.
> 
> Can we get some insight on which model PRS?



I'm afraid to spurn the NGD gods... I did this over a Daemoness and the seller changed his mind and sold it locally after I paid him. Now I just have a Daemoness shirt to show for it lol. 

But the PRS is supposed to arrive today (Tue) though!


----------



## hairychris

USMarine75 said:


> I'm afraid to spurn the NGD gods... I did this over a Daemoness and the seller changed his mind and sold it locally after I paid him. Now I just have a Daemoness shirt to show for it lol.
> 
> But the PRS is supposed to arrive today (Tue) though!



Looking forward to it! 

There are 2 guitars that I'd love - either a 1st gen Modern Eagle trem or a Private Stock. I've not had the justification for either, sadly.

I am waiting on a Reclaimed Vela, but the entire shipment to the UK has been held up in customs over CITES, even though these ones aren't affected. UK customs is basically impounding everything...


----------



## HighGain510

hairychris said:


> I am waiting on a Reclaimed Vela, but the entire shipment to the UK has been held up in customs over CITES, even though these ones aren't affected. UK customs is basically impounding everything...



I actually grabbed one of those and it is surprisingly awesome!!! Super resonant and LOUD unplugged, satin nitro finish feels fantastic, lovely neck carve and the stock pickups aren't bad either! I may swap them out for something a bit more jangly to make it sound a little more unique compared to some of my other guitars, but yeah absolutely love mine so I hope yours is killer too!


----------



## jbcrazy

Wow those reclaimed look so cool... I like that bridge they got going.

So awesome!


----------



## USMarine75

Here's a reclaimed wooden like button...


----------



## littleredguitars2

i've seen some reclaimed i really like. some that i dont. i'd definitely have to pick a unique one and not just buy one blind if i decided to get one. glad you're digging it. they look like they would play really great


----------



## USMarine75

Posted my NGD... really hate that I'm now pro PRS... this hobby just got way more expensive. I could have bought a crate of EVH Wolfgangs for the price of one PRS Private Stock lol. And I already saw another PRS I must have...


----------



## Ben Pinkus

USMarine75 said:


> Posted my NGD... really hate that I'm now pro PRS... this hobby just got way more expensive. I could have bought a crate of EVH Wolfgangs for the price of one PRS Private Stock lol. And I already saw another PRS I must have...



After recently joining the PRS club (P245), I completely understand, even before I walked out the shop with it I saw a handful of other models which looked amazing. Better get saving again!


----------



## Lemons

Worst decision of my guitar related life was buying a USA PRS, now I'm uncontrollably lusting over pretty much their entire lineup.


----------



## prlgmnr

Lemons said:


> Worst decision of my guitar related life was buying a USA PRS, now I'm uncontrollably lusting over pretty much their entire lineup.


I was ok until I found out about the CEs, bolt on, satin maple neck.....why is my wallet out on the desk?


----------



## USMarine75

So now that I've been introduced to this world... first off I hate you all. 

Second, I have a question: 

I've been watching YT demos and reading about several similar models. I'm looking for vintage (Gibson and Strat) to Tele-type rockabilly/country (e.g. Brent Mason, Danny Gatton, Vince Gill, Paisley, etc...) tones. I'd been back and forth over the 408, 509, and 513 models. Each seems to have its strength. Then I came across the 594 and it seems like the perfect guitar for me, especially in split mode, or split (n) + Hum (b) combined, it appears to absolutely nail every vintage and clean tone I'd want. The only weakness of the 594 seems that it has no option for more modern tones (due to 58/15 LT pickups), unlike the heavy mode of 513 or the hotter 408 pickups. But, since I have plenty of other guitars like Mayones for this it's not a concern.

Can anyone make the argument that those other models are better at strat and/or vintage tones, or am I right in thinking that the 594 is better? Always tough buying guitars based on YT vids alone, so it would be nice to get some opinions, especially if anyone has played or owns one.


----------



## Jake

USMarine75 said:


> Can anyone make the argument that those other models are better at strat and/or vintage tones, or am I right in thinking that the 594 is better? Always tough buying guitars based on YT vids alone, so it would be nice to get some opinions, especially if anyone has played or owns one.


So I haven't played a 408 but I have a Custom 24-08 which has the 408 pickup switching and it nails everything you could possibly throw at it. It has the 85/15's in it. Might not be much help but damn that guitar is versatile.


----------



## USMarine75

Terrible post by me above lol... I guess the better, more succinct, question is: Is there a _noticeable _tonal difference between a McCarty DC 245 and a 594? (I know there's subtle build differences like the scale length...)

I think it's down to one of these two for me, although a 408/509/513/PG is definitely in my future too lol.


----------



## xzacx

USMarine75 said:


> Then I came across the 594 and it seems like the perfect guitar for me, especially in split mode, or split (n) + Hum (b) combined, it appears to absolutely nail every vintage and clean tone I'd want. The only weakness of the 594 seems that it has no option for more modern tones (due to 58/15 LT pickups), unlike the heavy mode of 513 or the hotter 408 pickups.



I had a 594 and thought it was a fantastic guitar, but found the split tones very underwhelming (aka, worthless) - really the only thing I didn't like about it. IMO the 408 or Paul's Guitar are much better options if you place a high value on those sounds. Those are such underrated/underappreciated models in the PRS lineup, but probably the best sounding and most versatile IMO.


----------



## SDMFVan

I got one of the new SE Custom 24's over the weekend. Not much to say other than I'm continually blown away by the quality of the SE line. I've owned multiple USAs and been fortunate to play a slew of Private Stocks because of my friendships with people at PRS, and while these obviously aren't on that level they more than hold their own for the price point.

I'm also really liking the new 85/15 S pickups. They got really close to their USA counterparts, definitely a step up from what they used to have.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

my silverburst mushok is on the way


----------



## sloanthebone

double - why can't you delete posts????


----------



## sloanthebone

USMarine75 said:


> Terrible post by me above lol... I guess the better, more succinct, question is: Is there a _noticeable _tonal difference between a McCarty DC 245 and a 594? (I know there's subtle build differences like the scale length...)
> 
> I think it's down to one of these two for me, although a 408/509/513/PG is definitely in my future too lol.



I have both and love both but I am a huge fan of the wrap around bridge and don't really care for the tom bridge. Not much if any tonal difference from the build itself just maybe the pickups and wood selection that would change tone. I do think i like the neck a little better on the 594s.

*mod edit: don't pimp sales outside the classifieds*


----------



## USMarine75

Another PRS inbound, but I had to agree with the wife that this would be the last one for awhile...


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> Another PRS inbound, but I had to agree with the wife that this would be the last one for awhile...



PRS and Suhr both make fantastic guitars, but they do beat up the wallet


----------



## seahawk29

Finally got a PRS after 20 years of playing. I wrote them off because They were always a little gaudy looking for me. Last year I picked up a Korina McCarty in Platinum Silver finish and I am in love. Just a killer feeling and sounding guitar. Craftsmanship is perfect and it rings like a bell.


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> PRS and Suhr both make fantastic guitars, but they do beat up the wallet



Technically, I agreed not to buy another PRS... I didn't say anything about a Suhr.


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> Technically, I agreed not to buy another PRS... I didn't say anything about a Suhr.


----------



## Mad-Max

SDMFVan said:


> I got one of the new SE Custom 24's over the weekend. Not much to say other than I'm continually blown away by the quality of the SE line. I've owned multiple USAs and been fortunate to play a slew of Private Stocks because of my friendships with people at PRS, and while these obviously aren't on that level they more than hold their own for the price point.
> 
> I'm also really liking the new 85/15 S pickups. They got really close to their USA counterparts, definitely a step up from what they used to have.


I'm looking to get one soon myself. Absolutely fantastic guitars for the money. It's really hard to beat them.


----------



## USMarine75

So she arrived... and boy are my fingers sore. Here's a taste, but I'm waiting on an idea as overly obnoxious as the Trump themed one, before I post an NGD lol


----------



## mphsc

Mahogany - Maple - Rosewood - Ebony. Happy to be back in a Custom 22.


----------



## hairychris

Followed up on my Reclaimed Vela order:



> Hi Chris,
> 
> 
> Thanks for getting in touch.
> 
> 
> I have had look at your order for you and there does unfortunately seem to be a delay with this delivery from the supplier and we have been told it could be as late as September.
> 
> 
> Apologies about this – we are keeping up to date with the supplier regularly and will of course keep you up to date when we know more.
> 
> 
> For the mean time we really appreciate your patience and understanding.
> 
> 
> Please don’t hesitate to get in touch if you have any questions.
> 
> 
> Kind regards,



Sad face.


----------



## Rich5150

Just brought this home over the weekend


----------



## budda

Holy friggin' GAS batman!!!


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Ooooh not often you see a hollowbody singlecut!! Awesome - love the colour on the back too, and that binding is classy af


----------



## USMarine75

^ Well then, no need to post my NGD after that! Perfection.


----------



## dynamitr

My first "real" guitar after playing a starter pack CortG200 for 10 years.
PRS custom 24 Woord Library with cherry burst finish, zircote fretboard and flamed maple neck. http://imgur.com/a/TlraJ

(Can't get the pictures in the post somehow )


----------



## KnightBrolaire

dynamitr said:


> My first "real" guitar after playing a starter pack CortG200 for 10 years.
> PRS custom 24 Woord Library with cherry burst finish, zircote fretboard and flamed maple neck. http://imgur.com/a/TlraJ
> 
> (Can't get the pictures in the post somehow )


imgur is blocked here.


----------



## technomancer

KnightBrolaire said:


> imgur is blocked here.



You make it sound like ss.org is blocking imgur, it's the other way around. It's all imgur, supposedly because we have a classifieds section.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

technomancer said:


> You make it sound like ss.org is blocking imgur, it's the other way around. It's all imgur, supposedly because we have a classifieds section.


poh-tay-toe poh-tat-toh lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp, this happens to be my new addiction.


----------



## USMarine75

Love this thread lol...


----------



## sloanthebone

Trying not to buy any more but every time I check out this thread, I want to buy more.....


----------



## metallifan3091

On a scale of 1-awesome, how good of a deal would a Tremonti signature for $1000USD be? It sounds pretty great to me but I'm not an expert.


----------



## Jake

metallifan3091 said:


> On a scale of 1-awesome, how good of a deal would a Tremonti signature for $1000USD be? It sounds pretty great to me but I'm not an expert.


As good of a deal as I've ever seen on one. I don't think I've ever seen one under $2000 and it's been on my radar for awhile.


----------



## metallifan3091

Thanks for the input, Jake. I have a possible lead on one but it'll be at least a couple of months before it's available. If that ends up being the price I'm going to snag it for sure.


----------



## Mikeitloud

Yup, I went from having none to having 2 within a month.....







HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp, this happens to be my new addiction.


----------



## metallifan3091

Oops.


----------



## Elwood

How do the old CE and new CE models compare. Has anyone owned be there - was the quality similar or was one better than the other?


----------



## TedintheShed

We are now a three PRS family. In addition to my daughter's PRS SE Custom 24 "Floyd" and my upgraded PRS Torero, I came home from Gearfest with a PRS Custom 24 Floyd Rose. I'm going to have to do a "family picture" someday 














And the Coup de grace...


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I've wanted one of these for years, now I have one ^_^ It's a bit beaten up, but I got it for a great price so I don't care. I'm surprised how much I like the stock bridge pickup, it sounds thick and mean, perfect for mastodon or even pantera/crowbar/down riffs. Guess I don't need to swap in the painkillers I got for it lol


----------



## hairychris

Well, progress of a sort!



> Dear Mr. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Thank you for choosing Andertons Music for your purchase.
> 
> We have been chasing our suppliers and the most recent information we have on when the item(s) are expected to be delivered to our warehouse are listed below:
> 
> PRS Vela Semi-Hollow Reclaimed Wood Series - WE'RE GETTING 20 OF THESE - DO NOT OVER SELL (Stockcode VHPB05NANSNEU) Expected delivery to our warehouse: Mid September
> 
> We apologise that this is later than we originally expected. If you have any questions or wish to cancel your order, please get in touch with the Mail Order Department (xxxxxxx), quoting order no xxxxxxxxxxxxx.
> 
> Kind Regards
> Meg Birch


----------



## Screamingdaisy

Elwood said:


> How do the old CE and new CE models compare. Has anyone owned be there - was the quality similar or was one better than the other?



My '97 CE 22 is a Custom 22 with a bolt on maple neck instead of mahogany set neck.

The new CE 24 is a completely different beast. Best I can figure out it's a carved top S2 with Core pickups. The few that I've tried have been really nice, but I've liked most of the S2s I've tried too.


----------



## Mad-Max

My Dad just got one of the Mark Holcomb Sig SE's and that guitar is NO joke! It's seriously incredible bang for the buck. 

Really makes me want one too! Hopefully they come out with some different colors because if they do, it might outdo my GAS for a standard Custom 24 SE. 

If any of you are considering buying a Mark Holcomb sig, DO IT! You won't regret it.


----------



## ramses

PRS CU 24 Artist Package, Brazilian Rosewood fretboard and headstock, Green Ripple Outline/Green Abalone Center Artist Bird Inlays —


----------



## hairychris

ramses said:


> PRS CU 24 Artist Package, Brazilian Rosewood fretboard and headstock, Green Ripple Outline/Green Abalone Center Artist Bird Inlays —



Ooooh nice!


----------



## budda

Elwood said:


> How do the old CE and new CE models compare. Has anyone owned be there - was the quality similar or was one better than the other?



Here's the thing: the newer PRS guitars are the better built ones. I have an '06 custom 22, and it's a decent guitar. My S2 has better hardware and it shows . They have improved their hardware, and they have improved their finishing techniques. Some older models are really good, but I don't doubt that a new CE-22 is just as good as an old one more often than not.

There will always be guitars from any year, any manufacturer that have "it". PRS is no different. The difference is that their quality keeps going up across their lines. I can comfortably grab any S2 off the wall, put 10-52's on it and go tour. Doesn't matter what the guitar is, I can take it on the road. That's why I play them .


----------



## jbcrazy

budda said:


> Here's the thing: the newer PRS guitars are the better built ones. I have an '06 custom 22, and it's a decent guitar. My S2 has better hardware and it shows . They have improved their hardware, and they have improved their finishing techniques. Some older models are really good, but I don't doubt that a new CE-22 is just as good as an old one more often than not.
> 
> There will always be guitars from any year, any manufacturer that have "it". PRS is no different. The difference is that their quality keeps going up across their lines. I can comfortably grab any S2 off the wall, put 10-52's on it and go tour. Doesn't matter what the guitar is, I can take it on the road. That's why I play them .



I still love old Ces from the 90s. The Mann bridge is amazing still IMO and I actually liked the locking wing tuners haha.

But yeah, PRS quality seems to improve, but to be honest their older stuff is still top tier. My first real guitar was a 93 Whale Blue Ce24 that was a TANK. I still miss it.


----------



## Elwood

Thanks guys, will try a new one and then compare when I get my hands on an older model.


----------



## Screamingdaisy

Some days I feel like maybe I take this guitar thing a little too far...

...but threads like these make me realize maybe I'm not so bad after all.


----------



## A-Branger

speaking of the CE, sweetwater is selling an exclusive run of 3 colors with the neck and headstock in black












they look pretty awesome, shame I cant say the same about the tops


----------



## Lemons

A-Branger said:


> speaking of the CE, sweetwater is selling an exclusive run of 3 colors with the neck and headstock in black
> 
> they look pretty awesome, shame I cant say the same about the tops



Isn't that the point of the CE range, you get a guitar made in the same factory without the fancy *read as expensive* woods?


----------



## A-Branger

Lemons said:


> Isn't that the point of the CE range, you get a guitar made in the same factory without the fancy *read as expensive* woods?



yeah prob. Also I re-check and to be fair the other 3 tops they have for that red one are better looking, same with the black color, so its not that bad. Still digging the black neck over a natural body look


----------



## Elwood

Not sure the black neck is an improvement - I like the natural finish. I always feel that painting it black is a bit of a waste.


----------



## Screamingdaisy

NGD

I've wanted a Custom 24 for a couple years now and yesterday I scored a used 2017 model. 

I say used, but it was made in April, so the guitar's only 3 months old. No real wear... the previous owner must've bought it, decided he didn't like it, then had to have taken a bath on the resale since I paid 66% of what they cost new.

I'm surprised with these 85/15s. I wanted higher output, like an HFS or \M/, but these pickups are working surprisingly well with my Rectifier. Tighter and more articulate than what I would've expected out of a PAF style pickup.


----------



## Screamingdaisy

Mini-Rig of Doom - now with 33.3% more PRS.


----------



## A-Branger

Elwood said:


> Not sure the black neck is an improvement - I like the natural finish. I always feel that painting it black is a bit of a waste.



not really an "improvement", more of an aesthetics choice, something that looks different/unique that cant be bought any other place only at their store. Me personally I hate the look of the CE mapple headstock against a rosewood fretboard (like fenders). One of the things I love about a PRS is the look of the headstock matching the fretboard. At least now they are black (not that much improvement since the fretboard is brown rosewood, but better than maple)

Also since we are talking about regular plain mapple neck is not too much waste. Its not like they are painting a flame maple neck or wenge or something fancy.


----------



## Elwood

A-Branger said:


> not really an "improvement", more of an aesthetics choice, something that looks different/unique that cant be bought any other place only at their store. Me personally I hate the look of the CE mapple headstock against a rosewood fretboard (like fenders). One of the things I love about a PRS is the look of the headstock matching the fretboard. At least now they are black (not that much improvement since the fretboard is brown rosewood, but better than maple)
> 
> Also since we are talking about regular plain mapple neck is not too much waste. Its not like they are painting a flame maple neck or wenge or something fancy.



I prefer the naked maple look - just goes to show it would be a boring world if we were all the same. I would be cooler if they matched the headstock to the body colour.


----------



## Screamingdaisy

All black guitars are cool.

That CE24 would be even cooler with a black burst finish. The satin series already has a burst, so it's obviously possible without driving up the price.

An all black or blackburst satin CE24 with stock \m/ or EMGs would probably do alright.


----------



## Spicypickles

I wish they made a ce-24 Floyd.


----------



## USMarine75

Rich5150 said:


> Just brought this home over the weekend



Every time I see this guitar when I look through this thread...


----------



## A-Branger

Screamingdaisy said:


> All black guitars are cool.
> 
> That CE24 would be even cooler with a black burst finish. The satin series already has a burst, so it's obviously possible without driving up the price.
> 
> An all black or blackburst satin CE24 with stock \m/ or EMGs would probably do alright.









not realy a burst, but its an all black guitar including the neck


----------



## Alex4R

Finally found a DW model that was in good enough condition to spend the money on! I've wanted one of these since they were announced, but had other financial priorities until recently. The satin finish has become a little shiny under the strings between the pickups, but it's flawless otherwise. No fret wear to speak of. It's my first PRS, and probably won't be the last unfortunately. 

Excuse my messy work room.


----------



## USMarine75

It's on it's way... the final piece of my collection... for now.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

USMarine75 said:


> It's on it's way... the final piece of my collection... for now.


oooh northern lights <3


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan

USMarine75 said:


> It's on it's way... the final piece of my collection... for now.



The northern lights envy grows stronger every day


----------



## hairychris

Screamingdaisy said:


> NGD
> 
> I've wanted a Custom 24 for a couple years now and yesterday I scored a used 2017 model.
> 
> I say used, but it was made in April, so the guitar's only 3 months old. No real wear... the previous owner must've bought it, decided he didn't like it, then had to have taken a bath on the resale since I paid 66% of what they cost new.
> 
> I'm surprised with these 85/15s. I wanted higher output, like an HFS or \M/, but these pickups are working surprisingly well with my Rectifier. Tighter and more articulate than what I would've expected out of a PAF style pickup.



Noice!

To be fair the HFS is really not tight *at all* so I'm not surprised. I replaced the VB/HFS set with Bareknuckles. Lower output pickups arguably give better dynamics (and there's plenty of gain in a Recto to make up for it) so bonus all round.


----------



## Screamingdaisy

hairychris said:


> Lower output pickups arguably give better dynamics (and there's plenty of gain in a Recto to make up for it) so bonus all round.



They do, but high output pickups do cool things too, and they sound different than a boosted low output pickup. I started converting to PAF type pickups starting around 2005 and even added a couple single coil guitars... now I'm trying to get something high output back into the mix.

This Custom 24 is going to stay stock. I really dig the pickups as is. They kind of give me a 70s rock sort of vibe. Plus this provides me an excuse to get another guitar.


----------



## hairychris

Screamingdaisy said:


> They do, but high output pickups do cool things too, and they sound different than a boosted low output pickup. I started converting to PAF type pickups starting around 2005 and even added a couple single coil guitars... now I'm trying to get something high output back into the mix.
> 
> This Custom 24 is going to stay stock. I really dig the pickups as is. They kind of give me a 70s rock sort of vibe. Plus this provides me an excuse to get another guitar.



Fair enough, makes sense (saying that as a BKP Warpig user for many years), but I'd really recommend against the HFS if you want anything resembling "tight"!


----------



## protest

USMarine75 said:


> It's on it's way... the final piece of my collection... for now.



First the violet blue burst and now this... I'm starting to not like you.


----------



## USMarine75

protest said:


> First the violet blue burst and now this... I'm starting to not like you.



That's OK, I'll still never be Lee... or Pondman.


----------



## budda

I got to try out a couple PS guitars at Carter Vintage Guitars in Nashville over the weekend.

They had a Dweezil Zappa PS in stock, and I've never even seen one in person.

Damn. I completely understand that cutaway, and the guitar is quite comfortable (as I expect from PRS). Definitely check one out if you get the chance.

CVG is a pretty cool shop - check it out if you're in the area.


----------



## JSanta

Incoming - it's been too long since I've had a PRS.


----------



## USMarine75

budda said:


> They had a Dweezil Zappa PS in stock, and I've never even seen one in person.
> 
> Damn. I completely understand that cutaway, and the guitar is quite comfortable (as I expect from PRS). Definitely check one out if you get the chance.



I agree! Just bought my second courtesy of Brian's Guitars. For some reason they look so much better in person too IMO.


----------



## beavis2306

Alex4R said:


> Finally found a DW model that was in good enough condition to spend the money on!


These things looks amazing. Congrats.


----------



## JSanta

USMarine75 said:


> I agree! Just bought my second courtesy of Brian's Guitars. For some reason they look so much better in person too IMO.



The Northern Lights finish is one that I really want, but the cost (at this time) is very prohibitive. I just picked up that HBII in McCarty burst, but eventually I will dig down and have one built in that finish. I really like the DZ model because it reminds me a lot of a F-style mandolin, which I think is one of the best looking instruments. I'll have to fish around for pictures of your other NL's finish.


----------



## Screamingdaisy

Any of you guys compared the \M/s to 85/15s (or 59/09s) in a Custom 24?


----------



## USMarine75

JSanta said:


> The Northern Lights finish is one that I really want, but the cost (at this time) is very prohibitive. I just picked up that HBII in McCarty burst, but eventually I will dig down and have one built in that finish. I really like the DZ model because it reminds me a lot of a F-style mandolin, which I think is one of the best looking instruments. I'll have to fish around for pictures of your other NL's finish.



I think my new one is technically aqua blue, not NL unfortunately. Very similar, but it's definitely brighter.






Here's the other one I have, which is technically not a Dweezil per PRS, but a "Dweezil Carve" Custom 24 model:


----------



## JSanta

USMarine75 said:


> I think my new one is technically aqua blue, not NL unfortunately. Very similar, but it's definitely brighter.
> Here's the other one I have, which is technically not a Dweezil per PRS, but a "Dweezil Carve" Custom 24 model:



Subtle, but there is certainly a difference in those colors. 

I really like both the CU and DZ, but something about the F hole on the Zappa balances out the aesthetic. If I still lived down in DC I'd bug you for a visit. I think Marines and Soldiers get along right? I'll bring the beer.

Thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## USMarine75

JSanta said:


> Subtle, but there is certainly a difference in those colors.
> 
> I really like both the CU and DZ, but something about the F hole on the Zappa balances out the aesthetic. If I still lived down in DC I'd bug you for a visit. I think Marines and Soldiers get along right? I'll bring the beer.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pictures



Take the Acela... I'll see you in 4 hours.


----------



## xzacx

Are the DZs hard to play in classical position? I've always been interested in those, but assumed they'd slip off my left knee too easily. Beautiful guitars either way.

USMarine75 - what's the middle single? Is it PRS-made?


----------



## Ben Pinkus

USMarine - how do you find the gloss necks on those Zappa models? I'm looking at some Wood library stuff with stained flame maple necks and a gloss finish, but from experience of my P245 the only thing I'm not 100% happy with is the neck finish - hunting for some natural flame maple'd necks.


----------



## Lemons

Ben Pinkus said:


> USMarine - how do you find the gloss necks on those Zappa models? I'm looking at some Wood library stuff with stained flame maple necks and a gloss finish, but from experience of my P245 the only thing I'm not 100% happy with is the neck finish - hunting for some natural flame maple'd necks.



Speaking of Wood library models with satin flamed maple necks, here's mine!






 

If the gloss necks aren't something you like the feel of chances are you'll never be 100% happy with one.


----------



## Jake

Lemons said:


> Speaking of Wood library models with satin flamed maple necks, here's mine!



And here's mine for good measure


----------



## USMarine75

xzacx said:


> Are the DZs hard to play in classical position? I've always been interested in those, but assumed they'd slip off my left knee too easily. Beautiful guitars either way.
> 
> USMarine75 - what's the middle single? Is it PRS-made?



It's perfect on left knee, it can slip slightly off the right knee (which is what I use). I found wearing a strap even while sitting puts just enough pressure for it not to be an issue. Upper fret access is amazing either way.

It has Brent Mason electronics. The middle pickup is a Lindy Fralin Blues Special.



Ben Pinkus said:


> USMarine - how do you find the gloss necks on those Zappa models? I'm looking at some Wood library stuff with stained flame maple necks and a gloss finish, but from experience of my P245 the only thing I'm not 100% happy with is the neck finish - hunting for some natural flame maple'd necks.



I grew up on Peavey Wolfgangs with unfinished birdseye maple necks, myself! 
I have no issues with their finished necks, and this is my third that I bought specifically because of how awesome their stained necks are. But, if unfinished/satin flamed maple makes you happy then go for it, because it looks killer too!



Lemons said:


> Speaking of Wood library models with satin flamed maple necks, here's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the gloss necks aren't something you like the feel of chances are you'll never be 100% happy with one.



Amen, and hell yeah!


----------



## High Plains Drifter




----------



## absolutorigin

This thread is back on the 5th page and that's unacceptable .

Welp, this should be ready sometime March or April next year and I'm excited to say the least. I wanted to turn this top into a 7 string, but the top is too thin for a doublecut, so it's going to be a 6 string singlecut. First Buckeye Burl PRS, will have Black Limba Body, Brazilian Rosewood Neck and will have an ebony board instead of the Brazilian shown in the picture. I'm really liking the top and it should be a unique one for sure. Super stoked.


----------



## Airhead

I owned a few years ago a PRS Custom 24 20th anniversary model. Buy it SH, good price, play it for 10 month and then sold it.
Somehow I didn't resonate with it, I am more an Ibanez RG guy.


----------



## Jake

absolutorigin said:


> This thread is back on the 5th page and that's unacceptable .
> 
> Welp, this should be ready sometime March or April next year and I'm excited to say the least. I wanted to turn this top into a 7 string,


For a second I thought you were going 7 string singlecut and I almost had to buy new pants 

Regardless that top looks insane and all of your other PS guitars are insane so this should be wonderful.


----------



## technomancer

absolutorigin said:


> This thread is back on the 5th page and that's unacceptable .
> 
> Welp, this should be ready sometime March or April next year and I'm excited to say the least. I wanted to turn this top into a 7 string, but the top is too thin for a doublecut, so it's going to be a 6 string singlecut. First Buckeye Burl PRS, will have Black Limba Body, Brazilian Rosewood Neck and will have an ebony board instead of the Brazilian shown in the picture. I'm really liking the top and it should be a unique one for sure. Super stoked.



That is going to be fantastic


----------



## absolutorigin

Jake said:


> For a second I thought you were going 7 string singlecut and I almost had to buy new pants
> 
> Regardless that top looks insane and all of your other PS guitars are insane so this should be wonderful.



The guys at Brian's were trying to talk me into turning this into a Singlecut 7 after we discovered it was too thin for a doublecut. But I just don't like 7 string singlecuts, so I decided to keep it a 6 stringer. As you said, should be pretty cool regardless. The wait is going to suck .



technomancer said:


> That is going to be fantastic



Thanks man, can't wait to see this one completed.


----------



## technomancer

absolutorigin said:


> The guys at Brian's were trying to talk me into turning this into a Singlecut 7 after we discovered it was too thin for a doublecut. But I just don't like 7 string singlecuts, so I decided to keep it a 6 stringer. As you said, should be pretty cool regardless. The wait is going to suck .



Should have made it a 7


----------



## absolutorigin

technomancer said:


> Should have made it a 7



That was the plan, but I can't stand 7 string singlecuts. I hate them actually .


----------



## HighGain510

absolutorigin said:


> This thread is back on the 5th page and that's unacceptable .
> 
> Welp, this should be ready sometime March or April next year and I'm excited to say the least. I wanted to turn this top into a 7 string, but the top is too thin for a doublecut, so it's going to be a 6 string singlecut. First Buckeye Burl PRS, will have Black Limba Body, Brazilian Rosewood Neck and will have an ebony board instead of the Brazilian shown in the picture. I'm really liking the top and it should be a unique one for sure. Super stoked.




That is going to be siiiiiiick!


----------



## absolutorigin

HighGain510 said:


> That is going to be siiiiiiick!



Thanks Matt, to say I'm excited would be an understatement. This has a chance to be the best looking guitar in my lot imo.


----------



## SonicBlur

Just wanted to show off my new (to me) 2005 PRS Custom 24. This thing needed a ton of work but its setup and good to go now. I can't believe how nice this thing is...I like it a lot more than the Les Paul Traditional I got rid of it for.


----------



## Vletrmx

absolutorigin said:


> This thread is back on the 5th page and that's unacceptable .
> 
> Welp, this should be ready sometime March or April next year and I'm excited to say the least. I wanted to turn this top into a 7 string, but the top is too thin for a doublecut, so it's going to be a 6 string singlecut. First Buckeye Burl PRS, will have Black Limba Body, Brazilian Rosewood Neck and will have an ebony board instead of the Brazilian shown in the picture. I'm really liking the top and it should be a unique one for sure. Super stoked.



Nice! How do you convince the PRS folks to use Brazilian?  I was under the impression it's pretty much off limits even for PS builds.


----------



## xzacx

Vletrmx said:


> Nice! How do you convince the PRS folks to use Brazilian?  I was under the impression it's pretty much off limits even for PS builds.



It's not really that uncommon - they even use it regularly on Wood Libraries.


----------



## metallifan3091

http://www.musicradar.com/news/prs-announces-maple-limited-se-custom-24-guitar

New SE run is hitting Europe next month. Satin necks and maple boards Sploosh.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Here is a video of two limited SE run with maple boards and satin necks:


----------



## Rich5150

So took a ride up to Brian's Guitars for the Grand opening party today w the wife. To say it was awesome would be an understatement. Got there and got our raffle tickets and went inside to check out the store, very cool place and very much a candy store for PRS among other brands. There were a few things I wanted to look at but not purchase as $ is a little tight. I was glad to see a 594 that he had listed still there as I had my eye on it, there are definitely some stunning guitars there. So my wife asks me if I could have any guitar not including a PS that he had what would I want and I kept going back to the Grey 594 it just caught my eye the 1st time I saw it online. So I step outside to look around and leave the wife in the AC the next time I went in it was gone, I was a bit bummed but it is what it is I didn't have the spare $ anyway.

Now what I didn't know was that when I stepped outside to look around my wife without me knowing bought the 594 for me.

So around this time Boscoe went in so I just figured watch the playing and enjoy. About halfway through him playing I get a tap on my shoulder turn around and it's PRS himself he says come with me. I initially was like what did I do? We go inside and my wife Says open the case I bought you something, well I cried a bit and I'm not ashamed lol. She had apparently got Paul involved told him what she did had home sign it then he offered to go get me lol. To say I was stunned was an understatement. So stunned as I am we went back out to watch Emil's set and then comes the pick for the raffle and I win that one as well, I couldn't write fantasy this good.

To say I am blessed with an amazing wife is a massive understatement, I can never thank her enough.


And I seriously cannot say enough good things about the whole Brian's Guitar crew and of course the people at PRS who were there.

TL;DR I have an amazing wife and i was incredibly lucky on sat

The 594 my wife bought me









The SC 245 i won










oh yea i picked up a Paul's guitar last week also


----------



## xzacx

Rich5150 said:


> So took a ride up to Brian's Guitars for the Grand opening party today w the wife. To say it was awesome would be an understatement. Got there and got our raffle tickets and went inside to check out the store, very cool place and very much a candy store for PRS among other brands. There were a few things I wanted to look at but not purchase as $ is a little tight. I was glad to see a 594 that he had listed still there as I had my eye on it, there are definitely some stunning guitars there. So my wife asks me if I could have any guitar not including a PS that he had what would I want and I kept going back to the Grey 594 it just caught my eye the 1st time I saw it online. So I step outside to look around and leave the wife in the AC the next time I went in it was gone, I was a bit bummed but it is what it is I didn't have the spare $ anyway.
> 
> Now what I didn't know was that when I stepped outside to look around my wife without me knowing bought the 594 for me.
> 
> So around this time Boscoe went in so I just figured watch the playing and enjoy. About halfway through him playing I get a tap on my shoulder turn around and it's PRS himself he says come with me. I initially was like what did I do? We go inside and my wife Says open the case I bought you something, well I cried a bit and I'm not ashamed lol. She had apparently got Paul involved told him what she did had home sign it then he offered to go get me lol. To say I was stunned was an understatement. So stunned as I am we went back out to watch Emil's set and then comes the pick for the raffle and I win that one as well, I couldn't write fantasy this good.
> 
> To say I am blessed with an amazing wife is a massive understatement, I can never thank her enough.
> 
> 
> And I seriously cannot say enough good things about the whole Brian's Guitar crew and of course the people at PRS who were there.
> 
> TL;DR I have an amazing wife and i was incredibly lucky on sat
> 
> The 594 my wife bought me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SC 245 i won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea i picked up a Paul's guitar last week also



Amazing story - congrats to you. I love that Paul's Guitar, by the way. Such an overlooked and underrated model. Best sounding PRS I ever played was one, and have casually looked to pick one up ever since. Gotta get around to it some day.


----------



## Unleash The Fury

Rich5150 said:


> So took a ride up to Brian's Guitars for the Grand opening party today w the wife. To say it was awesome would be an understatement. Got there and got our raffle tickets and went inside to check out the store, very cool place and very much a candy store for PRS among other brands. There were a few things I wanted to look at but not purchase as $ is a little tight. I was glad to see a 594 that he had listed still there as I had my eye on it, there are definitely some stunning guitars there. So my wife asks me if I could have any guitar not including a PS that he had what would I want and I kept going back to the Grey 594 it just caught my eye the 1st time I saw it online. So I step outside to look around and leave the wife in the AC the next time I went in it was gone, I was a bit bummed but it is what it is I didn't have the spare $ anyway.
> 
> Now what I didn't know was that when I stepped outside to look around my wife without me knowing bought the 594 for me.
> 
> So around this time Boscoe went in so I just figured watch the playing and enjoy. About halfway through him playing I get a tap on my shoulder turn around and it's PRS himself he says come with me. I initially was like what did I do? We go inside and my wife Says open the case I bought you something, well I cried a bit and I'm not ashamed lol. She had apparently got Paul involved told him what she did had home sign it then he offered to go get me lol. To say I was stunned was an understatement. So stunned as I am we went back out to watch Emil's set and then comes the pick for the raffle and I win that one as well, I couldn't write fantasy this good.
> 
> To say I am blessed with an amazing wife is a massive understatement, I can never thank her enough.
> 
> 
> And I seriously cannot say enough good things about the whole Brian's Guitar crew and of course the people at PRS who were there.
> 
> TL;DR I have an amazing wife and i was incredibly lucky on sat
> 
> The 594 my wife bought me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SC 245 i won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea i picked up a Paul's guitar last week also



Damn Emil was there? I knew i should have went. Congrats on those guitars too.


----------



## electriceye

Rich5150 said:


> So took a ride up to Brian's Guitars for the Grand opening party today w the wife. To say it was awesome would be an understatement. Got there and got our raffle tickets and went inside to check out the store, very cool place and very much a candy store for PRS among other brands. There were a few things I wanted to look at but not purchase as $ is a little tight. I was glad to see a 594 that he had listed still there as I had my eye on it, there are definitely some stunning guitars there. So my wife asks me if I could have any guitar not including a PS that he had what would I want and I kept going back to the Grey 594 it just caught my eye the 1st time I saw it online. So I step outside to look around and leave the wife in the AC the next time I went in it was gone, I was a bit bummed but it is what it is I didn't have the spare $ anyway.
> 
> Now what I didn't know was that when I stepped outside to look around my wife without me knowing bought the 594 for me.
> 
> So around this time Boscoe went in so I just figured watch the playing and enjoy. About halfway through him playing I get a tap on my shoulder turn around and it's PRS himself he says come with me. I initially was like what did I do? We go inside and my wife Says open the case I bought you something, well I cried a bit and I'm not ashamed lol. She had apparently got Paul involved told him what she did had home sign it then he offered to go get me lol. To say I was stunned was an understatement. So stunned as I am we went back out to watch Emil's set and then comes the pick for the raffle and I win that one as well, I couldn't write fantasy this good.
> 
> To say I am blessed with an amazing wife is a massive understatement, I can never thank her enough.
> 
> 
> And I seriously cannot say enough good things about the whole Brian's Guitar crew and of course the people at PRS who were there.
> 
> TL;DR I have an amazing wife and i was incredibly lucky on sat
> 
> The 594 my wife bought me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SC 245 i won
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yea i picked up a Paul's guitar last week also



Oh, man. Brian has a new store?? I'm about 45 minutes away in FFD County. Would have loved to see this event. What's the deal with the new store?? And, yeah, your wife rocks. Amazing.


----------



## Rich5150

electriceye said:


> Oh, man. Brian has a new store?? I'm about 45 minutes away in FFD County. Would have loved to see this event. What's the deal with the new store?? And, yeah, your wife rocks. Amazing.




I was never at the old store, but he's just getting a better rep as a result move to a bigger place. I really cannot recommend his store enough, they are all very cool and very knowledgeable about what they carry. Hell if i lived closer id try and get a job there LOL


----------



## electriceye

Rich5150 said:


> I was never at the old store, but he's just getting a better rep as a result move to a bigger place. I really cannot recommend his store enough, they are all very cool and very knowledgeable about what they carry. Hell if i lived closer id try and get a job there LOL



Oh, I see he moved up to Cheshire, quite a ways from the old place. Still, about the same distance, I guess. Have to visit there.


----------



## Unleash The Fury

electriceye said:


> Oh, I see he moved up to Cheshire, quite a ways from the old place. Still, about the same distance, I guess. Have to visit there.



Its really not far from the old place maybe 5 to 10 minutes. Its a big open room so your not elbow to elbow, as opposed to the old studio apartment setup that old building had.


----------



## soliloquy

debating on getting some sort of a prs singlecut or a gibson les paul standard. from looking around in the used market, the singlecut of different years/styles seem to be about 500-1000+ a used les paul standard. will need to make an hour+ drive to a 'local' prs store to try out a few different neck types. prefer getting a chunkier and wider neck. and i remember falling in love with a tremonti USA from MANY years ago. need to see how it feels in comparison to a les paul standard.

there is a pocket in Edmonton that has several insanely affordable USA prs guitars used. not sure why that is. not really worth a drive to and from, nor a flight over. but still very affordable comparing to the rest of the country


----------



## aWoodenShip

Really hoping I can get my hands on a sapphire one of those SEs if/when they hit stateside.


----------



## littleredguitars2

just added a singlecut trem Modern Eagle to my collection. amazing guitars. incredible brazillian rosewood necks on both. i'm a very happy dude these days!


----------



## Jake

littleredguitars2 said:


> just added a singlecut trem Modern Eagle to my collection. amazing guitars. incredible brazillian rosewood necks on both. i'm a very happy dude these days!


Hooooly shit. Insane. Congrats. I want a ME so bad. Might have to work on that....


----------



## HighGain510

What happens right after you snag a new amp rig AND a Schecter CS7? Your Private Stock order is ready 3 months early!  Not complaining at all, but the timing... of course it would be super ahead of schedule!! haha


----------



## technomancer

HighGain510 said:


> What happens right after you snag a new amp rig AND a Schecter CS7? Your Private Stock order is ready 3 months early!  Not complaining at all, but the timing... of course it would be super ahead of schedule!! haha


----------



## littleredguitars2

HighGain510 said:


> What happens right after you snag a new amp rig AND a Schecter CS7? Your Private Stock order is ready 3 months early!  Not complaining at all, but the timing... of course it would be super ahead of schedule!! haha



ha! figures! i'm trying to remember. was it a singlecut in jade glow or something similar? can't wait to see it


----------



## littleredguitars2

Jake said:


> Hooooly shit. Insane. Congrats. I want a ME so bad. Might have to work on that....



i really feel like MEs are so on par with the quality of private stocks. you just dont get to pick your options really. but hey, if you like what the model has, you're in for a hell of a guitar


----------



## budda

soliloquy said:


> debating on getting some sort of a prs singlecut or a gibson les paul standard.



You go to The Guitar Shop in Port Credit and you play everything that may be of interest.

What's the place in Edmonton???


----------



## stevexc

budda said:


> You go to The Guitar Shop in Port Credit and you play everything that may be of interest.
> 
> What's the place in Edmonton???



Second this! It's no place I've ever been, that's for sure...


----------



## HighGain510

littleredguitars2 said:


> ha! figures! i'm trying to remember. was it a singlecut in jade glow or something similar? can't wait to see it



Yessir, Jade Glow McCarty Singlecut 594! Brian shot me some pics earlier, I'll update my thread once I have it in my hands with more pics of my own but here are these for now!


----------



## DISTORT6

Oh, good lord, that is beautiful!


----------



## xzacx

Looks amazing - can’t wait to see the back!


----------



## technomancer

Ho-ree-shit dude that is amazing


----------



## littleredguitars2

thats definitely one of my favorite colors from the PRS range!


----------



## protest

Well fuck me then. Damn.


----------



## Screamingdaisy

I normally hate green guitars.... this one I'll make an exception for. Looks killer.


----------



## absolutorigin

Mother of sweet baby Jesus God almighty!!!! That thing came out ridiculous Matt!!!!!! Wow!!!! I need to come out to your stomping grounds and see it in person one day.


----------



## budda

Haha, I was literally looking at that guitar on Instagram yesterday  go figure.


----------



## dongh1217




----------



## TedintheShed

http://sevenstring.org/threads/very-disappointed-with-prs.325849/

I


----------



## jaxadam

HighGain510 said:


>



Pretty stunning man! That is a nice top!


----------



## USMarine75

I already fap'd to your guitar on IG, @HighGain510


----------



## Genome

Joined the PRS world a few months ago with the 2017 SE 277 Baritone. I replaced the pickups with a covered set of BK Black Dog's and it sounds amazing. Also swapped out the pickup rings for some nicer black ones and the hardware matches nicely now.

I'm really surprised by just how "more expensive" this thing feels and plays than the £799 price tag. 

Here's a brief shot of resting against my Mark V, will try and get some full shots done soon.


----------



## soliloquy

budda said:


> You go to The Guitar Shop in Port Credit and you play everything that may be of interest.
> 
> What's the place in Edmonton???



the prices in Edmonton for PRS are not from the store, but used. their used market for PRS is horrible (good for us! not the sellers). not sure why that is, but kijiji/craigslist has regular/core/etc PRS go for about $1500 range. same guitars in the GTA area will cost about $2400 plus.

and i've been meaning to go to the guitar shop for years. their hours SUCK for my work. i work 11 to 7. they work 11 to 7. :-/


and i've changed my mind from a gibson standard/trad etc to a prs specially. after trying several gibsons form 2014-2018, the 2015 were my favorites. but also very random QC. some great, but most not. 


just need to get rid of my Carvin first


----------



## Anquished

Genome said:


> Joined the PRS world a few months ago with the 2017 SE 277 Baritone. I replaced the pickups with a covered set of BK Black Dog's and it sounds amazing. Also swapped out the pickup rings for some nicer black ones and the hardware matches nicely now.
> 
> I'm really surprised by just how "more expensive" this thing feels and plays than the £799 price tag.
> 
> Here's a brief shot of resting against my Mark V, will try and get some full shots done soon.



Nice I'm looking to put some blackdogs in my SE 277 too! How are you finding them?


----------



## sloanthebone

HighGain510 said:


> Yessir, Jade Glow McCarty Singlecut 594! Brian shot me some pics earlier, I'll update my thread once I have it in my hands with more pics of my own but here are these for now!



Beautiful guitar! Love those green birds. I have MA_Petes Jade Glow DC245 and it isn't nearly as vibrant as yours. It looks like it sounds amazing! Gratz on the new guitar Matt!


----------



## sloanthebone

Picked up a PRS DGT PS. I missed having a DGT!

*Model:* DGT Tremolo
*Neck wood: *Ziricote
*Fingerboard wood:* Ziricote, Ebony binding
*Top wood:* Quilted maple
*Back Wood:* Swamp Ash with Aqua Violet quilt maple backplates
*Headstock Veneer wood:* Zircote, Ebony binding
*Color / Stain:* Aqua Violet
*Fingerboard inlays:* Etched Mother of Pearl birds with Black Lip mother of pearl Outline


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

sloanthebone said:


> Picked up a PRS DGT PS. I missed having a DGT!
> 
> *Model:* DGT Tremolo
> *Neck wood: *Ziricote
> *Fingerboard wood:* Ziricote, Ebony binding
> *Top wood:* Quilted maple
> *Back Wood:* Swamp Ash with Aqua Violet quilt maple backplates
> *Headstock Veneer wood:* Zircote, Ebony binding
> *Color / Stain:* Aqua Violet
> *Fingerboard inlays:* Etched Mother of Pearl birds with Black Lip mother of pearl Outline



This guitar blows my mind. Gorgeous.


----------



## Jake

Holy crap that DGT....wow


----------



## technomancer

Weird wood choices for a DGT but I remember when that was built, total drool fest over that top 

Absolutely stunning guitar!


----------



## Genome

Anquished said:


> Nice I'm looking to put some blackdogs in my SE 277 too! How are you finding them?



Really good. Bareknuckle recommend them for baritone guitars as the mid-voicing complements the added bass/treble you get with longer scale lengths, so it really fills the guitar out. They track beautifully as well. Very tight with the right setup, and open sounding. They're not high output, but I prefer that. Nothing like the compressed feel you get with a lot of modern pickups.

I can't imagine wanting to change them out for anything else.


----------



## HighGain510

Wowzers that PS DGT is incredible! Nice score man!


----------



## Anquished

Genome said:


> Really good. Bareknuckle recommend them for baritone guitars as the mid-voicing complements the added bass/treble you get with longer scale lengths, so it really fills the guitar out. They track beautifully as well. Very tight with the right setup, and open sounding. They're not high output, but I prefer that. Nothing like the compressed feel you get with a lot of modern pickups.
> 
> I can't imagine wanting to change them out for anything else.



That's awesome, thanks for the info!


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Swamp Ash Body + Rosewood Neck is actually a great idea for a DGT.


----------



## JSanta

I've seen a few really nice DGTs come out of the shop recently, this one is no exception!


----------



## metallifan3091

I'm really surprised that there's been no mention ITT about the limited run of 26.5" SE sevens that the Axe Palace is doing. They look great and I really hope they make them a full production model.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Genome said:


> Really good. Bareknuckle recommend them for baritone guitars as the mid-voicing complements the added bass/treble you get with longer scale lengths, so it really fills the guitar out. They track beautifully as well. Very tight with the right setup, and open sounding. They're not high output, but I prefer that. Nothing like the compressed feel you get with a lot of modern pickups.
> 
> I can't imagine wanting to change them out for anything else.


yeah the black dog bridge is my favorite bkp I've tried besides the cold sweat neck. The snarly, throaty mids just work so well imo. It's a surprisingly tight and aggressive pickup. the duncan omega actually kind of reminds me of it, though the omega feels more compressed.


metallifan3091 said:


> I'm really surprised that there's been no mention ITT about the limited run of 26.5" SE sevens that the Axe Palace is doing. They look great and I really hope they make them a full production model.


Hell I'll buy one if they make that se 7 run into an actual production model, the specs are pretty killer.


----------



## metallifan3091

Agreed. I've been on the fence about the next seven I buy (leaning toward Schecter but it's a ways off for me) but if these are still available when I get ready, I'm definitely going to pick one up. I have a 25" SE 7 and I really love it but for lower tunings the 26.5" would be great.


----------



## garrettb

Hi all. I see some familiar folks. PRS fan since the 90's here. I've had a few Core, S2, and SE guitars over the years. Been lurking here for a couple months soaking up knowledge and figured I should finally join up.

I went through an almost complete turnover in guitars over the last year and I'm feeling pretty well set with the McCarty 594, Custom 22, and SE 7. This just about covers it all for me, from vintage to modern.


----------



## dongh1217

Untitled by Hua D, on Flickr


Untitled by Hua D, on Flickr


Untitled by Hua D, on Flickr


Untitled by Hua D, on Flickr


----------



## gunch

Are SE 245s any good (not the indo standard ones)


----------



## HighGain510

Finally got around to installing the Fishman Fluence KSE signature set into my Custom 24 Wood Library this weekend! Sounds fantastic with these pickups in there, especially run into the boosted Dual Rectifier Multi-Watt! 













The stock \m/ pickups weren’t bad but I REALLY wanted to drop a set of these into a guitar and this seemed like the ideal choice!  Pleasantly surprised, need to give them a bit of time on all the modes but honestly the regular default mode sounds pretty darn awesome!


----------



## hairychris

Got my Reclaimed Vela last week. At long last.

This is the one: http://www.peachguitars.com/guitars...ela-semi-hollow-reclaimed-limited-edition.htm

Colours more saturated than in real life but it should give an idea.

I did a brief review on the book of faces the day after I received it....



> A brief review. Reclaimed Vela arrived from Peach Guitars (thank you chaps/chapesses) yesterday so have had a little bit of time playing through my home setup so please don't ask for a demo!
> 
> The negatives:
> Don't like the pots, they don't stay where you put them, esp the tone push/pull. If I start using this in a band situation I'll get them swapped out.
> Tuners aren't as positive as the ones on my Cu24.
> Fretboard was insanely dry, fixed by a bath in lem-oil. There was also some weird residue in a few places. If the rumours about the shipment being stuck in customs are true then this explains a lot.
> Gigbag is a bit meh. Would personally prefer no bag (not a HSC). The old SE bag is vastly better.
> 
> The neutral:
> Neck a bit fatter than the old regular carve. Just a FYI.
> Headstock is scarfed on. I personally have no problem with this.
> Bridge is nice if you like Telecasters. YMMV otherwise.
> 
> The positive:
> One-piece mahog back. Surprised me!
> Nice and lightweight but feels rock solid.
> Insanely resonant even though not the loudest acoustically.
> Nice thin finish.
> I like the looks. And as I'm a "weird woods" freak the whole reclaimed thing tickles me.
> 
> The more positive:
> Plays really slickly. Not a shred beast with the neck/bridge, but very comfortable.
> It's an absolute tone monster. Pickups are fantastic, played most of it through high gain and it sounds absolutely massive. Lots of definition too. Lovely cleans too, there's a nice presence that gives plenty of definition.
> 
> So, yeah. My verdict is that it's a beast of a guitar.
> 
> Definitely very glad that I got involved here. I've only been playing at E standard/Drop D tunings and would like to try it lower as I think that it'd work there too with it's treble/presence.
> 
> Note: I own a 1987 Standard 24 and a 2005 Cu24 Artist Pack w/rosewood neck.



I can really recommend these guitars. They sound and play fantastically, and look kinda cool too!


----------



## HighGain510

hairychris said:


> Got my Reclaimed Vela last week. At long last.
> 
> This is the one: http://www.peachguitars.com/guitars...ela-semi-hollow-reclaimed-limited-edition.htm
> 
> Colours more saturated than in real life but it should give an idea.
> 
> I did a brief review on the book of faces the day after I received it....
> 
> 
> 
> I can really recommend these guitars. They sound and play fantastically, and look kinda cool too!



Very cool! I didn’t have any residue on mine, and the fretboard wasn’t dry, but if they sat in customs for months I’m sure that might have something to do with it!  I’m right there with you on all the other points though, I’m still totally smitten with mine!


----------



## garrettb

silverabyss said:


> Are SE 245s any good (not the indo standard ones)



Yup. All the SE models are pretty darn good.


----------



## jaxadam

sloanthebone said:


> Picked up a PRS DGT PS. I missed having a DGT!
> 
> *Model:* DGT Tremolo
> *Neck wood: *Ziricote
> *Fingerboard wood:* Ziricote, Ebony binding
> *Top wood:* Quilted maple
> *Back Wood:* Swamp Ash with Aqua Violet quilt maple backplates
> *Headstock Veneer wood:* Zircote, Ebony binding
> *Color / Stain:* Aqua Violet
> *Fingerboard inlays:* Etched Mother of Pearl birds with Black Lip mother of pearl Outline



Wow man that is insane looking. Very nice.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

HighGain510 said:


> Finally got around to installing the Fishman Fluence KSE signature set into my Custom 24 Wood Library this weekend! Sounds fantastic with these pickups in there, especially run into the boosted Dual Rectifier Multi-Watt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stock \m/ pickups weren’t bad but I REALLY wanted to drop a set of these into a guitar and this seemed like the ideal choice!  Pleasantly surprised, need to give them a bit of time on all the modes but honestly the regular default mode sounds pretty darn awesome!


----------



## HighGain510

AkiraSpectrum said:


>





Always makes me think of this one too:


----------



## hairychris

HighGain510 said:


> Very cool! I didn’t have any residue on mine, and the fretboard wasn’t dry, but if they sat in customs for months I’m sure that might have something to do with it!  I’m right there with you on all the other points though, I’m still totally smitten with mine!



Apparently the CEs were held up, the Velas were not, so that's weird. Had a string break yesterday so have it soaking a bit more!


----------



## jephjacques

Picked up a '95 custom 24 for a stupidly good price, 15 year old me is so psyched


----------



## xzacx

jephjacques said:


> Picked up a '95 custom 24 for a stupidly good price, 15 year old me is so psyched



Was it the one TMZ posted yesterday?


----------



## jaxadam

jephjacques said:


> Picked up a '95 custom 24 for a stupidly good price, 15 year old me is so psyched



Let's see it. That is a fantastic year for Custom 24's.


----------



## HighGain510

hairychris said:


> Apparently the CEs were held up, the Velas were not, so that's weird. Had a string break yesterday so have it soaking a bit more!



Haha what?! They’re both made from the same woods!  GG, customs!


----------



## hairychris

HighGain510 said:


> Haha what?! They’re both made from the same woods!  GG, customs!



Well, to be fair I don't think that there were any Velas in that shipment and Customs may have sorted it out.

As far as I can find out the first Velas that UK dealers saw only arrived last week (seriously, there were none in the country until then at all).


----------



## jephjacques

jaxadam said:


> Let's see it. That is a fantastic year for Custom 24's.



soon as it's in my hands I'll do a NGD here


----------



## jephjacques

xzacx said:


> Was it the one TMZ posted yesterday?



helll yeahhhhhh


----------



## xzacx

jephjacques said:


> helll yeahhhhhh



Nice one! I was actually thinking about getting it hahah - been looking for a '95.


----------



## soliloquy

can anyone point me into the right direction for this? its not really related to PRS specifically, but if i was to purchase a used guitar with rosewood board or neck from across the border, how does CITES play a roll in this transaction?


----------



## HighGain510

soliloquy said:


> can anyone point me into the right direction for this? its not really related to PRS specifically, but if i was to purchase a used guitar with rosewood board or neck from across the border, how does CITES play a roll in this transaction?



“If you’re in the USA, and want to sell your instrument internationally, you must apply for a re-export license from the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service. Download the form here.

If you’re in the UK, you can download the forms you’ll need here. APHA has this page that points you to addiitonal resources.

In the rest of the world, you need to contact the service for your country. The CITES website helps you find your contact agency; click here for more information.”


Seems the seller would need to work with the local agency (in the case of the US, it’s the US Fish and Wildlife Service) to get all the paperwork together and approved *before* they would let you bring it across the border or ship it there. Never gone through the process myself so not sure how easy or difficult it may be, you could contact your agency in Canada and ask them directly though.


----------



## budda

About to start on a two-week run tomorrow with my S2 SC Satin and Cu22. Curious to see how the wear differs between day 1 and day 16 haha.


----------



## Cheap

super excited to have picked up an artist relations custom 24! guitar center had it listed at 3800 on the tag and i paid 1900 shipped when looking online. it looks like it was built for aaron marshall in 2014--it's all satin and is a hardtail. shipping from CA to AZ so i'm hoping to have it by the weekend

anyone in here know if there's much of a difference between core 24's and artist-made ones? i don't really know what to expect because gc had the usual potato pics and zero info..


----------



## xzacx

Cheap said:


> super excited to have picked up an artist relations custom 24! guitar center had it listed at 3800 on the tag and i paid 1900 shipped when looking online. it looks like it was built for aaron marshall in 2014--it's all satin and is a hardtail. shipping from CA to AZ so i'm hoping to have it by the weekend
> 
> anyone in here know if there's much of a difference between core 24's and artist-made ones? i don't really know what to expect because gc had the usual potato pics and zero info..



Artist grade basically just adds finish/wood/hardware options, and a higher grade top.


----------



## JSanta

Cheap said:


> super excited to have picked up an artist relations custom 24! guitar center had it listed at 3800 on the tag and i paid 1900 shipped when looking online. it looks like it was built for aaron marshall in 2014--it's all satin and is a hardtail. shipping from CA to AZ so i'm hoping to have it by the weekend
> 
> anyone in here know if there's much of a difference between core 24's and artist-made ones? i don't really know what to expect because gc had the usual potato pics and zero info..



I couldn't personally detail any differences between ones made for artists versus those on the shelf for us mere mortals. If you email PRS Customer Service the serial number, they can tell you all about the guitar.


----------



## garrettb

Cheap said:


> super excited to have picked up an artist relations custom 24! guitar center had it listed at 3800 on the tag and i paid 1900 shipped when looking online. it looks like it was built for aaron marshall in 2014--it's all satin and is a hardtail. shipping from CA to AZ so i'm hoping to have it by the weekend
> 
> anyone in here know if there's much of a difference between core 24's and artist-made ones? i don't really know what to expect because gc had the usual potato pics and zero info..



Artist Relations guitars can have some special features not normally available outside of Private Stock. There was no hardtail option for Custom 24 in 2014, so that's one tweak that's easy to tell. 

As suggested, you can run the SN by PRS. You can also check under the pickups for info. You can plug the MODCAT code into this decoder for details, too: http://www.toragraphics.com/modcat/ 



xzacx said:


> Artist grade basically just adds finish/wood/hardware options, and a higher grade top.



You're thinking of Artist Package, not an Artist Relations guitar.


----------



## soliloquy

HighGain510 said:


> “If you’re in the USA, and want to sell your instrument internationally, you must apply for a re-export license from the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service. Download the form here.
> 
> If you’re in the UK, you can download the forms you’ll need here. APHA has this page that points you to addiitonal resources.
> 
> In the rest of the world, you need to contact the service for your country. The CITES website helps you find your contact agency; click here for more information.”
> 
> 
> Seems the seller would need to work with the local agency (in the case of the US, it’s the US Fish and Wildlife Service) to get all the paperwork together and approved *before* they would let you bring it across the border or ship it there. Never gone through the process myself so not sure how easy or difficult it may be, you could contact your agency in Canada and ask them directly though.




yeah thats what i'm afraid of. i do see guitar center is willing to ship to canada, but i wonder how they would charge for CITES, if charge at all. used guitars in canada are hard to find. or if you dont find one, they aren't willing to part from it....


my search continues


----------



## hairychris

soliloquy said:


> yeah thats what i'm afraid of. i do see guitar center is willing to ship to canada, but i wonder how they would charge for CITES, if charge at all. used guitars in canada are hard to find. or if you dont find one, they aren't willing to part from it....
> 
> 
> my search continues



I think that all sales/trades are affected. Going abroad, buying the guitar and then going through with it as a personal instrument is a way of getting around the issue (in the UK at least) but obvs not a simple option in most cases!


----------



## jephjacques

This guitar is old enough to drink!






1995 Custom 24, red 10 top, black back and neck. Only modification is someone added gold pickup rings.





tons of movement in the top, it's hard to catch all the figure in a photo but in person it's really deep and even. This would be an artist grade top nowadays, lol





Whoever the original owner was, they babied this thing. Despite the dents and dings on the body, the neck is absolutely pristine- not a scratch on it. That fretboard is a lovely deep red.





I had forgotten what a pain in the ass these gen 1 locking tuners are, lmao





Back in the day, the "10" on 10 tops was stamped into the finish instead of being written in along with the serial number (blacked out in the photo only, don't worry).





22 years of dust, sweat, and dead skin cells, hauhgludhglduhalhguhduh

The thing sounds out of this world. The HFS/Vintage Bass pickup combo doesn't get enough love these days- I prefer it to any of the modern PRS pickup models. Playability is your typical PRS, ie flawless. Some people don't like the 5-way rotary switch but I think it's fine. Gold hardware has held up well over the years, and the dings in the finish just give it character, IMO. I restrung it and set it up for drop-B and it sounds heavy as fuck. This is a guitar I've fantasized about owning for over two decades (even the finish is right!), but never got around to pulling the trigger on one. 15 year old Jeph is in HEAVEN right now.


----------



## jaxadam

Man, that is absolutely fantastic. I love those early to mid 90's customs. I've played one identical to that ('95 non-matching scarlett birds with gold) and loved it.

I had a hell of a time with the locking tuners too at first but got to the point where I could do a full string change and tune in less than 5 minutes. I just line the slot up parallel to the fingerboard and facing outward, run the string up straight through and give it a slight turn to lock it down while pulling back on the string toward the body of the guitar.


----------



## LiveOVErdrive

jephjacques said:


> 22 years of dust, sweat, and dead skin cells, hauhgludhglduhalhguhduh



I could be wrong but I think that white stuff is just rubbing compound. You know, from when they polished it up in the shop 22 years ago.


----------



## HighGain510

LiveOVErdrive said:


> I could be wrong but I think that white stuff is just rubbing compound. You know, from when they polished it up in the shop 22 years ago.



Yep, it’s buffing compound. Tends to get left behind in crevices like the trem cavity since the real concern is the visible surface area.


----------



## jephjacques

Hahah that's even cooler! I think I'll probably replace the pickup rings with some black ones so it looks original but other than that I'm over the moon with this thing.


----------



## HighGain510

jephjacques said:


> Hahah that's even cooler! I think I'll probably replace the pickup rings with some black ones so it looks original but other than that I'm over the moon with this thing.



Certainly less of a health concern!  if that were 20+ years of someone’s dead skin....


----------



## armand

Always was an Ibanez guy. Then I saw a PRS on a store. Then got an SE One. Sold that and got an SE Custom 24. Sold that and now this, an '06 US Custom 24! Now I'm an Ibanez and PRS guy. Yes.

Edit: I give up. Potato quality pics it is. Doesn't do justice for the 10-top though!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

armand said:


> Always was an Ibanez guy. Then I saw a PRS on a store. Then got an SE One. Sold that and got an SE Custom 24. Sold that and now this, an '06 US Custom 24! Now I'm an Ibanez and PRS guy. Yes.
> 
> I'm now seeing that my pics are somewhat potato quality.



Beauty!


----------



## armand

AkiraSpectrum said:


> Beauty!


It is! And I got it mint! It's like somebody just kept it for me until now. I guess this is gonna be my second guitar that's gonna stay with me for good. Haha.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

armand said:


> It is! And I got it mint! It's like somebody just kept it for me until now. I guess this is gonna be my second guitar that's gonna stay with me for good. Haha.


You get this from Kijiji? This looks like one I've seen on there recently.


----------



## armand

AkiraSpectrum said:


> You get this from Kijiji? This looks like one I've seen on there recently.


Yeah. That one.


----------



## DISTORT6

armand, that is one VIVID Cu24! Congrats.
Ruby Red is a classic PRS color.


----------



## jephjacques

hell yeah red cu24 represent


----------



## armand

jephjacques said:


> hell yeah red cu24 represent


----------



## Gango79

Time to show my babe...2015 wood library custom 24 BRIAN’s Guitar run, satin black gold.

@HighGain510 that guitars ROCKS...thank you so much.

I saw it the first time on eBay...completely felt in love with it but too much for my wallet...so I let it go. 
Last year A good mate  put that guitar on sale on instagram. That was the time! Destiny??...


----------



## HighGain510

Gango79 said:


> Time to show my babe...2015 wood library custom 24 BRIAN’s Guitar run, satin black gold.
> 
> @HighGain510 that guitars ROCKS...thank you so much.
> 
> I saw it the first time on eBay...completely felt in love with it but too much for my wallet...so I let it go.
> Last year A good mate  put that guitar on sale on instagram. That was the time! Destiny??...



I’m glad she went to a good home, brother! The top and finish on that one were absolutely exceptional too, one of the nicest Wood Library models I’ve owned to date! Quality on that one was on par with a Private Stock, IMHO!


----------



## Gango79

HighGain510 said:


> I’m glad she went to a good home, brother! The top and finish on that one were absolutely exceptional too, one of the nicest Wood Library models I’ve owned to date! Quality on that one was on par with a Private Stock, IMHO!



Now I’m waiting that THE GOOD MATE put on sale the other custom 24 gray black fade he owns


----------



## Screamingdaisy

Gango79 said:


> Time to show my babe...2015 wood library custom 24 BRIAN’s Guitar run, satin black gold.
> 
> @HighGain510 that guitars ROCKS...thank you so much.
> 
> I saw it the first time on eBay...completely felt in love with it but too much for my wallet...so I let it go.
> Last year A good mate  put that guitar on sale on instagram. That was the time! Destiny??...



First time I've seen black gold without the burst. Looks killer.


----------



## Gango79

Screamingdaisy said:


> First time I've seen black gold without the burst. Looks killer.



Yep! Not a fan of the burst...I think that it is more better!


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Thats stunning HNGD


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Sorry for double post, but Core Custom 24-08 model announced for 2018 - I was already gassing for a wood library one with flame maple neck, but if these are at the 'right' price may be hard to refuse!


----------



## slayer6699

Gango79 said:


> Time to show my babe...2015 wood library custom 24 BRIAN’s Guitar run, satin black gold.
> 
> @HighGain510 that guitars ROCKS...thank you so much.
> 
> I saw it the first time on eBay...completely felt in love with it but too much for my wallet...so I let it go.
> Last year A good mate  put that guitar on sale on instagram. That was the time! Destiny??...


Your guitar is true Porn!
HNGD !!!!!!!


----------



## HighGain510

Gango79 said:


> Now I’m waiting that THE GOOD MATE put on sale the other custom 24 gray black fade he owns



 Well I can’t give you ALL my killer satin CU24’s!  haha


----------



## Screamingdaisy

Gango79 said:


> Yep! Not a fan of the burst...I think that it is more better!



I like the black gold burst. I also like your satin.

I'd like to see a satin burst.


----------



## jaxadam

Gango79 said:


> Time to show my babe...2015 wood library custom 24 BRIAN’s Guitar run, satin black gold.
> 
> @HighGain510 that guitars ROCKS...thank you so much.
> 
> I saw it the first time on eBay...completely felt in love with it but too much for my wallet...so I let it go.
> Last year A good mate  put that guitar on sale on instagram. That was the time! Destiny??...



Wow man that is one fantastic looking instrument.


----------



## jaxadam

Gango79 said:


> Time to show my babe...2015 wood library custom 24 BRIAN’s Guitar run, satin black gold.
> 
> @HighGain510 that guitars ROCKS...thank you so much.
> 
> I saw it the first time on eBay...completely felt in love with it but too much for my wallet...so I let it go.
> Last year A good mate  put that guitar on sale on instagram. That was the time! Destiny??...



Wow man that is one fantastic looking instrument.


----------



## jbcrazy

Holy shit that's amazing God damn..... the private stock green single... the northern lights above... and that quilted Wood library. AAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!

There's something in the water in Maryland....


----------



## narad

Gango79 said:


> Time to show my babe...2015 wood library custom 24 BRIAN’s Guitar run, satin black gold.
> 
> @HighGain510 that guitars ROCKS...thank you so much.
> 
> I saw it the first time on eBay...completely felt in love with it but too much for my wallet...so I let it go.
> Last year A good mate  put that guitar on sale on instagram. That was the time! Destiny??...



Damn, I almost bought this at Brian's but it was just a bit too much for me. Awesome! Let me know if you have to change your destiny


----------



## technomancer

Gango79 said:


> Time to show my babe...2015 wood library custom 24 BRIAN’s Guitar run, satin black gold.
> 
> @HighGain510 that guitars ROCKS...thank you so much.
> 
> I saw it the first time on eBay...completely felt in love with it but too much for my wallet...so I let it go.
> Last year A good mate  put that guitar on sale on instagram. That was the time! Destiny??...



Be glad that one is satin or you would have never gotten a chance at it


----------



## Gango79

narad said:


> Damn, I almost bought this at Brian's but it was just a bit too much for me. Awesome! Let me know if you have to change your destiny



I’ll give you a call if l’ll Decide to became mad ...anyway i’m Looking for another satin wood library or a 2015 Prs Holcomb in jade green..very difficult to find...


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> Be glad that one is satin or you would have never gotten a chance at it



Though how much would it have cost to have someone like Marty Bell gloss it?


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Though how much would it have cost to have someone like Marty Bell gloss it?



Due to the resale hit I'd only consider that through PTC and their pricing for finish work is ridiculous. It's one thing for something crazy like HighGain's Bengal or my swirl, but just to change from flat to gloss? Not worth it IMHO


----------



## pylyo

The red eagle is the only one I have. 
I've foolishly sold the blue quatro...


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Nice family! 
Really interesting body on that Suhr - and the finish reminds me of a better version of the quilts on the ESP Horizon. 

Love that 594, and hello is that a Mayones Regius I see on the rack as well. Whats the guitar with the Blackmachine esque headstock?


----------



## USMarine75

I'm starting to wonder whether passing on all of the WL 594 Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals was the correct life choice lol. I had my heart set on a new one for a great price, but there was a large wood grain pattern on the cocobolo fretboard that looked like a huge smudge between the 8th and 9th frets... and I just couldn't unsee it.


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> I'm starting to wonder whether passing on all of the WL 594 Black Friday/Cyber Monday deals was the correct life choice lol. I had my heart set on a new one for a great price, but there was a large wood grain pattern on the cocobolo fretboard that looked like a huge smudge between the 8th and 9th frets... and I just couldn't unsee it.



At Brian's?


----------



## USMarine75

narad said:


> At Brian's?



MMG


----------



## USMarine75

Thoughts on PRS P90 soapbar pickups (in a PRS guitar)?


----------



## Adam Of Angels

technomancer said:


> Due to the resale hit I'd only consider that through PTC and their pricing for finish work is ridiculous. It's one thing for something crazy like HighGain's Bengal or my swirl, but just to change from flat to gloss? Not worth it IMHO



While what you'e saying is absolutely rational, I have a USA Holcomb that I'm struggling not to send to them. If it had the V12 finish (maybe Burnt Maple Leaf, a white back with an orange top or something crazy) it would be perfect. If you love the result, the premium is just the cost of it.


Also, in no way related, but: I would do weird stuff for a 24 fret 594, or at least a Cu24 with the Pattern Vintage neck.


----------



## pylyo

Adam Of Angels said:


> Also, in no way related, but: I would do weird stuff for a 24 fret 594, or at least a Cu24 with the Pattern Vintage neck.



Same here, probably my favorite neck. Although ME Quatro's pattern neck was kinda perfection on it's own and is sharing spot as a number 1 on my list.


----------



## technomancer

Adam Of Angels said:


> While what you'e saying is absolutely rational, I have a USA Holcomb that I'm struggling not to send to them. If it had the V12 finish (maybe Burnt Maple Leaf, a white back with an orange top or something crazy) it would be perfect. If you love the result, the premium is just the cost of it.
> 
> 
> Also, in no way related, but: I would do weird stuff for a 24 fret 594, or at least a Cu24 with the Pattern Vintage neck.



Ok not worth it to me...

Also no weird stuff required, just order a Private Stock, should run you between $8k and $10k depending on options 

I should really look around and see if there is something local with a Pattern Vintage neck as I would love to try one out


----------



## xzacx

USMarine75 said:


> Thoughts on PRS P90 soapbar pickups?



They typically use Duncans and aren’t particularly well regarded. I believe the new 594s have been custom wound for the model, but haven’t payed them myself yet.


----------



## USMarine75

xzacx said:


> They typically use Duncans and aren’t particularly well regarded. I believe the new 594s have been custom wound for the model, but haven’t payed them myself yet.



That's a bummer to hear... was eyeing a 3 pickup soapbar Custom 22.


----------



## xzacx

USMarine75 said:


> That's a bummer to hear... was eyeing a 3 pickup soapbar Custom 22.



For what it’s worth, I played a 3 pickup CU22 off the GC Used wall a while back, and decided the next day to go back and buy it. It was a steal, and was gone by the next afternoon before I got back. Didn’t love the pickups but didn’t hate them either. Kinda like a “oh, OK, cool” type thing. That seems to be pretty much the standard feelings on them. Not bad, just a little underwhelming.


----------



## Paul Reed

Are PRS guitars originally without floyd rose?


----------



## budda

USMarine75 said:


> That's a bummer to hear... was eyeing a 3 pickup soapbar Custom 22.



Swap pickups after then?


----------



## USMarine75

budda said:


> Swap pickups after then?



True... I guess I have always felt that, if you spend $3500-5k on a guitar, it should be perfect. Then again this is PRS so the number should be more like $13k lol.


----------



## budda

USMarine75 said:


> True... I guess I have always felt that, if you spend $3500-5k on a guitar, it should be perfect. Then again this is PRS so the number should be more like $13k lol.



Looking new?

I think I saw the same triple P90 one on kijiji nearish me for a year. Buddy didnt seem to understand used pricing, especially for "less desirable" models. Not sure if it actually sold.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## budda

Grab the P90 594 instead


----------



## Screamingdaisy

xzacx said:


> They typically use Duncans and aren’t particularly well regarded.



From what I've read, PRS spec'd them with ceramic magnets. I think he was looking for more output, but it made them harsher, which isn't what your typical P90 guy is looking for.

I'm pretty sure the modern P90s are still Duncan, but like the evolution in PRS humbuckers the P90s are also more vintage spec.


----------



## The 1

Any experience with the latest Gen III tremolo and if it's any noticeably better than the Gen II? I'm curious how much difference larger threads would really make.


----------



## jbcrazy

I had both... really hard to say it made much difference sound wise to be honest. Maybe it did but both trems sounded good to me with the guitars as a whole.

I think the gen 3 looks cool though.



The 1 said:


> Any experience with the latest Gen III tremolo and if it's any noticeably better than the Gen II? I'm curious how much difference larger threads would really make.


----------



## hairychris

Paul Reed said:


> Are PRS guitars originally without floyd rose?



Most PRS that have trems use a traditional type. There have been some more recent PRS models with OFRs (Torrero, SE Cu24 FR, core Cu24 FR).


----------



## ThePhilosopher

A Northern Lights Tremonti would end me.


----------



## USMarine75

ThePhilosopher said:


> A Northern Lights Tremonti would end me.



Purple bruiseburst or whatever they call it looks pretty damn sweet too IMO


----------



## Jake

USMarine75 said:


> Purple bruiseburst or whatever they call it looks pretty damn sweet too IMO


I'm partial to Angry Larry myself for obvious reasons 





But yeah a Nothern Lights one would be insane.


----------



## USMarine75

Jake said:


> I'm partial to Angry Larry myself for obvious reasons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah a Nothern Lights one would be insane.



10/10 !


----------



## Mikeitloud

shanejohnson02 said:


> I love PRS guitars except for one thing: That heel. I just can't get over it...it seems to be in the way when I try to get up high on the neck. Other than that though, fantastic instruments.
> 
> I hate to add fuel to the fire, but my DC727 is at least as good as the PRS's I've tried. Of course, it could be justification for spending waaaaay too much money on a semi-custom guitar...
> 
> Just to make sure we stay on topic though, I will say I still want to try one of these:


I have one and it is amazing


----------



## Shask

What is everyone's thoughts on the S2 series? 


I don't see much about these. I find myself loving my SE Custom 24, so I keep looking at a S2 Custom 24. I like the idea of a deeper bevel, and a thicker neck. I don't like archtop guitars, so I don't really think about the Core series too much.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Shask said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on the S2 series?
> 
> 
> I don't see much about these. I find myself loving my SE Custom 24, so I keep looking at a S2 Custom 24. I like the idea of a deeper bevel, and a thicker neck. I don't like archtop guitars, so I don't really think about the Core series too much.



Solid guitars, really nice. Real sleepers. 

The quality is certainly there, I'm just stupid and can't get over that they look like SEs. That's my problem though.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Shask said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on the S2 series?
> 
> 
> I don't see much about these. I find myself loving my SE Custom 24, so I keep looking at a S2 Custom 24. I like the idea of a deeper bevel, and a thicker neck. I don't like archtop guitars, so I don't really think about the Core series too much.



S2's are great guitars. Personally, I love the S2 Satin series. Very inexpensive (for a USA PRS), great quality, and lots of mojo.


----------



## daveyisgreat

They make terrific guitars, especially the super rare Custom 24 Stoptails...


----------



## absolutorigin

Can't believe it’s been about 7 months already, it feels like a blur on my end. Glad to see some progress, can’t wait for this to come in.


----------



## absolutorigin

It’s moving along now!! Hopefully finished within a month.


----------



## AdenM

Just finished modding the SE Singlecut I picked up for dirt cheap a few months back - locking tuners, Graphtech TUSQ nut, Seymour Duncan Black Winter in the bridge, and raw nickel covers! Sounds real fat.


----------



## HighGain510

absolutorigin said:


> It’s moving along now!! Hopefully finished within a month.




That going to be *SO* sick!!!


----------



## absolutorigin

HighGain510 said:


> That going to be *SO* sick!!!



Thanks Matt, I’m just restless with anticipation! Hunter posted another pic for PSF and I’m loving how it’s coming along. The burl maple binding on the body was a good choice .


----------



## Spicypickles

I'm not a fan of the cancer woods, but that does look spectacular.


----------



## ramses

absolutorigin said:


> Thanks Matt, I’m just restless with anticipation! Hunter posted another pic for PSF and I’m loving how it’s coming along. The burl maple binding on the body was a good choice .



Impressive.

Who picked that top? The people at PRS on their own?


----------



## John

Here's a couple of mine that I've used very heavily over the last few years: a 2011 Custom 24 and a 2004 CE-24. I'm partial to their red finishes.


----------



## absolutorigin

Spicypickles said:


> I'm not a fan of the cancer woods, but that does look spectacular.



Thanks man! I personally love the cancer woods and they're a bit unusual sometimes for PRS so I do like that. Totally understand it's not for everybody.



ramses said:


> Impressive.
> 
> Who picked that top? The people at PRS on their own?



In this case it was picked by the dealer. I had no plans on ordering a guitar, but once I saw the pics the dealer posted I had to jump on it. I changed the specs to suit my taste and now I'm playing the waiting game. Should be done very soon though, I'm dying with anticipation .


----------



## absolutorigin

I also have to stop looking at Reverb when I'm bored and I probably need an intervention at this point. To be fair, I put in a fairly low offer which got accepted to my surprise . DGT Pernmabuco in Glacier Blue, this is my 3rd guitar from this line and I love them.


----------



## sobek

"New" Old Guitar Day - PRS Custom 24 in Emerald Green from 1993. My first core PRS:


----------



## Rawkmann

absolutorigin said:


> I also have to stop looking at Reverb when I'm bored and I probably need an intervention at this point. To be fair, I put in a fairly low offer which got accepted to my surprise . DGT Pernmabuco in Glacier Blue, this is my 3rd guitar from this line and I love them.




Beautiful Guitar! I've been interested in a DGT for a long time and I've always heard the necks feel a little 'narrower' than the other PRS models. I'd actually prefer this and that's why I've always wanted to try one out because I like the feel of narrower necks (ie: most Music Mans). What's Your take on that since You actually own one?


----------



## luislais

absolutorigin said:


> Thanks Matt, I’m just restless with anticipation! Hunter posted another pic for PSF and I’m loving how it’s coming along. The burl maple binding on the body was a good choice .



Really awesome!!! Awaiting to see this finished! Congrats!!!


----------



## absolutorigin

Rawkmann said:


> Beautiful Guitar! I've been interested in a DGT for a long time and I've always heard the necks feel a little 'narrower' than the other PRS models. I'd actually prefer this and that's why I've always wanted to try one out because I like the feel of narrower necks (ie: most Music Mans). What's Your take on that since You actually own one?



Thanks man! I personally love the DGT model and the neck feels amazing for my tastes. It's a bit narrower, but not in a way that feels cramped. I like the size as well since it's a little thicker than the thin neck, but just a tad thinner than the fat. The extra volume knob is also a plush as I feel naked without two volumes sometimes . I definitely recommend giving one a shot and I love the pickups as well!!



luislais said:


> Really awesome!!! Awaiting to see this finished! Congrats!!!



Thanks my man, I can't wait to see it finished too. It's a bit unique for a PRS, but that's part of this guitar's charm .


----------



## HighGain510

absolutorigin said:


> I also have to stop looking at Reverb when I'm bored and I probably need an intervention at this point. To be fair, I put in a fairly low offer which got accepted to my surprise . DGT Pernmabuco in Glacier Blue, this is my 3rd guitar from this line and I love them.



I wanted to grab that one in the worst way, just have one last piece on the way and I’m on a freeze after that.  At least I know where it went! Are you going to get the neck refinished?


----------



## Robotechnology

Here are a couple of mine...

CU24LE:











594 Wood Library Artist Package:











Absoluteorigin... I think that is the SICKEST PRS I’ve ever seen!


----------



## absolutorigin

HighGain510 said:


> I wanted to grab that one in the worst way, just have one last piece on the way and I’m on a freeze after that.  At least I know where it went! Are you going to get the neck refinished?



Haha, it's a Pernie neck with a blue-ish finish, no way I could pass it up. I'm thinking about it, but I do like the satin finish. It feels really nice. The color has faded a bit due to age so I'm considering sending it in anyway to liven it up, but we'll see. I'm quite liking how it is.



Robotechnology said:


> Here are a couple of mine...
> 
> CU24LE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 594 Wood Library Artist Package:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absoluteorigin... I think that is the SICKEST PRS I’ve ever seen!



Some amazing guitars you got there my man!! Thanks and which one, the incoming Buckeye or the new DGT?


----------



## Robotechnology

Thanks @absolutorigin 

The buckeye incoming one. I have an Ibanez J. Custom with a Buckeye top. I’ve really only become aware of this woodtype over the past 13 months from when I first saw the J while vacationing in Japan last year April:






Saw this Suhr recently and I LOVE it but I think I’m done with guitars... I need to shed a dozen or so as I have WAY too many... so I doubt I’ll pick it up:


----------



## absolutorigin

Robotechnology said:


> Thanks @absolutorigin
> 
> The buckeye incoming one. I have an Ibanez J. Custom with a Buckeye top. I’ve really only become aware of this woodtype over the past 13 months from when I first saw the J while vacationing in Japan last year April:
> 
> 
> Saw this Suhr recently and I LOVE it but I think I’m done with guitars... I need to shed a dozen or so as I have WAY too many... so I doubt I’ll pick it up:



Thanks man, I love buckeye burl so I had to jump on this opportunity when I had the chance. The ones you have look amazing man! It also looks like mine is about done. Lawd have mercy!


----------



## Spicypickles

Why does it say “USA Only” in the back?


----------



## ramses

Spicypickles said:


> Why does it say “USA Only” in the back?



Usually they do that for Brazilian Rosewood, and maybe they have started doing it for other kinds of rosewood. CITES paperwork is complicated.


----------



## Spicypickles

ramses said:


> Usually they do that for Brazilian Rosewood, and maybe they have started doing it for other kinds of rosewood. CITES paperwork is complicated.



Ah ok, that makes sense.


----------



## hairychris

ramses said:


> Usually they do that for Brazilian Rosewood, and maybe they have started doing it for other kinds of rosewood. CITES paperwork is complicated.



The EU, for example, has _effectively _banned the import of BRW in products made after 1947:

https://www.fws.gov/international/pdf/update-brazilian-rosewood-preconvention-imports-eu.pdf

So makes sense for BRW. It's also likely that PRS has stocks of Indian & other rosewood that was purchased pre-CITES listing so there's no way to prove it's providence.


----------



## Robotechnology

My 594 came with a letter saying the BRW was properly harvested but, it is not a CITES letter. It’s more of a PRS memo on their letterhead.


----------



## Spicypickles

absolutorigin said:


> It’s moving along now!! Hopefully finished within a month.


Is this the same one that was just posted to Brian’s guitars Instagram?


----------



## hairychris

Robotechnology said:


> My 594 came with a letter saying the BRW was properly harvested but, it is not a CITES letter. It’s more of a PRS memo on their letterhead.



Yep. If it's vintage stock it would be totally legally harvested but there'd be sod-all documentation that proves it. Plus I've heard a couple of rumours that PRS spent a lot of time scouring the world for BRW stock a number of years ago which would confuse matters further.


----------



## narad

Spicypickles said:


> Is this the same one that was just posted to Brian’s guitars Instagram?



Certainly. A+++++ on that one!


----------



## electriceye

Robotechnology said:


> Here are a couple of mine...
> 
> CU24LE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 594 Wood Library Artist Package:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absoluteorigin... I think that is the SICKEST PRS I’ve ever seen!



Holy shit!!!!! Especially that black cherry finish! I'm woozy!


----------



## Spicypickles

narad said:


> Certainly. A+++++ on that one!


Indeed. Absolutely stunning guitar, and I'm decidedly NOT a fan of the cancer woods.


----------



## Rich5150

Got a new Beast in on Wed from Brian's Guitars, Wood Library Cu24 Charcoal Cherry Burst with Matching Flame Maple Neck and Ebony Board (My Favorite Combo) 58/15 LT Neck and 59/09 Bridge. Just some iPhone Pics


----------



## narad

Just saw this role in at Brian's "galaxy purple burst" -- don't like it with that white/chrome hardware but seems like it'd be great with black:


----------



## auxioluck

So....I'm not gonna lie, I have never liked PRS guitars. The heels always felt uncomfortable, the necks were too big, the price point was too high; pretty much any excuse I had to not to like them, I used. I've been an Ibanez guy for the last 15 years. Welllllllll.....

After a couple years of just completely stagnating creatively, and no real excitement in playing anymore, I decided to just completely branch out, and I recently picked up a Holcomb SE from another board member. I don't know what it is about this guitar, but it is quite honestly the most effortless guitar I've ever played, and for the first time in maybe a decade, I'm totally in love with a guitar. I love it more each time I pick it up to play it.

Compounding this is how irritated I've gotten over the last few years with Ibanez's QC and price points. The quality just isn't there for the money anymore, at least in the last 4 or 5 guitars I've gotten that were Ibanez. I am BLOWN AWAY by the quality from the PRS Korean factory/factories.

TL;DR - After finally getting old enough to not be a shit about guitars just because they weren't Ibanez, I'm about to swap all my newer Ibbys for PRS.


----------



## TedintheShed

My PRS Wood Library Custom 24 Floyd - Satin Grey Black Fade


----------



## Voron

I was lucky enough to get a Modern Eagle SC250 in mint condition recently. And it's just amazing!!!












MESC250-1



__ Voron
__ Sep 4, 2018


















MESC250-2



__ Voron
__ Sep 4, 2018


















MESC250-1



__ Voron
__ Sep 4, 2018


----------



## Voron

Already have a Custom 24 20th and McCarty SC594... but ME is really apart!


----------



## Voron

And this is my SC594! Love this guitare soo much!!!


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Voron said:


> And this is my SC594! Love this guitare soo much!!!




that and a four knob eclipse, you are a blessed man sir.


----------



## Voron

Dineley said:


> that and a four knob eclipse, you are a blessed man sir.


Ha-ha, yes!!! And it has the PRS ME pups in


----------



## xzacx

Killer looking 7 I just spotted on the PRS forum:


----------



## Albake21

xzacx said:


> Killer looking 7 I just spotted on the PRS forum:


Oh.... my..... that teal one... Are there any more pictures? That might be my all time favorite PRS.


----------



## xzacx

Albake21 said:


> Oh.... my..... that teal one... Are there any more pictures? That might be my all time favorite PRS.


Only one I saw unfortunately.


----------



## beavis2306

xzacx said:


> Killer looking 7 I just spotted on the PRS forum:


That's mine dude. Pretty excited to finally see it. Been scanning the PSF posts for ages now and finally got a glimpse.


----------



## Albake21

beavis2306 said:


> That's mine dude. Pretty excited to finally see it. Been scanning the PSF posts for ages now and finally got a glimpse.


Man that's amazing! I'm a bit afraid to ask how much you paid for it... By the way, how long have you been waiting for it to be built?


----------



## beavis2306

Albake21 said:


> Man that's amazing! I'm a bit afraid to ask how much you paid for it... By the way, how long have you been waiting for it to be built?



Fucking. Fortune. I try not to think about. It was a gift to myself for paying off my house and then my ex wife decided she DID want to rape me for half so i'm back in the hole with the house loan as well haha. Cow. Always wanted a PRS PS 7 though so this is a dream guitar for me. Ordered in july of 2017 i think but i did make a change mid way through that sent it to the back of the line.

Mahogany body and neck, maple top with dragons breath sandstorm and a black burst around the outside to fade into the black back and sides, bkp impulses (just to try something different and give em a shot), ebony board and headstock veneer, MOP birds with silver outlines, push/push vol/vol/tone with coil splits and a tone circuit cut-out on the tone knob so i can remove it from the pickup circuit.


----------



## beavis2306

Oh yeh, hipshot bridge and 26.5 inch scale.


----------



## Albake21

beavis2306 said:


> Fucking. Fortune. I try not to think about. It was a gift to myself for paying off my house and then my ex wife decided she DID want to rape me for half so i'm back in the hole with the house loan as well haha. Cow. Always wanted a PRS PS 7 though so this is a dream guitar for me. Ordered in july of 2017 i think but i did make a change mid way through that sent it to the back of the line.
> 
> Mahogany body and neck, maple top with dragons breath sandstorm and a black burst around the outside to fade into the black back and sides, bkp impulses (just to try something different and give em a shot), ebony board and headstock veneer, MOP birds with silver outlines, push/push vol/vol/tone with coil splits and a tone circuit cut-out on the tone knob so i can remove it from the pickup circuit.


Absolutely stunning man, congrats! If they weren't so expensive I'd do the same.


----------



## protest

Yeah I want one but they're just too much money. I have a PRS Floyd, Tom Anderson Angel, Jackson Custom Select, and a JP16, (only the Jackson was used) and combined they all cost less than the quote I got for a PS.


----------



## xzacx

beavis2306 said:


> Fucking. Fortune. I try not to think about. It was a gift to myself for paying off my house and then my ex wife decided she DID want to rape me for half so i'm back in the hole with the house loan as well haha. Cow. Always wanted a PRS PS 7 though so this is a dream guitar for me. Ordered in july of 2017 i think but i did make a change mid way through that sent it to the back of the line.
> 
> Mahogany body and neck, maple top with dragons breath sandstorm and a black burst around the outside to fade into the black back and sides, bkp impulses (just to try something different and give em a shot), ebony board and headstock veneer, MOP birds with silver outlines, push/push vol/vol/tone with coil splits and a tone circuit cut-out on the tone knob so i can remove it from the pickup circuit.



That finish is really spectacular looking. The black burst really puts it over the top - adds the perfect amount of almost vintage vibe. I’m blown away by it.


----------



## beavis2306

xzacx said:


> Killer looking 7 I just spotted on the PRS forum:


For anyone that's interested. PRS just posted another pic on their PSF thread of what i'm pretty sure is my PS. I was really concerned that i may not have communicated what i was going for as far as the top but it looks like they've nailed it. A fair bit of depth to the colour- very pleased.


----------



## narad

That looks amazing!


----------



## xzacx

beavis2306 said:


> For anyone that's interested. PRS just posted another pic on their PSF thread of what i'm pretty sure is my PS. I was really concerned that i may not have communicated what i was going for as far as the top but it looks like they've nailed it. A fair bit of depth to the colour- very pleased.
> View attachment 64015



Just curious, how did you spec this exactly? Is it basically a CU4 with a DGT control layout?

Unrelated, but relevant to this thread, I got to play a friend’s Super Eagle 2 the other day, and I have to say it may have been the single most impressive guitar I’ve ever laid hands on—at least from an overall materials and build-quality standpoint. I’ve played stuff with a more vintage vibe and feel, and stuff that sounded better for my tastes, but as far as just being a “great guitar,” this would be hard to touch. It really has me thinking I need to get a PRS again.


----------



## Albake21

beavis2306 said:


> For anyone that's interested. PRS just posted another pic on their PSF thread of what i'm pretty sure is my PS. I was really concerned that i may not have communicated what i was going for as far as the top but it looks like they've nailed it. A fair bit of depth to the colour- very pleased.
> View attachment 64015


Oh I didn't realize it was a fade, damn that's even more badass!


----------



## beavis2306

xzacx said:


> Just curious, how did you spec this exactly? Is it basically a CU4 with a DGT control layout?



Yeh. I wanted 2 coil splittable volumes that didn't affect each other and a single tone knob that could be switched out of the circuit. The dealer suggested the DGT circuit


----------



## eugeneelgr

beavis2306 said:


> Fucking. Fortune. I try not to think about. It was a gift to myself for paying off my house and then my ex wife decided she DID want to rape me for half so i'm back in the hole with the house loan as well haha. Cow. Always wanted a PRS PS 7 though so this is a dream guitar for me. Ordered in july of 2017 i think but i did make a change mid way through that sent it to the back of the line.
> 
> Mahogany body and neck, maple top with dragons breath sandstorm and a black burst around the outside to fade into the black back and sides, bkp impulses (just to try something different and give em a shot), ebony board and headstock veneer, MOP birds with silver outlines, push/push vol/vol/tone with coil splits and a tone circuit cut-out on the tone knob so i can remove it from the pickup circuit.



I'm 2 months into my PS build, almost wanted to change the 25" scale to 25.5", but knowing how they savagely restarted your due date, I can definitely live without that 0.5 inches.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred




----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Dawn of the Shred said:


> View attachment 64176


Sweet!! Care to give a review? Played one of these a few months ago and it felt great.


----------



## Albake21

Dawn of the Shred said:


> View attachment 64176


I want one of these SO badly, but damn are they expensive for a CE.


----------



## TedintheShed

Albake21 said:


> I want one of these SO badly, but damn are they expensive for a CE.



Not really. A CE is $2k. A Waring is $2.5k. The upgrades alone justify the $500.


----------



## Albake21

TedintheShed said:


> Not really. A CE is $2k. A Waring is $2.5k. The upgrades alone justify the $500.


While true, I can get a used CE24 for only $1300.


----------



## TedintheShed

Albake21 said:


> While true, I can get a used CE24 for only $1300.



Apple to Oranges.

The Waring is relatively new so there is little "used" data to work with. The top, cost of an OFR, the pickups and maple neck (if that is desired) as well asathe other quality upgradr s wou still make it well worth it over used CE at $1300 even at a $2k used price point.


----------



## Albake21

TedintheShed said:


> Apple to Oranges.
> 
> The Waring is relatively new so there is little "used" data to work with. The top, cost of an OFR, the pickups and maple neck (if that is desired) as well asathe other quality upgradr s wou still make it well worth it over used CE at $1300 even at a $2k used price point.


I keep telling myself this too haha. It's definitely true, but my wallet definitely doesn't like it. It's totally possible I'll still buy one eventually.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Albake21 said:


> While true, I can get a used CE24 for only $1300.



If you're cool with used gear, there are a couple of core CU24s with Floyds for the price of the [new] CE Waring on Reverb. 

I'm on the hunt for a solid color, or else I would have jumped on the blue.


----------



## Albake21

MaxOfMetal said:


> If you're cool with used gear, there are a couple of core CU24s with Floyds for the price of the [new] CE Waring on Reverb.
> 
> I'm on the hunt for a solid color, or else I would have jumped on the blue.


I did see these, but to be honest I much prefer the CEs because of the maple or satin necks. Although a CU24 with a rosewood neck.... Oh boy 

EDIT: Which I'm now realizing the blue one has a flamed maple neck and I'm now drooling...


----------



## TedintheShed

Albake21 said:


> I keep telling myself this too haha. It's definitely true, but my wallet definitely doesn't like it. It's totally possible I'll still buy one eventually.



Over the years I've found that it's much cheaper to just get the guitar you want than to dick around and get a guitar that you already know doesn't quite fit the bill. It is why I haf no issue spending $5k for a guitar that I'll never get rid of.


----------



## Albake21

TedintheShed said:


> Over the years I've found that it's much cheaper to just get the guitar you want than to dick around and get a guitar that you already know doesn't quite fit the bill. It is why I haf no issue spending $5k for a guitar that I'll never get rid of.


And to be fair, your new PRS is my literal dream guitar. I remember picking it up and Gearfest and it was just perfect. If I had the money, I would have bought it on the spot.


----------



## TedintheShed

Albake21 said:


> And to be fair, your new PRS is my literal dream guitar. I remember picking it up and Gearfest and it was just perfect. If I had the money, I would have bought it on the spot.



I guess I'll know who to contact first if I ever decide to get rid of it!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Happy to be eligible to post in this thread, with my SE 7 in Amethyst Purple. I am in love.


----------



## John

Here's my Custom 24 and Archon. PRS has been my mainstay for years, here's to more.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch




----------



## gunshow86de

Captain Butterscotch said:


>



I've watched a ton of PRS factory tours, but this was the best one yet.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

Launching some cool new toys today:

S2 McCarty 594







S2 McCarty 594 Singlecut






S2. McCarty 594 Thinline


----------



## Herrick

Finally a double cut with fixed bridge that should be readily available and isn't an SE sig model.


----------



## John

Here's my very first PRS that I've owned, an '04 CE-24, along with my most recent acquisition, an '09 Custom 24.

I... I'm so sorry:


----------



## ESPImperium

Finally got rid of my Ibanez 7 string, Ive came to the realisation im not a 7 string player now. Tried the SE Holcomb 7 and i just for the love of me can't play a 7 string. But i have my SE Mushock, that will do for the low stuff.

However, after trying a Jackson SL2Q MAH in Winterstorm, and looking at a Fender FSR Telecaster HH and a couple of Charvels, however came back to the first 6 string i tried, the SE Custom 24. It played well, felt well made (as i know with my PRS experience from the the past 11 years) and i knew it would sound good. Its balance is bang on, and with a 5th trem string and a new set of strings as its gone straight to Drop B means its going to be playing the heavy stuff.

I have mod plans for it, i have a McCarty Bass and a Seymour Duncan Pegasus for it as it will be doing split duties for Drop B and C Standard. All i need is to get the PRS Clear Knobs, USA 5 way switch, jack and pots and its pretty much done, maybe a change in saddles and tuners to Gotoh locking ones.

The only bad thing is the Korean trem arm is as loose as a goose, and will have to look for a new trem arm as well.

Now, pics right?


----------



## mbardu

Just received that nasty thang today 






Had to get one before they become harder to come by since they've now been discontinued a few years already. So far I gotta say exceeds my expectations.

The most surprising is that despite the vintage-voiced pickups, it picks up pinch harmonics like no other guitar I own.


----------



## SDMFVan

Figured I'd add some pics of my PRSi since this thread is alive again:

Custom 22 Employee Guitar. This was built for a close friend and is definitely the prize of my guitar collection. 10 top, once piece African ribbon mahogany body and Indian rosewood neck. Spectacular guitar.
View media item 2709
S2 Standard 22. Not much to say about this one other than these S2 Standard's are absolutely killer bang for the buck. 
View media item 2711
SE Paul's Guitar. I've owned just about every SE model at this point, and these are definitely a step above. Between the USA bridge, modified body carve and the fit and finish of the neck/frets this is the first SE I've played that actually feels like a Core model. 
View media item 2710


----------



## Strtsmthng

That Cu22 is just awesome, congrats!


----------



## littlebadboy

I love my PRS S2 Standard 22. It is heavily modified though. Meet my Darth Paul.:


----------



## Strtsmthng

Not usually a fan of PRSi with pick guards, yours looks wicked, though! Congrats!


----------



## littlebadboy

Strtsmthng said:


> Not usually a fan of PRSi with pick guards, yours looks wicked, though! Congrats!


Mine?


----------



## Strtsmthng

Yes, sorry for being unclear


----------



## littlebadboy

Strtsmthng said:


> Yes, sorry for being unclear


Thanks so much!

It has been overhauled and pretty much everything was replaced.
DiMarzio D-Activator X set
All electronics replaced and rewired - parallel mode switching, tone circuit bypass, 1 meg vol pot with tone bleed, Pure Tone multi-contact jack, custom anodized look pick guard, etc.
Ebony buttons for tuners
MannMade PRS bridge in black nickel body and nickel saddles
Etc


----------



## Samark




----------



## Strtsmthng

That Koa top is just awesome.


----------



## Samark

Posted the same picture twice, sorry! Here's another


----------



## antuni

Tremonti with hardtail


----------



## TedintheShed

Thought I'd upload some better pics


----------



## technomancer

Bump because somebody was asking about the thread


----------



## Jazzedout

Wish I had a new one to add, but I will just update to newer photos:

2005 PRS 513 Brazilian










1992 PRS Custom


----------



## John

PRS guitars have been my mainstay for quite some time. Pictures barely do any these guitars justice, as far as I'm concerned, so it would be remiss of me to not share clips of them in use and show what they sound like. Also featuring my Archon 100.

2011 Custom 24 (Fire Red)


2004 CE-24 (Scarlet Red), my first PRS


2008 Custom 24 (Ruby)


----------



## Mendez

Adding my PRS since it didn't really get a NGD. This is a 2001 10 top single cut, such a fun guitar. I need to tune it to standard since I don't mess with lower tunings as often anymore.







I also upgraded it with an adjustable stoptail piece and new vol/tone knobs. Looks killer with the upgrades!


----------



## benfan

TedintheShed said:


> Thought I'd upload some better pics
> View attachment 78165
> View attachment 78166
> View attachment 78167



That is beautiful. I don't really go in for fades but that one is great!

Has anyone played the Dustie sig? I wondered how the modified pattern thin neck compared to something like the Holcomb (wide thin)?

I'd love for PRS to put out a line with a thinner neck and carved heel. That along with the longer scale length and taller frets would be perfect IMO.


----------



## John

benfan said:


> I'd love for PRS to put out a line with a thinner neck and carved heel. That along with the longer scale length and taller frets would be perfect IMO.



PRS used to make a noticeably thinner version of the wide thin from the mid 80's to the mid 90's, more or less. ie- my 1993 CE-24 came with this iteration. In addition, the neck heel was even smaller compared to what you'd find on both the newer iteration of the wide thin and its successor, the pattern thin profile.


----------



## budda

I gotta upload my pics to facebook or something, but I have a '17 one-piece MC594 and a '09 10-top Hollowbody to add to this.

Edit: Here's the 594 from the ad I bought it from:


----------



## Millul

Good grief Budda! Can you please post that pic every time you mention the FM3...or any variation of a 5150...?!?
What a looker!


----------



## budda

Millul said:


> Good grief Budda! Can you please post that pic every time you mention the FM3...or any variation of a 5150...?!?
> What a looker!



Only from a computer! 

The top has stopped me from trying to sell it to buy a brand new PRS more than once since I got it.


----------



## Millul

Only from a computer, fine...have no idea how it sounds or plays, but it looks absolutely fantastic - I can understand stopping into your tracks by looking at it when thinking about selling it.


----------



## rokket2005

budda said:


> Edit: Here's the 594 from the ad I bought it from:


Man, I wanted my last PRS in Orange Tiger, but I got a pretty good deal on the charcoal cherry burst 594 I have, so I swore this time I'd get orange tiger, but the only specials available were a solid 2k more than non orange tigers, so I went with blue. And of course as soon as I pull the trigger an OT pops up for a decent price.
Anyway, I should be getting this in tomorrow


----------



## budda

There's a yellow tiger HBII at my local dealer and I'm tempted, except the total cost is what my 594 and HBI cost me .


----------



## jaxadam

budda said:


> I gotta upload my pics to facebook or something, but I have a '17 one-piece MC594 and a '09 10-top Hollowbody to add to this.
> 
> Edit: Here's the 594 from the ad I bought it from:



That is one hot as shit looking guitar. If you gel with it, don’t ever let it go.


----------



## budda

jaxadam said:


> That is one hot as shit looking guitar. If you gel with it, don’t ever let it go.



It sounds good with dead strings. No idea how.


----------



## darkinners

budda said:


> I gotta upload my pics to facebook or something, but I have a '17 one-piece MC594 and a '09 10-top Hollowbody to add to this.
> 
> Edit: Here's the 594 from the ad I bought it from:


love that 1 piece quilted top! and I usually don't like quilted tops.


----------



## budda

darkinners said:


> love that 1 piece quilted top! and I usually don't like quilted tops.



It's like quilt flame almost? I just call it figured since it has so much going on .


----------



## darkinners

budda said:


> It's like quilt flame almost? I just call it figured since it has so much going on .


Yeah it's like a hybrid. the best kind!


----------



## 4Eyes

budda said:


> It's like quilt flame almost? I just call it figured since it has so much going on .


Best of three worlds - one piece, flame-quiltish... it's gorgeous!


----------



## Guamskyy

For the people who have owned/played both the Korean made SEs and the new Indonesian made SEs, what are your thoughts on the Indonesian made? Money is tight right now but the new prices for the Indo SE's have been looking pretty good and I don't have a 6 six at the moment and been wanting one


----------



## AdenM

Owned Korean-made 03ish SE Singlecut and a 14 SE Cu24. Both were great guitars, no QC issues that I noticed - replaced the nut with a Tusq on both, also swapped out the bridge pickups. Currently own an Indo SE 277 Semi, it plays and sounds great but does have some cosmetic issues like sloppy pickup/inlay routes. 

I'd say you can probably still get a great Indonesian SE, just buy from somewhere with a return policy or go check one out in person!


----------



## Guamskyy

AdenM said:


> Owned Korean-made 03ish SE Singlecut and a 14 SE Cu24. Both were great guitars, no QC issues that I noticed - replaced the nut with a Tusq on both, also swapped out the bridge pickups. Currently own an Indo SE 277 Semi, it plays and sounds great but does have some cosmetic issues like sloppy pickup/inlay routes.
> 
> I'd say you can probably still get a great Indonesian SE, just buy from somewhere with a return policy or go check one out in person!



Ah nice, a replaced nut is typical fare for a fair-priced import and the cosmetic issues don't really bother me much at all unless it is pretty offensive if that makes any sense 

I'm left handed so unfortunately I don't have any lefty SEs I can try, but I fumbled my way around a right handed SE CU24 this past weekend at Guitar Center just to see how they feel and I was impressed tbh. The wide thin neck of the SE is certainly more easy to get along with then the pattern regular I had on a Core CU24 I had years ago, and everything seems solid!


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Sorry, no experience with the Indo SE's but I have two MIK SE Custom 24's ( 2015 I think). Still one of my favorite guitars out of all the six-string guitars that I own or have owned. I jive better with the wide thin better than the pattern regular of the S2 that I recently sold. On the one SE I replaced the tuners with Sperzel locking tuners and replaced the nut with a Tusq nut. But kept the pickups. They're not the most aggressive or articulate pickups but overall I've been happy enough to have not swapped em out yet. I haven't done anything to the other SE b/c tbh, I only bought it as a back-up in case anything ever happened to the other SE. And I guess that's a testament to how much I like em cause I've never had another guitar that I liked enough to buy another identical one for a back-up. If the Indo SE's are anything like the Korean made SE's from a few years back, I can't imagine you'd be disappointed. Best of luck!


----------



## benfan

I have a MIK cu24 SE and a Holcomb signature SE which is also MIK. Both fantastic instruments, at their respective price points and in general.

The fit and finish is great, they are just really well put together.

I swapped the nut on both to the Tusq XL which fixed tuning stability etc. I've just snagged a pair of BKP's which will be going in the cu24 along with a set of the se locking tuners.


----------



## USMarine75




----------



## Mendez

Love the finish of that PRS Special in the video.


----------



## budda

I see middle pickups and walk away  unless its a strat, im out.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

FWIW, SE guitars have mostly left the plastic nuts behind and are now leaving the factory with nuts extremely similar to the core nuts, ie. not plastic garbage.


----------



## Mendez

budda said:


> I see middle pickups and walk away  unless its a strat, im out.



What's wrong with a lil compressed humbucker looking ass single coil?


----------



## budda

Mendez said:


> What's wrong with a lil compressed humbucker looking ass single coil?



Tonally? Nothing. Aesthetically? If it's not a strat, I'm out. .


----------



## Mendez

budda said:


> Tonally? Nothing. Aesthetically? If it's not a strat, I'm out. .



I can respect that, I'm not the biggest fan of the look myself. If it were a set up similar to the CE semi hollow, then I would be all over it lol


----------



## technomancer

budda said:


> Tonally? Nothing. Aesthetically? If it's not a strat, I'm out. .



Don't care how they look, my SAS with those narrowfields sounds amazing


----------



## gunshow86de

I think the Narrowfields with rings still look way better than what the did with the most recent Modern Eagles with that lonely little single in the middle. Looks like an unfortunate gouge in the middle of a beautiful top.


----------



## JSanta

I had a SSH, and it was the best sounding PRS I've ever played, outside of my JA-15 (which I use for much different playing). The SSH was probably the best sounding electric guitar I've ever owned, and it was in large part due to the Narrowfield. If I wasn't more focused on jazz and a preference for hollowbody guitars, I would have never sold it. It really was perfect.


----------



## Musiscience

JSanta said:


> I had a SSH, and it was the best sounding PRS I've ever played, outside of my JA-15 (which I use for much different playing). The SSH was probably the best sounding electric guitar I've ever owned, and it was in large part due to the Narrowfield. If I wasn't more focused on jazz and a preference for hollowbody guitars, I would have never sold it. It really was perfect.


You have a JA-15? Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## JSanta

Musiscience said:


> You have a JA-15? Pics or it didn't happen



I guess if you force my hand... 











And one with the SSH I had:


----------



## Musiscience

JSanta said:


> I guess if you force my hand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one with the SSH I had:


Oh man... this is insanely nice. The neck flame is beautiful. It probably sound even better than it looks.


----------



## JSanta

Musiscience said:


> Oh man... this is insanely nice. The neck flame is beautiful. It probably sound even better than it looks.



It's a very versatile guitar. The block is big enough where it can handle distortion really well. I primarily play jazz, but I keep this guitar strung with lighter round wounds so if I do get a bug to play something heavier, it can handle it.

I have a deposit down for a Victor Baker guitar which will be ready next year, but I imagine the PRS will continue to be a favorite instrument.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

JSanta said:


> I guess if you force my hand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one with the SSH I had:


So jealous. Two dream axes right here.


----------



## JSanta

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> So jealous. Two dream axes right here.



SSH is gone as of a few weeks ago. Loved that guitar, but I prefer hollowbody/archtops.


----------



## MistaSnowman

A couple of months ago, I thought I was done with music and guitar playing. I had sold my remaining Schecter 7-strings and (temporarily) ended my memberships with all the music-related groups on Facebook. It was when I sold my wife's bass that I came across a PRS SE Zach Myers in Trampas Green. I had this particular model twice but sold them both times due to financial issues. However, I saw this guitar and played it at the store...bonded with it and bought it a week later. A week after that 5 more guitars joined the family!!! I guess I won't quitting music anytime soon!!!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

MistaSnowman said:


> A couple of months ago, I thought I was done with music and guitar playing. I had sold my remaining Schecter 7-strings and (temporarily) ended my memberships with all the music-related groups on Facebook. It was when I sold my wife's bass that I came across a PRS SE Zach Myers in Trampas Green. I had this particular model twice but sold them both times due to financial issues. However, I saw this guitar and played it at the store...bonded with it and bought it a week later. A week after that 5 more guitars joined the family!!! I guess I won't quitting music anytime soon!!!


That’s awesome man. Sometimes it takes a certain guitar to reignite the passion. I really like my PRS but when I play my other guitars they just aren’t as loud or lively to play.


----------



## Musiscience

So I was just browsing the Strandberg site, cause why not, they are somehow interesting guitars. That is when it dawned on me that a TT Boden (made in Indonesia) is just just 450$ cheaper than a new Core Custom 24. Never thought I'd the day but here we are.

Gratuitous pic of my AP CU24:


----------



## gunch

Guys who have tried out both: 

Would you rather have a S2 Standard or the SE Hollowbody/Hollowbody II?


----------



## budda

gunch said:


> Guys who have tried out both:
> 
> Would you rather have a S2 Standard or the SE Hollowbody/Hollowbody II?



Two different guitars. Do you want a semi hollow or a solidbody?


----------



## gunch

budda said:


> Two different guitars. Do you want a semi hollow or a solidbody?



I don't actually know. Semi hollows aren't usually picked for heavy music (except for Emil Werstler I know) But I want something contrarian and unique


----------



## budda

gunch said:


> I don't actually know. Semi hollows aren't usually picked for heavy music (except for Emil Werstler I know) But I want something contrarian and unique



Can you try one out?

If you want left field, find a 305.


----------



## gunch

budda said:


> Can you try one out?
> 
> If you want left field, find a 305.



Why didn't Paul just fling one of those at John Mayer


----------



## budda

gunch said:


> Why didn't Paul just fling one of those at John Mayer



Probably the 10 years+ discontinued haha.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

gunch said:


> Guys who have tried out both:
> 
> Would you rather have a S2 Standard or the SE Hollowbody/Hollowbody II?


So I can be somewhat of help here. I have a CE24 USA model and the SE Hollowbody II. They are both really good guitars, when I pick up my SE I do notice some quality differences. But very slight. The SE is VERY WELL made, it sounds and plays spectacular. The sound of it is its best feature easily. I actually play the SE more than the USA model, because I prefer the tone of the SE. I quite like the Hollowbody even under high gain, it produces some really interesting complex and nuanced tones to it that the solid body does not.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

Opinions: 

I have a P245 Semi Hollow, its my only Dual Humbucker 6 string, and my only non strat scale length 6 string. Doesn't get tonnes of use (apart from some function stuff, or if I need something with the specs it has specifically). 

I've been gassing for a Semi Hollow Special for a while now, and seen some in the UK. 

Considering trading the P245 in against a SHS as they are similar (Semi hollow, same HB pickups, body wood etc) but wondering if I'd miss the neck profile/shorter scale/Piezo if I let it go. 

Anyone happened to play both to comment? Obviously ideal situation is keep the P245 and get the SHS, but realistically I should do a 1 in 1 out policy (just moved into a new flat, and already have a decent collection here).


----------



## budda

Sell something else for the SHS? 

Only you will know if you'll miss the P245 specs.


----------



## Ben Pinkus

budda said:


> Sell something else for the SHS?
> 
> Only you will know if you'll miss the P245 specs.



Yeah may have to see a) if they'll trade it in, b) for how much and then book an appointment to try the SHS, or c) save up and get a SHS outright


----------



## budda

Ben Pinkus said:


> Yeah may have to see a) if they'll trade it in, b) for how much and then book an appointment to try the SHS, or c) save up and get a SHS outright



If you are considering buying outright, do not take the hit on trade - sell privately.


----------



## beerandbeards

2CF2E091-9143-441F-9102-04EA6BF2FC35



__ beerandbeards
__ Oct 2, 2021


----------



## MistaSnowman

I forgot to post my newest additions to my SE family. Here they are along with an updated family photo...


----------



## gunshow86de




----------



## John




----------

